# Rage Hypo Knockoffs?????



## Bowhunter536

Has anyone seen these I'm kinda shocked at the price


----------



## Bowhunter536

Stainless steel components


----------



## WEnglert

Numerous threads about these cheap Chinese knockoffs. Not even worth it at that price


----------



## nrlombar

Close enough to use on targets instead of actual Rage head? Might be worth it then...


----------



## pablito2510

Anyone tried them? Doesn't look like it comes with a practice head. Here are some more knock offs they carry. Coming in from China.


----------



## JDUB007

Cheap Chinese nock offs are better than the ones that they still make in China cheaply and then sell you here in the states 3 for $45...I say give them a try and lets us know how they hold up.


----------



## trial153

Can they really be any worse then the real thing?


----------



## Blake R

Saw some on Amazon the other day that looked just like DRTs.


----------



## jdrdeerslayer

Last year I bought some China rages..... I shoot 6-8 deer a year and at 45 for 3 gets pricey. I will tell you this they looked,shot and killed just like the expensive CHINA rages in the fancy package. 
I would even go as far as betting they are all produced in the same factory.
I just ordered 12 more in hypo for this year


----------



## Sivart

They aren't near the same quality. The metal used is softer, and I had several ferrels bend. The blades are ridiculously weak. I bought some, that I only use for turkey. I wouldn't even think of using them on deer sized game.


----------



## Bowhunter536

jdrdeerslayer said:


> Last year I bought some China rages..... I shoot 6-8 deer a year and at 45 for 3 gets pricey. I will tell you this they looked,shot and killed just like the expensive CHINA rages in the fancy package.
> I would even go as far as betting they are all produced in the same factory.
> I just ordered 12 more in hypo for this year


It just blows my mind how much we spend on "the name" of products granted may be a little better but 12 for 27 or 3 for 45 does it really do it justice to pay 180 for 12 broadheads "the rage" or 27 for 12 "no name" bet they will still kill a deer


jdrdeerslayer said:


> Last year I bought some China rages..... I shoot 6-8 deer a year and at 45 for 3 gets pricey. I will tell you this they looked,shot and killed just like the expensive CHINA rages in the fancy package.
> I would even go as far as betting they are all produced in the same factory.
> I just ordered 12 more in hypo for this year


It just blows my mind how much we spend on "the name" of products granted may be a little better but 12 for 27 or 3 for 45 does it really do it justice to pay


----------



## MrChillR

I bought some of the old 2 blade rage knock offs from this seller and you could tell they weren't as sharp but it was dang close and have killed 3 deer with them all the way out to 50 yards. plus the rage replacement blades fit these also...


----------



## JDS-1

I got some Rage 2 blades coming from eBay to try out. They look identical to them and work the same. I've seen plenty of reviews on YouTube about these knock offs and I see lots of good stuff about them and people have hunted with them and they did the job. I see no reason to not try them. The price is good and time will tell if it's worth it or not. The prices of new Broadheads these days is absolutely ridiculous


----------



## E. Johnson

I would almost be willing to bet they come from the same factory as the "real" Rage heads.


----------



## Dwiley

So where are "rage" made??
They are an American based company but so are many others that simply have their products made elsewhere dirt cheap. And packaged and sold for a premium.


----------



## Red Eye 81

E. Johnson said:


> I would almost be willing to bet they come from the same factory as the "real" Rage heads.


I thought the were made in Georgia?


----------



## JLH

Guys....these are most likely made in the same factory, side by side with the "real" rages.

Rage is paying them no more than $2.00 for them in their fancy package.

There is no way a machine shop in China would set up and manufacture these if they weren't alreay making them for rage..

they are selling millions to rage, why not make some extras, sell them on ebay and really turn a profit!

Simple business.


----------



## pablito2510

JLH said:


> Guys....these are most likely made in the same factory, side by side with the "real" rages.
> 
> Rage is paying them no more than $2.00 for them in their fancy package.
> 
> There is no way a machine shop in China would set up and manufacture these if they weren't alreay making them for rage..
> 
> they are selling millions to rage, why not make some extras, sell them on ebay and really turn a profit!
> 
> Simple business.


Kind of like Right Twix and Left Twix?
It's probably just a placebo effect on people thinking it's substandard.


----------



## Bowhunter536

That's what I'm saying guys there the same thing specs are the same so are materials


----------



## lawyerguy1

Does Rage even have a 2.3" Hypodermic Extreme? I've never seen them for sale...


----------



## mdnabors

I saw them too. Figured at very least you could use as practice heads or varmint heads as cheap as they are...


----------



## batsonbe

In archery equipment, and anything mechanical its all about confidence. I tend to not think twice about paying a little more for a product that maybe has a slight advantage over the other. I would be open to buying some knock offs and sharpening them up to try, but I am just not willing to be out lets say $30 and stuck with what could or could not turn into junk. I will continue to follow this thread to see what experiences other have had


----------



## canadabowhunter

6 on their way from China. eBay seller. Curious to see how the faux chisel tips work out!


----------



## nrlombar

Just grabbed 6 "hypos" for 10 bucks shipped. Plan on using as practice heads or varmint heads if they suck.


----------



## Bowhuntertim

I'd be curious to have someone with metallurgy experience look these over and see how they compare to the originals. If they truly are the same, this is a screaming deal.


----------



## bg305

I also found these on eBay so I ordered a few different types. The rage chisel look no different than the ones they sell at bass pro. I think these are made in the same factory but don't make the cut( they might have a small defect). I ordered a dozen and these where the ones that had minor issues. I also ordered what they call Red Devils( dirt naps?) and a third set also. I will report this season on how good they kill. :wink:

View attachment 2608721


----------



## Bowhunter536

bg305 said:


> I also found these on eBay so I ordered a few different types. The rage chisel look no different than the ones they sell at bass pro. I think these are made in the same factory but don't make the cut( they might have a small defect). I ordered a dozen and these where the ones that had minor issues. I also ordered what they call Red Devils( dirt naps?) and a third set also. I will report this season on how good they kill. :wink:
> 
> View attachment 2608721
> 
> View attachment 2608729
> 
> View attachment 2608737


I'm glad our fellow archers are looking into this we all work hard for our money figures I'd share my findings, and those Red Devils look wicked


----------



## Bowhunter536

Check these out


----------



## bg305

I saw those also, look like the serrated version of the Red Devils.


----------



## mhill

Sivart said:


> They aren't near the same quality. The metal used is softer, and I had several ferrels bend. The blades are ridiculously weak. I bought some, that I only use for turkey. I wouldn't even think of using them on deer sized game.


At that price for 12 they would be one and done anyways. Shoot them through a deer and shoot them in the trash.


----------



## vito9999

Took a chance at less then $2.00 ea for 12. Cannot be all bad will shoot 1 into a target to see how they fly and maybe 1 or 2 at a squirrel. 


ORDER DATE
Jul 17, 2015

ORDER TOTAL
US $22.09
Free shipping

View order details
Contact seller
ORDER TOTAL
US $22.09
Free shipping

Contact seller
More actions
1 item sold bymsleeli
12X Official classic Broadheads 2-Blade 100 GR Red lightning Hunting Arrowhead
( 261934683460 )
Delivered on Thu, Jul 30More actions
1 item sold bymsleeli


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Is this like the magpul mags we used to dig out of the factor dumpster and sell on ebay? In short, are these the "non spec" ones?


----------



## SilentElk

they are likely made in the same factory. These are likely the items that didn't meet the tolerances and were SUPPOSED to be discarded or recycled. They also likely do not have the heat treatment. Most of the time they should work fine. I wouldn't buy them out of principal but that's me. Suit yourselves.


----------



## Popie Neil

I bought some of the original rage knock off 2 years ago. There are a couple of things that are different. You can't replace top blade(I hit a rock on a shot can't replace ) #2 blades are not nearly as sharp! That being said if you don't mind sharping the blades (I don't) and not being able to replace blade (use them ac practice heads) great value ! When this are junk I will be buying more!!


----------



## Viper69

Well ill stick to the regular ones but it would be a real shame if they are actually the same heads.


----------



## Mauritian

Bowhunter536 said:


> Check these out


I'm willing to bet that the "Blemish" is that they don't spin true. If it's the case, I would never shoot it at big game.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Viper69 said:


> Well ill stick to the regular ones but it would be a real shame if they are actually the same heads.


Yeah me too, last 2 packs I got off eBay (no knockoffs, real sealed packages) were around 25.00 when the auction ended. Just have to watch for the right price.

If you do a search, this topic came up before, and some of the members called rage and were told they were made in Georgia. Maybe they are lying, I don't know :embara:

To those saying "since they look and feel the same they must be all made in the same place", there are Chinese makers copying Strider, Hinderer, Spyderco, ZT, and many others to the point you can't tell the difference, but they are not made in the same place, and not the same quality...:darkbeer:


----------



## BP1992

Ebay is full of fake Rage heads.


----------



## bg305

The only thing wrong with the chisels I ordered where the tip's were not glued and 1 broken O-ring. If past hunters got it done with wood and stone I'm sure my carbon shaft with a $2 rage from eBay is going to do the job. Like many said @ $2 I can afford to toss them after a kill.


----------



## wvbowhunter.

buddy at work uses them.. blew right through the deer he shot.. yeah they were damaged so id say the heat treatment like others have said may have not been applied to these.. but still good heads for cheap!!! use em for does and yotes.. im sure they are the exact same heads just blemished in some way. im sure their specs are so tight it may just be they weight a few grains heavy or light.. who knows.. worth a try.


----------



## chuckalope

my buddy has killed a ton deer with the rage knock offs from ebay. I'm not a Rage fan, but I'm going to try those Red Devils. Thanks OP!


----------



## bg305

Here is something to think about. Grim reapers ARE made in the USA. If anyone can find a Chinese knockoff on eBay let me know.


----------



## Bowhunter536

I'll just say this I've shot god knows how many deer with a RAGE broad head total pass through, then I go retrieve my arrow that's stuck in the ground and the damn head is mangled all to hell from bone or stump or rock etc... So its trash anyways one deer and its done most of the time not all of the time but you know.. That's 13 dollars in the trash so I'll take my chance I can pretty much promise you it will kill a deer


----------



## gridman

bg305 said:


> Here is something to think about. Grim reapers ARE made in the USA. If anyone can find a Chinese knockoff on eBay let me know.


I already looked


----------



## JDS-1

Anything with sharp points and edges will kill as long as placement is correct. Why pay the overpriced when these will work?


----------



## Squirrel

I am not a Rage user, so I don't have a dog in this fight, but I researched it and the Hypodermic is supposedly made in the USA. Or so I was told when I inquired about it.


----------



## bg305

gridman said:


> I already looked


Find any??

They only sell the heads that are already made there.


----------



## bg305

Squirrel said:


> I am not a Rage user, so I don't have a dog in this fight, but I researched it and the Hypodermic is supposedly made in the USA. Or so I was told when I inquired about it.


Rage isn't the only BH they are selling. I have seen most of the major brands except the Grim Reaper which IS made in the USA.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

I wonder if this is why they are so cheap. Not within weight tolerances.


----------



## Clocked92

I bet the weight tolerance being out is the exact reason they are so cheap. I'm ordering a 6 pack of Hypo's to use for practice, coyotes, etc. I'll weigh them at home and see if they are close. Makes you wonder what their weight tolerance actually is. +/- 5 grains? or more?


----------



## Gary in Ohio

I really doubt these are Rage blems. I've heard several stories of companies that try to work in China only to have their "partners" steal their designs and produce low quality knock offs. But lets face it, if you buy 12 of these for less than the cost of 3 of the real thing and more than 3 are within spec, you've come out ahead. The question is: what else isn't in spec and do you want to put up with the hassle of testing them?

It will be interesting to see what comes out in this thread over the next few weeks.


----------



## cmd242

I bought a pack of hypo's off of eBay and the seller said they were legit but "unsealed". I killed some deer with them but they aren't nearly as sharp as the real ones.


----------



## J.F CHARRUA

I haven't try the rage but i have had very good experience with the copy of the rocket meat seeker, they aren't the same quality than the originals but they work's awesome, until now i haven't broke even 1 sorry my English is not to good .


----------



## nrlombar

Anyone tried the same sellers 6 lighted knocks for 19.99?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6pk-Automat...870?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9b84aa5e


----------



## J.F CHARRUA

I have try them too, at least the ones i try were real bad quality they only survive 1 shoot


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

J.F CHARRUA said:


> I have try them too, at least the ones i try were real bad quality they only survive 1 shoot


Is the issue the blades or the ferrule? I don't think I have ever shot an expandable through an animal and reused it without replacing the blades.

I'm interested to hear what the quality of these broadheads being sold is but I assume it's going to be a long time before we get reviews as they will take a while to get here on a slow boat from china.


----------



## E. Johnson

M


IA Monsterbuck said:


> Is the issue the blades or the ferrule? I don't think I have ever shot an expandable through an animal and reused it without replacing the blades.
> 
> I'm interested to hear what the quality of these broadheads being sold is but I assume it's going to be a long time before we get reviews as they will take a while to get here on a slow boat from china.


I think he was talking about the lighted nock quality.


----------



## rut hunt

nrlombar said:


> Anyone tried the same sellers 6 lighted knocks for 19.99?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/6pk-Automat...870?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9b84aa5e


I also wondered about that


----------



## brihunt

*DO Not buy!*!!! I made the mistake last yr and didnt realize they were cheap knock offs. Blades look sharp but wont even cut ya there so cheap. Found out the hard way at shooting a buck last yr and it didn't open correctly or do enough damage to kill him. After tis happen i did the inspection of all heads and contacted The real rage company and they were sure enough knock offs. They are not made buy the same place in china lol The knock offs main body are casted and not machined. If anyone dont believe me on any of this i have 6 of these heads you can have and try yourself.


----------



## KMiha

China knocks off anything. You'd be shocked at how many people on the car forum I go on put Chinese knock off turbos and turbo kits on their cars and then wonder why the thing is spitting oil everywhere or boost is spiking like crazy because the wastegate sucks. I know those parts are much more complex than a broadhead. Just saying, the quality control over there is awful when it comes to things like this, and they're only concerned about the dollar and nothing else.


----------



## Taco_seasoning

If we're gonna buy knockoffs, why not go through alibaba or fast tech, at least the reps work with you and keep quality control halfway decent. Might need group buy order size though


----------



## TimmyZ7

The broadhead is the actual component responsible for killing the deer. Pay a $1000+ for a bow and components and then decide to cheap out on broadheads? This is why so many wound game and blame the broadheads. I've bought some in the past to compare. They had totally different blades the were dull and rattled. The ferrules were cheap and tips not of the same quality. The tolerances just aren't there. One of the things I do as a hunter is respect the life I am ready to take enough so to utilize the best equipment I can and by having practiced enough to be an efficient killer with it. It's not moral to take a chance on an animal with cheap heads; ignoring the bad tolerances, dull blades, etc.


----------



## cooperjd

Amen Timmy. 
Plus, cheap knockoffs from China is nothing more than factory owners in China stealing the IP of legitimate companies. Buying them further supports this theft


----------



## Red Eye 81

TimmyZ7 said:


> The broadhead is the actual component responsible for killing the deer. Pay a $1000+ for a bow and components and then decide to cheap out on broadheads? This is why so many wound game and blame the broadheads. I've bought some in the past to compare. They had totally different blades the were dull and rattled. The ferrules were cheap and tips not of the same quality. The tolerances just aren't there. One of the things I do as a hunter is respect the life I am ready to take enough so to utilize the best equipment I can and by having practiced enough to be an efficient killer with it. It's not moral to take a chance on an animal with cheap heads; ignoring the bad tolerances, dull blades, etc.





cooperjd said:


> Amen Timmy.
> Plus, cheap knockoffs from China is nothing more than factory owners in China stealing the IP of legitimate companies. Buying them further supports this theft


I am glad a few of us still get it.


----------



## mdnabors

TimmyZ7 said:


> The broadhead is the actual component responsible for killing the deer. Pay a $1000+ for a bow and components and then decide to cheap out on broadheads? This is why so many wound game and blame the broadheads. I've bought some in the past to compare. They had totally different blades the were dull and rattled. The ferrules were cheap and tips not of the same quality. The tolerances just aren't there. One of the things I do as a hunter is respect the life I am ready to take enough so to utilize the best equipment I can and by having practiced enough to be an efficient killer with it. It's not moral to take a chance on an animal with cheap heads; ignoring the bad tolerances, dull blades, etc.



Well said Timmy....:thumbs_up A yote killing head at best


----------



## SWIFFY

TimmyZ7 said:


> The broadhead is the actual component responsible for killing the deer. Pay a $1000+ for a bow and components and then decide to cheap out on broadheads? This is why so many wound game and blame the broadheads. I've bought some in the past to compare. They had totally different blades the were dull and rattled. The ferrules were cheap and tips not of the same quality. The tolerances just aren't there. One of the things I do as a hunter is respect the life I am ready to take enough so to utilize the best equipment I can and by having practiced enough to be an efficient killer with it. It's not moral to take a chance on an animal with cheap heads; ignoring the bad tolerances, dull blades, etc.


I was wondering when someone would say this!! Christ we dump a grand or better (sometimes annually) on our bow set-ups and then people complain about the "deal-sealin" end of it for roughly $13/per head!?!?!? Really?

Most waterfowl hunter will blow $17 on a box of tungsten just for a couple ducks.... but then whine about a $13 head for a deer!! 

Im happy using 1 arrow and broadhead/ per deer if that's how it works out. Small price to pay in the big scheme of things I think.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

SWIFFY said:


> I was wondering when someone would say this!! Christ we dump a grand or better (sometimes annually) on our bow set-ups and then people complain about the "deal-sealin" end of it for roughly $13/per head!?!?!? Really?
> 
> Most waterfowl hunter will blow $17 on a box of tungsten just for a couple ducks.... but then whine about a $13 head for a deer!!
> 
> Im happy using 1 arrow and broadhead/ per deer if that's how it works out. Small price to pay in the big scheme of things I think.


Couple ducks per box? Need to work on your shooting. Lol.


----------



## srod

No one has mentioned the fact that we have American companies spend dollars on research development and advertisement only to have these unethical companies from out of country copy or just steal a design and flood the market with them. I am amazed at the fact that you can buy blatant patent infringements in so many places, not under the table but open advertised markets. And to top it all off to be made in America it only has to have a percentage (I can not recall number) made in USA You have to look for 100% made in USA label and even then guess what..i have a saxophone that I bought in a pawn shop that says made in USA, then when needed servicing the guy at shop asked if I knew that the sax was made in ... U.S.A. CHINA??? That's right he claimed a city in china named USA to produce goods for idiots like me that don't know any better. Well enough ranting I'll go sling a few arrows and calm down.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

srod said:


> No one has mentioned the fact that we have American companies spend dollars on research development and advertisement only to have these unethical companies from out of country copy or just steal a design and flood the market with them. I am amazed at the fact that you can buy blatant patent infringements in so many places, not under the table but open advertised markets. And to top it all off to be made in America it only has to have a percentage (I can not recall number) made in USA You have to look for 100% made in USA label and even then guess what..i have a saxophone that I bought in a pawn shop that says made in USA, then when needed servicing the guy at shop asked if I knew that the sax was made in ... U.S.A. CHINA??? That's right he claimed a city in china named USA to produce goods for idiots like me that don't know any better. Well enough ranting I'll go sling a few arrows and calm down.


I agree with you but on the other hand part of me thinks they brought it on themselves by outsourcing production to China to begin with.


----------



## gridman

KMiha said:


> China knocks off anything. You'd be shocked at how many people on the car forum I go on put Chinese knock off turbos and turbo kits on their cars and then wonder why the thing is spitting oil everywhere or boost is spiking like crazy because the wastegate sucks. I know those parts are much more complex than a broadhead. Just saying, the quality control over there is awful when it comes to things like this, and they're only concerned about the dollar and nothing else.



sadly, they don't even have to "knock-off' anything....................everything is built there anyway


----------



## bg305

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I agree with you but on the other hand part of me thinks they brought it on themselves by outsourcing production to China to begin with.


This is correct and the reason that they don't sell a grim reaper knock off. I didn't send production to china. I wonder what kind of profit margins these companies are making by producing in china vs USA.


----------



## Taco_seasoning

bg305 said:


> This is correct and the reason that they don't sell a grim reaper knock off. I didn't send production to china. I wonder what kind of profit margins these companies are making by producing in china vs USA.


Pretty good ones, http://www.alibaba.com/product/1884351865/Steel-broadhead.html.

Don't forget to factor in shipping and distribution costs


----------



## mhill

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I wonder if this is why they are so cheap. Not within weight tolerances.


I had factory sealed NAP killszones weight 110-112. I stopped shooting them because of that. I'm not sure that they make 110 grain screw in fps. Hard to match your broadhead flight when the broadhead a fly 2 inches low. From the weight increase of the broadhead and lighted nock. If I shoot a 100 grain broadhead with lighter nocks vs a go with a regular nock the weight difference is not enough to change my poi but with the increased broadhead weight it is.


----------



## mhill

nrlombar said:


> Anyone tried the same sellers 6 lighted knocks for 19.99?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/6pk-Automat...870?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9b84aa5e


I wouldn't trust them. The nock is the most important thing on your bow they absorb all the energy and if they are not made right and break during the shot it's practically a dry fire.


----------



## gridman

mhill said:


> I wouldn't trust them. The nock is the most important thing on your bow they absorb all the energy and if they are not made right and break during the shot it's practically a dry fire.


dangerous as well.


----------



## bmwlife1976

Ive used them. They work.just.the.same as the real.ones. i.just.orderd 12 more. For.the price i.dont care if.they only.last for one kill. They work.great.


----------



## pablito2510

bmwlife1976 said:


> Ive used them. They work.just.the.same as the real.ones. i.just.orderd 12 more. For.the price i.dont care if.they only.last for one kill. They work.great.


Holy period instead of space batman. Lol I find myself doing the same thing if I don't pay attention on my phone.


----------



## bg305

It's hard to believe the lack of confidence now a days with bow hunters. Back in time hunters got it done with these...









It seems that a Chinese rage is so sub par for hunting.


----------



## SteveB

cooperjd said:


> Amen Timmy.
> Plus, cheap knockoffs from China is nothing more than factory owners in China stealing the IP of legitimate companies. Buying them further supports this theft


 
Unfortunate they have a market here.
Scum buys knockoffs.


----------



## phantom1

Just a few years ago the price of about all broadheads was $30 for 6 American made broadheads. Then some companies (Rocket, Rage,...) switched to having them made in China and raised the price to $40 for 3 broadheads with some real fancy packaging THE SAME YEAR. I remember making the observation and posting it on here. Many companies still manufacturing their broadheads in America raised their prices. Most to $40 for 3 broadheads.

The only company that I did not see raising their price and still making them in America was Muzzy.

So who is the real scum?? Just dig out some old Cabela's catalogs and check prices and country of origin(it was frequently listed then, because they were proud it was American). Rocket Mountain? was the original company that had the Rage design, but was made in America. It had a standard orthodontic rubber band and was a 1 1/8" cut and 3 blades slipping back...Assassin? help me out old timers that paid attention.

Oh well, way of the world I guess, global economy. I would not be surprised that these knock-offs are made in the same factory that the American owners went to just a few years ago.

Interesting thread to say the least guys.


----------



## 70LBSxDraw

anything that emphasizes it official status, isn't official.


----------



## bukmaster7

phantom1 said:


> Just a few years ago the price of about all broadheads was $30 for 6 American made broadheads. Then some companies (Rocket, Rage,...) switched to having them made in China and raised the price to $40 for 3 broadheads with some real fancy packaging THE SAME YEAR. I remember making the observation and posting it on here. Many companies still manufacturing their broadheads in America raised their prices. Most to $40 for 3 broadheads.
> 
> The only company that I did not see raising their price and still making them in America was Muzzy.
> 
> So who is the real scum?? Just dig out some old Cabela's catalogs and check prices and country of origin(it was frequently listed then, because they were proud it was American). Rocket Mountain? was the original company that had the Rage design, but was made in America. It had a standard orthodontic rubber band and was a 1 1/8" cut and 3 blades slipping back...Assassin? help me out old timers that paid attention.
> 
> Oh well, way of the world I guess, global economy. I would not be surprised that these knock-offs are made in the same factory that the American owners went to just a few years ago.
> 
> Interesting thread to say the least guys.


^^^ Spot on man, spot on!


----------



## namozine

I don't shoot them, but they're probably made in the same factory...
If they get the job done, so be it...
Let somebody else pay the "pro" hunters to spin their advertising spiel...


----------



## mn5503

bukmaster7 said:


> ^^^ Spot on man, spot on!


Except for all the errors.


----------



## jonnyd32

JDUB007 said:


> Cheap Chinese nock offs are better than the ones that they still make in China cheaply and then sell you here in the states 3 for $45...I say give them a try and lets us know how they hold up.


I bought a 12of the original style "knock-offs" at that price... They fly great and work great. So it begs the question, why buy a $40 set of 3 that are "made in China" and not a $30 set of 12... Also made in China?[emoji53]

Even if they don't hold up as well after one pass through, the cost of replacement still works to your advantage.


----------



## Squirrel

I emailed Rage today. I was correct in my earlier post. The Hypos are made in the USA. This is what Rage said:

"They are made in Georgia. Anything you see made overseas is a fake."


----------



## RCValley

TimmyZ7 said:


> The broadhead is the actual component responsible for killing the deer. Pay a $1000+ for a bow and components and then decide to cheap out on broadheads? This is why so many wound game and blame the broadheads. I've bought some in the past to compare. They had totally different blades the were dull and rattled. The ferrules were cheap and tips not of the same quality. The tolerances just aren't there. One of the things I do as a hunter is respect the life I am ready to take enough so to utilize the best equipment I can and by having practiced enough to be an efficient killer with it. It's not moral to take a chance on an animal with cheap heads; ignoring the bad tolerances, dull blades, etc.


Best thing I've read on here in a while!


----------



## C Eugene

Squirrel said:


> I emailed Rage today. I was correct in my earlier post. The Hypos are made in the USA. This is what Rage said:
> 
> "They are made in Georgia. Anything you see made overseas is a fake."


I may have to pick some up (the real ones, not the fakes) now that I know that they support my local economy. Never really considered them before, but I might have to know when my Killzones bite the dust.


----------



## pablito2510

Just picked up a NIB set of Rage Hypos on ebay for 23 bucks. I call that a win.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Squirrel said:


> I emailed Rage today. I was correct in my earlier post. The Hypos are made in the USA. This is what Rage said:
> 
> "They are made in Georgia. Anything you see made overseas is a fake."


I thought so. People have to remember, the Chinese are professional thieves, anyone who is into high end knives already knows this.



pablito2510 said:


> Just picked up a NIB set of Rage Hypos on ebay for 23 bucks. I call that a win.


The last 2 packs I won on ebay were 25.50 and 27.50 shipped. These were 100% authentic sealed plastic blister packs like you would buy at cabelas, only not 40.00 plus tax like cabelas. If you shop around you can get the real deal for less than 40.00.


----------



## mikemkd

Are these the ones people are buying thinking they are real? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Pack-R-A-...mpound-Bows-/262001089641?hash=item3d007b5c69
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Packs-100...s-HUGE-SALE-/321825797065?hash=item4aee4ff3c9


----------



## pablito2510

When I click the link it comes up as the NIP ones. not the Chinese knock offs.


----------



## mikemkd

pablito2510 said:


> When I click the link it comes up as the NIP ones. not the Chinese knock offs.


That is what I am trying to figure out, both auctions state China made though
***please note: These heads are China made rage.*** 
Country/Region of Manufacture: China


----------



## Red Eye 81

mikemkd said:


> That is what I am trying to figure out, both auctions state China made though
> ***please note: These heads are China made rage.***
> Country/Region of Manufacture: China


Nope....but those are concerning, usually the ripoffs are shipped from China, and not in packaging. If they are now copying the packaging perfectly it could get hairy to get real ones.


----------



## pablito2510

Red Eye 81 said:


> Nope....but those are concerning, usually the ripoffs are shipped from China, and not in packaging. If they are now copying the packaging perfectly it could get hairy to get real ones.


Well I just bought a set of those this morning going off the package only. I took for granted it was the Rage packaging. Should be here in a few days I'll let you know.


----------



## rut hunt

pablito2510 said:


> Well I just bought a set of those this morning going off the package only. I took for granted it was the Rage packaging. Should be here in a few days I'll let you know.


I bought 4 packs last week they seemed to legit. Broadheads looked good as did packaging


----------



## pablito2510

rut hunt said:


> I bought 4 packs last week they seemed to legit. Broadheads looked good as did packaging


Did they have the ol' "hecho in china"?


----------



## rut hunt

pablito2510 said:


> Did they have the ol' "hecho in china"?


I'll look tonight when I get home


----------



## bg305

pablito2510 said:


> Well I just bought a set of those this morning going off the package only. I took for granted it was the Rage packaging. Should be here in a few days I'll let you know.


Shoot I bought from the same seller thinking they where originals. I also ordered a set of 12 from china to compare dang it.


----------



## bg305

Squirrel said:


> I emailed Rage today. I was correct in my earlier post. The Hypos are made in the USA. This is what Rage said:
> 
> "They are made in Georgia. Anything you see made overseas is a fake."


This is what comes up when you look there address up on satellite. Looks more like a distribution facility than a factory. I would be willing to bet that the components are shipped here from china and assembled. The other thing I find odd is I cannot find "made in USA" on there website or there products anywhere. This is something companies are really proud of and like to show it.


----------



## Red Eye 81

bg305 said:


> This is what comes up when you look there address up on satellite. Looks more like a distribution facility than a factory. I would be willing to bet that the components are shipped here from china and assembled. The other thing I find odd is I cannot find "made in USA" on there website or there products anywhere. This is something companies are really proud of and like to show it.
> 
> View attachment 2661833


I would not be shocked if the parts are made in China and assembled in Georgia.


----------



## nrlombar

Got mine today, they cut through the plastic packaging in transit. Not sure if that means they are sharp or if packaging is cheap. Plastic seems to be pretty similar to what brand names comes in.


----------



## Red Eye 81

nrlombar said:


> Got mine today, they cut through the plastic packaging in transit. Not sure if that means they are sharp or if packaging is cheap. Plastic seems to be pretty similar to what brand names comes in.


Post a pic or so


----------



## pablito2510

nrlombar said:


> Got mine today, they cut through the plastic packaging in transit. Not sure if that means they are sharp or if packaging is cheap. Plastic seems to be pretty similar to what brand names comes in.


Say made in America?

Disregard. Thought it was the Rage pkgd ebay heads.


----------



## nrlombar

Packing and one of the cuts through the packaging. It was from the tip


----------



## lukeskywalker

I have personally used these and they work. They have a wide cut and shoot as straight as a field point. Matter of fact, I took my first archery buck with one last year and man did it make a hole. I trust they will do the job for me again this year.


----------



## bg305

nrlombar said:


> Packing and one of the cuts through the packaging. It was from the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665922
> View attachment 2665930


No I was mistaken. I bought these for $28 and I can't find made in USA in the pic.


----------



## Red Eye 81

bg305 said:


> No I was mistaken. I bought these for $28 and I can't find made in USA in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 2667210


All the packs I ever bought look like the one you just posted. As far as I know, none of them say made in the USA, just the address at the bottom, 
FeraDyne Outdoors
110 Beasley Rd.
Cartersville, GA 30120

That's why I think the parts are made in China, and assembled in the USA. I have no proof of that, but its my guess. Either way the real deal hypos have proven to me they are a good head, and I don't see me buying the ripoffs, they may be OK, but I think the deer deserve better.


----------



## joe.archer

Yep...eBay has tonnes


----------



## SilentElk

I am not a fan of knock offs and believe people who knowingly buy such items are of equal moral quality as those who make said items.


----------



## PackMule320

I was in Shanghai last year and that is exactly what was happening with Rolex watches. Most Rolex watch parts are made in China, but assembled in Europe. So the places that were making the parts were selling assembled watches out the back door! I got my dad one for $200 and a local jeweler who sells Rolex's could not tell the difference. I bet the same thing on these: same factory, just some go out the back door.


----------



## RTILLER

probably same manufacturer making making both.


----------



## JDS-1

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mc8vqVZXn_8

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=chinese broadheads&sm=1


----------



## gjs4

I grabbed some of the hypo and schwacker knock offs for s&g Thursday. Paying bills this am and noted the seller had added 2 $37 payments to my account yesterday and they don't show on my paypal just the withdrawl from my checking. I can't post the Chinese letters as to their name or I would- I have the fingerprint scan on my iPhone- never had a hack issue before and am super careful. PayPal phones open in 17 min- will keep you posted but thinking their is some hacking/scamming going on related to these


----------



## Taco_seasoning

gjs4 said:


> I grabbed some of the hypo and schwacker knock offs for s&g Thursday. Paying bills this am and noted the seller had added 2 $37 payments to my account yesterday and they don't show on my paypal just the withdrawl from my checking. I can't post the Chinese letters as to their name or I would- I have the fingerprint scan on my iPhone- never had a hack issue before and am super careful. PayPal phones open in 17 min- will keep you posted but thinking their is some hacking/scamming going on related to these


How did it go?


----------



## rut hunt

gjs4 said:


> I grabbed some of the hypo and schwacker knock offs for s&g Thursday. Paying bills this am and noted the seller had added 2 $37 payments to my account yesterday and they don't show on my paypal just the withdrawl from my checking. I can't post the Chinese letters as to their name or I would- I have the fingerprint scan on my iPhone- never had a hack issue before and am super careful. PayPal phones open in 17 min- will keep you posted but thinking their is some hacking/scamming going on related to these


For what it's worth mine didn't double charge me I bought some fancy yellow rage and the small game hammers


----------



## Commfishmtk

tagged


----------



## FixedBladeOnly

My neighbor ordered 12 Hypos of ebay that were made it china. He got them in the mail today and you can hardly tell a difference from the china model and the one packaged in the fancy rage packaging. The only thing I could tell was the shock collar did not have the arrow on it to align the blades. I ran the blades across a rubber band and it popped immediately so they are pretty sharp.


----------



## pablito2510

I got my $23 ebay "Authentic Rages" in the mail today. But top flarking hot to go to the mail box.


----------



## CLT Bluesman

I think I will keep using my old Wasp Cam Locs that I purchased in 1982. I bought some Stainless blades on E-bay a couple years ago, because the carbon steel ones were starting to rust in the box. They work great and I KNOW they were made here. I forgot what I originally paid. I did buy a pac of Rage on close-out at Walmart a couple years ago, but I gave them away to a new hunter last week. Never opened them.


----------



## Ridley

Got my 12 knockoff hypodermics in the mail. As sharp or sharper than the real rages.....if indeed these really aren't real rages. They look identical, can't pick a knockoff out of a group of real ones. Shot one of them through a 1 inch board 5 or 6 times. Head is just fine, blades got a little beat up just like the regular rage blades do. Also came with a big bag of extra shock collars  All of them spin tested perfect with good shock collars. I found a few in the packaging that were a bit off, but the same is prolly true with the real ones and the cheap plastic molded collars.

And for those questioning the morals of those buying knockoffs.....If the companies didn't try to straight up RAPE us with their prices, maybe I would agree. But charge 40$ for a pack of 3 broadheads, and 29$ for a set of replacement blades......and I don't feel one bit bad about it. A pack of heads costs them a couple bucks to make and what they charge us is ridiculous. They are reaping what they sow, and anyone paying 160$ for 12 heads instead of 24$ shipped, for the exact same product, is flat out short bus material.


----------



## billyhiggins42

I killed my buck and 3 does last year with these they do get the job done and at a fraction of the cost .... Only had one break a blade off, but it broke off in side doing more damage to the inside as she tried to run.👍


----------



## bigbucks170

would be nice if the replacement blades were $5 or $10 max but $29 ouch...it should be $40 for six for the real ones...wish this would make them lower the price....I have had great luck with the real ones


----------



## IndianaPSE

JLH said:


> Guys....these are most likely made in the same factory, side by side with the "real" rages.
> 
> Rage is paying them no more than $2.00 for them in their fancy package.
> 
> There is no way a machine shop in China would set up and manufacture these if they weren't alreay making them for rage..
> 
> they are selling millions to rage, why not make some extras, sell them on ebay and really turn a profit!
> 
> Simple business.



Agree 100%.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Ridley said:


> Got my 12 knockoff hypodermics in the mail. As sharp or sharper than the real rages.....if indeed these really aren't real rages. They look identical, can't pick a knockoff out of a group of real ones. Shot one of them through a 1 inch board 5 or 6 times. Head is just fine, blades got a little beat up just like the regular rage blades do. Also came with a big bag of extra shock collars  All of them spin tested perfect with good shock collars. I found a few in the packaging that were a bit off, but the same is prolly true with the real ones and the cheap plastic molded collars.
> 
> And for those questioning the morals of those buying knockoffs.....If the companies didn't try to straight up RAPE us with their prices, maybe I would agree. But charge 40$ for a pack of 3 broadheads, and 29$ for a set of replacement blades......and I don't feel one bit bad about it. A pack of heads costs them a couple bucks to make and what they charge us is ridiculous. They are reaping what they sow, and anyone paying 160$ for 12 heads instead of 24$ shipped, for the exact same product, is flat out short bus material.


Again, agree 100% ^^^


----------



## adr1601

A little fyi on this as far as the made in the same factory thing. I got stung on some fakes last year and spoke to someone at Muzzy outdoors on them. He said one of the differences is the fakes have a metric thread on that little silver screw that retaines the blades and the real ones are American threads so not likely the same. And yes Muzzy outdoors is the Rage owners at that time and now it's something different. Feridyne outdoors or something like that??


----------



## bambikiller

phantom1 said:


> Just a few years ago the price of about all broadheads was $30 for 6 American made broadheads. Then some companies (Rocket, Rage,...) switched to having them made in China and raised the price to $40 for 3 broadheads with some real fancy packaging THE SAME YEAR. I remember making the observation and posting it on here. Many companies still manufacturing their broadheads in America raised their prices. Most to $40 for 3 broadheads.
> 
> The only company that I did not see raising their price and still making them in America was Muzzy.
> 
> So who is the real scum?? Just dig out some old Cabela's catalogs and check prices and country of origin(it was frequently listed then, because they were proud it was American). Rocket Mountain? was the original company that had the Rage design, but was made in America. It had a standard orthodontic rubber band and was a 1 1/8" cut and 3 blades slipping back...Assassin? help me out old timers that paid attention.
> 
> Oh well, way of the world I guess, global economy. I would not be surprised that these knock-offs are made in the same factory that the American owners went to just a few years ago.
> 
> Interesting thread to say the least guys.


Rocky Mountain sniper 1 3/8 cut


----------



## mn5503

Don't buy knockoffs and then ***** about our economy.


----------



## SilentElk

mn5503 said:


> Don't buy knockoffs and then ***** about our economy.


This too. 100% agree. Then again these guys will justify anything. 

I would bet dollars to donuts if their buddy at work offered them a good deal on a Yeti Cooler because 'It fell off a truck' they would likely have no issue paying the guy and reward that guy for stealing. As said, poor morals. Some people kids I tell ya


----------



## jonnyd32

I think it's funny that we live in a capitalist free-market country and get called names for trying to save money while buying similar or even "knock off" products from the same country that's building these products for "American made" companies. 

I'm not trying to "justify anything", and I'm certainly not "scum" for trying to be wise with my money. 

If anything, where's the justification for ambiguous marketing toward the consumer about a products origination and then charging a 300% markup?!?

Btw, there's no difference in any of this when it comes to Walmart Equate/Sams products that are near exact replicas as the genuine products. No one seems to have a problem when it comes to everyday household saving...

If you have a problem with this opinion... Fine. But don't judge the rest of us who are trying to enjoy the same sport as anyone else, but just happen to be on a tighter budget. Lower budget doesn't equal lack of morals, ethics, or disrespect to the animals we are hunting. I hope we are all trying to be as good as we can be in the field... 

And yes, I would have a huge problem with someone getting a Yeti cooler that was passed off as damaged when not... That would be stealing.


----------



## mn5503

Yep, justify buying knockoff Chinese products because saving a penny is the American way. Think people...


----------



## jonnyd32

Yep, that's why Walmart exists... Think people... I'm pretty sure most of us on here don't check every label of every item we buy... Why, because that's how our economy is built. Why do American countries outsource, because they too are trying to save money on the front end and make money on the back end... I guess that's also the American way... Greed!


----------



## rutnstrut

adr1601 said:


> A little fyi on this as far as the made in the same factory thing. I got stung on some fakes last year and spoke to someone at Muzzy outdoors on them. He said one of the differences is the fakes have a metric thread on that little silver screw that retaines the blades and the real ones are American threads so not likely the same. And yes Muzzy outdoors is the Rage owners at that time and now it's something different. Feridyne outdoors or something like that??


It's actually still the same owners. Farradyne bought Muzzy a few years ago, Ferradyne already owned Rage and other companies at that time. So it's not really that Muzzy owns Rage, but Rage and Muzzy are owned by the same parent company.


----------



## rutnstrut

mn5503 said:


> Don't buy knockoffs and then ***** about our economy.


Every person on this forum could buy nothing but american made products, and the economy would still be in the crapper. When you have idiots at the top driving it down, that is just how it will be.


----------



## pablito2510

rutnstrut said:


> Every person on this forum could buy nothing but american made products, and the economy would still be in the crapper. When you have idiots at the top driving it down, that is just how it will be.


^^ YUPPPP!

BTW this discussion of how people are screwing the economy for a Chinese product would be applicable if the Chinese version of the Rages were the only ones. Just because there is a supposed American to compare it to its supposedly "inferior" would this placebo effect still be relevant if the knock offs were all we knew and an American company came out with the same? What would our opinion be on it than? I have a NIP set of Hypos nowhere on this package does it say "made in america" you would think a company would put that on their packaging to help their marketing and market share. Some of you might argue that they are trying cur costs by not putting it on their package. But I'd rather see made in america than a free sticker as it comes. Plus charging 40 bucks for 3 is a little ridiculous. I guess my obsidian arrow head won't work or my 2 blade Bear arrow heads from the 60's are insufficient for hunting purposes though both of these blades aren't as sharp as the supposed made in America Rages. Dunno. Time in. Game on.


----------



## Mike_melton

They suck bought some chisel tips


----------



## mn5503

I know my Silverado isn't 100% made in the USA but unlike some of you I'd rather not drive the 100% Chevy/Chinese knockoff. I'll pay the few extra pennies. That's just my opinion. I'm sure others will differ.


----------



## adr1601

rutnstrut said:


> It's actually still the same owners. Farradyne bought Muzzy a few years ago, Ferradyne already owned Rage and other companies at that time. So it's not really that Muzzy owns Rage, but Rage and Muzzy are owned by the same parent company.


Yeah. I was just spitting the info out quick. I called about some real one I got some weeks ago that were poor quality and that's when I learned about Farradyne .


----------



## jtmitchell905

They are fake and will not cut hot butter. Stay away.


----------



## cooperjd

jonnyd32 said:


> I think it's funny that we live in a capitalist free-market country and get called names for trying to save money while buying similar or even "knock off" products from the same country that's building these products for "American made" companies.
> 
> I'm not trying to "justify anything", and I'm certainly not "scum" for trying to be wise with my money.
> 
> If anything, where's the justification for ambiguous marketing toward the consumer about a products origination and then charging a 300% markup?!?
> 
> Btw, there's no difference in any of this when it comes to Walmart Equate/Sams products that are near exact replicas as the genuine products. No one seems to have a problem when it comes to everyday household saving...
> 
> If you have a problem with this opinion... Fine. But don't judge the rest of us who are trying to enjoy the same sport as anyone else, but just happen to be on a tighter budget. Lower budget doesn't equal lack of morals, ethics, or disrespect to the animals we are hunting. I hope we are all trying to be as good as we can be in the field...
> 
> And yes, I would have a huge problem with someone getting a Yeti cooler that was passed off as damaged when not... That would be stealing.


The point is not that they are generic like equate at walmart. the equate brand is LEGAL.
after the patent of rage or whoever runs out (20 years) then other companies can legally make that product (i think) and sell under a different name. 

but to copy it and sell it is intellectual property theft. the chinese knockoff companies are not paying the overhead that Rage (Ferradyne) has to pay. and they are not paying engineers to design and create new and better products, they are simply stealing the designs and selling them as knockoffs. that is a huge difference between buying a stolen brand/technology, and choosing to buy a generic brand of Tylenol. the companies illegally producing/selling the rage knockoffs are STEALING. period. if you buy them, you are supporting that theft. justify your tight budget all you want, but you are helping continue this problem. and not just you specifically johnnyd, everyone, you just happen to be the post i quoted.


----------



## JDS-1

I just got my Rage knockoffs in the mail. I'm heading out back to test them and see what happens. I'll report back later....


----------



## phantom1

The American companies that took their American product to China educated them on the specs of the product and pocketed the extra money from cheap labor over there and then raised the prices of the broadheads sold to the American hunters. These companies have not been loyal to us at all. They knew what kind of reputation the Chinese had for selling out the back door and they did it anyway.

I really respect the companies that never went to China, but it is getting harder to tell who they are with the deceptive ads and packaging. I think the original Muzzies and some of the NAP broadheads are American made. I own and shoot those.

Not sure about G5...


----------



## crankn101

Remember that kook that talked about that "giant sucking sound"? He was right on, our economy went down to mexico.


----------



## athomPT

where do you get them? nevermind I see ebay LOL


----------



## pablito2510

crankn101 said:


> Remember that kook that talked about that "giant sucking sound"? He was right on, our economy went down to mexico.


Huh?


----------



## JDS-1

First impression they look really good and they all weighed in at 100 grains. Shot them from 20-60 yds and they flew perfect! Same poi as my field tips. I used one of the heads for all of my shots. Every shot was flawless deployment and made a huge 2" cut in my target. On the 4th shot I noticed a rattle and found the set screw that holds the blades in place had come loose, quick fix tighten it up and good to go. I did notice however these were the dullest blades ever, ran my finger over them and nothing! BUT a few swipes over my G5 Sportsman Sharpen and now I can tell you these blades are RAZOR SHARP!!!

So,,, I have no doubt that these heads will perform the same as the original factory heads if shot placement is made correctly. And the best part is I payed $9.00 for them!!!! Now for September to come and I will hopefully test them out and see how they hold up. Obviously foam is different than bone and tissue.


----------



## JDS-1




----------



## pablito2510

So archery opens this coming Friday. The Rage Hypos I ordered came in so decided to check them out. First thing I opened the package and weighed all 3 heads. Only 1 was at 100 grains, the other 2 were at 104 and 106. The practice head was at 86(don't know if that's the norm). Secondly I checked the blades, all 3 were horribly dull. Next step was to go shoot the 3 heads I have to see what I'm going to use on Friday. The three heads were ST Mags, NAP Thunderhead Razor's and the Rage Hypos. Shot all heads thrice. ST Mags were perfect on all 3, NAPs flew a little low and the Rages were sporadic. So needless to say my quiver will be filled with ST Mags. I will sharpen the Rages and try them some other time, have to stick with something that gives me the warm and fuzzies.


----------



## the g1

Ordered 6 for 15$. I sure hope this doesn't cause rage to lay off their minimum wage employees assembling broadhead parts from China. They might have to cut celebrity endorsements and marketing just to keep the company going.


----------



## Doebuster

the g1 said:


> Ordered 6 for 15$. I sure hope this doesn't cause rage to lay off their minimum wage employees assembling broadhead parts from China. They might have to cut celebrity endorsements and marketing just to keep the company going.


They are killing us with there greed ! 15$$ a piece versus 28$$ for 12 ! Who cares if you have to sharpen them ! There all made in China , rage doesn't want u to know that !


----------



## pablito2510

Doebuster said:


> They are killing us with there greed ! 15$$ a piece versus 28$$ for 12 ! Who cares if you have to sharpen them ! There all made in China , rage doesn't want u to know that !


I'm going to order the Chinese ones next and compare them to my "American Rages". Like I said in a precious post. I wasn't impressed with these packaged Rage Hypos right out of the package.


----------



## atoned4.byhim

I bought these very ones. $30.00 from HK


----------



## JLH

the g1 said:


> Ordered 6 for 15$. I sure hope this doesn't cause rage to lay off their minimum wage employees assembling broadhead parts from China. They might have to cut celebrity endorsements and marketing just to keep the company going.


Now that is funny!

and true.


----------



## NV-Evo

This happens a lot with golf clubs, most of the counterfeit golf stuff is made in the same place that the real deal is made. Most of the time it is identical materials and construction, the main difference being the quality control goes out the window on the knock-offs. Generally you will still end up with okay stuff but that 20%-30% of catastrophic failures that would get caught by QC down the line will probably not be caught on the "fake" ones. Even if 30% of them fall apart...if 70% of them work it's still a huge huge value.


----------



## w8tnonu22

The hypodermics I ordered weren't close. The tips were not sharp on the edges nor pointy


----------



## gridman

Ridley said:


> Got my 12 knockoff hypodermics in the mail. As sharp or sharper than the real rages.....if indeed these really aren't real rages. They look identical, can't pick a knockoff out of a group of real ones. Shot one of them through a 1 inch board 5 or 6 times. Head is just fine, blades got a little beat up just like the regular rage blades do. Also came with a big bag of extra shock collars  All of them spin tested perfect with good shock collars. I found a few in the packaging that were a bit off, but the same is prolly true with the real ones and the cheap plastic molded collars.
> 
> And for those questioning the morals of those buying knockoffs.....If the companies didn't try to straight up RAPE us with their prices, maybe I would agree. But charge 40$ for a pack of 3 broadheads, and 29$ for a set of replacement blades......and I don't feel one bit bad about it. A pack of heads costs them a couple bucks to make and what they charge us is ridiculous. They are reaping what they sow, and anyone paying 160$ for 12 heads instead of 24$ shipped, for the exact same product, is flat out short bus material.


couldn't agree more


----------



## jonnyd32

cooperjd said:


> The point is not that they are generic like equate at walmart. the equate brand is LEGAL.
> after the patent of rage or whoever runs out (20 years) then other companies can legally make that product (i think) and sell under a different name.
> 
> but to copy it and sell it is intellectual property theft. the chinese knockoff companies are not paying the overhead that Rage (Ferradyne) has to pay. and they are not paying engineers to design and create new and better products, they are simply stealing the designs and selling them as knockoffs. that is a huge difference between buying a stolen brand/technology, and choosing to buy a generic brand of Tylenol. the companies illegally producing/selling the rage knockoffs are STEALING. period. if you buy them, you are supporting that theft. justify your tight budget all you want, but you are helping continue this problem. and not just you specifically johnnyd, everyone, you just happen to be the post i quoted.


I might possibly see your point of view, if the majority of people on this sight, some of whom might be on the pro-Rage, anti knock off kick, weren't already doing much of the same thing China companies are doing... Take every homemade bow-press for example... They are all made based on the ideas from parent companies like Omni, Apple, EZ Green, etc. And the reason we keep making them at home is because we don't like the markup prices of the REAl presses made by these companies. I may be wrong, but isn't this also undercutting these American companies just like the Chinese? The only difference is the manufacturer... One is a competing factory in another country, the other is a DIY fanatic. Maybe I'm wrong, but it seems to me that no one really likes getting gouged by high markup retail prices, and so we look for ways to get around them.

And I know the counter argument will be that DIYers aren't selling their stuff, but that's not the point. The point is that we look for ways NOT to support the companies that are trying to stick it to us.


----------



## jonnyd32

Btw, I love DIY projects... Not knocking those at all.


----------



## gjs4

The seller did not over charge me. I over drew my bank slush account tied to PayPal.


----------



## bg305

w8tnonu22 said:


> The hypodermics I ordered weren't close. The tips were not sharp on the edges nor pointy


How difficult is it to sharpen something?


----------



## phantom1

crankn101 said:


> Remember that kook that talked about that "giant sucking sound"? He was right on, our economy went down to mexico.


His name was Ross Perot and he got 20% of the votes for president of the USA and was not a Republican or Democrat. He was referring to the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) that allowed American companies to take jobs out of the US so easily and have products manufactured cheaper in other countries. And made it easy for foreign made products to be sold in the US. Neither party in power really opposed NAFTA and now here we are........for better or worse.


----------



## phantom1

mn5503 said:


> Except for all the errors.


Please educate us on the errors.


----------



## phantom1

bambikiller said:


> Rocky Mountain sniper 1 3/8 cut


Yes, the Sniper! It was the predecessor to the Rage and was American made I think. Back when Bruce Barrie was running the company and it was all US stuff. I killed my best buck with one and it performed great. They also had a two blade design with a different name. Who knew the Rage mania that was to follow and that so many broadheads would be manufactured outside the US. I think the Rage may have been brought back to be made in the USA, according to a package I saw yesterday. I hope that is true. Unfortunately the Chinese were educated on the manufacturing, but it would still be a step to bring back jobs. Lone Wolf treestands went through that too.

Maybe our voices as hunters are being heard.


----------



## drtslngr

tagged


----------



## txcookie

I just read this entire thread. Looks l ok e these pirated heads shoot good and kill fine. Only gripe I have seen is that they are dull. Looks like I'm cutting the middle man out. It's the same heads, built by the same people.


----------



## pablito2510

bg305 said:


> How difficult is it to sharpen something?


That's not the point. When you buy something new in package shouldn't it be sharp already? It's a disservice in value to pay full pop and not get it they way it's described.


----------



## cbay

I'm definitely in need of some new heads, my 3 rages have killed 4 bucks and 2 does over the last 5 years and i'm starting to look at things a little differently now. My opportunities for a good buck don't come along very often. I know it shouldn't matter whether it's a doe, small buck or big one but at least i have started to take it more serious since i'm after some good bucks and getting more serious about those rare opportunities. So,,, i read this thread and start considering some knock off heads and go to some of the listings, but can't pull the trigger on them. If i knew they were the same but in different packages that would be one thing, but i've been going cheap on heads for long enough. Right now i'm torn to pieces from seed ticks, wore out from preparing and setting up stands, scouting, etc. and buying these knock offs just goes against it for me. Normally i'm all about saving money and hate to think how bad we are getting jabbed on a lot of our products and gear but my old 3 rages and some knock offs are not going to cut it this year.


----------



## Ridley

pablito2510 said:


> That's not the point. When you buy something new in package shouldn't it be sharp already? It's a disservice in value to pay full pop and not get it they way it's described.


Mine were just as sharp as the real ones. Not that the real rages are the sharpest things out there out of the package either though.

I certainly didn't expect these to be G5 Striker sharp when the real ones are merely adequately sharp.

I guarantee I could drop one of the 12 I got into a pack of real ones and nobody would be able to pick out the fake.

To each their own, I really don't like 2 blade heads on deer, so mine will get relegated to doe duty and blasting the occasional whistlepig and annoying squirrel. Bucks will be honored with a proper 3 blade head that came in the real chinese packaging, lol.


----------



## CBrownNWLa

Just my .02, if there is a problem with someone saving money buying "knockoffs" then the original manufacturer shouldn't have overpriced their products like they have. With that being said I'm not buying them just because I don't trust them. And why don't people sharpen their blades anymore? I have 5 rages I'm my quiver and have killed multiple deer with at least 2 of them. If the blades are dull after shopting them I just sharpen them. If they look damaged I change them. But never again will I buy anymore rages after reading this. If the knockoffs weren't made in the same place some "rep" or pros staff would on this tread trying to defend them. I have already seen two time where on AT where they did this.


----------



## tackscall

I just ordered 12 Chinese Shwackers I'll post up when they arrive


----------



## Red Eye 81

CBrownNWLa said:


> Just my .02, if there is a problem with someone saving money buying "knockoffs" then the original manufacturer shouldn't have overpriced their products like they have. With that being said I'm not buying them just because I don't trust them. And why don't people sharpen their blades anymore? I have 5 rages I'm my quiver and have killed multiple deer with at least 2 of them. If the blades are dull after shopting them I just sharpen them. If they look damaged I change them. But never again will I buy anymore rages after reading this. If the knockoffs weren't made in the same place some "rep" or pros staff would on this tread trying to defend them. I have already seen two time where on AT where they did this.


I still don't think the knockoffs and the real rage's are made in the same factory. 

One of my other hobbies is knife collecting, and these Chinese ripoff artists copy custom knives that are only made in the USA, like the Chris Reeve Sebenza, Strider, and also high end production knives made only in the USA like the Spyderco Para2. So, its not like the makers of these knives took their production to China, and then the Chinese maker just sold them under the table out of the same factory. 

These Chinese thieves will buy the real deal, and copy it, using inferior materials, knowing it pulls a high price in the US and has a high sale rate. The Spyderco para 2 ripoffs were extremely hard to tell from the real deal by looking, so they are masters of the ripoff.

Its also been mentioned in this thread and in other previous threads, there are differences in the real rage's and the ripoffs. 

I still don't understand spending 600-1500 on a bow and then tipping your arrows with what could be Chinese pot metal to save 15 bucks. But hey, more power to you.


----------



## tackscall

I saved $120 and I just can't believe that Shwacker broadheads are worth knocking off to anyone, it's too small a market. For $25 for 12 I'm willing to see for myself. If they're garbage I'll chuck em. I spend money on bows because they're worth it, I don't spend big $ on broadheads because I'm not paying for every "pro" hunters endorsement deal


----------



## Red Eye 81

tackscall said:


> I spend money on bows because they're worth it, I don't spend big $ on broadheads because I'm not paying for every "pro" hunters endorsement deal



Endorsement deals....your mean like Levi and Elite, Waddell and Hoyt, Kisky's and Matthews, Lee + Tiff and Mathews, Drury's and PSE, Will Primos + just about everyone else on the Outdoor channel and Mathews. You think when you buy a new bow some of that money doesn't go to these "pro" hunters endorsement deals? Its every archery product you buy.


----------



## bg305

If anyone can show me " Made in America" on any rage product or on their website, please do so at this time. I find it hard to believe that my daughters #2 pencil for school has " Made in America" on it but an American made Broadhead doesn't. Until rage has the ⚽&#55356;&#57280;&#55356;&#57288;⚾&#55356;&#57278;&#55356;&#57289; to put this on there products I will continue to buy the "Chinese" version. Seems like I'm a capitalist so sorry to all you " AT ETHICAL" types.


----------



## bg305

Red Eye 81 said:


> I still don't think the knockoffs and the real rage's are made in the same factory.
> 
> One of my other hobbies is knife collecting, and these Chinese ripoff artists copy custom knives that are only made in the USA, like the Chris Reeve Sebenza, Strider, and also high end production knives made only in the USA like the Spyderco Para2. So, its not like the makers of these knives took their production to China, and then the Chinese maker just sold them under the table out of the same factory.
> 
> These Chinese thieves will buy the real deal, and copy it, using inferior materials, knowing it pulls a high price in the US and has a high sale rate. The Spyderco para 2 ripoffs were extremely hard to tell from the real deal by looking, so they are masters of the ripoff.
> 
> Its also been mentioned in this thread and in other previous threads, there are differences in the real rage's and the ripoffs.
> 
> I still don't understand spending 600-1500 on a bow and then tipping your arrows with what could be Chinese pot metal to save 15 bucks. But hey, more power to you.



So how do you explain that there are NO grim reaper knockoffs on eBay, Amazon, alibaba or any other Chinese sites? 

Grim Reaper Razortip comes in 75, 85, 100, and 125 grains. Blades are ground, honed, and stropped 440C stainless steel. Trocrazor blades are .015" thick, and mechanical blades are .035" thick. 75 gr - 1 1/8", 85 gr, 100 gr & 125 gr - 1 3/8" cutting diameter. 100 gr & 125 gr also available in 1 3/4" cutting diameter. 100% made in USA. Super premium machining tolerances!


----------



## Red Eye 81

bg305 said:


> If anyone can show me " Made in America" on any rage product or on their website, please do so at this time. I find it hard to believe that my daughters #2 pencil for school has " Made in America" on it but an American made Broadhead doesn't. Until rage has the ⚽&#55356;&#57280;&#55356;&#57288;⚾&#55356;&#57278;&#55356;&#57289; to put this on there products I will continue to buy the "Chinese" version. Seems like I'm a capitalist so sorry to all you " AT ETHICAL" types.


I don't think most of us think Rage is 100% made in the USA.


----------



## crankn101

bg305 said:


> If anyone can show me " Made in America" on any rage product or on their website, please do so at this time. I find it hard to believe that my daughters #2 pencil for school has " Made in America" on it but an American made Broadhead doesn't. Until rage has the ⚽����⚾���� to put this on there products I will continue to buy the "Chinese" version. Seems like I'm a capitalist so sorry to all you " AT ETHICAL" types.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737682



your "daughters", nice save


----------



## bg305

crankn101 said:


> your "daughters", nice save


Yes sir and tougher than most AT'ers @ 4yrs old.


----------



## tackscall

Red Eye 81 said:


> Endorsement deals....your mean like Levi and Elite, Waddell and Hoyt, Kisky's and Matthews, Lee + Tiff and Mathews, Drury's and PSE, Will Primos + just about everyone else on the Outdoor channel and Mathews. You think when you buy a new bow some of that money doesn't go to these "pro" hunters endorsement deals? Its every archery product you buy.


Im aware


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

I bought a variety of the knock offs.

I hunt pigs year round and when the action picks up, I'm shooting 3-5 pigs a sit.

The Chinese heads I bought were excellent !


----------



## crabbyt

i call rage and spoke with a customer service rep today and he told me that their hypo broadheads are made in china or in his words outsources to china. real hypos made in china knock offs made in china guess which ones i just got ill give u a hint their made in china i just got 12 for $26


----------



## pablito2510

crabbyt said:


> i call rage and spoke with a customer service rep today and he told me that their hypo broadheads are made in china or in his words outsources to china. real hypos made in china knock offs made in china guess which ones i just got ill give u a hint their made in china i just got 12 for $26


Lol now someone is going to mention inferior plastic for the shock collars.


----------



## Onpoint85

pablito2510 said:


> Lol now someone is going to mention inferior plastic for the shock collars.


I thought someone already had


----------



## Red Eye 81

Squirrel said:


> I emailed Rage today. I was correct in my earlier post. The Hypos are made in the USA. This is what Rage said:
> 
> "They are made in Georgia. Anything you see made overseas is a fake."





crabbyt said:


> i call rage and spoke with a customer service rep today and he told me that their hypo broadheads are made in china or in his words outsources to china. real hypos made in china knock offs made in china guess which ones i just got ill give u a hint their made in china i just got 12 for $26


Conflicting reports in this thread..


----------



## IndianaPSE

I went the modest route and bought 6 hypos off ebay for $19.99. The arrived today. While they ARE close they are not EXACTLY the same. They are NOT as sharp. The blades do feel slighly less strong.

I'll use them for rabbits, squirrels, and my urban zone doe freezer meat hunts.


----------



## Squirrel

Red Eye 81 said:


> Conflicting reports in this thread..


I just know what they told me. The ladies name was Amy McCarthy.


----------



## namozine

I posted early and have watched this thread with interest...
A week ago, I ordered 6 of one of the broadheads mentioned here for $17.99 TYD..
I weighed them on my arrow scale, and all 6 came in from 100.6 to 101.5...
They were just as sharp as the " legit " ones my buddy pays $40 bucks per 3 pack for...
IMO, you're paying for the " pro " hunters to go to all those great properties...


----------



## Dillzer

I bought 12 for $27 and they're basically the same as the $45 hypos. Blades were sharp and I will hopefully be trying them out come September 12th.


----------



## Dillzer

I would also like to add I shot one into my rhino block target about ten times and it did get dull but the broad head was in perfect shape besides the shock collar being wore out. The blades didn't bend and it flew just like a field point.


----------



## adr1601

Squirrel said:


> I just know what they told me. The ladies name was Amy McCarthy.


I'm pretty sure she's the one I talked to a month or so ago about some SS's I bought from Cabelas that the coc tip looked like a kid sharpened on a grinder. These had laser cut blades and she said they didn't use laser cut blades on the ss. She sent me new ones and they were the same laser cut ones. I don't think she knows?


----------



## TheScOuT

Can't be much worse than the $45 for 3 heads "real" junk Rage heads....give em a try and post some results.


----------



## gjs4

w8tnonu22 said:


> The hypodermics I ordered weren't close. The tips were not sharp on the edges nor pointy


Same here on both the schwackers and rage. Blades took an edge quick and well w a smiths sharpener. Haven't tackled the Rage points yet


----------



## bg305

You can even email whoever you bought the "knockoff" Chinese hypos from and order spare blades/shock collars. I hope someone from rage reads this thread and realizes that they are loosing thousands of customers.


----------



## nrlombar

I paid $10 for 6 shipped, no need to even mess with replacement blades for that cost.


----------



## bowtechlx

nrlombar said:


> I paid $10 for 6 shipped, no need to even mess with replacement blades for that cost.


Have fun tracking.


----------



## bowtechlx

My opinion does not matter much, but I must respect the animals I'm hunting a lot more than a lot of others on this page. 

Relying on substandard or cheep knock off just to save a few bucks is crazy. We are shooting at live animals and they deserve the swiftest death possible.

I understand that a well placed shot with a field point will kill a deer or other animal. But why take the chance of injuring an animal on some cheep Chinese piece of junk. 

If you need a set of heads bad, and that's all you can afford I guess you have no other choice. But i shake my head to those with the fancy new bows and trucks who still choose to shoot these because they consider them a bargain. 

I hope you don't loose any game, but I hope you have a blood trail worthy of the price you paid for your cheap purchase.


----------



## bg305

bowtechlx said:


> My opinion does not matter much, but I must respect the animals I'm hunting a lot more than a lot of others on this page.
> 
> Relying on substandard or cheep knock off just to save a few bucks is crazy. We are shooting at live animals and they deserve the swiftest death possible.
> 
> I understand that a well placed shot with a field point will kill a deer or other animal. But why take the chance of injuring an animal on some cheep Chinese piece of junk.


Then make a decision and hunt with a gun not a bow if what you want to do is make it quick. It seems that either of the Chinese made rages will work just fine.


----------



## bowtechlx

bg305 said:


> Then make a decision and hunt with a gun not a bow if what you want to do is make it quick. It seems that either of the Chinese made rages will work just fine.


Lol. You definitely do not know what you are talking about, because a good sharp broad head will kill just as fast as a bullet. 

Keep flingin those cheap broad heads, for they will eventually fail you.


----------



## bowtechlx

bg305 said:


> Then make a decision and hunt with a gun not a bow if what you want to do is make it quick. It seems that either of the Chinese made rages will work just fine.


Are you going to use these rage knock offs when you hunt elk in Colorado?


----------



## bg305

Unless Rambo is supplying your broadheads its not happening. But if you can please show us a video of these KOC(kill on contact) heads. :wink:


----------



## bowtechlx

bg305 said:


> Unless Rambo is supplying your broadheads its not happening. But if you can please show us a video of these KOC(kill on contact) heads. :wink:


Dude you are just going to argue with everyone no matter what they say. Just read all your sarcastic unhelpful replies on this thread. 

Apparently you know it all.


----------



## Warren

Heck its only money I spend 1000 on a bow, 600 dollars on accessories for it, 100 on camo, 300 on a climber, 50 on scents, 50 on a backpack, 100 on random stuff i never use in the backpack,150 on a dozen arrows, 50 on a liscense, a lot of money processing and paying for leases etc. Ill gladly spend an extra 10 bucks a broadhead for the piece of mind.


----------



## Bigeclipse

I just got a dozen in and all I have to say is WOW! They are IDENTICAL to real rages. I weighed them up on my scale and all were right around 101.4 grains. I did have one which weighed in at 102.8 grains and separated that one out but I highly doubt an extra grain will make a difference out to 50 yards. I did sharpness tests and I would say half past my test. First, I try cutting paper, then rubber bands and then shave hair. All would do this, but about half I felt needed a quick tune up on my sharpener. Honestly, I think I will buy another dozen and be satisfied that I now have enough broadheads for the next few years!


----------



## pablito2510

bowtechlx said:


> Lol. You definitely do not know what you are talking about, because a good sharp broad head will kill just as fast as a bullet.
> 
> Keep flingin those cheap broad heads, for they will eventually fail you.


Not necessarily. A bullet has way more energy and shock. Not even close in comparison. You hit a deer with a 500 grain arrow it'll pass through more than likely pending shot placement and run off and die. You hit a deer with a 500 grain bullet and it'll drop right there maybe even knock it to the ground immediately.


----------



## DannyZack

pablito2510 said:


> Not necessarily. A bullet has way more energy and shock. Not even close in comparison. You hit a deer with a 500 grain arrow it'll pass through more than likely pending shot placement and run off and die. You hit a deer with a 500 grain bullet and it'll drop right there maybe even knock it to the ground immediately.


Ohh yeahhh! Because this isn't archery talk and we all hunt with 500 grain bullets. What's that a flippin .50 bmg? Now I remember why I quit coming on this site....


----------



## DannyZack

Stupidity at its finest. Bottom line if your a cheap **** buy Chinese.


----------



## pablito2510

DannyZack said:


> Ohh yeahhh! Because this isn't archery talk and we all hunt with 500 grain bullets. What's that a flippin .50 bmg? Now I remember why I quit coming on this site....





DannyZack said:


> Stupidity at its finest. Bottom line if your a cheap **** buy Chinese.


Stupidity would be stating that an arrow is as effective as a bullet in killing. Furthermore stupidity would be thinking 500 grains is a .50 cal. Grains is the weight and the cal designation is the size of the projectile. That's why for comparison I used the same grains. If you can't understand that it's on you.

As far as these being Chinese knockoffs if you read this thread you'll see that both the legit and the knockoffs are made in China. So you would rather pay more money for a fancy name and blister pack? 

I bought the legit rage Hypos. Not a fan at all, dull as a butter knife. Just because they are in a fancy package it doesn't mean it's any better. like I said in a previous post of these Chinese rages were insufficient on killing an animal I guess my 147 grain bear razor heads from the 70 ' s are insufficient as well.


----------



## DannyZack

pablito2510 said:


> Stupidity would be stating that an arrow is as effective as a bullet in killing. Furthermore stupidity would be thinking 500 grains is a .50 cal. Grains is the weight and the cal designation is the size of the projectile. That's why for comparison I used the same grains. If you can't understand that it's on you.
> 
> As far as these being Chinese knockoffs if you read this thread you'll see that both the legit and the knockoffs are made in China. So you would rather pay more money for a fancy name and blister pack?
> 
> I bought the legit rage Hypos. Not a fan at all, dull as a butter knife. Just because they are in a fancy package it doesn't mean it's any better. like I said in a previous post of these Chinese rages were insufficient on killing an animal I guess my 147 grain bear razor heads from the 70 ' s are insufficient as well.


 Whatever helps you sleep at night buddy.


----------



## timbertrophies

Can you crybabies quit griping about the injustice of paying $40+ for broadheads because of some evil "pro hunter's" endorsement? Are you people really so stupid to think that everything you take out hunting with you doesn't have some sort of pro endorsement? Get over it. Sure endorsements are factored into the price but they charge that much because people will pay it. If you don't like that then how about switching to a brand that markets less instead of buying back door seconds of a broadhead that is Chinese junk to begin with. Is it really worth risking wounding deer even if they are just does? If it's not worth using on a trophy buck then it's not worth it on a doe either! We spend thousands on this sport then some of you want to save a few bucks on the most important component of the kill. Probably the same guys that take your deer head, if you ever find it, to the the cheapest hackidermist in town and then post on here for people to say "looks great"....for what it's worth I've always thought they were garbage self destructing heads.


----------



## pablito2510

DannyZack said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night buddy.


Just the facts "buddy" comes down to common sense and a little bit of physics. I sleep fine either way


----------



## Bigeclipse

timbertrophies said:


> Can you crybabies quit griping about the injustice of paying $40+ for broadheads because of some evil "pro hunter's" endorsement? Are you people really so stupid to think that everything you take out hunting with you has some sort of pro endorsement? Get over it. Sure endorsements are factored into the price but they charge that much because people will pay it. If you don't like that then how about switching to a brand that markets less instead of buying back door seconds of a broadhead that is Chinese junk to begin with. Is it really worth risking wounding deer even if they are just does? If it's not worth using on a trophy buck then it's not worth it on a doe either! We spend thousands on this sport then some of you want to save a few bucks on the most important component of the kill. Probably the same guys that take your deer head, if you ever find it, to the the cheapest hackidermist in town and then post on here for people to say "looks great"....for what it's worth I've always thought they were garbage self destructing heads.


ok I think this is funny...what makes them Chinese junk? When I compared my old RAGE hypo's from last year to the Chinese ones I just got last week I (and my buddies) can not tell a difference. We weight checked them all and did sharp tests (about half the ones from China did need a quick sharpening but they were still sharp). We just ran a durability test last night. Shot into phone books, wood, milk jugs and BOTH heads had blades which bent or broke in different circumstances. If you hit a shoulder bone with either you would likely break or bend a blade. I believe they are 100% the SAME broadhead and sold out the back door like you stated, but that doesn't make them junk. there is no more risk using the Chinese ones over the actual RAGE ones on a deer. Now if you think all RAGE hypos such (real or Chinese) that OR whether you feel you need to support an American company or not that is up to the buyer. Just my two cents.


----------



## pablito2510

timbertrophies said:


> Can you crybabies quit griping about the injustice of paying $40+ for broadheads because of some evil "pro hunter's" endorsement? Are you people really so stupid to think that everything you take out hunting with you doesn't have some sort of pro endorsement? Get over it. Sure endorsements are factored into the price but they charge that much because people will pay it. If you don't like that then how about switching to a brand that markets less instead of buying back door seconds of a broadhead that is Chinese junk to begin with. Is it really worth risking wounding deer even if they are just does? If it's not worth using on a trophy buck then it's not worth it on a doe either! We spend thousands on this sport then some of you want to save a few bucks on the most important component of the kill. Probably the same guys that take your deer head, if you ever find it, to the the cheapest hackidermist in town and then post on here for people to say "looks great"....for what it's worth I've always thought they were garbage self destructing heads.


Blah blah blah it's a free market let them do what they want, not your money or your animal. I do agree with you last sentence, junk heads.


----------



## DannyZack

pablito2510 said:


> Blah blah blah it's a free market let them do what they want, not your money or your animal. I do agree with you last sentence, junk heads.


Well, at least we can agree on something.


----------



## timbertrophies

Bigeclipse said:


> ok I think this is funny...what makes them Chinese junk? When I compared my old RAGE hypo's from last year to the Chinese ones I just got last week I (and my buddies) can not tell a difference. We weight checked them all and did sharp tests (about half the ones from China did need a quick sharpening but they were still sharp). We just ran a durability test last night. Shot into phone books, wood, milk jugs and BOTH heads had blades which bent or broke in different circumstances. If you hit a shoulder bone with either you would likely break or bend a blade. I believe they are 100% the SAME broadhead and sold out the back door like you stated, but that doesn't make them junk. there is no more risk using the Chinese ones over the actual RAGE ones on a deer. Now if you think all RAGE hypos such (real or Chinese) that OR whether you feel you need to support an American company or not that is up to the buyer. Just my two cents.


I was referring to the real ones as Chinese junk too. I've seen way to many examples of durability issues with them.


----------



## OxMan80

China is the most baby killing, adult executing, black market organ trading (hence the executions), child sex selling, world polluting country on the planet...but hey you saved money so who cares?

Hey shop around be frugal I am. Heck I'm guilt of raiding Wal-Mart post season for $15 a pack Slick Tricks. Or waiting buy my heads when they have a super deal. Like Wasp buy 2 packs get a free turkey decoy...sold! But do you honestly want to take money out of the US economy (which is a big circle so that's YOUR money that will not ever in any way make the loop and come back to you if you understand economics) just so you can save what in the world of bowhunting costs amounts to nothing on some cheap chinese heads?

It's not a quality debate it's a economic sense, and moral debate.


----------



## Ats002

^^^ agreed!


----------



## pablito2510

OxMan80 said:


> China is the most baby killing, adult executing, black market organ trading (hence the executions), child sex selling, world polluting country on the planet...but hey you saved money so who cares?
> 
> Hey shop around be frugal I am. Heck I'm guilt of raiding Wal-Mart post season for $15 a pack Slick Tricks. Or waiting buy my heads when they have a super deal. Like Wasp buy 2 packs get a free turkey decoy...sold! But do you honestly want to take money out of the US economy (which is a big circle so that's YOUR money that will not ever in any way make the loop and come back to you if you understand economics) just so you can save what in the world of bowhunting costs amounts to nothing on some cheap chinese heads?
> 
> It's not a quality debate it's a economic sense, and moral debate.


Well heck China owns 1.2 billion of our debt as a country. I don't think people buying products is really going to tilt the scale any. 

It's not the consumer but the businesses fault we are in this position with taking jobs and item production to their shores to further their dollars and profits.


----------



## Bigeclipse

OxMan80 said:


> China is the most baby killing, adult executing, black market organ trading (hence the executions), child sex selling, world polluting country on the planet...but hey you saved money so who cares?
> 
> Hey shop around be frugal I am. Heck I'm guilt of raiding Wal-Mart post season for $15 a pack Slick Tricks. Or waiting buy my heads when they have a super deal. Like Wasp buy 2 packs get a free turkey decoy...sold! But do you honestly want to take money out of the US economy (which is a big circle so that's YOUR money that will not ever in any way make the loop and come back to you if you understand economics) just so you can save what in the world of bowhunting costs amounts to nothing on some cheap chinese heads?
> 
> It's not a quality debate it's a economic sense, and moral debate.


YES I am! When you can get something 1/5th the price then sure. If it were closer than say HALF I would certainly pay the premium. You can make the same argument about SOOOO many different things. If you really want to talk morals, how moral is it to sit in a stand and shoot something with HUGE antlers over something with small ones? How moral is it to shoot anything at all? What makes this country great is free market and capitalism. If big business was so worried about China then they would stop sending production over there OR they would drop their prices to be more competitive. Just my two cents.

FYI 25$ with free shipping as opposed to 160$ hmmm to me that is a HUGE cost savings....not something small.


----------



## RedbeardHD90

OxMan80 said:


> China is the most baby killing, adult executing, black market organ trading (hence the executions), child sex selling, world polluting country on the planet...but hey you saved money so who cares?
> 
> Hey shop around be frugal I am. Heck I'm guilt of raiding Wal-Mart post season for $15 a pack Slick Tricks. Or waiting buy my heads when they have a super deal. Like Wasp buy 2 packs get a free turkey decoy...sold! But do you honestly want to take money out of the US economy (which is a big circle so that's YOUR money that will not ever in any way make the loop and come back to you if you understand economics) just so you can save what in the world of bowhunting costs amounts to nothing on some cheap chinese heads?
> 
> It's not a quality debate it's a economic sense, and moral debate.


Anen! Preach it brother. I can't agree more


----------



## bg305

OxMan80 said:


> China is the most baby killing, adult executing, black market organ trading (hence the executions), child sex selling, world polluting country on the planet...but hey you saved money so who cares?
> 
> Hey shop around be frugal I am. Heck I'm guilt of raiding Wal-Mart post season for $15 a pack Slick Tricks. Or waiting buy my heads when they have a super deal. Like Wasp buy 2 packs get a free turkey decoy...sold! But do you honestly want to take money out of the US economy (which is a big circle so that's YOUR money that will not ever in any way make the loop and come back to you if you understand economics) just so you can save what in the world of bowhunting costs amounts to nothing on some cheap chinese heads?
> 
> It's not a quality debate it's a economic sense, and moral debate.


Man my hats off to you, a guy with not 1 thing in his life made in china. If you can please let the rest of us in on your secret so we can be morally correct and economically sound.


----------



## bowtechlx

Bigeclipse said:


> YES I am! When you can get something 1/5th the price then sure. If it were closer than say HALF I would certainly pay the premium. You can make the same argument about SOOOO many different things. If you really want to talk morals, how moral is it to sit in a stand and shoot something with HUGE antlers over something with small ones? How moral is it to shoot anything at all? What makes this country great is free market and capitalism. If big business was so worried about China then they would stop sending production over there OR they would drop their prices to be more competitive. Just my two cents.
> 
> FYI 25$ with free shipping as opposed to 160$ hmmm to me that is a HUGE cost savings....not something small.


Profile says you shoots a super expensive carbon element lmao. No wonder you can't afford quality broad heads. If you are going to use a top of the line bow why skimp on broad heads.


----------



## DannyZack

bowtechlx said:


> Profile says you shoots a super expensive carbon element lmao. No wonder you can't afford quality broad heads. If you are going to use a top of the line bow why skimp on broad heads.


----------



## bg305

pablito2510 said:


> Well heck China owns 1.2 billion of our debt as a country. I don't think people buying products is really going to tilt the scale any.
> 
> It's not the consumer but the businesses fault we are in this position with taking jobs and item production to their shores to further their dollars and profits.



This is the truth. ^^^^^^

It is good old fashion American greed at its best. Why keep your factories in the U.S. And have to deal with obamacare and the high cost of doing buissness. Just send it over seas lower over head and make 600% instead of 300%. The consumer has no hand in these corporate decisions. I buy grim reapers(made in America) and rage originals/knockoffs who knows which is which.


----------



## bg305

DannyZack said:


> Ohh yeahhh! Because this isn't archery talk and we all hunt with 500 grain bullets. What's that a flippin .50 bmg? Now I remember why I quit coming on this site....


Yeah, we got some real hunters on AT. Just for future ref your confusing caliber with weight. Kinda like shooting a 500gr arrow doesn't make it a a 50cal arrow. :wink:


----------



## DannyZack

bg305 said:


> Yeah, we got some real hunters on AT. Just for future ref your confusing caliber with weight. Kinda like shooting a 500gr arrow doesn't make it a a 50cal arrow. :wink:


No your wrong. I'm well aware of what I was saying being that a .500 nitro express is commonly found in 500 gr (I am talking about the PROJECTILE) lol you guys crack me up take your head out of your *** with the technicality.


----------



## Bigeclipse

bowtechlx said:


> Profile says you shoots a super expensive carbon element lmao. No wonder you can't afford quality broad heads. If you are going to use a top of the line bow why skimp on broad heads.


First of all, you are correct I own a expensive bow...but maybe you ASSUME something which you are wrong. I WON it in a contest at our gun club. Secondly, regardless of where I got my bow or how expensive it is, I have shot MANY broadheads. I have tried montecs, G5 Strykers, Muzzies, Grim Reapers regulars and hybrids, Grave diggers (which I love!), and RAGE. In my own testing and hunting...I find the RAGE hypo to be perfectly fine for whitetails and have had excellent bloodtrails which is why I still use them. SO WHY MUST I purchase the expensive version? I do not know what makes you think one broadhead is better than the other but for me it goes blood trail, accuracy and then durability. I keep 1 Muzzy (for bear), followed by 2 grave diggers and now 2 rages in my quiver. please explain to me what is wrong with that? Everyone gets so wrapped up in all these broadhead tests and what makes a great broadhead vs a bad one. Simple fact is it does not take much to put down a whitetail if we are speaking about them. Secondly, MOST mechanicals, if not all, will likely break if they hit the hard bone of the shoulder(not shoulder blade). So im not entirely positive shooting a broadhead through a barrel or piece of wood, and it coming out perfect makes any sense, unless deer start running around in Kevlar vests. The only issue I have ever had with shooting whitetails with bow is blood trails. Some have been better than others. I have yet to not find a deer ive shot with a bow, knock on wood (10 down so far). I have had issues with tracking a couple due to very sparse poor blood trails which were perfect double lung shots...and I do blame that on the broadhead I was using (montecs). For whitetails, give me a large mechanical and call it a day. For bigger game, I go for penetration all the way and believe in my muzzies for that job.


----------



## DannyZack

Bigeclipse said:


> First of all, you are correct I own a expensive bow...but maybe you ASSUME something which you are wrong. I WON it in a contest at our gun club. Secondly, regardless of where I got my bow or how expensive it is, I have shot MANY broadheads. I have tried montecs, G5 Strykers, Muzzies, Grim Reapers regulars and hybrids, Grave diggers (which I love!), and RAGE. In my own testing and hunting...I find the RAGE hypo to be perfectly fine for whitetails and have had excellent bloodtrails which is why I still use them. SO WHY MUST I purchase the expensive version? I do not know what makes you think one broadhead is better than the other but for me it goes blood trail, accuracy and then durability. I keep grade diggers and now rages in my quiver. please stop harassing me...


No ones harassing you, you chose to comment. That was your decision, so expect people to reply.


----------



## DannyZack

If you haven't noticed, archery talk is full of "assumers"


----------



## TheScOuT

pablito2510 said:


> Well heck China owns 1.2 billion of our debt as a country. I don't think people buying products is really going to tilt the scale any.
> 
> It's not the consumer but the businesses fault we are in this position with taking jobs and item production to their shores to further their dollars and profits.


That's 1.2 TRILLION by the way....billions are pocket change when trillions come into the conversation.


----------



## Bigeclipse

DannyZack said:


> No ones harassing you, you chose to comment. That was your decision, so expect people to reply.


you are right, I have updated my response


----------



## bg305

DannyZack said:


> Ohh yeahhh! Because this isn't archery talk and we all hunt with 500 grain bullets. What's that a flippin .50 bmg? Now I remember why I quit coming on this site....





DannyZack said:


> No your wrong. I'm well aware of what I was saying being that a .500 nitro express is commonly found in 500 gr (I am talking about the PROJECTILE) lol you guys crack me up take your head out of your *** with the technicality.


Here are your 2 statements where you are confused and talking about 2 different PROJECTILES. IF your talking about the Hornady XTP mag's that are 50 cal @ 500gr? Trust me when I tell you those don't go through a BMG 50.


----------



## DannyZack

bg305 said:


> Here are your 2 statements where you are confused and talking about 2 different PROJECTILES. IF your talking about the Hornady XTP mag's that are 50 cal @ 500gr? Trust me when I tell you those don't go through a BMG 50.


I'm not a firearm fanatic, get over it. It would be very fair to say I don't know much about firearms. I'm sorry if that ties your pantys in a knot.... After all this is ARCHERY talk.


----------



## pablito2510

TheScOuT said:


> That's 1.2 TRILLION by the way....billions are pocket change when trillions come into the conversation.


Sorry that's what I meant was trillion. But that's 20% of our debt.


----------



## pablito2510

bg305 said:


> Here are your 2 statements where you are confused and talking about 2 different PROJECTILES. IF your talking about the Hornady XTP mag's that are 50 cal @ 500gr? Trust me when I tell you those don't go through a BMG 50.


I thought I broke it down enough to where anyone could comprehend.


----------



## bg305

Why spend the most $$$ you can on everything? Just because a guy buys a $1,500 bow doesn't mean he needs the buy the best of everything in his life or hunt. I would like to see some of the guys gear that think this way and have 100k+ of hunting gear. They must hit the woods with a 2015 rig with a 2015 quad in the bed and a 2015 side by side on a trailer just in case.


----------



## Gary in Ohio

bg305 said:


> Here are your 2 statements where you are confused and talking about 2 different PROJECTILES. IF your talking about the Hornady XTP mag's that are 50 cal @ 500gr? Trust me when I tell you those don't go through a BMG 50.


Why, is the bullet diameter different? If it's the same, you should be able to use them for reloading. A pistol bullet at rifle velocity is basically a varmint bullet with a bad ballistics coefficient. I don't know where a 500 grain varmint bullet would be useful. Probably a bit much for coyote.


----------



## bg305

Yes one is a riffle and the other is a hand cannon round. Just because they are the same caliber does not mean they are interchangeable.:thumbs_up

A little perspective. 

















Velocity	Energy
647 gr (42 g) Speer	3,044 ft/s (928 m/s)	13,310 ft·lbf (18,050 J)
655 gr (42 g) ADI	3,029 ft/s (923 m/s)	13,350 ft·lbf (18,100 J)
700 gr (45 g) Barnes	2,978 ft/s (908 m/s)	13,971 ft·lbf (18,942 J)
750 gr (49 g) Hornady	2,820 ft/s (860 m/s)	13,241 ft·lbf (17,952 J) [1]
800 gr (52 g) Barnes	2,895 ft/s (882 m/s)	14,895 ft·lbf (20,195 J)


----------



## Gary in Ohio

bg305 said:


> Yes one is a riffle and the other is a hand cannon round. Just because they are the same caliber does not mean they are interchangeable.:thumbs_up


Keep in mind I'm talking about reloading, not buying factory ammunition.

If the pistol bullets are the same diameter they can be loaded into rifle brass. Sometimes they will not feed well in the rifle because the overall length is too short or because the profile of the bullet is not correct. But they will work.

There aren't a lot of combinations where this works. For example, a 45 caliber rifle typically uses .458 bullet and while a 45 caliber handgun uses a .452. But there are a few. 32 caliber handgun bullets can be used to make a good plinking load for .303 British. 100 grain soft point bullets meant for the .30 Carbine (which is really close to being a pistol round) make a good plinking/groundhog load for 30-30. 35 caliber rifles use .358 bullets. You could use .357 pistol bullets, but I doubt they'd be very accurate.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Last year rage changed the blades from laser cut harder steel to stamped softer steel. This was to remedy the blades breaking on the harder laser cut style blades. Its better for them to bend a little than snap off.......so I am curious.....can you guys that bought the knockoffs post a picture of the back edge of the blade? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bg305

Does this help? It's what I have in my iPad at the moment.


----------



## Red Eye 81

bg305 said:


> Does this help? It's what I have in my iPad at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 2759962


No, those are the knockoffs of the original 2 blade. I was talking the hypos. Plus I can't see the back edge of the blade. Thanks for trying though. 

My thoughts are if they are the same broadheads as the real Rage's and just sold out the back door by some sneaky employee, they would be exactly the same build. So they would have the stamp mark on the back of the blades. If they don't have that mark, that means they are built somewhere else in Chinaland, and you could be getting a Chinese mystery steel. Just trying to figure this out I guess.


----------



## bg305

When I get back in the U.S. I will take some pics of the hypos.


----------



## f7 666

A picture of the hypo would be much appreciated. .. thanks!


----------



## FixedBladeOnly

my neighbor got some and that was the first thing i looked at, the blades were not stamped. It looked like the original blade design.


----------



## vince04

Hello guys,

I've just tested some swhacker chinese broadheads in the field and compared them to the original ones.
The results are impressive as i thought the chinese version would brake at the first shot but they did perform quite well.
Shot 3 pigs with the same chinese swhacker before the blade broke, they only tend to bend sometimes when you hit the elbow/rib cage shield
but they have enough penetration to do the job. Most of the time i get pass throughs even if the chinese blades aren't as sharp as the originals.
Regarding the BroadHead tuning they fly as well as the original ones...
I bought them to have fun shooting through various materials and ended up hunting with them as they performed very similar to the original swhacker.

Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/231547220853?...:MEBIDX:IT

Oh and by the way, me and my cousin brought an original 100 gr Rage BH and a Chinese Rage BH to an archery showroom.
(When you buy them on ebay you can ask the seller to weight them and tell him the weight tolerance you want)
All we did to the Chinese Rage version is sharpen the blades.
When we arrived at the Rage booth we showed to the 2 representatives the BH and what was surprising is they couldn't even tell
the difference between them (weight, design, blades...) until we revealed the fake one... They did say that their BH parts are all made in China 
and that they are currently dealing with the Chinese knockoffs issue and couldn't tell us more...


----------



## fmfa0801

Yea they are gona deal with the Chinese knock offs because they are probably the same exact BH made in the same factory. Rage is loosing money


----------



## vince04

+1 fmfa0801, they are definitely loosing money on these chinese knockoffs
Still we don't know if the BH are coming from the same factory but sure thing, they have the machining and design
knowledge to match the Rage products.
I am a masters engineering student in aeronautics and the Chinese BH have a machined (and not cast) body that requires
at least a 3-axis machining station regarding its design details..
We did ask the reps which chinese facility are they using and what is their process but they couldn't (or don't want) tell us...


----------



## bg305

This is just what you have to deal with when you take your manufacturing to china. Rolex is dealing with this issue also as it went to china with its designs. YOU REAP WHAT YOU SOW.


----------



## vince04

I didn't realize it but there is a lot of people talking about these Chinese BroadHead knockoffs
and i don't read as many bad reviews as i would expect from a copy cat product, which leads me to think that
their quality/price ratio seems quite decent.

I will try to contact the Chinese manufacturer and ask him about his BH manufacturing process.
Will be interesting though to hear a Rage representative voice about this topic...


----------



## vince04

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMxnj4HXYmU


----------



## tackscall

Appreciate you taking the time to post that Vince04!


----------



## vince04

@tackscall:
I'm doing it to get the truth out of this high "quality/price" tag lots of BroadHead manufacturers pretend to own.
And i have also a tight budget for these little things and i know many of you guys do...


----------



## tackscall

Believe it or not right after I posted my fake Swhackers arrived in the mail. Right away I noticed that they have a post instead of a screw holding the blades in, it can't be removed. So they certainly aren't just Shwackers without the packaging. They rattle but so do all Swhackers. I'll weigh them and shoot them and see how they fly before deciding if I'll hunt with them


----------



## vince04

Yes there's a pin instead of the screw, i did manage to replace one broken blade in the swhacker knockoff and put the pin back
but you will need some tooling.
Can you post some pics please..


----------



## highstrung556

I've received all 9 of my 100gr Rage Hypos, along with the 3 practice heads.
3 came from a sealed pack w/practice head. All 3 weigh 100 grains. Practice head weighs 83gr. 
3 came from a member with good feedback advertised as the real thing. All 3 weigh 100gr. Practice head is 88gr.
3 came from a member with good feedback advertised as the real thing. All 3 weigh 100gr. Practice head is 86gr.

I have no reason to believe these are fake hypos as they all appear the same. Blades are all very sharp with the exception of one which the seller informed me of in the beginning. 

The sealed factory package Rage Hypos were bought on eBay for 28.50 shipped.

I spent the better part of the weekend shooting the practice heads at distances between 40-60 yards. 
I was getting hits an inch or two high at 60 yards.

First time trying the hypos. Been using the original Rage 2 blade with the o rings. 
I did resist the urge to shoot the dull hypo into my 18-1 target because I didn't want to start burning through shock collars and tearing up my target.


----------



## tackscall

I'm not a good judge of sharpness, what's a way to test?


----------



## vince04

I guess the best way to test them is shooting at something hard...


----------



## highstrung556

Try shooting it through a pork shoulder. Clean the blades first. Once you try that a few times, come back and post the results.

Then season the pork shoulder and throw it in the smoker.


----------



## vince04

+1 highstrung556


----------



## robbcayman

I refuse to quibble over a few dollars over quality heads. There are places to be cheap and there are places not to be cheap. It's not like anyone here is shooting hundreds of heads a year; most guys will likely go through maybe a couple of packs.


----------



## vince04

I had an ebay manufacturer/seller confirm to me that these chinese BH parts were CNC machined through
high grade aluminium alloy so it does prove that they have the machining stations, tooling and technical knowledge
to produce these Rage knockoffs but didn't reply to me when i mentionned the US company/brand Rage in one of my
questions...


----------



## Onpoint85

vince04 said:


> I had an ebay manufacturer/seller confirm to me that these chinese BH parts were CNC machined through
> high grade aluminium alloy so it does prove that they have the machining stations, tooling and technical knowledge
> to produce these Rage knockoffs but didn't reply to me when i mentionned the US company/brand Rage in one of my
> questions...


So in other words, these are the same exact heads?

I thought the rage hypo had a 2" cutting diameter, but all the eBay knockoffs say 2.3


----------



## vince04

I don't think these are the same heads but they use for sure the same manufacturing process
that is used on the original BHs.
The blades may be different depending on the seller/manufacturer and they use a pin instead of a screw to
link the blades to main body.
As i posted previously, even Rage representatives couldn't tell the difference if it wasn't for this pin vs screw detail...


----------



## OK Cowboy

vince04 said:


> I had an ebay manufacturer/seller confirm to me that these chinese BH parts were CNC machined through
> high grade aluminium alloy so it does prove that they have the machining stations, tooling and technical knowledge
> to produce these Rage knockoffs but didn't reply to me when i mentionned the US company/brand Rage in one of my
> questions...


They are probably the same factory, but a much different grade of materials. I would at the very least swap out the blades for name brand.


----------



## vince04

Yes that's what i've done with the knockoffs blades i broke after shooting 3 pigs with the same chinese BH.
Replaced them with new original blades and they work fine.
In fact you just have to sharpen the new knockoff blades and they are as deadly as the originals...


----------



## ManOfKnight

I have used knock-off Rage's before. In fact, I have purchased some on here. They were advertised as real and I did some quick side by sides of real and fake with Rages.

The knock offs don't have the blade thickness of the original, but the pig I shot with a Rage Xtreme knock off didn't know the difference.

I don't know about most people on here, but I try to purchase through deals. I buy almost all second hand...I am thrifty when it comes to this hobby. While I don't go out of my way to buy fake products, it does happen from time to time. I am 100% positive the hypodermics I have purchased are also fake as they have the same blades as a few of the fake Rages I have. Would I shoot them at a deer? Yes, without a doubt. I have pushed much crappier broadheads through a deer.


----------



## vince04

That's well said, more and more people buying these BHs posted the same review and couldn't tell
the difference in terms of BH flying performance and penetration power.
You are saving a hell lot of money at the end of the day...


----------



## Onpoint85

Well its safe to say I've found my new turkey broadheads


----------



## vince04

Didn't try the knockoffs on Turkey yet but it would be interesting to hear someone's review...


----------



## ManOfKnight

I got my hands on a Rage Hypodermic knock off yesterday.

The quality of these are quite amazing. I shot them three times at my Rinehart 18n1 target before the plastic clip was unusable to hold blades. After these shots the blades were still extremely sharp, sharp enough to unwittingly cut my finger slightly just running my finger softly over it.

While I am not saying go out and purchase these heads, I am saying that after shooting them into my Rinehart and putting them next to my actual Rages...I would easily use these on a deer.


----------



## Longbow42

jdrdeerslayer said:


> Last year I bought some China rages..... I shoot 6-8 deer a year and at 45 for 3 gets pricey. I will tell you this they looked,shot and killed just like the expensive CHINA rages in the fancy package.
> I would even go as far as betting they are all produced in the same factory.
> I just ordered 12 more in hypo for this year


I wouldn't be surprised either. Maybe the 125's don't rattle from them.


----------



## crabbyt

the so called real hypo's that are made in china have ink on the tip and a shorted thread the knockoff hypo's that are also made in china have no ink on the tip and have the longer thread i ordered them from #bay on 8/24 and i got them on 9/1 I've had items take longer to get delivered from local vendors. knockoffs 12 for $26 real 3 for $40


----------



## Bigeclipse

crabbyt said:


> the so called real hypo's that are made in china have ink on the tip and a shorted thread the knockoff hypo's that are also made in china have no ink on the tip and have the longer thread i ordered them from #bay on 8/24 and i got them on 9/1 I've had items take longer to get delivered from local vendors. knockoffs 12 for $26 real 3 for $40
> View attachment 2795698
> 
> View attachment 2795754
> 
> View attachment 2795762
> 
> View attachment 2795770


what is your opinion on them? I found, after sharpening mine, the Chinese ones work great in my tests. Penetrate as well as the real ones. Durability is on par with the real ones (shot through wood, jugs, and regular block targets. Blades would bend or break BUT not any different than the regular hypos. I feel very confident in them now...again after sharpening.


----------



## vince04

I have the same review as yours, the hypos knockoffs looks no different than the real ones, fly the same and only need
some sharpening before drilling shielded pigs ;-)

If you want a durable (thicker blades) and destructive BHs you can try the swhacker knockoffs, they are great as well - 12 chinese swhacker for 13$


----------



## clint6760

This of you who bought the Chinese pack of 12, does it come with a practice head. Thanks.


----------



## bg305

Picked these up today in my PO box. I bought them on eBay as real deals. I will compare with the Chinese hypos that I have in Colorado when I arrive next week.


----------



## vince04

The swacker knockoffs didn't came with a practice head but you can easily build one
by tying some serving strings around the groove where the retaining rubber normally sits, it works fine...


----------



## clint6760

Ok thanks. Anybody else know if the rage knockoffs come with a practice head?


----------



## f7 666

clint6760 said:


> Ok thanks. Anybody else know if the rage knockoffs come with a practice head?
> 
> 
> I received mine today they look good and they didn't come with practice heads.


----------



## crabbyt

mine didn't


----------



## txcookie

Couldnt take it. I ordered a pack.


----------



## bg305

Post #276 &#55357;&#56390; I received my "original" Chinese rage hypos and today I received my "knockoff" Chinese rage hypos. To my surprise they both have set screws not the pin some people have received. I couldn't find and differences in either.


----------



## bg305




----------



## vince04

Rage is surely loosing a lot of money on these knockoffs..
Other chinese knockoffs of Swhacker, NAP, Muzzy, G5 Montec are coming out and it will certainly be a big issue for these US companies
as they offer a decent quality and very low price...


----------



## SWIFFY

I was one of the first to ask why people would skimp on the "deal-finishing" end of the arrow..... but after reading how the quality seems to be as good as the real thing for a fraction of the price, I too could not resist! 

Shame on me, I have 12 on the way!


----------



## vince04

Hi to you all,
I just received an answer from the Chinese Rage Knockoffs manufacturer following my investigation about
these "made in china" Broadheads and his message was quite interesting.

So the fact is that most of the chinese BH manufacturer/seller are selling "assembled" broadheads (these small sellers are assembling
the BHs themselves) whose parts are coming from couple of china-based wholesale providers. 
That's why you could find on ebay (or possibly other sites) some BH knockoffs offers which are even cheaper than the "regular" knockoffs offers: 
these sellers usually have small online stores and want their knockoff stock to be gone as quick as possible.
So to further understand this chinese market i managed to get the contact informations of one of these few Knockoffs Wholesale Providers
(i am refering to Rage "copy cats" here but i have been told that there is a high probability that the same process is going on for other well-known US brands - as
i said in my previous message)
The manager of this online ebay selling store confirmed to me that the store "OWN THE RAGE TRADEMARK IN CHINA AND IS CURRENTLY PRODUCING THE OFFICIAL RAGE BROADHEADS"
which are then shipped to the US and packaged in a facility there.
This Wholesale manufacturer uses the same machining process on high grade steel to make his "Rage knockoffs" but wouldn't reply to me as what are the differences
between these and the original ones as he repeated to me that he owns the Rage trademark in China.
I have no further information regarding the fact that they use the same alloy grade materials that are used to produce the originals.

Sure thing is that the decent (and even good) reviews here and in other threads speak for themselves and point out the good quality/price ratio of
these products compared to the overpriced originals.
I did tested the Rage hypo knockoff and the Swacker ones and found no difference regarding BH flight, penetration and durability with the "Real" broadheads...


----------



## txcookie

So it's the exact same thing. Go figure. That was my opinion. Think I will load up in the next few weeks. Be nice to have enough rage heads for life.


----------



## rutnstrut

vince04 said:


> Hi to you all,
> I just received an answer from the Chinese Rage Knockoffs manufacturer following my investigation about
> these "made in china" Broadheads and his message was quite interesting.
> 
> So the fact is that most of the chinese BH manufacturer/seller are selling "assembled" broadheads (these small sellers are assembling
> the BHs themselves) whose parts are coming from couple of china-based wholesale providers.
> That's why you could find on ebay (or possibly other sites) some BH knockoffs offers which are even cheaper than the "regular" knockoffs offers:
> these sellers usually have small online stores and want their knockoff stock to be gone as quick as possible.
> So to further understand this chinese market i managed to get the contact informations of one of these few Knockoffs Wholesale Providers
> (i am refering to Rage "copy cats" here but i have been told that there is a high probability that the same process is going on for other well-known US brands - as
> i said in my previous message)
> The manager of this online ebay selling store confirmed to me that the store "OWN THE RAGE TRADEMARK IN CHINA AND IS CURRENTLY PRODUCING THE OFFICIAL RAGE BROADHEADS"
> which are then shipped to the US and packaged in a facility there.
> This Wholesale manufacturer uses the same machining process on high grade steel to make his "Rage knockoffs" but wouldn't reply to me as what are the differences
> between these and the original ones as he repeated to me that he owns the Rage trademark in China.
> I have no further information regarding the fact that they use the same alloy grade materials that are used to produce the originals.
> 
> Sure thing is that the decent (and even good) reviews here and in other threads speak for themselves and point out the good quality/price ratio of
> these products compared to the overpriced originals.
> I did tested the Rage hypo knockoff and the Swacker ones and found no difference regarding BH flight, penetration and durability with the "Real" broadheads...



It's interesting to me that the "real" Rage are made in China. I sent them an email asking specifically if their heads were made in the US. Not just assembled here, but produced fully in the US. I received a reply that they are 100% USA made and any that are not are imposters. Someone is lying, and if it's Rage it really bothers me. That said, if I could prove that the knockoffs are decent quality I would have no problem going that route. I have no obligation to buy only american made products. If something is well made and saves me money, that's an obvious choice to me.


----------



## RedbeardHD90

vince04 said:


> Rage is surely loosing a lot of money on these knockoffs..
> Other chinese knockoffs of Swhacker, NAP, Muzzy, G5 Montec are coming out and it will certainly be a big issue for these US companies
> as they offer a decent quality and very low price...


Anybody knowingly buying Chinese knockoffs from US companies should just be plain embarrassed. Whatever happened to American pride. Or don't complain when your job leaves the country.


----------



## RedbeardHD90

rutnstrut said:


> It's interesting to me that the "real" Rage are made in China. I sent them an email asking specifically if their heads were made in the US. Not just assembled here, but produced fully in the US. I received a reply that they are 100% USA made and any that are not are imposters. Someone is lying, and if it's Rage it really bothers me. That said, if I could prove that the knockoffs are decent quality I would have no problem going that route. I have no obligation to buy only american made products. If something is well made and saves me money, that's an obvious choice to me.


Well there's an AT'er around just about every tree. Find out where they are made and ask someone whose is local to that area and confirm or deny your suspension


----------



## txcookie

RedbeardHD90 said:


> Anybody knowingly buying Chinese knockoffs from US companies should just be plain embarrassed. Whatever happened to American pride. Or don't complain when your job leaves the country.


Hey genius. The things are made in China and assembled here. What's the diffrence? About 169 dollars per 12. I don't give two terms about a company who charges way to much for 3 heads. I will gladly cut the middle man out if possible. Don't give me that support America crap either. Rage set up the factory and employed the people ripping them off. You want to back America, buy magnus or slick tricks


----------



## Ats002

Wow


----------



## pablito2510

RedbeardHD90 said:


> Anybody knowingly buying Chinese knockoffs from US companies should just be plain embarrassed. Whatever happened to American pride. Or don't complain when your job leaves the country.


So you are telling me 100% of everything you have bought is made in the U.S.? Even your produce? TV? Vehicle? Shoes? Watch? Etc....


----------



## rutnstrut

RedbeardHD90 said:


> Anybody knowingly buying Chinese knockoffs from US companies should just be plain embarrassed. Whatever happened to American pride. Or don't complain when your job leaves the country.


These companies that are fleecing hardworking sportsmen/women are the ones that should be embarrassed. Why should we pay so much more for an equal product just so Faradyne Outdoors can pay their execs more and pay more tv hunters? They don't pay my bills or make my money, so I will save money where I can. I'm not 100% convinced the knockoffs are the same quality. But if they are, hell yes I will go with them.


----------



## vince04

Just read the reviews of those who bought and tested those broadheads.
Many will tell you that they doesn't see the difference between chinese "fake" and originals and nor does the animals getting hit...

It will be great to hear a Rage representative about this thread as they are certainly aware of what's going on and people going
for chinese knockoffs.
One thing is sure, everyone acknowledge the fact that (at the least) Rage BH parts are produced in China...


----------



## txcookie

I will be honest when mine get here. If they are the same quality I will certainly post it. I'm going to get a pile of them if they are good to go.


----------



## txcookie

Rage won't speak up as they claim American made. They are getting caught with their panties down on this one.


----------



## rutnstrut

I will say this in defense of Rage. IF it turns out these imposters are in fact inferior, there will be even more people trashing Rage for their lost animals. It would really be in Faradyne's best interest to get out ahead of this. The fact that they aren't publically addressing the so called imposters imo says that they are probably the same.


----------



## crabbyt

as per my conversation with rage customer service the hypo broadheads are made in china (in their words they are outsourced to china ) either way they are not made in the usa. it's plane and simple I don't feel the need to support american company's that don't support the american labor force.


----------



## vince04

[If you read one of my previous posts], i event met some of Rage representatives on an archery showroom
and they admitted that their Broadhead parts are made in China.
Besides this fact, if Rage claims that all BH parts are produced in America, then where is the famous "Made in USA" tag on its products???


----------



## crankn101

crabbyt said:


> as per my conversation with rage customer service the hypo broadheads are made in china (in their words they are outsourced to china ) either way they are not made in the usa. it's plane and simple I don't feel the need to support american company's that don't support the american labor force.



Exactly, this is the global market combined with a free market they wanted. 

They send our jobs over seas, ill send my money over there too. That giant sucking sound...


----------



## bg305

They aren't making millions because they are stupid. It would be illegal and the end of rage broadheads if the where to put "Made in America" on the package. Unless of course they really where made here. But you will not find it.


----------



## bg305

crankn101 said:


> Exactly, this is the global market combined with a free market they wanted.
> 
> They send our jobs over seas, ill send my money over there too. That giant sucking sound...


No better way to put it ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vince04

I am trying to get more information from the Chinese Knockoffs Wholesale stores and the few i get in touch
with keep telling me the same story, that they "OWN the rage trademark in China"
It appears to me that Rage is working with couple of chinese facilities but as many of you guys said, we really need
to hear a Rage Representative voice about these facts to understand their position and they better do it fast before
they lose this battle against China...


----------



## Meat Missle

vince04 said:


> I am trying to get more information from the Chinese Knockoffs Wholesale stores and the few i get in touch
> with keep telling me the same story, that they "OWN the rage trademark in China"
> It appears to me that Rage is working with couple of chinese facilities but as many of you guys said, we really need
> to hear a Rage Representative voice about these facts to understand their position and they better do it fast before
> they lose this battle against China...


I wish I thought we could get a straight answer from a rage rep. Too much to lose and nothing to gain if they say yes our products are made in those same facilities.. If a rep were here we already know what their answer will be and we will be left wondering what's true just like we are now...

I really don't have a dog in the fight as I am a fixed blade fan... But at that price I might be playing around with some..


----------



## vince04

@Meat Missle:
The fact that Rage representatives don't answer about this topic seems to confirm all that is being said about
their China made BHs and of course they have too much to lose if they officially admit that.
But the worst is that a lot (if not millions) of bowhunters have bought these overpriced made in China Rage products
probably thinking that they supported a "Made in America" brand while all the manufacturing process was being sent overseas.
That said, we the customers, have the right to question the financial margins being made on the "original" products since we discovered
that the Chinese knockoffs quality, performance and durability are TOO CLOSE to the "real" Rage BHs to be considered underquality Rage copy cats,
and they retail for a fraction of the official Rage prices.
I do think that lots of bowhunters, following this thread (and others tackling the knockoffs reviews/critics), are expecting answers from Rage officials
and it seems that we will all be fixed by the next ATA Show...


----------



## lx708

If any of you would like to read what Mark Land from muzzy has to say about this go to : gon forum... In the bow hunting forum look at the post : very 100 broadheads... BTW I am lx708 on that site also


----------



## lx708

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=850111


----------



## bg305

lx708 said:


> If any of you would like to read what Mark Land from muzzy has to say about this go to : gon forum... In the bow hunting forum look at the post : very 100 broadheads... BTW I am lx708 on that site also


He basically won't admit that rage BH's are made in China. When he was called out he excused himself from the thread and as not posted again. This makes me wonder about all of the companies in his sig line he represents. 1 word comes to mind, shady.


----------



## txcookie

Looks like a lot of people refuse to admitt that their 44 dollar heads are made by the same people selling the same head for next to nothing. I get it and would feel the same way. I have four Packs of rage I got here in the USA. I ordered the knockoffs and if they are as good as everysingle reveiw I have managed to find says they are, well I am going to feel like a sucker. 

Rage rasied the price on broadheads market wide. Their products are great but simply a more expensive version of an old head. They are not American made and thats coming from someone at rage. If China was replicating a broadhead made in the US I would agree with all the people bashing these knockoffs. 

Sadly this is just not the case so why would anyone spend 44 bucks on a pack of Hypos when you can get the exact same Hypo from 700% less. 

They say that the specs are not the same. I question that very much as it would be harder to deviate from what is already in play with the manufacturing process. I am betting Xio Chen has his own little spot where he assembles heads at the plant and sells them for the plant.


----------



## C Svach

Very interesting that Mark Land keeps skirting the question and will not admitt any parts being made in China just keeps saying they are outsourced or they are made by contracted companies. Yet will not say a difinative Yes or No. 
Probably made by one of their contractors. I'm sure they know exactly who is selling them at reduced rate. 

Same thing happened with lone wolf stands a few years ago. They outsourced to China. Ended up not using that company anymore. So the company started selling them at fraction of price. I think they were called Extreme or XOP stands or something like that.


----------



## Red Eye 81

bg305 said:


> Post #276 �� I received my "original" Chinese rage hypos and today I received my "knockoff" Chinese rage hypos. To my surprise they both have set screws not the pin some people have received. I couldn't find and differences in either.
> 
> View attachment 2819514




BG, thanks for posting up the comparison. Although I am not sure I agree with you about not finding any differences. Looking at your pictures I can see at least 3 differences. The screw hole seems to be a different size, the section just above the threads is different, and the section that seats to your arrow insert looks slightly different.

Here is a question for you guys. If these ferrules were made in the same factory, why would they slightly change the design? Wouldn't it be exactly the same? 

Either way, you guys might be on to something, maybe the knockoffs are of good quality and are fine to use on live animals. :dontknow: But I don't use that many heads in a year of hunting. Even on a good year between PA and OH, I could shoot 4 deer, and usually _at least_ 1 head I can reuse, so that is 1 pack per year for me. I can go on ebay and get a sealed "real"(I know, who knows what is real now) pack for 25-30 dollars if you abide your time, especially in the off season. I guess I will pay the extra to not support the thieves.


----------



## bg305

The one on the box is a 125gr and the other is a 100gr, not sure if it makes a difference in the design. I figured that's why the set screw was a bit larger.


----------



## vince04

We should probably expect a significant drop in Rage BHs prices in a near future due to our reviews on
these chinese knockoffs and this action would be logical from Rage if they don't want their Broadhead Market shares to plummet.


----------



## Red Eye 81

bg305 said:


> The one on the box is a 125gr and the other is a 100gr, not sure if it makes a difference in the design. I figured that's why the set screw was a bit larger.



Here is a picture I just took of my "real deal" 125 grain hypos. Notice the ferrule does not neck down in the section that goes under the arrow insert which is how rage is getting the extra 25 grains over the 100 grain design. Another reason to shoot 125's haha.

Also in this picture you can see the stamp marks on the back of the blades, which is what Rage went to last year to remedy breaking blades.

Looks like the knockoff version of the 125 is a lot different than the 125 "real" version.


----------



## Red Eye 81

vince04 said:


> We should probably expect a significant drop in Rage BHs prices in a near future due to our reviews on
> these chinese knockoffs and this action would be logical from Rage if they don't want their Broadhead Market shares to plummet.


They are definitely losing sales from these copies, no doubt about that. I think some companies are learning that outsourcing the product to China doesn't always work out the way they wanted, like Buck knives and Benchmade knives for example, they are pulling most of their production back the US now.


----------



## bigbucks170

being too greedy will come back to bite you...like throwing an axe through your profits..


----------



## tackscall

bigbucks170 said:


> being too greedy will come back to bite you...like throwing an axe through your profits..


That's nicely done. Slow clap


----------



## bullet225ho

I think what a lot of folks don't realize is that the Chinese rarely go "out of there way" to reproduce an item that has such a small value. Yes they will buy and break down a Gucci hand bag, they will dissect an iPhone and other items. I have been involved with importing for a few years and I can tell you that if you see a copy of something small like a broad head, fishing reel, carbon arrow, pistol holster.....on and on and on. Some or all of that product is made in China. The tooling was created to make it for a company in the U.S. (or other country) and they use the machinery to keep on producing and sell it on the side. 

Some times the product you get (as has been reviewed by many on here) is of a quality that it meets their expectations. Sometimes the quality isn't so good. The right Chinese manufacturer can and will make almost identical items (if not identical) to the original specs if they choose to. Predator engines that are sold through Harbor Freight is one example. Thousands of these sold and heck there is even a club that races carts exclusively using that engine.....which is a Honda clone.

At the end of the day....I guess what I'm saying is if you see a broadhead design sold from china.....some or all of it was probably at one time made there. They aren't going to create tooling and machinery to duplicate a small item....but if they already have it.....it's on.


----------



## JRHOADES20

Got mine in today, slightly duller, and the thread is slightly longer, all weighed same as my real hypos and they were just as quality except maybe the plastic cups. I certainly wouldn't have an issue using them. I disassembled all 12 and sharpened the blades and they are good to go.


----------



## OxMan80

Unfortunately people can justify anything. IE Well if Rage is making them in China charging $15 a head why shouldn't I just buy them from China at $3 a head. Better idea why not just forget that Rage even exists and go find an American company to support. It's not like Rage has the expandable market cornered. Otherwise the only thing your doing is encouraging more outsourcing, and a price war. All the US factories will close, and heads will be $15 a pack at Wal-Mart like Carbon Express.

Or swap to a US made company and show Rage that made in America matters. I'm sure NAP, or Wasp both are made in the USA and have 2" mechanical heads would love to have your business.


----------



## Bowhunter536

I sure am glad I started this thread ALOT OF GOOD INFO and my exact thoughts from the get GO!!! Same exact thing and way cheaper


----------



## mag25x

Gotta wonder who are the real thieves in these scenarios. Us for "outsourcing" for cheap labor or them for taking advantage of what we put in their hands.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Bowhunter536 said:


> I sure am glad I started this thread ALOT OF GOOD INFO and my exact thoughts from the get GO!!! Might be the same thing and way cheaper


Here I fixed it for you.


----------



## Bowhunter536

Red Eye 81 said:


> Here I fixed it for you.


You fixed it for me?


----------



## bg305

bullet225ho said:


> I think what a lot of folks don't realize is that the Chinese rarely go "out of there way" to reproduce an item that has such a small value. Yes they will buy and break down a Gucci hand bag, they will dissect an iPhone and other items. I have been involved with importing for a few years and I can tell you that if you see a copy of something small like a broad head, fishing reel, carbon arrow, pistol holster.....on and on and on. Some or all of that product is made in China. The tooling was created to make it for a company in the U.S. (or other country) and they use the machinery to keep on producing and sell it on the side.
> 
> Some times the product you get (as has been reviewed by many on here) is of a quality that it meets their expectations. Sometimes the quality isn't so good. The right Chinese manufacturer can and will make almost identical items (if not identical) to the original specs if they choose to. Predator engines that are sold through Harbor Freight is one example. Thousands of these sold and heck there is even a club that races carts exclusively using that engine.....which is a Honda clone.
> 
> At the end of the day....I guess what I'm saying is if you see a broadhead design sold from china.....some or all of it was probably at one time made there. They aren't going to create tooling and machinery to duplicate a small item....but if they already have it.....it's on.


I still buy Grim Reapers which ARE made in the U.S.(all parts). So you won't find them on eBay in a knock off version. It's no ones fault but the company that outsourced to china.


----------



## bg305

Red Eye 81 said:


> Here is a picture I just took of my "real deal" 125 grain hypos. Notice the ferrule does not neck down in the section that goes under the arrow insert which is how rage is getting the extra 25 grains over the 100 grain design. Another reason to shoot 125's haha.
> 
> Also in this picture you can see the stamp marks on the back of the blades, which is what Rage went to last year to remedy breaking blades.
> 
> Looks like the knockoff version of the 125 is a lot different than the 125 "real" version.



I see that. When I get to Colorado I will lay them all out and weight them also to check the weights on them.


----------



## bullet225ho

bg305 said:


> I still buy Grim Reapers which ARE made in the U.S.(all parts). So you won't find them on eBay in a knock off version. It's no ones fault but the company that outsourced to china.


I Hear ya. Tooling made its way over there some how it seams. 

http://www.weiku.com/products/13807903/Grim_Reaper_100gr_1_3_4_quot_Razorcut_Broadheads.html


----------



## bullet225ho

guess the NAP folks can get in on it too.

http://1153734.en.makepolo.com/products/2012-New-2-blade-100gr-broadhead-p63646395.html


----------



## jewalker7842

I just bought a pick of these things. I have to find out for myself lol. It looks like these things are the real deal honestly....


----------



## Hodge16

The slogan "American Made" is a loose term. Should be "American Assembled". Hardly anything is "American Made" anymore.


----------



## jewalker7842

Hodge16 said:


> The slogan "American Made" is a loose term. Should be "American Assembled". Hardly anything is "American Made" anymore.



I try and buy American made things when they are available. I typically shoot Grizztrick 2s. Since Rage is made in China I'll buy from eBay for a better deal.  I'm not exactly sure I'll trust them to the buck of a lifetime, but they will work for squirrels and coyotes lol.


----------



## txcookie

jewalker7842 said:


> I try and buy American made things when they are available. I typically shoot Grizztrick 2s. Since Rage is made in China I'll buy from eBay for a better deal.  I'm not exactly sure I'll trust them to the buck of a lifetime, but they will work for squirrels and coyotes lol.


Yup My thoughts exactly. I have a Pile of Magnus, and NAP. I am stoked that some joker is selling the same head from the same line on ebay for nothing. Rage charges way too much and caused just about everyone to jack their prices up.


----------



## mn5503

How did Rage cause just about everyone to jack their prices up? Other companies can't sell their broadheads cheaper if they want to?


----------



## jewalker7842

mn5503 said:


> How did Rage cause just about everyone to jack their prices up? Other companies can't sell their broadheads cheaper if they want to?


I noticed as soon as they jacked their prices up the rest of the market did the same. Probably just a coincidence, but rather interesting nonetheless.


----------



## txcookie

mn5503 said:


> How did Rage cause just about everyone to jack their prices up? Other companies can't sell their broadheads cheaper if they want to?


They were the first to start over charging.Everyone else follwed.


----------



## Roamingeast

bullet225ho said:


> guess the NAP folks can get in on it too.
> 
> http://1153734.en.makepolo.com/products/2012-New-2-blade-100gr-broadhead-p63646395.html


Lol...Killbone


----------



## Meat Missle

vince04 said:


> @Meat Missle:
> The fact that Rage representatives don't answer about this topic seems to confirm all that is being said about
> their China made BHs and of course they have too much to lose if they officially admit that.
> But the worst is that a lot (if not millions) of bowhunters have bought these overpriced made in China Rage products
> probably thinking that they supported a "Made in America" brand while all the manufacturing process was being sent overseas.
> That said, we the customers, have the right to question the financial margins being made on the "original" products since we discovered
> that the Chinese knockoffs quality, performance and durability are TOO CLOSE to the "real" Rage BHs to be considered underquality Rage copy cats,
> and they retail for a fraction of the official Rage prices.
> I do think that lots of bowhunters, following this thread (and others tackling the knockoffs reviews/critics), are expecting answers from Rage officials
> and it seems that we will all be fixed by the next ATA Show...



I think we are agreeing on this subject. Not sure what exact point you were making but I agree with most of your assessment.... I haven't done my own research, but based on what others here have said it seems that rage is intentionally trying to mislead customers, making them think their product is American made when in reality it doesn't look like they are.. They company is selling over priced products and preying on the average consumer who walks into the retail stores such as dicks and Cabelas and buys rage heads based solely on the popularity of the name. It's no telling what their markup is. Even if the "eBay" heads are completely fake, as in not made in the same factory, they are similar enough in design and materials that the cost for production should be pretty close to the same.. 
Theres no excuse for rage to sell their broadheads at the price they do and not expect the more knowledgeable customers to be upset with this news.. We can see what they cost! These Chinese companies are selling them for a fraction of the cost and shipping them overseas... And guess what , they wouldn't be doing it if they were making a small profit from them.

Best thing I can see from this is less of our hunting equipment being sent to china in the future. Other companies will learn from these mistakes ..

However if we the consumer continue to buy the "real" overpriced goods, the companies will continue to raise prices, increasing their profit margin on these made in china goods..


Lastly---- I unfortunately believe that they will sell enough heads at $40 for 3 that they won't have to lower prices or even address this issue. 98% of the hunting population will never see this thread...and most wont buy fakes from eBay since they don't have the same package.


----------



## escout402

Hodge16 said:


> The slogan "American Made" is a loose term. Should be "American Assembled". Hardly anything is "American Made" anymore.





jewalker7842 said:


> I try and buy American made things when they are available. I typically shoot Grizztrick 2s. Since Rage is made in China I'll buy from eBay for a better deal.  I'm not exactly sure I'll trust them to the buck of a lifetime, but they will work for squirrels and coyotes lol.


Slick Tricks are an example of this, made out of German steel blades...


----------



## RedbeardHD90

Slick tricks [emoji106]


----------



## tackscall

bullet225ho said:


> I think what a lot of folks don't realize is that the Chinese rarely go "out of there way" to reproduce an item that has such a small value. Yes they will buy and break down a Gucci hand bag, they will dissect an iPhone and other items. I have been involved with importing for a few years and I can tell you that if you see a copy of something small like a broad head, fishing reel, carbon arrow, pistol holster.....on and on and on. Some or all of that product is made in China. The tooling was created to make it for a company in the U.S. (or other country) and they use the machinery to keep on producing and sell it on the side.
> 
> Some times the product you get (as has been reviewed by many on here) is of a quality that it meets their expectations. Sometimes the quality isn't so good. The right Chinese manufacturer can and will make almost identical items (if not identical) to the original specs if they choose to. Predator engines that are sold through Harbor Freight is one example. Thousands of these sold and heck there is even a club that races carts exclusively using that engine.....which is a Honda clone.
> 
> At the end of the day....I guess what I'm saying is if you see a broadhead design sold from china.....some or all of it was probably at one time made there. They aren't going to create tooling and machinery to duplicate a small item....but if they already have it.....it's on.


Solid info. I always figured the broad head market was way too small for a company to build machinery to knock them off


----------



## WEEGEE

i used to think wasp or thunderheads were a good bargain for 6 heads now they charge more for 3 than they use to for 6


----------



## Meat Missle

I agree.. Now they don't even sell a 6 pack. Double the price and put 1 less head in it


----------



## Rg176bnc

The fact is the consumers have been hijacked into paying too much for heads because there are just enough morons out there to think $40 for three heads that have their own commercials is a good deal.

Another product this has happened with is these $100 safety vests. Some too damn heavy to even want to wear in the early season. 

The TMA is just looking out for people though lol.


----------



## vince04

I don't know what do you think of this guys, but wouldn't it be a good idea to have an official Hunters/Bowhunters consumer association to question
the financial margins being made by these companies from their overpriced products, whose prices don't meet their "real" value.
It would be great to have an official (fair) review of all these expensive products we, bowhunters, all purchase several times a year so that we
can assess what is their real value and compare to what we are spending for them; i'm pretty sure that we will all be amazed by the gap
between companies benefits and actual process costs (that would be even worst for companies sending their manufacturing overseas)


----------



## MWoody

vince04 said:


> [If you read one of my previous posts], i event met some of Rage representatives on an archery showroom
> and they admitted that their Broadhead parts are made in China.
> Besides this fact, if Rage claims that all BH parts are produced in America, then where is the famous "Made in USA" tag on its products???


Amen this post should put this post to rest. I'm going on EBay and buy me some rages now.

Anybody interested in my old Rage standard 100 gr 2 blades I have 4 great heads plus 3 that need blades replaced. PM me.


----------



## bg305

Rg176bnc said:


> The fact is the consumers have been hijacked into paying too much for heads because there are just enough morons out there to think $40 for three heads that have their own commercials is a good deal.
> 
> Another product this has happened with is these $100 safety vests. Some too damn heavy to even want to wear in the early season.
> 
> The TMA is just looking out for people though lol.


Yeah the same guys come on here and say why skimp on the business side of the arrow. Just by the most expensive BH out there, doesn't your bow cost 1k. I wonder how many of these guys to the same on there hunting rig? I mean the earthroamer is the ultimate hunting rig out there and starting at mear 250k for the base model it should be in every hunters front yard that has original rages.


----------



## escout402

vince04 said:


> I don't know what do you think of this guys, but wouldn't it be a good idea to have an official Hunters/Bowhunters consumer association to question
> the financial margins being made by these companies from their overpriced products, whose prices don't meet their "real" value.
> It would be great to have an official (fair) review of all these expensive products we, bowhunters, all purchase several times a year so that we
> can assess what is their real value and compare to what we are spending for them; i'm pretty sure that we will all be amazed by the gap
> between companies benefits and actual process costs (that would be even worst for companies sending their manufacturing overseas)


This is ridiculous. The fundamental principle of our economy is capitalism, supply and demand. They CAN charge $15/head because people WILL buy them. Broadheads are a luxury item, not a necessity. If you don't like paying that much, find a cheaper option. You can buy the American made, high quality, Black Hornets for $36/3 at Bass Pro, and they give you a lifetime warranty. I just bought 2 packs of Ulmer Edge for $20/ pack. Dicks Sporting goods was selling NAP Slingblades for $20/pack all summer. You don't have to buy Rage, and you don't have to pay $45/pack of broadheads. Until hunters all start buying the cheaper options, the Rage prices will stay high.


----------



## Warren

Guys I have a question? did rage change the design of the ferule in the last year or so since they came out? I have two packs of rage that I know where real one off amazon and one from a local archery shop. The older one from the archery shop has two of the little lobes above the thread and not one. It also seems to be a smidge longer and weighs exactly 100 gr whereas the new one that looks like the pics on the website weighed 98.5. Whats the deal there?


----------



## hawkdriver55

I have 12 Swhacker nock offs heading my way. Look forward to seeing if the are crap or not.


----------



## jewalker7842

hawkdriver55 said:


> I have 12 Swhacker nock offs heading my way. Look forward to seeing if the are crap or not.


I think any of these knock off broadheads will take anything down with proper shop placement. Just the same as any other broadhead.


----------



## D-TRAIN

Warren said:


> Guys I have a question? did rage change the design of the ferule in the last year or so since they came out? I have two packs of rage that I know where real one off amazon and one from a local archery shop. The older one from the archery shop has two of the little lobes above the thread and not one. It also seems to be a smidge longer and weighs exactly 100 gr whereas the new one that looks like the pics on the website weighed 98.5. Whats the deal there?


I just got a pack that have the 2 lobes. Emailed Rage and they said they were normal. The ones I bought when the heads first came out only had the 1 lobe. Not sure which ferrule is current, but they have made changes. 

Also curious if anyone else has the practice head seen in my pic, Rage claims they are the new one.


----------



## tackscall

hawkdriver55 said:


> I have 12 Swhacker nock offs heading my way. Look forward to seeing if the are crap or not.


Have you got some real ones to compare to? I'm interested to hear what you find out


----------



## JRHOADES20

I was so impressed with my original 12 I ordered 24 more. Should be good for a few years. Even if I only shoot them once and a ferrule bends or blades break, at 2$ a head it's worth it.


----------



## buckhunter2705

Bowhuntertim said:


> I'd be curious to have someone with metallurgy experience look these over and see how they compare to the originals. If they truly are the same, this is a screaming deal.


Just need someone with a Rockwell tester to test and see the difference in hardness of the material. Most college and some high schools with a metallurgy class or metal trades class would probably have one. I know we had one at my old high schools metal trades class for when we studied the affects of hardening steel and were shown how to properly harden steel.


----------



## vince04

@buckhunter2705:
I will try to test precisely the hardness of both the chinese knockoffs and the original broadheads as we
have both the Rockwell and Vickers testing bench in my engineering school.
I will also ask if i can test the BHs in our Compression, Fatigue and Impact testing machines, which are usually used
for aerospace grade materials.


----------



## crankn101

vince04 said:


> @buckhunter2705:
> I will try to test precisely the hardness of both the chinese knockoffs and the original broadheads as we
> have both the Rockwell and Vickers testing bench in my engineering school.
> I will also ask if i can test the BHs in our Compression, Fatigue and Impact testing machines, which are usually used
> for aerospace grade materials.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Red Eye 81

vince04 said:


> @buckhunter2705:
> I will try to test precisely the hardness of both the chinese knockoffs and the original broadheads as we
> have both the Rockwell and Vickers testing bench in my engineering school.
> I will also ask if i can test the BHs in our Compression, Fatigue and Impact testing machines, which are usually used
> for aerospace grade materials.


Now ^^^^THAT^^^^ is real testing.....not "well, it sorta kinda looks the same and the blades are sharp".....


----------



## D-TRAIN

vince04 said:


> @buckhunter2705:
> I will try to test precisely the hardness of both the chinese knockoffs and the original broadheads as we
> have both the Rockwell and Vickers testing bench in my engineering school.
> I will also ask if i can test the BHs in our Compression, Fatigue and Impact testing machines, which are usually used
> for aerospace grade materials.


If you can pull it off it might be the post of the year!


----------



## txcookie

Yep and might really affect rage. I have read on here that these people will no affect rage enough to lower prices. I looked at the sellers on ebay. Combined they have sold thousands of heads. Rage has to feel that.


----------



## Red Eye 81

txcookie said:


> Yep and might really affect rage. I have read on here that these people will no affect rage enough to lower prices. I looked at the sellers on ebay. Combined they have sold thousands of heads. Rage has to feel that.


I get the feeling you really hate rage.....:wink:


----------



## txcookie

Red Eye 81 said:


> I get the feeling you really hate rage.....:wink:


Like a sexy cheating girl friend. Love to use them, hate paying for them.


----------



## flathead

I just recieved the order of 12 knock off rage 2 blade broadheads. They look identicle to the originals. Just like the originals you have to take the brand new broadhead apart to make them sharp. The days of paying 14 dollars per broadhead are over for me because I just ordered 3 dozen more.


----------



## vince04

Thanks for your support guys, i will try to do my best to get some serious results that Rage could not contest.
It may take me several weeks to obtain the "get go" from both the laboratory and professors for the different testing protocoles.
By the way please let me know which other Broadhead brands or type you guys want me to test, thanks to you all.

And most important, i want to ask you guys about the industrial laws about patent, independant/private lab product testing etc as i don't want the companies
whose Broadheads are being tested and reviewed with scientific protocoles on state of the art testing machinery to issue me with a sort of prosecution
by the fact that i questioned their product quality in my report and found that they are no different than what they claim as their chinese copycats 
(if the results say so)
Thanks in advance for the advise.


----------



## wbweld0

Is everyone ordering from the original ebay auction listed? Especially those that are getting the ones that weigh 100 grains (not 114) and the ones that have the screw and not the pin.


----------



## Adam63412

Anyone got the G5 Montecs yet?


----------



## vince04

Here are the Swhacker knockoffs (100gr, 1.75" cut) : Great flight performance for BH tuning and as deadly as the originals for
a fraction of the price. Already a dozen of 70+ kg wild boars have been drilled by these with very short blood trails.
I used the same BH to shoot 3 pigs before one of the blades bent.


----------



## tackscall

My "Shwackers" are black


----------



## txcookie

Must be what the Xtra cost is for.


----------



## highwaynorth

phantom1 said:


> Yes, the Sniper! It was the predecessor to the Rage and was American made I think. Back when Bruce Barrie was running the company and it was all US stuff. I killed my best buck with one and it performed great. They also had a two blade design with a different name. Who knew the Rage mania that was to follow and that so many broadheads would be manufactured outside the US. I think the Rage may have been brought back to be made in the USA, according to a package I saw yesterday. I hope that is true. Unfortunately the Chinese were educated on the manufacturing, but it would still be a step to bring back jobs. Lone Wolf treestands went through that too.
> 
> Maybe our voices as hunters are being heard.


It was called the gator..


----------



## tackscall

txcookie said:


> Must be what the Xtra cost is for.


I mean my knockoffs, hence the ""


----------



## txcookie

tackscall said:


> I mean my knockoffs, hence the ""


Lol ,,, saw I shot,,, I took it.


----------



## tackscall

Blew through my shoulderblades!


----------



## BAMAmathews

I am wondering which heads you guys are buying for your non Deep Six arrows. In the ad posted, it says, deep six model. Wondering if anyone has the link to the 12pack of hypos that aren't for deep six arrows.


----------



## Gobblergetter23

I just Received the DRT copies and they are razor sharp and seem to be built very well.


----------



## mn5503

Oh the irony......Guys complain about companies outsourcing to China at the same time they jump on the knock off wagon.


----------



## highwaynorth

Well those companies don't give a rats behind about their employees when they move to China in the first place.
I guess I won't lose too much sleep worrying about their profits.


----------



## mn5503

Wouldn't buying a product made in the US vs. buying a Chinese knock off be a better payback?

Or is it most people really don't give a rats behind where it's made as long as it's cheap...


----------



## mn5503

So it's ok to knowingly buy knock off products directly from China but absolutely not ok to outsource to China. Seems more hypocritical than ironic.

Ebay makes a profit on these knock offs. That doesn't seem to bother anyone here?


----------



## highwaynorth

mn5503 said:


> So it's ok to knowingly buy knock off products directly from China but absolutely not ok to outsource to China. Seems more hypocritical than ironic.
> 
> Ebay makes a profit on these knock offs. That doesn't seem to bother anyone here?


It's simple. If they didn't outsource to China, China wouldn't be making knock offs. Grimm Reapers are American made.
How many Knock off Reapers do you see for sale? ZERO. Rage sure isn't passing the savings from lower cost manufacturing
on to the consumer. Grim Reapers sell for the same or lower price than the Rages so don't tell me they can't be profitably
made in America.


----------



## bigbucks170

could be ..but if you like the broad head and the only place its made is China....would you feel ok paying 7x more for something made in the same place?


----------



## bigbucks170

and for the record I have only the real Rage Hypos...in fact the first ones I bought blades were breaking every shot after paying $44 plus tax so I bought the newer replacement blades for all the rest of the 9 I had...now I am feeling like a sucker


----------



## rmomn

Rage shot themselves in the foot. Price their product as high as they can get away with, then have the manufacturing done in China to make even more money. Now the Chinese are selling direct to the retail customer. The next time I need more Hypodermic style broadheads I will be buying from the source.


----------



## mn5503

highwaynorth said:


> It's simple. If they didn't outsource to China, China wouldn't be making knock offs. Grimm Reapers are American made.
> How many Knock off Reapers do you see for sale? ZERO. Rage sure isn't passing the savings from lower cost manufacturing
> on to the consumer. Grim Reapers sell for the same or lower price than the Rages so don't tell me they can't be profitably
> made in America.


And if the companies that outsourced moved their operation 100% back to the USA and charged the same price they do now, people would still buy the knock offs and complain about other companies that still outsourced. You don't think China makes knock off products that aren't outsourced there?

It's obvious people will buy the cheaper product. Very few actually look for the made in the USA label. And it's hard to find them these days. But I find it ridiculous that people defend their knock off purchases when there clearly are made in the USA alternatives. Hypocrites.....


----------



## mn5503

rmomn said:


> Rage shot themselves in the foot. Price their product as high as they can get away with, then have the manufacturing done in China to make even more money. Now the Chinese are selling direct to the retail customer. The next time I need more Hypodermic style broadheads I will be buying from the source.


So you're all for supporting China's economy but manufacturers better not think about it!!!

You guys are hilarious. 

Buy an American made broadhead if you find their outsourcing so wrong. Buying directly from China (THROUGH EBAY) is the very definition of hypocrite.


----------



## rmomn

mn5503 said:


> So you're all for supporting China's economy but manufacturers better not think about it!!!
> 
> You guys are hilarious.
> 
> Buy an American made broadhead if you find their outsourcing so wrong. Buying directly from China (THROUGH EBAY) is the very definition of hypocrite.


Blah! Blah! Blah!


----------



## Red Eye 81

highwaynorth said:


> It's simple. If they didn't outsource to China, China wouldn't be making knock offs. Grimm Reapers are American made.
> How many Knock off Reapers do you see for sale? ZERO. Rage sure isn't passing the savings from lower cost manufacturing
> on to the consumer. Grim Reapers sell for the same or lower price than the Rages so don't tell me they can't be profitably
> made in America.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!Check post #328............To all you guys saying its because rage outsourced to China, you are kidding yourselves! I said it before and I will say it again, the Chinese will ripoff anyone if they can make a profit. Rage, NAP, Grim Reaper, DRT, were all chosen to copy because they are popular broadheads with a high sales rate. The thieves knew they could copy and sell a ton on ebay. They wouldn't pick a broadhead to copy that is unpopular. 

Many high end knives are being ripped off by these same thieves, Spyderco Para2, ZT, Hinderer, Strider. These models were NEVER made in China, and they are being stolen, so lets get that straight for once.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Here you go guys... instead of making up excuses to justify buying these fakes, just tell the truth, something like this:

"I am buying these broadheads because they are cheap. If satan himself were selling them, I would buy them. Who cares. If I ever invent something, get a patent, and someone steals my idea and takes money out of my pocket, I will be fine with that".


----------



## Red Eye 81

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2919786

Looks like they are in the bow business too. Mathews must have outsourced to China!!!Serves them right!:tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## txcookie

Funny how mad people get when others find a better way.


----------



## mn5503

Red Eye 81 said:


> Here you go guys... instead of making up excuses to justify buying these fakes, just tell the truth, something like this:
> 
> "I am buying these broadheads because they are cheap. If satan himself were selling them, I would buy them. Who cares. If I ever invent something, get a patent, and someone steals my idea and takes money out of my pocket, I will be fine with that".


Pretty much sums it up. Some people will never understand it, no matter how you explain it to them...


----------



## WEEGEE

just opened the box of 12, and 9 were very sharp..2 were just so-so, and the last one had one blade, that didn't even have an edge on it.
1/2hr on the knife sharpener and they look like a very good head, for the price of $26.
took about a week or less to get them.....I'm good with the buy. could the finish be better?
yes, but i really don't think it matters one bit, to me.


----------



## txcookie

Can't wait for mine to get here. If they pan out I'm selling 3 unopened packs of rage and getting some arrows


----------



## phantom1

The Gator was originally sold by Rocky Mountain and now Bass Pro sells it under their name. But the 2 blade version of the Sniper was a littled different than the Gator. Rocky Mountain also had a different 3 blade model named Revolution. Thanks though highway, you are on the right track. I sure hope Rage doesn't send the Muzzy jobs to China since they bought Muzzy. Does anyone know if the manufacturing plant is still running? Georgia wasn't it?



highwaynorth said:


> It was called the gator..


----------



## highwaynorth

mn5503 said:


> And if the companies that outsourced moved their operation 100% back to the USA and charged the same price they do now, people would still buy the knock offs and complain about other companies that still outsourced. You don't think China makes knock off products that aren't outsourced there?
> 
> It's obvious people will buy the cheaper product. Very few actually look for the made in the USA label. And it's hard to find them these days. But I find it ridiculous that people defend their knock off purchases when there clearly are made in the USA alternatives. Hypocrites.....


You missed the point. China wouldn't be making the KNOCK OFFS, if they didn't move there in the first place. I like shooting Rockets better.
I bought Rockets when they were made here and I kept using them when Trophy Ridge moved production to China because I LIKE the heads. 
I buy the products I LIKE BEST on how it performs, not where it's made. Now the Rockets are being phased out so I bought 6 of the
Hypodermics to check them out. I still have a supply of the Rockets, but I might use one of the Hypos if they look good.
Heck Lone Wolf moved production to China for a while. Guess what, they kept charging the same amount as they did as when they
were manufactured here. You call people hypocrites while you sit in your stand dressed head to toe in Chinese manufactured camo.
I don't have to defend my purchases of anything, especially to you.


----------



## mn5503

O


highwaynorth said:


> You missed the point. China wouldn't be making the KNOCK OFFS, if they didn't move there in the first place. I like shooting Rockets better.
> I bought Rockets when they were made here and I kept using them when Trophy Ridge moved production to China because I LIKE the heads.
> I buy the products I LIKE BEST on how it performs, not where it's made. Now the Rockets are being phased out so I bought 6 of the
> Hypodermics to check them out. I still have a supply of the Rockets, but I might use one of the Hypos if they look good.
> Heck Lone Wolf moved production to China for a while. Guess what, they kept charging the same amount as they did as when they
> were manufactured here. You call people hypocrites while you sit in your stand dressed head to toe in Chinese manufactured camo.
> I don't have to defend my purchases of anything, especially to you.


Wrong. China makes knock offs of everything, whether or not a USA company outsourced to them. Get real. I call people hypocrites for the reasons I've already explained. There is no argument to that. It takes a real tool to knowingly buy a knock off product from a country at the same time they rip a company for outsourcing there. I feel like a 6 year old should be able to understand this but I'm not surprised guys on AT can't.


----------



## highwaynorth

Show me some knock off Grim Reapers.


----------



## mn5503

highwaynorth said:


> Show me some knock off Grim Reapers.


I could show you thousands of products China has illegally copied but you'd still refuse to accept it.


----------



## highwaynorth

I know China copies a lot of products. The vast majority of the technology and equipment was given to them to by
American manufactures so they could make their products. Even China is smart enough not to buy expensive CNC
machines to manufacture and sell a $2.00 broad head. I have a un opened package of the original 2 blade Rage. The only thing on the
package is their old Wisconsin address. I'm sure they have been made in China from day one.


----------



## OxMan80

highwaynorth said:


> It's simple. If they didn't outsource to China, China wouldn't be making knock offs. Grimm Reapers are American made.
> How many Knock off Reapers do you see for sale? ZERO. Rage sure isn't passing the savings from lower cost manufacturing
> on to the consumer. Grim Reapers sell for the same or lower price than the Rages so don't tell me they can't be profitably
> made in America.


 Not true China makes knock offs from companies that have never had anything produced in China.


----------



## Red Eye 81

highwaynorth said:


> Show me some knock off Grim Reapers.


OK I will, like I did in post 387. I will link you right to it this time.

http://www.weiku.com/products/13807903/Grim_Reaper_100gr_1_3_4_quot_Razorcut_Broadheads.html


----------



## crankn101




----------



## wartank70

lol


----------



## hawkdriver55

Same old argument from the 70's. "Those dang Japanese cars" Now Toyota's are built here and Dodge Rams are built in Mexico. Detroit is a ghost town. It is a world economy and every company out there will find the least expensive way to build their product or they WILL eventually go out of business. You can't pay a guy in Detroit $65 an hour to put on a bumper when a guy in Mexico will work all day for $75. 

This holds true for anything else.....

Bows, boats, can openers etc etc etc.

Corporate America lobbies for these types of trade agreements so they can move their operations over seas for cheap labor and import them back into the U.S. with little to no tariffs. Washington Elected Officials don't write the bills that become laws......."K Street" writes the bills and then hands them to the politicians that they paid to get into office and say "get this passed."

The American consumer is the CASH COW for worlds corporations.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K_Street_(Washington,_D.C.)


----------



## OxMan80

That may be true however if someone buys a head made in South Korea I wouldn't say anything, or Germany, etc. However you have to look at China as a country and say "Do I really want to give those people money?" if you do I'm sure Africa will sell you some nice Blood Diamonds as well. Yes China is that bad. Hence I'm against giving any money to them if at all possible. I buy Made in America when I can, but if something I buy has Taiwan or Mexican made parts in it that is fine. 

My god they're pumping out so much pollution their rivers change colors, and catch on fire. China shouldn't be allowed to manufacture anything until they learn to clean up their garbage.

Side note I was looking and according to what I've seen Rage Hypodermics are made in the USA. The idea that any head made in China means that company outsourced there is false.


----------



## txcookie

OxMan80 said:


> That may be true however if someone buys a head made in South Korea I wouldn't say anything, or Germany, etc. However you have to look at China as a country and say "Do I really want to give those people money?" if you do I'm sure Africa will sell you some nice Blood Diamonds as well. Yes China is that bad. Hence I'm against giving any money to them if at all possible. I buy Made in America when I can, but if something I buy has Taiwan or Mexican made parts in it that is fine.
> 
> My god they're pumping out so much pollution their rivers change colors, and catch on fire. China shouldn't be allowed to manufacture anything until they learn to clean up their garbage.
> 
> Side note I was looking and according to what I've seen Rage Hypodermics are made in the USA. The idea that any head made in China means that company outsourced there is false.


Your side note is wrong. We have quaotes from a rage employ linked into this thread explaining how the HYPO is made in China plants and assembled here.


----------



## wartank70

you guys let it goooooooooo lol


----------



## RedbeardHD90

They want to but they just can't. This thread has turned into pure comedy


----------



## Gobblergetter23

I can't tell the difference between my fake and real DRT this is shot at 50 yards I wish I would have labeled them so I knew which were the real heads!


----------



## txcookie

I guess me questions might be is there a diffrence. IF these heads are the same than why would anyone defend their American owened company? I just cant figure out why anyone would support rage, or DRT if they are outsourced to china? I understand the heads are awesome but why continue to pay DRT big money if Wing Chou is so much cheaper and sells the same head from the same production line?


----------



## rmomn

txcookie said:


> I guess me questions might be is there a diffrence. IF these heads are the same than why would anyone defend their American owened company? I just cant figure out why anyone would support rage, or DRT if they are outsourced to china? I understand the heads are awesome but why continue to pay DRT big money if Wing Chou is so much cheaper and sells the same head from the same production line?


Amen!


----------



## Buck Up

Guys any way you slice it, we should be buying American and send a message to all of the companies that outsource that we are tired of paying a premium for garbage. People that are buying all this China crap are the same people that are complaining about low wages and crappy jobs. Wake up people, we are paying the same or more for products that are junk compared to what was made here even 10yrs ago!


----------



## txcookie

I earn high wages with a great job. But cheap broadheads are awesome.


----------



## namozine

txcookie said:


> I earn high wages with a great job. But cheap broadheads are awesome.


Exactly...
Wing Chou isn't paying for the Lakosky and Drury properties and to send the Keefer brothers to Alaska...
Why should we ?


----------



## WEEGEE

namozine said:


> Exactly...
> Wing Chou isn't paying for the Lakosky and Drury properties and to send the Keefer brothers to Alaska...
> Why should we ?


good question....lets see i pay $44 for 3 heads and they get to go, on a paid ,free hunt. or i send wing chou $26 and i get 12 heads and they don't go.
well let me think about that.....i didn't get to go or a bite of the meat and have to pay for tv just to watch them have fun.
i think I'll buy the 12 heads and I'll go hunting!


----------



## jewalker7842

I just received my today...and I have got to say every single one of them I got were sharp out of the box. I shot one at 20 yards and it deployed flawlessly. Blade still looks like it was never shot. If you put these suckers side by side the real thing I honestly could not tell the difference. Me and my fatherinlaw split this pack, but I went ahead and ordered another dozen as I was pretty impressed. I should be set for a while. I plan on taking these things into the woods with me this year.

Here is a video I did with them:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-bQTaZAeo8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hookedonbow

jewalker7842 said:


> I just received my today...and I have got to say every single one of them I got were sharp out of the box. I shot one at 20 yards and it deployed flawlessly. Blade still looks like it was never shot. If you put these suckers side by side the real thing I honestly could not tell the difference. Me and my fatherinlaw split this pack, but I went ahead and ordered another dozen as I was pretty impressed. I should be set for a while. I plan on taking these things into the woods with me this year.
> 
> Here is a video I did with them:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-bQTaZAeo8&feature=youtu.be


Who was your seller on ebay?


----------



## jewalker7842

hookedonbow said:


> Who was your seller on ebay?


"Kuckso"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161775493517?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mccoppinb

Ordered 6 for 18 will let yall know how they are


----------



## rmomn

jewalker7842 said:


> "Kuckso"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161775493517?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


All the adds I have seen show the broadhead as 2.3". The original Hypodermic is a 2" head, which is legal in MN anything bigger is not. My question is the head 2" or 2.3" when open?


----------



## jewalker7842

rmomn said:


> All the adds I have seen show the broadhead as 2.3". The original Hypodermic is a 2" head, which is legal in MN anything bigger is not. My question is the head 2" or 2.3" when open?


I measured at 2" exactly.


----------



## rmomn

jewalker7842 said:


> I measured at 2" exactly.


Thanks


----------



## jewalker7842

Test #2 I shot this thing into a piece of wood. Surprising results results really. Y'all can form an opinion for yourself. 

http://youtu.be/IMVHw46mZ8M


----------



## Bowhunter536

Rages are made for 1 reason not wood or block or barrels of steel there pretty much a 1 animal head the blades are gonna bend bc there not fixed but very well worth the price that's the reason I started this post


----------



## jewalker7842

I know they are not made for wood, but the point is to show the knockoffs aren't made with cheap quality steel that will bend on a harder impact like bone. I made the video for the doubters out there.


----------



## OxMan80

Obviously the "Rage" employee on here is confused because you cannot put "Made in America" on something if you understand the laws behind that claim and make it from 100% imported parts. You cannot even import 100% of the raw materials and then finish them and make that claim. You could however use a imported washer since it does not represent a significant portion of the material or manufacturing cost and still be American made.

So if your 100% positive it's made from imported parts I suggest you go file a lawsuit against Amazon.com because they list it as Made in America. http://www.amazon.com/Rage-Hypodermic-Standard-Broadhead-100-Grain/dp/B00AU6DEB6


----------



## Bowhunter536

jewalker7842 said:


> I know they are not made for wood, but the point is to show the knockoffs aren't made with cheap quality steel that will bend on a harder impact like bone. I made the video for the doubters out there.


Oh I know that it wasn't aimed toward you bud


----------



## timbertrophies

Seriously why are some of you crybabies so jealous and hung up on TV hunters? They get paid to use products because a company sees them as a worthwhile advertising investment. Think of how many people shoot these broadheads because some form of advertising worked on them. It's not like rage woke up one day and said, "hey I want to charge $44 a pack so Mark and Terry Drury can have some free stuff. They were doing what they do before Rage came to them. If you don't like the fact that products you buy are advertised through commercials, magazines, or hunting shows you better just hang it up. Face it hunting shows are just entertaining commercials. Just look at all the product placement in an 8 minute whitetail clip. High dollar heads are not a necessity and they're worth whatever people are willing to pay, don't like it then buy something with less advertising cost included in the price. But seriously quit bi}€#ing about somebody getting to do things or having things that you don't. You sound like a bunch of occupy Wall Street clowns.


----------



## rutnstrut

Well I just couldn't take the risk that there MIGHT be an inferior product on the end of my arrow. I bought "real" Hypodermics and real replacements for my Rage SS heads. I would appreciate seeing Rage address this knockoff issue, but I doubt they will.


----------



## rutnstrut

timbertrophies said:


> Seriously why are some of you crybabies so jealous and hung up on TV hunters? They get paid to use products because a company sees them as a worthwhile advertising investment. Think of how many people shoot these broadheads because some form of advertising worked on them. It's not like rage woke up one day and said, "hey I want to charge $44 a pack so Mark and Terry Drury can have some free stuff. They were doing what they do before Rage came to them. If you don't like the fact that products you buy are advertised through commercials, magazines, or hunting shows you better just hang it up. Face it hunting shows are just entertaining commercials. Just look at all the product placement in an 8 minute whitetail clip. High dollar heads are not a necessity and they're worth whatever people are willing to pay, don't like it then buy something with less advertising cost included in the price. But seriously quit bi}€#ing about somebody getting to do things or having things that you don't. You sound like a bunch of occupy Wall Street clowns.


I have no problem with hunting "celebs". However products that are heavily endorsed are higher in price, regardless of the product. When Rage was Rocky Mountain archery, the heads were a LOT less. But they didn't have everyone under the sun pimping them either.


----------



## 7sand8s

I get real ones for 38.00


----------



## timbertrophies

rutnstrut said:


> I have no problem with hunting "celebs". However products that are heavily endorsed are higher in price, regardless of the product. When Rage was Rocky Mountain archery, the heads were a LOT less. But they didn't have everyone under the sun pimping them either.


That's exactly true. You understand that and make your purchase choice based on it. Other people act like they're being forced to buy Rage broadheads and are being oppressed in some way because of TV hunters. That's what drives me nuts.


----------



## JRHOADES20

Got 24 more in, I'm pleased, for 2$ a head if they bend a lil who cares. I had a real hypo point bend, and blades break for a 13$ bh.


----------



## namozine

rutnstrut said:


> I have no problem with hunting "celebs". However products that are heavily endorsed are higher in price, regardless of the product. When Rage was Rocky Mountain archery, the heads were a LOT less. But they didn't have everyone under the sun pimping them either.


Exactly !!!
I don't use Rage heads, and I don't have anything against " pro " hunters...
But I sure won't subsidize a huge advertising budget and pay 12 bucks apiece for the same thing I could buy for 3 bucks a pop...
I guess for the same reason I won't pay $75 for a hoodie with a big " X " on it that's made in Bangladesh, just like an $8 dollar one at Walmart...


----------



## Number17

jewalker7842 said:


> Test #2 I shot this thing into a piece of wood. Surprising results results really. Y'all can form an opinion for yourself.
> 
> http://youtu.be/IMVHw46mZ8M



The board you shot was Poplar by the way.


----------



## jewalker7842

Number17 said:


> The board you shot was Poplar by the way.


Yep I remembered that later this afternoon lol thanks for reminding me


----------



## mccoppinb

Got mine yesterday sharper than the ones I bought at dicks


----------



## cowboyup_again

Update on this issue. I shot a doe with the knock off Rage Hypo and I shot her high in the middle ribcage and out her stomach on the other side. The entrance was huge and broke 3 ribs and I got a pass through cause her guts were hanging out the other side. Never found the arrow but I know they are tough cause it destroyed the three ribs and the exit hole was just as large so the blades had to be intact. She ran 75 yards. For 2 bucks a head I don't care If I ever find that arrow. Great buy in my book.


----------



## OxMan80

Went to the store and did some digging. None of the Rage's say Made in the USA or Made in America on them. So Amazon could just be wrong and getting 2 different answers from Rage. Checking out the NAP's I noticed some say Made in America on them and others do not as well. So my guess is some Rage's are made in the USA and others are outsourced, same with NAP. 

Not that anyone cares it's just a justification for shooting a chinese head. IE "Well if Rage makes their heads in China I might as well buy the China knock-offs." and I know a lot of people don't actually care where anything is made. I'm biased I work in a factory so I buy Made in America stuff whenever possible. That said I'm glad the NAP's I have are Made in America but I doubt I will be getting anymore because they do outsource it seems the majority, and probably eventually all of them. Seems the game plan is get you shooting a $40 made in America head then a couple years later start outsourcing and hope nobody notices the package change.

From now on I'm double checking my packages, and if you care about where your money goes I suggest you do the same.


----------



## txcookie

I am very pleased an can tell no diffrence. Sharp, accurate and solid. I firmly believe these are from the same production line.


----------



## javickrey

Yeah, but I bet Right Twix don't have tape like that!


pablito2510 said:


> Kind of like Right Twix and Left Twix?
> It's probably just a placebo effect on people thinking it's substandard.


----------



## jaycoop

Here is a quality made American head that is fully back by the company, that's being knocked off on eBay.


----------



## OxMan80

jaycoop said:


> Here is a quality made American head that is fully back by the company, that's being knocked off on eBay.


 What is bad is I got 3 genuine in the package brand new Magnus Killer Bee Stigner Buzzcut for $26 with free shipping. So for like $0.50 more I bought made in America heads vs a knock-off. I can understand the temptation for a $2 head that regularly is $15. But Almost no price difference between a genuine with a lifetime warranty vs no warranty? They're preying on the short bus people with a deal like that.


----------



## jaycoop

Here's the six pack. I love my Magnus and will support the real company. Can't beat their warranty!


----------



## Gary in Ohio

I think some of you have it backwards. Rage heads are not high priced because they pay for endorsements. They pay for endorsements so they can charge a high price.

If real Rages cost $18 for three and you never saw a pro hunter shoot them, would you want to be the first one to try them?


----------



## namozine

Gary in Ohio said:


> I think some of you have it backwards. Rage heads are not high priced because they pay for endorsements. They pay for endorsements so they can charge a high price.
> 
> If real Rages cost $18 for three and you never saw a pro hunter shoot them, would you want to be the first one to try them?


Good point !!! Kind of a catch-22, huh???


----------



## highwaynorth

Gary in Ohio said:


> I think some of you have it backwards. Rage heads are not high priced because they pay for endorsements. They pay for endorsements so they can charge a high price.
> 
> If real Rages cost $18 for three and you never saw a pro hunter shoot them, would you want to be the first one to try them?


I guess I don't need a pro hunter to tell me if it's a good head or not. I like Rocket heads myself. I think Winke is the only
one who shoots Rockets and I was using them before he was.


----------



## pennsyltuckyPSE

I think i'm convinced by the reviews in this thread. pay $13 for a disposable broadhead or pay $2 for a disposable broadhead... don't think ill be buying "real" rages ever again. thanks to all the testers who posted their results.


----------



## bgoode

Has anyone seen any *125* grain hypo knockoffs????? I would love to give them a try!!


----------



## jsantos

I used some Rage chisel tip knock off last year in N Carolina with great success , three complete pass through on some doe management hunt. One was hit in the shoulder and made it all the way to opposite side shoulder, other two were clean pass through rib to rib. Blades were bent, but that has happened to me with the regular full price rage. I will use them again this season and at about $2 a piece you can't go wrong.


----------



## Gary in Ohio

Well after reading all about these Rage knock offs I decided to try some Montec knock offs. The results were less impressive. 

The first and foremost problem is the cutting diameter. They are listed as 2.8cm which is about 1.1". But the heads I received are more like .86" or 2.2 cm. 
Two of them will not screw on properly. I think this is just too much finish on the threads. I think it's just paint. I could probably remove this with a wire wheel.
They are supposed to weight 100 grains. But they are 98.2, 95.9, 95.8, 95.8, 95.1 and 90.6. So 4 are very good and two are not.
Finally, they are dull.

Other than that they look strong and well made. For the $16.14 I paid for 6, cannot really complain about the last three items. But I'm not happy about the under 7/8" diameter. I've got a 40# recurve that I'd like to hunt with. Once sharpened, that might be an option. 

I've sent the seller a message telling him his description is incorrect and asking for a refund.

Here is the link to eBay auction for Whirlwind 3 Blade. I recommend NOT buying these. Unless you want really small broadheads.

Here's a pic along with a 10 year old Muzzy. You can see just how small they really are.


----------



## txcookie

Well I have shot the ever loving crap out of my hypos. You can't tell it's ever been shot. The only negative I can say is that the blades don't appear to have a finished sharpening job. My lansky fixes that though. If these are knock off heads I would be surprised. Just too well built. I'm gonna load up


----------



## Dillzer

I shot a buck with a Chinese hypo Sunday evening. He made it all of 100 yards. Worked great!


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ

Just ordered a dozen. I'll compare with an "authentic" hypo when they arrive.


----------



## jewalker7842

Gary in Ohio said:


> Well after reading all about these Rage knock offs I decided to try some Montec knock offs. The results were less impressive.
> 
> The first and foremost problem is the cutting diameter. They are listed as 2.8cm which is about 1.1". But the heads I received are more like .86" or 2.2 cm.
> Two of them will not screw on properly. I think this is just too much finish on the threads. I think it's just paint. I could probably remove this with a wire wheel.
> They are supposed to weight 100 grains. But they are 98.2, 95.9, 95.8, 95.8, 95.1 and 90.6. So 4 are very good and two are not.
> Finally, they are dull.
> 
> Other than that they look strong and well made. For the $16.14 I paid for 6, cannot really complain about the last three items. But I'm not happy about the under 7/8" diameter. I've got a 40# recurve that I'd like to hunt with. Once sharpened, that might be an option.
> 
> I've sent the seller a message telling him his description is incorrect and asking for a refund.
> 
> Here is the link to eBay auction for Whirlwind 3 Blade. I recommend NOT buying these. Unless you want really small broadheads.
> 
> Here's a pic along with a 10 year old Muzzy. You can see just how small they really are.
> View attachment 2881266



Maybe I'm weird, but I won't buy fixed blade knockoff's. Reason being for that is fixed blades have to have a very tight straightness tolerance for them to screw on the broadhead square and fly straight. Mechanicals have a little more forgiveness when it comes to flight. I'm weird I guess.


----------



## River420Bottom

You guys that are giving good reviews saying they're sharp and the weight is correct could you post the seller you got from?? It would be much appreciated


----------



## jewalker7842

jewalker7842 said:


> "Kuckso"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161775493517?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


There is the seller I use.


----------



## crankn101

jewalker7842 said:


> There is the seller I use.





jewalker7842 said:


> "Kuckso"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161775493517?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Me too


----------



## txcookie

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251984160699#ht_5015wt_654

I used this guy


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ

^^^ I used this same person.


----------



## Sluggersetta901

I buy literally boat loads of steel from China with test reports ( physical and chemical ) and it arrives looking just as good as domestic steel.


----------



## Sluggersetta901

Price of it looks even better


----------



## Sluggersetta901

buckhunter2705 said:


> Just need someone with a Rockwell tester to test and see the difference in hardness of the material. Most college and some high schools with a metallurgy class or metal trades class would probably have one. I know we had one at my old high schools metal trades class for when we studied the affects of hardening steel and were shown how to properly harden steel.


Just saw this post... I've got a Rockwell tester at my office. Gonna order 12 tomorrow and tinker with one. I'll post the results. Only issue I can see is only being able to get an accurate reading on the blades and not the ferrule. I would imagine it comes from the same grade / heat.


----------



## Michael Myers

I just ordered 24 100 gr Hypos from China...They will be arriving Oct 7-14th,so it says....for the price it is a no brainer to try them ,weigh them and see if they are close to the Rage hypos i already own...My guess,is they will make a good hunting broadhead...I think, a lot of people look down on items...because they are from China...Not me,i am a consumer with no prejudice at all...I would even buy Gold tips and they are built in Mexico....Grizz


----------



## River420Bottom

Are the blades able to be replaced from those sellers, I know some people talked about a pin that goes thru them instead of a bolt


----------



## jewalker7842

Hoyt1021 said:


> Are the blades able to be replaced from those sellers, I know some people talked about a pin that goes thru them instead of a bolt


Mine came with the bolt. Even if they came with a pin why replace the blades? It's $2 a head. Just replace the head with another one when they break.


----------



## BAMAmathews

I used Kuckso as well and they are screws and blades can be replaced. Here is the link again. Got them within a week. http://www.ebay.com/itm/16177549351...49.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true


----------



## slamnationalley

Just ordered a dozen chisel tips. Looking forward to testing.


----------



## bz5119

What do you guys do for practice with these? Since there isn't a practice head can 1 be used for practice without using a collar every shot?


----------



## JRHOADES20

bz5119 said:


> What do you guys do for practice with these? Since there isn't a practice head can 1 be used for practice without using a collar every shot?


I had a previous practice head I used. For 2$ use s real head and sometimes you can rotate the shock collar and shoot it 2-3 times if your lucky.


----------



## bg305

Hoyt1021 said:


> You guys that are giving good reviews saying they're sharp and the weight is correct could you post the seller you got from?? It would be much appreciated


Got mine from thi guy with the screw instead of the pin.


----------



## bg305

bgoode said:


> Has anyone seen any *125* grain hypo knockoffs????? I would love to give them a try!!



eBay took the seller off that had them. He was out of GA. and selling them in official packaging. Here is the link and a picture of some of his feedback

http://www.ebay.com/usr/rot.rich?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2754


----------



## Dewboy

mn5503 said:


> Don't buy knockoffs and then ***** about our economy.


So what about those that buy components sold in the USA that were made in the same Chinese factories? Do they have some moral high ground that those that purchased direct from China don't have? I guess you could argue that they are one step higher on the ladder of moral high ground, but the economy sucks because so many companies have shipped the production of their products to china and elsewhere. Those companies should bare a good portion of the blame for the crappy economy. It's all based on the "buy low, Sell high" business model. Just one little problem.....FREEDOM of choice for the consumers in an international economy. The companies have every right to have their products made overseas, and the consumers have every right to purchase products overseas. I would agree that there is a copyright issue. But how can you blame people for not wanting to get reamed by the American business model. It kind of reminds me of a company getting the contract for a job, then contracting the job to another company, that then contracts it to another.....and after everyone takes a cut, the cost of the job is four times as much as it should, or could be. Those that want to pay almost 6 times as much money for the same thing, have at it. By all means support your favorite brand. Send them a tip while you're at it. And for those that would rather take a chance on paying 1/6 as much as they would otherwise have to pay, have at it. Fortunately, we don't have to pass a morality test to practice our economic freedom. Just the same as those companies have the freedom to have their products manufactured overseas. 

This does NOT mean that I agree with the copyright infringement by the Chinese companies. It's pretty messed up. But at the same time, if the companies here were not reaming the crap out of us, there would not be such a demand for knock-offs in the first place. As already mentioned in another post, these companies are reaping what they sew..... In my opinion.


----------



## rmomn

Dewboy said:


> So what about those that buy components sold in the USA that were made in the same Chinese factories? Do they have some moral high ground that those that purchased direct from China don't have? I guess you could argue that they are one step higher on the ladder of moral high ground, but the economy sucks because so many companies have shipped the production of their products to china and elsewhere. Those companies should bare a good portion of the blame for the crappy economy. It's all based on the "buy low, Sell high" business model. Just one little problem.....FREEDOM of choice for the consumers in an international economy. The companies have every right to have their products made overseas, and the consumers have every right to purchase products overseas. I would agree that there is a copyright issue. But how can you blame people for not wanting to get reamed by the American business model. It kind of reminds me of a company getting the contract for a job, then contracting the job to another company, that then contracts it to another.....and after everyone takes a cut, the cost of the job is four times as much as it should, or could be. Those that want to pay almost 6 times as much money for the same thing, have at it. By all means support your favorite brand. Send them a tip while you're at it. And for those that would rather take a chance on paying 1/6 as much as they would otherwise have to pay, have at it. Fortunately, we don't have to pass a morality test to practice our economic freedom. Just the same as those companies have the freedom to have their products manufactured overseas.
> 
> This does NOT mean that I agree with the copyright infringement by the Chinese companies. It's pretty messed up. But at the same time, if the companies here were not reaming the crap out of us, there would not be such a demand for knock-offs in the first place. As already mentioned in another post, these companies are reaping what they sew..... In my opinion.


I agree completely and just so everyone knows Rage now sells 3 heads with one practice head for $49.99 plus shipping and handling. So the real difference is more like $2.00 vs $16.00 per head.


----------



## Dewboy

timbertrophies said:


> That's exactly true. You understand that and make your purchase choice based on it. Other people act like they're being forced to buy Rage broadheads and are being oppressed in some way because of TV hunters. That's what drives me nuts.


Unless I am mistaken, the whole premise behind the purchase of the knock-offs is "making a purchase choice", "based on" price, (for the most part). I guess some could be making the choice because they do not want their money to go toward paying for sponsorship because they are jealous of the TV Hunters, but I believe the vast majority of people are just trying to save their hard earned money. I have seen no evidence of anyone acting like they are being forced to do anything. The one thing I have noticed is the people that seem to hate the fact that others actually have a choice and are exercising that freedom of choice by choosing to buy cheaper broadheads. I don't shoot the knock-offs, but I love to see others exercising their freedom of choice. I could care less about what anyone says about a TV personality. And for the same reason I can't blame anyone for being driven nuts by those that do. We all have different pet peeves. 

Are the companies charging high prices to cover the cost of product sponsorship that enables them to sell more or their product, or are companies sponsoring their products to be able to charge higher prices? I imagine that most of those saving $10+ per broadhead could care less about coming to a consensus about "why" the heavily sponsored alternative is $10 more and are much more concerned about the fact that they can now have 12 broadheads to hunt with, when previously, they could only afford three. I guess for some, it is hard to believe that it is just that simple.


----------



## Dewboy

With many arrows now selling for $150+per dozen, it won't be long before the Chinese are motivated to put the effort into making comparable quality arrows at a fraction of the price. I am unapologetic about looking forward to the day that I can buy quality, consistent arrows for $30-$60 per dz. Imagine getting 4 times the number of arrows for the same amount of money. 48 shafts for $150 instead of only 12!


----------



## jdrdeerslayer

Well OK guys ...I took 2 deer with a Chinese rage tuesday.....look at the hole on the small buck I shot. ..and just for full disclosure I did sharpen the blades they were not as sharp as I like ( regular ones are not either)

http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=224468&MESSAGES=18&state=Ct


----------



## bg305

jdrdeerslayer said:


> Well OK guys ...I took 2 deer with a Chinese rage tuesday.....look at the hole on the small buck I shot. ..and just for full disclosure I did sharpen the blades they were not as sharp as I like ( regular ones are not either)
> 
> http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=224468&MESSAGES=18&state=Ct


Dang you really opened him up. Where these original Chinese or knockoff Chinese? :lol3:


----------



## Gary in Ohio

Dewboy said:


> With many arrows now selling for $150+per dozen, it won't be long before the Chinese are motivated to put the effort into making comparable quality arrows at a fraction of the price. I am unapologetic about looking forward to the day that I can buy quality, consistent arrows for $30-$60 per dz. Imagine getting 4 times the number of arrows for the same amount of money. 48 shafts for $150 instead of only 12!


Unless I'm wrong, most if not all carbon arrow shafts are made overseas already.


----------



## Gobblergetter23

txcookie said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251984160699#ht_5015wt_654
> 
> I used this guy


me TOO very sharp!!


----------



## highwaynorth

I got my six in the mail the other day. They looked great, the blades were sharp and the weights were good. The weights
ranged from 98.5gr to 101.9gr.


----------



## highwaynorth

jewalker7842 said:


> Mine came with the bolt. Even if they came with a pin why replace the blades? It's $2 a head. Just replace the head with another one when they break.


Exactly, replacement blades are more expensive than the whole head.


----------



## txcookie

Mind were not dull but not honed. I can do that but would hunt with them now.


----------



## jsantos

Does anybody really think that there is a manufacturing facility that makes Rage broadheads and there's another facility that makes knock off Rage broaheads ? These broadheads all come from the same plant, maybe these knock off are the rejects with small inperfections or the facility makes 2k for Rage and 2k for their own side sales? Finish seems to be the main issue .


----------



## FIB

I guess I'm in the minority but after spending so much on everything else I'd rather not skimp on my BH.


----------



## friedm1

i read every page of this. best thread on this forum that doesn't involve a pro shooter pooping or a celebrity poaching.


----------



## bg305

FIB said:


> I guess I'm in the minority but after spending so much on everything else I'd rather not skimp on my BH.


If you look at it like that, all that old equipment in your sig line would be considered skimping. The CST ZT shoots @ 350fps and you owe it to the animal to put him down as fast as possible, that 2011 CE only shoots a 323fps. If you want to spend like a champ you need to go out and buy 2015( well 2016 now) everything and repeat every year.


----------



## highwaynorth

FIB said:


> I guess I'm in the minority but after spending so much on everything else I'd rather not skimp on my BH.


I guess if it makes you feel better spending 7 times as much for the same product.


----------



## seiowabow

good thread! just ordered 12


----------



## brandon170

The 12 I got seem to be pretty sharp. They could be sharper but these are just as sharp as the real rages.


----------



## jdrdeerslayer

Also both deer I shot were pass thru's the one I zipper opened was at 10 yes other was at 25yds . For the life of me couldn't find the head from the zipper buck but the doe the head still was mint and still pretty dam sharp


----------



## Archerdane

So if anything it would be pretty safe to say that these are good if you sharpen them and use them one time and throw them away? For $2 a piece I can live with that.


----------



## H20fwler

jdrdeerslayer said:


> Well OK guys ...I took 2 deer with a Chinese rage tuesday.....look at the hole on the small buck I shot. ..and just for full disclosure I did sharpen the blades they were not as sharp as I like ( regular ones are not either)
> 
> http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=224468&MESSAGES=18&state=Ct


That deer went 150 yards!!!!!!!!!

Holy crap


----------



## jdrdeerslayer

Ya....dead run and I'm color blind and I could followed the blood with my eyes closed by just feeling! Lol
Other one was your typical broadside double lung 80yds recovery that one had a pretty intense blood trail too


----------



## mn5503

Funny stuff here. Where's all the Rage hate and bashing? The heads bounce off deer, open in flight, don't open on impact, etc........Oh, wait. I can get them from China for $2.00 a piece? These things are awesome!!!!!


----------



## Doofy_13

mn5503 said:


> Funny stuff here. Where's all the Rage hate and bashing? The heads bounce off deer, open in flight, don't open on impact, etc........Oh, wait. I can get them from China for $2.00 a piece? These things are awesome!!!!!


These knock offs dont bounce off like the real ones. 

Bring back the 125's!!!


----------



## txcookie

FIB said:


> I guess I'm in the minority but after spending so much on everything else I'd rather not skimp on my BH.


We are telling you its the same freaking head. No diffrence


----------



## mn5503

Doofy_13 said:


> These knock offs dont bounce off like the real ones.
> 
> Bring back the 125's!!!


I thought they were the same?


----------



## 145nWV

FIB said:


> I guess I'm in the minority but after spending so much on everything else I'd rather not skimp on my BH.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with that. Its your money and if it gives you piece of mind, that's all that matters.


----------



## Doofy_13

mn5503 said:


> I thought they were the same?


They are it was a joke


----------



## indiana redneck

Placed my order for 12. Cant beat the price.


----------



## tackscall

jsantos said:


> Does anybody really think that there is a manufacturing facility that makes Rage broadheads and there's another facility that makes knock off Rage broaheads ? These broadheads all come from the same plant, maybe these knock off are the rejects with small inperfections or the facility makes 2k for Rage and 2k for their own side sales? Finish seems to be the main issue .


I've thought that from the start, I can't imagine this is a big enough opportunity for a company to build a machine to knock off a broad head


----------



## Red Eye 81

tackscall said:


> I've thought that from the start, I can't imagine this is a big enough opportunity for a company to build a machine to knock off a broad head


Curious on you guys thoughts on the knockoff Grim Reapers then....


----------



## txcookie

Touch up is less than 2 min per head to get them sharp enough to shave a peach. Lansky 20 degrees.


----------



## tackscall

Red Eye 81 said:


> Curious on you guys thoughts on the knockoff Grim Reapers then....


Maybe I'm wrong but it just seems like a weird thing to knockoff with the small amount of sales


----------



## bg305

Red Eye 81 said:


> Curious on you guys thoughts on the knockoff Grim Reapers then....


I buy original reapers to support an American company and a product that's made in the USA.


----------



## crankn101

bg305 said:


> I buy original reapers to support an American company and a product that's made in the USA.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Outdoorsman99

jdrdeerslayer said:


> Well OK guys ...I took 2 deer with a Chinese rage tuesday.....look at the hole on the small buck I shot. ..and just for full disclosure I did sharpen the blades they were not as sharp as I like ( regular ones are not either)
> 
> http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=224468&MESSAGES=18&state=Ct


well after seeing these pictures I decided to order my 12..... Thankfully I recieved $10s off for being a new member to paypal! Can't beat 16.99 for 12 hypos


----------



## bigbucks170

just wondering how Rage comes up with the price of replacement blades $20 for 6 blades enough to do three broad heads....they should be sharpest blade ever


----------



## rmomn

*Rage Knockoffs*

I just received my 12 broad heads they are real sharp but I spun all the heads and everyone of them has run out. I did try a collar from an original Rage Hypo and that did not correct the run out.


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ

What do you mean by "run out"?


----------



## rmomn

MrBowhuntAZ said:


> What do you mean by "run out"?


When you spin an arrow with the broad head installed watch the point of the head it should spin true. There should not be any wobble (run out)


----------



## Dukslayer26

trial153 said:


> Can they really be any worse then the real thing?


Love, guys who talk trash about Broadheads. Laugh every time because it lets us know who can't shoot a bow worth a darn and blames the equipment for their poor placed shot on an animal, that they lose.


----------



## trial153

Dukslayer26 said:


> Love, guys who talk trash about Broadheads. Laugh every time because it lets us know who can't shoot a bow worth a darn and blames the equipment for their poor placed shot on an animal, that they lose.


What does it hurt your ego that someone thinks your broadheads are basically junk? 
I will tell you why you shoot a broadheads held together by rubber bands and plastic collars. It's for big cutting diameter with the hopes that you nick something important when you make a piss poor shot. Or maybe you can't tune a bow worth a **** and there for need mechanical head as crutch...
Because otherwise what's the rational for all the negatives ( read potential points of failure ) associated with their use? 

So you keep yourself well supplied in rubber bands and plastic collars and I will keep shooting heads that are solidly constructed, lacking in moving parts and without worry of failure. 

And while your at it..... It would help if you recognized a bit of humor.


----------



## kolsonashley

trial153 said:


> What does it hurt your ego that someone thinks your broadheads are basically junk?
> I will tell you why you shoot a broadheads held together by rubber bands and plastic collars. It's for big cutting diameter with the hopes that you nick something important when you make a piss poor shot. Or maybe you can't tune a bow worth a **** and there for need mechanical head as crutch...
> Because otherwise what's the rational for all the negatives ( read potential points of failure ) associated with their use?
> 
> So you keep yourself well supplied in rubber bands and plastic collars and I will keep shooting heads that are solidly constructed, lacking in moving parts and without worry of failure.
> 
> And while your at it..... It would help if you recognized a bit of humor.


My spitfire mechanicals don't use rubber bands or collars :wink:


----------



## trial153

kolsonashley said:


> My spitfire mechanicals don't use rubber bands or collars :wink:


they better be the real ones because the knockoffs are junk.....lol


----------



## jsantos

Has anyone looked into how many of these broadheads are actually made 100% in the US ? that would be something interesting to find out. I'am going to do some research on as many broadhead companies as I can just for my own curiosity . Get info back on here soon.


----------



## MWoody

BAMAmathews said:


> I am wondering which heads you guys are buying for your non Deep Six arrows. In the ad posted, it says, deep six model. Wondering if anyone has the link to the 12pack of hypos that aren't for deep six arrows.


I didn't realize this but I think I got the ones for deep six arrows. Guess it gives me a reason to order new deep six FMJ.


----------



## MWoody

Actually I think I got the ones that will work with regular FMJ shafts but what I can determine is why is the black collar bigger in diameter than the shaft?


----------



## joshhutto

Ordered mine today. We will see if I have the same luck as everyone else


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ

Mine arrived today. Everything looks good. They were honestly just as sharp if not sharper than "real" hypos. They are definitely not as fit or finished as legit hypos and the shock collars at a little more snug to the ferrule. All 12 weighed between 100-102 grains with one head weighing 98. 8 of the 12 heads had some rattling issues which I fixed with some packing peanuts. I will try and post a video of the peanut fix if I can. Overall I am really impressed and can't wait to see how they perform! 
What all came in the package:







Real hypo:







"Fake" Hypo:


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

In 2006 I had some Rocket sidewinder Chinese knock offs and the blades were brittle and broke on ribs.
Now Rockets are made there as far as I know. 
If these hypo knock-offs blades are any good I might get some.


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ




----------



## JRHOADES20

MWoody said:


> Actually I think I got the ones that will work with regular FMJ shafts but what I can determine is why is the black collar bigger in diameter than the shaft?


Looks like the collar is on wrong to me.


----------



## nikki6gun

MrBowhuntAZ said:


> Mine arrived today. Everything looks good.
> 
> 
> How long did it take for them to arrive? I just ordered 24. Ive been a rage hater since the o rings and havent shot them since. Like the shock collar fix and the price of the knockoff so i couldn't say no!


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ

I ordered mine on the 15th so they took 8 days to get here. Not to shabby coming from China


----------



## nikki6gun

Sweet thx man. Looking forward to putting them through a pig in December.


----------



## MWoody

JRHOADES20 said:


> Looks like the collar is on wrong to me.


That's how they came. I noticed u must lock in the blades then tighten the head into the collar for the blades to stay locked into place.


----------



## manowar669

The ad referenced above says deep six model, i just need standard heads. Are these ok with standard arrows?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251984160699?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ

Yes those are the heads I purhased.


----------



## manowar669

MrBowhuntAZ said:


> Yes those are the heads I purhased.


All of that seller's ads say deep six. Do they screw into regular inserts? They're probably just putting "deep six" in the ad as a selling point because they kinda read English, and are reading websites.


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ

Yes they screw into standard shafts.


----------



## Brownitsdown12

So are the knockoffs really 2.3" or 2"? They look the same size in comparison to the real ones


----------



## manowar669

MrBowhuntAZ said:


> Yes they screw into standard shafts.


ok, thanks.


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ

They are 2". Absolutely identical to the real hypos other than the finish job on them...


----------



## SDaniels

I just ordered 12. Hope I can remove blades to sharpen. I bought from kucko or something on eBay.


----------



## bg305

BrynnDog said:


> I just ordered 12. Hope I can remove blades to sharpen. I bought from kucko or something on eBay.


I posted a link a few pages ago that I bought from. They came with the screw instead of the pin.


----------



## nthewild

I put a couple does down Tuesday morning so I decided it would be a good idea to test these knockoffs on the carcass. The setup was pretty straightforward, hanging deer(no guts) and shot was probably about 15 yards. The entry was fully deployed and broke a rib in half, the exit hit a rib about 1/2" in and splintered the side of the rib off. The head was completely intact and undamaged, although I wouldn't care with a $2 broadhead. I will be the first to say that I'm NOT a Rage fan. I've bought other rage products and after examination, they didn't make it onto my hunting shafts. I can honestly say that I would feel comfortable using these heads on live animals and will buy more at this price.


Entry









Exit


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ

I was able to get out a fling a few arrows today and decided to see how accurate these heads are. I only shot out to 30 yards but these things were right on the money. I was shooting at a 2" orange dot and hit it all three shots! Needless to say I am impressed and will not hesitate to hunt with these heads!


----------



## Gary in Ohio

Gary in Ohio said:


> Well after reading all about these Rage knock offs I decided to try some Montec knock offs. The results were less impressive.
> 
> The first and foremost problem is the cutting diameter. They are listed as 2.8cm which is about 1.1". But the heads I received are more like .86" or 2.2 cm.
> Two of them will not screw on properly. I think this is just too much finish on the threads. I think it's just paint. I could probably remove this with a wire wheel.
> They are supposed to weight 100 grains. But they are 98.2, 95.9, 95.8, 95.8, 95.1 and 90.6. So 4 are very good and two are not.
> Finally, they are dull.
> 
> Other than that they look strong and well made. For the $16.14 I paid for 6, cannot really complain about the last three items. But I'm not happy about the under 7/8" diameter. I've got a 40# recurve that I'd like to hunt with. Once sharpened, that might be an option.
> 
> I've sent the seller a message telling him his description is incorrect and asking for a refund.
> 
> Here is the link to eBay auction for Whirlwind 3 Blade. I recommend NOT buying these. Unless you want really small broadheads.
> 
> Here's a pic along with a 10 year old Muzzy. You can see just how small they really are.
> View attachment 2881266


Okay so these were definitely a fail. So I complained to the seller and he refunded half my money and let me keep the heads. In the end they cost me $8.14 or about $1.36 each. If you see this version on eBay avoid them. The easiest way to tell is the cone shaped ferrule.


----------



## Gary in Ohio

I decided to try the other version of the Montec knock off. I like them better than the first ones I got. They measure right at 1". So not large but usable. They are actually copies of some other head not the Montec. Both the blades and ferrule stick to a magnet. So they are all steel. The finish is paint or powder coat, just like the first ones I got. 

I just got them today so I haven't had time to shoot them. I did spin test them and they all spun true. I didn't have any trouble screwing them into the inserts like I did with the others. They are sharper than the other ones but not hunting sharp. Shipping from kuckso only took 8 days. One thing I don't like is that 4 of the six weigh 97 to 99 grains and two weigh 88 to 89 grains. I paid 17.99 for 6. Since only 4 are consistent for weight, that works out to $4.50 for each usable head. Still a very good price. I'll post an update when I get the chance to shoot them. But opening day is Saturday, so it could be a while.

Here is a picture of them. I included a Muzzy and one of the other kind to show the difference in size.


----------



## rmomn

Gary in Ohio said:


> I decided to try the other version of the Montec knock off. I like them better than the first ones I got. They measure right at 1". So not large but usable. They are actually copies of some other head not the Montec. Both the blades and ferrule stick to a magnet. So they are all steel. The finish is paint or powder coat, just like the first ones I got.
> 
> I just got them today so I haven't had time to shoot them. I did spin test them and they all spun true. I didn't have any trouble screwing them into the inserts like I did with the others. They are sharper than the other ones but not hunting sharp. Shipping from kuckso only took 8 days. One thing I don't like is that 4 of the six weigh 97 to 99 grains and two weigh 88 to 89 grains. I paid 17.99 for 6. Since only 4 are consistent for weight, that works out to $4.50 for each usable head. Still a very good price. I'll post an update when I get the chance to shoot them. But opening day is Saturday, so it could be a while.
> 
> Here is a picture of them. I included a Muzzy and one of the other kind to show the difference in size.
> View attachment 2932249


I have Hypo knock offs from Kuckso and they have a little wobble (run out). I have not weighed them yet, but if you have a problem who ever Kuckso is they do not stand behind what they are producing. So buyer beware!


----------



## Csorsby

For all the people saying they sharpend the blades, what kind of sharpener are you using?


----------



## mn5503

Csorsby said:


> For all the people saying they sharpend the blades, what kind of sharpener are you using?


Any knock off sharpener from China will work.


----------



## Csorsby

mn5503 said:


> Any knock off sharpener from China will work.


That is hilarious


----------



## mn5503

Csorsby said:


> That is hilarious


 .


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ

Mine were surprisingly sharp and all I did was strip them. Shaving sharp now!


----------



## bg305

rmomn said:


> I have Hypo knock offs from Kuckso and they have a little wobble (run out). I have not weighed them yet, but if you have a problem who ever Kuckso is they do not stand behind what they are producing. So buyer beware!


eBay will refund you all of your $$$ if you are not satisfied.


----------



## bg305

This is the seller I used. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-PCs-New-A...heads-2-Blade-100Grain-2-3-Cut-/261976523802?


----------



## fishx65

Don't use mechanicals but find this thread very interesting. How is Rage supposed to pay their massive advertising bill if you guys keep bypassing their packaging???


----------



## tackscall

Mine just showed up from seller msleeli. They look perfect, seem sharp, spin true. And have a bolt


----------



## bmwlife1976

I bought from the same seller amd.same broadheads. I love them. I posted a little video of them on youtube.


----------



## Buellhunter

I am just glad I only have 2 packs of Rage broadheads in my store.


----------



## Csorsby

Went to order these just now and the estimated delivery date is oct 9-22... Archery starts next weekend oct 3rd. Guess ill be paying 45$ when i go to academy later


----------



## tackscall

My estimated delivery was 9/26-10/4 and I got them today


----------



## cwd500

tackscall said:


> My estimated delivery was 9/26-10/4 and I got them today


Hopefully mine will be here today that was my delivery date too


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ

Any one else having a problem finding an Allen wrench that fits the bolt that goes through the ferrule?


----------



## Sluggersetta901

Csorsby said:


> Went to order these just now and the estimated delivery date is oct 9-22... Archery starts next weekend oct 3rd. Guess ill be paying 45$ when i go to academy later


I got some real hypo's from Dick's Sporting Goods to compare the hardnesses of the real and Chinese heads and they were on sale for $39.99.


----------



## Csorsby

Ohh man, will have to hit up dicks then, thats a steal lol


----------



## Red Eye 81

Sluggersetta901 said:


> I got some real hypo's from Dick's Sporting Goods to compare the hardnesses of the real and Chinese heads and they were on sale for $39.99.


You don't have to pay 40.00 or 45.00 or 50.00 as some say. Do a simple search on ebay. Not the best time of the year to be doing it, but here you go.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pack-New-...eads-Target-/181882743946?hash=item2a590e6c8a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rage-SLIPCA...in-Practice-/271996896462?hash=item3f544744ce

If you do your shopping in the off season, you can get them for 25.00......or buy the knockoffs......


----------



## WUcliff

Red Eye 81 said:


> You don't have to pay 40.00 or 45.00 or 50.00 as some say. Do a simple search on ebay. Not the best time of the year to be doing it, but here you go.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pack-New-...eads-Target-/181882743946?hash=item2a590e6c8a
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rage-SLIPCA...in-Practice-/271996896462?hash=item3f544744ce
> 
> If you do your shopping in the off season, you can get them for 25.00......or buy the knockoffs......



http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller 
Look at this guys feedback... 7 people saying he is selling fake rages in the last month. If you are gonna buy fakes, might as well get a good deal from the chinese for way less than getting ripped off by the "good ol Americans" scamming other Americans.


----------



## Red Eye 81

WUcliff said:


> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller
> Look at this guys feedback... 7 people saying he is selling fake rages in the last month. If you are gonna buy fakes, might as well get a good deal from the chinese for way less than getting ripped off by the "good ol Americans" scamming other Americans.


Whooaa! I missed that. I just did a quick ebay search and those 2 were the first two that came up not from China. My bad. Anyway you get the point, "real" ones can be had for less than 40.00.


----------



## Ranger690

Got mine todayl All blades must be seconds. dull and rounded over edges. May sharpen up but will take work.


----------



## mundell88

Shot a doe yesterday with one of the knockoff hypodermics. Ordered 12 from ebay seller msleeli. Got a complete pass through and the Broadhead performed great. A few small nicks on the blades but nothing that can't be sharpened up again.


----------



## bg305

Red Eye 81 said:


> You don't have to pay 40.00 or 45.00 or 50.00 as some say. Do a simple search on ebay. Not the best time of the year to be doing it, but here you go.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pack-New-...eads-Target-/181882743946?hash=item2a590e6c8a
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rage-SLIPCA...in-Practice-/271996896462?hash=item3f544744ce
> 
> If you do your shopping in the off season, you can get them for 25.00......or buy the knockoffs......


Those are knock offs also. They just have fancy packaging. They will not have the sticker inside. Check feedback.


----------



## bg305

MrBowhuntAZ said:


> Any one else having a problem finding an Allen wrench that fits the bolt that goes through the ferrule?


Haven't even tried. Did you try both metric/standard? I figured at the price I wouldn't even bother messing with the blades.


----------



## Michael Myers

The 24 i ordered arrived Friday,i weighed them all and i have 2 with a little rattle in blades..I think i can tighten them up.They are all within 1.2 gr of each other and only 3 of them were under 100 gr.All of them were approx 101 gr..They are as sharp as the real ones and as good imo...I am buying more...Grizz


----------



## fisherhahn

Got mine last week. No problem finding allen wrench to fit but not sure what size. Took all the blades and touched them up on a buffing wheel and have no hair left on my arm from testing them all...


----------



## Number17

I just couldn't NOT do it. lol 
Placed an order with msleeli that should be here on Sept. 29th

I've never shot a mechanical in my life, but this thread put me over the top. I had to try them for the price.


----------



## tackscall

So real Hypos don't rattle?


----------



## seiowabow

just got mine. They are surprisingly sharp. A few have a little rattle to them.


----------



## Red Eye 81

bg305 said:


> Those are knock offs also. They just have fancy packaging. They will not have the sticker inside. Check feedback.


The 1st link I posted, yes, those are a fake, someone pointed that out above, my mistake. The second link, no, those are real, check that sellers feedback, no negatives. 

I have found the real ones numerous times on ebay for south of 30.00. Sealed in the real packaging.


----------



## SDaniels

Just got 12. Slight rattle. Nothing a tiny dab of bow waxx won't fix. Looks to be a great deal.


----------



## GaBigbuck

Couldn't resist at least giving them a try. Ordered 12(2 packs) for about $25. At that price I figured why not. Package arrived in the mail today. Opened up 1 of the fancy packages (ziplock) and inspected them. No rattle, blades are decently sharp. Hopefully I will get a chance to try them on something other than my Block. Overall happy so far.


----------



## cwd500

I ordered 3 and got them in yesterday. Blades needed to be sharpened but I sharpen every broadhead. One of them stripped the Allen head when trying to take the blades out. That same head also had a bad wobble when spinning. The other 2 sharpened real sharp, maybe sharper that my real rage blades, and the spun true. Them 2 will be in my quiver along with a chisel tip, an original rage, and 2 slick trick mags.


----------



## MonsterMadness

Bought some today. For less than 2.50 a head, why not?


----------



## Outdoorsman99

I bought 12 last week and they came yesterday. Surprisingly they looked a lot cleaner than I thought they would. They were sharp... Could they be sharper? Of course... I haven't been able to weigh them but I am sure they are close to the full 100 grain (+-). Some do rattle but most do not. Who cares if they rattle.....I really think if you don't take this oppertunity to get some very cheap hypos you are missing out. I am very glad I decided to buy some because they will definitely get the job done.


----------



## Michigandr

Ok,so one of the best things about the hypo is the new blades. How do the knockoff blades compare to the new rage blades?


----------



## txcookie

stopped by the opposite shoulder at 30 yards.


----------



## crankn101

Im sure that blood trail was hard to follow...


----------



## txcookie

Actually there wasn't one for the first 20 yards. Luckily it died running only 30 yards out. The last 10 yards required a kayak. It was a crimson mess


----------



## headstrong

so are the rage hypos knock offs 2" or 2.3"?


----------



## Number17

2" and reasonably sharp. I just touched my blades up a bit and stropped them so they slipped easily through paper. Some rattle, some don't, but I'm not concerned about it either way.


----------



## headstrong

orders some 2.3" extremes. at least I wont have to worry about shooting at coyotes and ***** anymore and destroying my bh. I hate trying to switch out my arrow to my crappiest bh when I see one coming.


----------



## Michigandr

Any pics of the head after the kill? Just curious how it held up. Not that you would use it again, just wondering how the blades held up on their way through.


----------



## budalcorn45

I put one through a doe the other evening. Head held up great. Dulled the blades pretty bad, but still in tact and spun true. It is now my practice head. I colored it with a sharpie so I wouldn't mistakenly grab it.


----------



## budalcorn45

This was after the head buried 8" into the dirt on the other side of her...that is why it is so dirty. The head performed well.


----------



## TheScOuT

By the looks of it, the knockoffs might be better than the real ones! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Michigandr

Yeah, that's actually not that bad. What bones did you hit?


----------



## Brownitsdown12

TheScOuT said:


> By the looks of it, the knockoffs might be better than the real ones! :icon_1_lol:



Tell me about it!!


----------



## Csorsby

The real ones are really good, first time ever using hypos, deer was @5 yards under my tree, ran 20 and flipped back. Perfect heartshot. Hit 3 ribs going in and no going out. Defiantly gonna be using these alot.


----------



## mccoppinb

Bought 6 more for 17.09 can't beat it with a stick lol


----------



## budalcorn45

I cut two ribs going in and one coming out.


----------



## joshhutto

I just got my dozen in yesterday. I am less than pleased. 10 of the 12 have a horrible rattle. Worse than the original rage with oring. Not sure what I'm gonna use them for


----------



## mccoppinb

joshhutto said:


> I just got my dozen in yesterday. I am less than pleased. 10 of the 12 have a horrible rattle. Worse than the original rage with oring. Not sure what I'm gonna use them for


That's all hypodermic bud the ones with o ring don't rattle though


----------



## deerbum

joshhutto said:


> I just got my dozen in yesterday. I am less than pleased. 10 of the 12 have a horrible rattle. Worse than the original rage with oring. Not sure what I'm gonna use them for


I'm sure the rattle won't tip off any deer but an easy fix is to use a very thin slice of a soft plastic worm(I used a Strike King 3X). With the blades deployed slip the plastic in the slot between the blades and head. Reassemble and no more rattle.


----------



## tackscall

Do they rattle even after you screw them into your arrow? Mine don't


----------



## cwd500

I ordered 3 and one stripped the Allen head and the other 2 rattle bad. They rattle so bad I would be afraid they would open in flight. My old rage don't rattle at all. Another guy on my lease has real hypos and they don't rattle either.


----------



## joshhutto

Nothing I have done calms the rattling. And the legit ones don't rattle at all. Honestly it looks like the shock collars are a little too small and don't fully engage the locking tabs


----------



## hawkdriver55

Swhacker knockoffs worked well this morning. Hit the elbow on the other side and busted the joint. The tip and blades on the braodhead look fine. Clean it up and be ready to go again this evening.


----------



## Bigeclipse

joshhutto said:


> Nothing I have done calms the rattling. And the legit ones don't rattle at all. Honestly it looks like the shock collars are a little too small and don't fully engage the locking tabs


hmm what dealer did you use? NONE of mine rattle both for the 12 hypos and 12 extremes I got...I will say the shock collars don't appear to be as nice as the "real" ones for some reason but after shooting mine several times with several different collars im not worried about them opening in flight OR not opening when they hit their mark. just my two cents.


----------



## deerbum

I shot one last night with a rattling rage silenced with a rubber worm slice. This is the first time that I have had definitive proof of the hit location at the site of impact- sheesh! A few strokes on the stone and the head will be good to go again.


----------



## Top Dog Rick

Rattle Fixed http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-BROADHE...RAGE-CLOSED-/140429385383?hash=item20b23e5ea7


----------



## tackscall

Those bands are for people who don't know someone with braces


----------



## 90 meter 120

Don't do it, there are people ordering these knock off from China and even having them packaged like they are by rage... They even made their way into some pro shops and sold as rage... Watch eBay and other places if it is to good of a deal to pass up, trust me pass it up.... I bought some packed as rage a few years ago and they were horrible... Blades broke, tips rusted , they were as dull as a Hillary Clinton joke.... Almost cost me my biggest buck had I not had help finding him


----------



## Bigeclipse

90 meter 120 said:


> Don't do it, there are people ordering these knock off from China and even having them packaged like they are by rage... They even made their way into some pro shops and sold as rage... Watch eBay and other places if it is to good of a deal to pass up, trust me pass it up.... I bought some packed as rage a few years ago and they were horrible... Blades broke, tips rusted , they were as dull as a Hillary Clinton joke.... Almost cost me my biggest buck had I not had help finding him


Not sure what you got but all of mine...36 so far...are sharp...don't rattle have busted through plywood just like my "real" rage heads. I am positive these are simply real rages. Maybe not completely finished for sharpness or buffed but mine were dang sharp. Just saying...maybe I got lucky but I now have enough heads to last me years to come.

Secondly ANY broadhead or point sent through both lungs will take down a deer and fast. I knew an old timer who shot his field points sharpened into a micro broadhead. Killed deer every year. Not saying I'd do that. If you almost lost a buck it was likely your fault. Just sayin


----------



## Poprockz

90 meter 120 said:


> Don't do it, there are people ordering these knock off from China and even having them packaged like they are by rage... They even made their way into some pro shops and sold as rage... Watch eBay and other places if it is to good of a deal to pass up, trust me pass it up.... I bought some packed as rage a* few years ago *and they were horrible... Blades broke, tips rusted , they were as dull as a Hillary Clinton joke.... Almost cost me my biggest buck had I not had help finding him


i think that sums it up, we are referring to the newer ones, which seem equivalent in quality to the real deal!


----------



## Number17

90 meter 120 said:


> Don't do it, there are people ordering these knock off from China and even having them packaged like they are by rage... They even made their way into some pro shops and sold as rage... Watch eBay and other places if it is to good of a deal to pass up, trust me pass it up.... I bought some packed as rage a few years ago and they were horrible... Blades broke, tips rusted , they were as dull as a Hillary Clinton joke.... Almost cost me my biggest buck had I not had help finding him


So you bought some horribly dull broadheads with broken blades and rusted tips, yet you still chose to shoot them at a deer? 

My 12 came in from China last week and they are going right out of the box and into the quiver. About half of them rattled, but i just tucked a little bow string wax between the blades and that took care of the rattle.


----------



## WEEGEE

i too ordered 12 more they fit my need.


----------



## 90 meter 120

The ones I purchased were packaged just like real rages, I didn't notice the rust or dullness until after I shot my buck and only got 6" of penetration, thought it was just a fluke... Next week I shot a doe and same issue... This time I was able to recover my arrow and saw the blades were busted... So I started looking at them closer and compared them to my original hypos and could see the differences... Like I said they started to rust when out in the weather and I noticed the blades were not near as sharp as my originals... The blades were looser on the China ones... Look on Ali baba there are 100 different Chinese manufacturers selling them and I'm sure there is different levels of quality between the manufactures the ones I had were crap... A buddy of mine ordered a bunch and they seemed to be better than mine..... I did notice the knock offs did not spin out as good as the real hypos...


----------



## tackscall

This squirrel clearly wants me to test one out...


----------



## manowar669

tackscall said:


> This squirrel clearly wants me to test one out.


lol, that's funny


----------



## manowar669

MrBowhuntAZ said:


> Any one else having a problem finding an Allen wrench that fits the bolt that goes through the ferrule?


It's a Torx T-6. I have a $5 tool from Home Depot with all the small Torx bits. Useful if you're into knives. My blades were fairly sharp, but with the tool, I pulled the blades, grabbed the fat end of the blades with a small vise-grip plier and sharpen them on a spyderco sharpmaker. Only takes a minute per head and they are super sharp.


----------



## OhioTodd

I just bought some off ebay. What was pictured and what was sent were different. Seems rage updated the Hypodermic's with a "Cast" practice tip. I called Rage and they confirmed. I asked, Why doesn't your web site show this? Response: We haven't got around to it. ?? They said the Rage Knock offs are an exact copy of the packaging. The only way to tell is the Real Rage come with a Decal, and the knock offs have only Paper of the RAGE name (Not a Decal). One other thing I noticed, when looking at the broad head (alan bolt up) is the left blade should be on top and over the right blade. Seems the knock offs are reversed. 
Rege didn't seem to bothered by it……probably making money from it.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Mine don't rattle at all. Two shots...two complete pass throughs...two very dead does:


----------



## Early Ice

canadabowhunter said:


> 6 on their way from China. eBay seller. Curious to see how the faux chisel tips work out!


I won't matter if you hit the animals in the vitals....


----------



## headstrong

just got my extremes knockoffs in the mail. things I noticed. they are sharp. there are small differences in the shape. pretty close though. no rattling and btw my "real rage extemes" did rattle. I didn't mic them but the part that threads in looks like if has a little less material. when I compared the threads, it seamed a little different (maybe a little finer thread) but when I screwed it in it was fine. I weighed all of them and they all came in at 98gr. Ill be using these tonight.


----------



## deerbum

I've shot 2 deer now with the same hypo/ blades. The last doe was hit with the blades deploying horizontal and broke one rib on each side, the ferrule and blades are not bent. I will touch up the blades on the belt sander for deer #3.


----------



## jdk81

Has anyone seen any 125gr?


----------



## OhioTodd

Supports my findings, the knock offs have the right blade over the left (allen bolt up) and the true Rage are reverse. 
I've been going back and forth with a vendor ebay who finally said send them back. Talking to Rage the only way they tell you to look in the decal/sticker provided with the broad heads. The knockoffs only provide a paper "Rage" in lieu of the decal/sticker/


----------



## manowar669

OhioTodd said:


> Supports my findings, the knock offs have the right blade over the left (allen bolt up) and the true Rage are reverse.
> I've been going back and forth with a vendor ebay who finally said send them back. Talking to Rage the only way they tell you to look in the decal/sticker provided with the broad heads. The knockoffs only provide a paper "Rage" in lieu of the decal/sticker/


You can put them together either way. It would probably depend on who assembled them.


----------



## huntingnwfl

jdk81 said:


> Has anyone seen any 125gr?


Been looking for the same haven't found any yet


----------



## shinobi3

Ive contacted the buyer and they dint have them


----------



## Number17

OhioTodd said:


> Supports my findings, the knock offs have the right blade over the left (allen bolt up) and the true Rage are reverse.
> I've been going back and forth with a vendor ebay who finally said send them back. Talking to Rage the only way they tell you to look in the decal/sticker provided with the broad heads. The knockoffs only provide a paper "Rage" in lieu of the decal/sticker/


LOL My knockoffs came in a small yellow cardboard box about the size of a pack of cigarettes, taped up like a drug package. No sticker or nothing, just razor sharp broadheads.


----------



## Griz34

I have killed all of my deer for the past two years with the real hypodermics. When I saw these I figured why not? So I ordered 24 of them. The real ones are still on my deer arrows, but I put one of my rattlers (there were 5 of them) on one of my other arrows.
Well I saw a **** coming down the trail tonight so I grabbed my rattler. I can't post any post pictures of the broadhead as its lodged into a maple tree.


----------



## jdk81

Well I'm thinking of grabbing a few of the 100gr just to try out. Can't really hurt yourself over $25 for $12 can ya?


----------



## skeet16

Got 12 in last week 
Same wrench that fits my expensive hypos.
Took blades off hit them with lansky. Ready to shave!
Shock collars don't look as good but will do. 
They are cocked, locked, and ready to rock!


----------



## jdk81

Anyone seen any different 'quality' from different sellers?


----------



## Commfishmtk

Still waiting on my from China its a long boat ride from the far east...


----------



## manowar669

Commfishmtk said:


> Still waiting on my from China its a long boat ride from the far east...


Had mine in 8 days.


----------



## hookedonbow

Ordered some, few had blades that were nicked but none are sharp enuf for me to shoot at deer.
Also the plastic collars are totally useless... cheap cheap. Will only use them to shoot raccoon or coyotes.


----------



## booner21

I have extremes and hypos both are just as sharp as the real thing. I haven't spun them or done any durability testing but appearance says they are very close to the real thing. The collars on the extremes weren't the greatest but they hold it shut and open when shot so no worries.


----------



## SweetTalker

Any idea of real vs fake? Store bought Rage is on the top in the pictures. Brother bought a pack on ebay and the bottom is a head from that pack


----------



## Csorsby

If you look above the thread they are different but thats the only thing i see, unless the bottom is the deep six


----------



## SweetTalker

Both are standard threads. The screw is a little different and shorter on the ebay head, as well as the vents in the blades being a slightly different shape


----------



## deerbum

I shot my 3rd deer with the same hypo tonight. The blades and ferrule are still straight and I'll recycle it yet again on another deer.


----------



## SweetTalker

The knock off rage?


----------



## deerbum

SweetTalker said:


> The knock off rage?


Yes


----------



## tombstone01

ordered 6. If they suck I will shoot hogs and yotes with them. I got a feeling that with just a bit of honing and at worst a little string wax, they will be fine. Just ordered yesterday. Hope mine make it in 8 days form China.


----------



## futurerider103

Number17 said:


> LOL My knockoffs came in a small yellow cardboard box about the size of a pack of cigarettes, taped up like a drug package. No sticker or nothing, just razor sharp broadheads.


Mine were too. Took me like 10 minutes to get them out lol. At least they did the job on my doe.


----------



## deerbum

deerbum said:


> I shot my 3rd deer with the same hypo tonight. The blades and ferrule are still straight and I'll recycle it yet again on another deer.


I have an an addendum, I noticed one blade is slightly bent when I sharpened it so it was retired. Still I don't think I ever had a complete Muzzy make it through 3 deer. I'm shooting a 53# Insanity @ 29" draw and the arrows tend to just squirt out and are found laying on the ground verses driving into the dirt and rocks. I'm sure that is one reason the heads are holding up so well.


----------



## Commfishmtk

How was everyone's delivered? USPS, UPS, Fed Ex? I checked my tracking on ebay and it says they were at sorting facility in Chicago. As soon as they get here I will go try them out just a waiting game now.


----------



## Jbird22

tombstone01 said:


> ordered 6. If they suck I will shoot hogs and yotes with them. I got a feeling that with just a bit of honing and at worst a little string wax, they will be fine. Just ordered yesterday. Hope mine make it in 8 days form China.


Tomb, mine made it from China to Picayune in 5 business days.


Commfishmtk said:


> How was everyone's delivered? USPS, UPS, Fed Ex? I checked my tracking on ebay and it says they were at sorting facility in Chicago. As soon as they get here I will go try them out just a waiting game now.


USPS is how mine were delivered.


----------



## jewalker7842

Commfishmtk said:


> How was everyone's delivered? USPS, UPS, Fed Ex? I checked my tracking on ebay and it says they were at sorting facility in Chicago. As soon as they get here I will go try them out just a waiting game now.


Should be getting delivered by USPS. Mine got here in about a week. Once it hits stateside its pretty quick to get to your house.


----------



## Griz34

Commfishmtk said:


> How was everyone's delivered? USPS, UPS, Fed Ex? I checked my tracking on ebay and it says they were at sorting facility in Chicago. As soon as they get here I will go try them out just a waiting game now.


They will be delivered by USPS. Mine took 14 days, 9 of those days they were at the sorting facility in Chicago. I'm guessing they are low on the priority list.


----------



## Commfishmtk

Well they made it today took a total of 11 days from the night I ordered them. They came in a small box with a whole bunch of writing I can't understand. They seem fine blades are definately sharp. I see no difference in the heads at all and I screwed a few on some shafts and none of them seem to rattle. Hopefully get out tomorrow afternoon to try one out. So for just over 2 dollars a head I have no complaints as of now.


----------



## walbash635

will pick up mine tommorow ordered on the 8th. never shot a mech figured carry 1 to try out on a slickhead. ordered 3 for 12$


----------



## k.brink

Just got mine today 12 for $28 dollars shipped to my door and no tax to uncle Sam!!

Look good not the real rage but close can't wait to kill with one !!!


----------



## txcookie

I think it's safe to say it's a great deal. Haters are gonna hate but if you mixed pirated heads with legit heads you probably couldn't tell the diffrence.


----------



## walbash635

recieved mine today took 9 day's. good quality quick sharpening and a little bow wax for slight rattle ready to go. 

don't see why won't work will test soon as an old bottle neck doe gives me a shot.


----------



## Commfishmtk

So non of the extremes that i got rattle but a handful of the hypos do. Where did you put the bow string wax, right between both blades? If these work good on tuesday i will be ordering more thats fpr sure.


walbash635 said:


> recieved mine today took 9 day's. good quality quick sharpening and a little bow wax for slight rattle ready to go.
> 
> don't see why won't work will test soon as an old bottle neck doe gives me a shot.


----------



## sawtoothscream

im only seeing deep six versions of this, anyone have a link to the standard size?


----------



## WEEGEE

sawtoothscream said:


> im only seeing deep six versions of this, anyone have a link to the standard size?


they just look like that...look at the pics posted on here...got mine, both times under a week.


----------



## sawtoothscream

K. Says itnin the description so wasn't sure. Might grab a 3 pack to play with


----------



## ebayollis

Well I read a bunch of these post and broke down and bought 12 for 25.99....


----------



## txcookie

Ehh. You will be happy.


----------



## Cjclemens

I'm sure it's been covered before, but I'm too lazy to read twenty some pages to find out - do standard rage blades and collars fit the knockoff hypos?


----------



## ebayollis

I only read a few pages but I think I did read that they do


----------



## WEEGEE

Cjclemens said:


> I'm sure it's been covered before, but I'm too lazy to read twenty some pages to find out - do standard rage blades and collars fit the knockoff hypos?


yep....look at it this way real rages go out the front door ,during the day....then 2nd shift starts and they ship out the back docks.


----------



## Cjclemens

ebayollis said:


> I only read a few pages but I think I did read that they do





WEEGEE said:


> yep....look at it this way real rages go out the front door ,during the day....then 2nd shift starts and they ship out the back docks.


Awesome. Thanks for the info. I think I've finally talked myself into ordering some. This should be interesting.


----------



## jewalker7842

Anybody else's shock collars that came with the heads complete crap? The tabs on the collars are extremely flimsy and the blades keep popping out.


----------



## Commfishmtk

Mine seem fine nice and tight.


----------



## jewalker7842

I guess I got the collars made on Friday lol. I probably need to invest in actual shock collars from the manufacturer. Still cheaper than retail heads lol


----------



## Michael Myers

I destroyed an 8pt at 26 yards the first morning I was in stand with the Chinese rage hypos. Massive holes and a Mikey myers bloodtrail the 40 yards he went.I took plenty of pics of bloodtrail and entrance hole. I just have no way to post them until late December or early January as I'm not near a computer until after season.Well worth the money I spent,I would never pay for the "overpriced real ones" again.....Grizz


----------



## daniel.thorn318

just ordered three of the rage chisel tips from china...if they seem to work, i'll probably order some more.


----------



## 17ghk

I worked for a company that played the import material from China run a process or two then claim the product to be made in the USA. I say stick it to them it's thier own fault. And if you think your job is safe because your not a grunt think again. And why are those tv hunters pushing rage ? because your buying all the expensive crap they are getting.


----------



## shinobi3

Ordered 12 ... Will let you know how they work


----------



## Archerdane

I've been subscribed to this thread for a few weeks. I couldn't take it any more after hearing all the positive reviews. I ordered 12 from seller msleeli on ebay for $26.99 and free shipping. I will let everyone know when they arrive how they are. If all they need is some sharpening I will be happy as heck. 12 for $27 and some sharpening, or 12 for over $180 from Bass Pro... hmm. lets see.


----------



## kolsonashley

I can't get my blades to stay locked. Anyone else having this problem and find a fix????


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

kolsonashley said:


> I can't get my blades to stay locked. Anyone else having this problem and find a fix????


Pull the collar off the head about 1/16" or so. Close up the blades and rescrew the head on and the collar will be pushed back up. The plastic needs to go into the groove on the blade. Good luck.


----------



## Cj0n3s12

I'm selling 3, 100gr standard thread rage hypodermics knockoffs with a practice head for $13 if anyone wants to try them, shipped from the U.S.. I haven't shot them. PM me.


----------



## jewalker7842

kolsonashley said:


> I can't get my blades to stay locked. Anyone else having this problem and find a fix????


Mine came with a few shock collars that were complete crap and the blades wouldn't stay locked. I had to tinker with a few to get the broadheads to spin true as well, but heck for $26 for 12 I can't complain. They work great for squirrel and I plan on sending one through a deer if one comes by. 

You might need to put a different shock collar that came in the package. I had to do that as well. I plan on getting some retail shock collars here sometime this week.


----------



## Claydee

Page 27!!!! I wonder how much in actual $$ Rage has lost on this thread alone?!?! LOL!! Let's see I bought 12 of the original, and 12 hypo's at avg price of $40.00 per 3 = $320.00---- for the Chinese price of $52.00

Any thoughts???


----------



## wvbowhunter82

Just shot a whitetail buck yesterday with the hypodermic fake rage it worked perfect


----------



## ChrisDXT

Shot a doe Sunday night with these, she made it 40 yards before crashing


----------



## archeryhunterME

Just got 12 Hypo's for $25, plan on trying them out this weekend if something walks by!


----------



## jewalker7842

So the more I muck with these dumb things do they not spin true for anybody else?


----------



## 99_WS6

Just got mine in. I ordered them for shooting *****, opossums and armadillos that come in to be target practice while I'm out hunting. I can definitely tell that the collars are no where near as good of quality. I also looked at the actual blades on my Rage Xtreme's compared to these and they seem quite a bit duller than the real thing. I may try to sharpen them up but probably not. Figured actually killing the **** instead of just hurting/wounding it with other small game heads and letting it wander off to suffer would be more ideal. And at about $2 a head, I'm not afraid of one getting broken.


----------



## highwaynorth

jewalker7842 said:


> So the more I muck with these dumb things do they not spin true for anybody else?


Mine spin great.


----------



## jewalker7842

99_WS6 said:


> Just got mine in. I ordered them for shooting *****, opossums and armadillos that come in to be target practice while I'm out hunting. I can definitely tell that the collars are no where near as good of quality. I also looked at the actual blades on my Rage Xtreme's compared to these and they seem quite a bit duller than the real thing. I may try to sharpen them up but probably not. Figured actually killing the **** instead of just hurting/wounding it with other small game heads and letting it wander off to suffer would be more ideal. And at about $2 a head, I'm not afraid of one getting broken.


Yep the shock collars were absolute crap on mine and I believe that is why mine aren't spinning true at all. If I take the shock collars off they square up with the shaft nicely.


----------



## tackscall

Claydee said:


> Page 27!!!! I wonder how much in actual $$ Rage has lost on this thread alone?!?! LOL!! Let's see I bought 12 of the original, and 12 hypo's at avg price of $40.00 per 3 = $320.00---- for the Chinese price of $52.00
> 
> Any thoughts???


They didn't lose a nickel on my purchase because I would never have paid the $$ for the real ones in a million years


----------



## jewalker7842

I hate the shock collars so I decided to use a rubber band on the hypos. They have deployed every single time I have shot them even at 50 yards.


----------



## ebayollis

jewalker7842 said:


> I hate the shock collars so I decided to use a rubber band on the hypos. They have deployed every single time I have shot them even at 50 yards.


Very interesting...what kind of orings are those exactly


----------



## jewalker7842

They are just rubber hair bands you can get at Dollar General or Walmart in the women's hair section.


----------



## budalcorn45

jewalker7842 said:


> I hate the shock collars so I decided to use a rubber band on the hypos. They have deployed every single time I have shot them even at 50 yards.


Did you notch the blade so the rubber band doesn't just cut off?


----------



## jewalker7842

budalcorn45 said:


> Did you notch the blade so the rubber band doesn't just cut off?


Nope. I haven't had any issues with the blades cutting the bands, and the blades are rather sharp. Only time they will cut the bands is if you slide them on the blades. I haven't had any issues whatsoever.


----------



## manowar669

jewalker7842 said:


> Nope. I haven't had any issues with the blades cutting the bands, and the blades are rather sharp. Only time they will cut the bands is if you slide them on the blades. I haven't had any issues whatsoever.


Interesting. I sharpened mine, and I'd bet they would cut any rubber band on the edge. I don't have a problem with the china shock collar, so I'm using them.


----------



## jewalker7842

manowar669 said:


> Interesting. I sharpened mine, and I'd bet they would cut any rubber band on the edge. I don't have a problem with the china shock collar, so I'm using them.


Whatever works


----------



## SWIFFY

This was witha knockoff on a 180 lb buck on Sunday. Big hole with lots of blood. Went through the heart. Stuck in opposing shoulder. He went 50 yards. I'm happy with them. Major damage to the deer and blade didn't even bend. I'm sure if I'd have been another inch back id have had a pass through.


----------



## jewalker7842

SWIFFY said:


> View attachment 3090130
> 
> This was witha knockoff on a 180 lb buck on Sunday. Big hole with lots of blood. Went through the heart. Stuck in opposing shoulder. He went 50 yards. I'm happy with them. Major damage to the deer and blade didn't even bend. I'm sure if I'd have been another inch back id have had a pass through.


Congrats Swiffy!


----------



## wynnbry2000

I found the hypodermic style as inexpensive as $0.99 with free shipping per 3. Yes less than a dollar for 3, with shipping


----------



## shinobi3

jewalker7842 said:


> I hate the shock collars so I decided to use a rubber band on the hypos. They have deployed every single time I have shot them even at 50 yards.


Did you double up the rubber band?


----------



## 99_WS6

wynnbry2000 said:


> I found the hypodermic style as inexpensive as $0.99 with free shipping per 3. Yes less than a dollar for 3, with shipping


I found those too, but it was auction style and not a buy it now. Just wait, they'll go up to between $6-$8, most of the times closer to $10 for 3 by the time the auction ends. That's why I went ahead and just ordered the 12 for $26.99 and free shipping. 

And for everyone saying they are real Rages...that's the furthest from the truth I've seen. When you compare real vs the fake, you can tell the quality difference between the two. I don't have real Hypo's but I will take some pictures of the difference in blade sharpening between these fake Hypo's and the Xtreme's that I have. I'm not saying they're not sharp and they won't get the job done. Obviously they will. They're just not as sharp as the real thing. The quality of the shock collar is obviously lesser than the real thing also. Am I saying that the real things are worth the $40 that they ask for 3 of them... No. But if I would have thought I was buying the real thing, I'd be extremely disappointed.


----------



## bigbucks170

Just got 6 in little green carrying box for $23...no rattle of the blades at all...I was worried and got real Rage shock collars just in case ..but the shock collars they came with are fine...I have 6 real rage to go through first but thinking I will order
6 more knock offs they look and feel great...


----------



## clifflowe

For what its worth. Entrance is in shoulder, exit is just behind opposite shoulder. Arrow was a complete pass through and sticking in the ground a mite. Shot was between 25 and 30 yards. 90 lb. doe ran between 30 and 40 yards and died.
Bow=Insanity cpx at 29in and 60lb. Speed is 295 give or take. Arrow is about 370 grains. A week ago I shot a doe with a "real" hypo. The deer died at 30 to 40 also, but the arrow did not pass through. The opposite shoulder stopped it. Some people call these the hypo knockoff. Some say there is a little difference. Before I put these on my hunting arrows, I shot three of the heads at my 3d targets. The arrows shot exactly like my field points.


----------



## Norwegian Woods

I did receive my 12 100 grain Chinese "Hypodermic" broadheads for US $26.45 and free shipping yesterday and did some testing today with a 580 grains total arrow weight at about 270 fps.

The ferrules looks like the real deal, but the blade screw is a phillips screw.
The blades are not as sharp as the new original stamped blades, but they are at least as sharp as the first Rage blades if not sharper.
The collars are decent and the 12 broadheads came with 12 extra collars as well.
So a total of 24 collars and 12 broadheads for US $26.45.

They all spin true.

I shot one of the broadheads into a hard particle board today at 20 yards to see how the ferrule and blades would do with my setup.
And also to see if the penetration would be good or not.

The arrow hit my mark and the arrow blew through the board and stopped a few inches into my backstop that was about 1 yard behind the board.
The ferrule is still like new, the blades didn't break, but they slightly bent at the usual spot.

These blades did way better than I have experienced earlier with the old Rage blades when shooting into the same board.

The blades will benefit from some sharpening, but they are not to bad and can be used as they are if you have a proper setup, even if I still recommend sharpening them.
If you have a borderline setup for the Hypos, I highly recommend that you sharpen them.

My conclusion so far is that they really are worth the price and they can be used on deer without a problem with a proper setup.
I would rather use this mech on deer than many of the original mechs you can buy.
Even when not considering the price.
When considering the price, I rather buy these Chinese "hypos" than the overpriced original ones.

But Spitfire Maxx and Spitfire XXX are still my favorite mechs


----------



## walbash635

I bought 3 of em' as stated earlier in thread blades rattled and needed a few lick's on the stone for final sharpening as well as some string wax to stop rattle.

shock collar's looked pretty cheap but worked fine for me. I had never used a mech due to hearsay. 

so waited for a close 17yd broadside shot and blew through and through deer. he did not got 35-40yd dead on his feet blood everywhere. to say the least I am very impressed with the damage and broadhead will get another sharpening and few licks on point due to rocky ground.

wouldn't waste my money on a RAGE lol.....40$ for them just seem's very very wrong IMO 

but now I will carry a chinese knockoff with me in my quiver of fixed


----------



## A CASE DEEP

I got 12 in the mail that should be here soon. Problem is, I have Easton Axis arrows and they shipped the Deep Six so if anybody is interested in them PM me. Will let them go for the same price I paid ($26) but they will get to you faster than if you bought them off ebay. Let me know


----------



## Norwegian Woods

A CASE DEEP said:


> I got 12 in the mail that should be here soon. Problem is, I have Easton Axis arrows and they shipped the Deep Six so if anybody is interested in them PM me. Will let them go for the same price I paid ($26) but they will get to you faster than if you bought them off ebay. Let me know


Check them when you get them.
Some sellers say they are deep six when they are not.

I ordered a 3 pack of deep six before I realized I did a mistake, but they were the standard ones when I got them.
They were from another seller than who I bought the dozen from.
They also spin true and looks like the others with the only difference being other blade screws.
I have not shot any of these 3 yet.


----------



## tombstone01

got six in last week. Shock collars look cheap but I think they will work well. Got some extras in the package too. I did hone the edges slightly but they were pretty sharp when I got them. I shot them in the back yard yesterday with some rubber bands around them (so I did not waste the collars) and they shot very well, just like my rage practice head. For the money, I don't see me using anything but these for a while. At that price I will use them and chunk them if need be. At $40 per pack I would be more apt to try and "salvage" a used rage head that might not be in tip top shape.


----------



## pennsyltuckyPSE

just ordered 12 for 22 on Amazon. Adios Rage ...it's been real. real expensive.


----------



## A CASE DEEP

Norwegian Woods said:


> Check them when you get them.
> Some sellers say they are deep six when they are not.
> 
> I ordered a 3 pack of deep six before I realized I did a mistake, but they were the standard ones when I got them.
> They were from another seller than who I bought the dozen from.
> They also spin true and looks like the others with the only difference being other blade screws.
> I have not shot any of these 3 yet.



I hope that is the case because I am really looking forward to trying these things. I absolutely love the regular hypos. Killed 3 deer with one head and its locked and loaded ready fro number 4. I got a good sharpener and can get those blade insanely sharp.


----------



## Archerdane

Just got my 12 in last night. Yes they said "deep six" but they were regular hypo's. It took about 8 days to receive them in the mail from China. Over all for what you pay for I would say it's a great deal. I would like to point out that the ones I got were definitely not exactly the same as authentic rages. 

Here are some differences:
1. The shock collars are crap, they will work but you really gotta play with them to get them to not flare out.
2. Blades are not as sharp as real rages. Mine had a few nicks and would not cut hair or paper. Luckily after I used the Stay Sharp on them they will now shave hair easily. 
3. They didn't all weigh exactly the same. I didn't weigh all of them but they seemed to be +- a grain off 100. Nothing to worry about just worth noting.

All in all, for about $2 a head they are totally worth it. I will be using them after I kill a deer with my new Reapers.


----------



## SFCSNOW

Not knocking them. I credit the HUGE entry to recovering him so quickly. Hit him a little forward. He was broadside at 23 yards. Ran about 80 yards. Found the head and 9" of my arrow in his chest cavity. Was hoping for the head to hold up better BUT hey...it did it's job and did have to destroy a shoulder to find vitals. 
455 grain FMJ at 285 fps.


----------



## Archerdane

Just got a chance this morning to try out the hypo knockoffs. I'm really impressed. I hit a doe at a hard quartering away angle. Went in in front of back ham and exited behind front shoulder. Cut 2 ribs in half on the way out. Still razor sharp. Blades did bend back ever so slightly but are still very much intact. I did sharpen these before I used them. They will shave hair.








Entrance 








Ribs








Exit







blades. 

Lots of penetration. Decent ruggedness, fly straight.. I'm gonna have to order some more.


----------



## shinobi3

What are you guys doing to keep the blades from coming out. I was in the stand the other day and i went to pick up my bow and the blade just came out


----------



## Archerdane

shinobi3 said:


> What are you guys doing to keep the blades from coming out. I was in the stand the other day and i went to pick up my bow and the blade just came out


Nothing other than the shock collar. Gotta play with it some and hold the blades shut while you screw it onto the arrow. If it bends the tabs out bad you have to try again or use a new collar. These knockoffs aren't like the real rages. Definitely have to treat them right in order for them to perform. Other than that I don't know what could be your problem. Maybe you got some really weak collars.


----------



## tack09

shinobi3 said:


> What are you guys doing to keep the blades from coming out. I was in the stand the other day and i went to pick up my bow and the blade just came out


Make sure the blades are in the center of the collar flaps and not the slits.


----------



## vito9999

shinobi3 said:


> What are you guys doing to keep the blades from coming out. I was in the stand the other day and i went to pick up my bow and the blade just came out


A little bit a string wax pressed between the blades and head when folded.


----------



## Cjclemens

I ordered mine from eBay for $26 and free shipping, if I recall correctly. I think I've had the same experience with them as everyone else here. The blades are ok, but need a little work with a fine stone or a strop to get them where they need to be. The shock collars are kinda crappy. It feels like the plastic they used is a little too soft, but they work ok. I shot one into my 3D buck 3 times during practice the other day. They flew just fine and deployed every time. For $2 and some change per head, I'd say they work just fine. If rage wants to make their heads in China and still charge $15 per head, they can keep em!


----------



## pennsyltuckyPSE

i gave two of chinese knockoffs to a buddy who still had his buck tag to fill. he double lunged one, let it sit for half an hour, and he found it dead as hell about 100 yds from where he shot it. There really is no reason to pay $15 when you can pay $2...i am now completely, 100% convinced.


----------



## Archerdane

pennsyltuckyPSE said:


> i gave two of chinese knockoffs to a buddy who still had his buck tag to fill. he double lunged one, let it sit for half an hour, and he found it dead as hell about 100 yds from where he shot it. There really is no reason to pay $15 when you can pay $2...i am now completely, 100% convinced.


Dead as hell.? Compared to only slightly dead.? Haha that's great though. Glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks these heads work just as well as the original expensive ones.


----------



## pennsyltuckyPSE

Archerdane said:


> Dead as hell.? Compared to only slightly dead.? Haha that's great though. Glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks these heads work just as well as the original expensive ones.



Ha! sorry, he called me shouting and hooting with excitement. i guess sympathy excitement effects my command of the language.


----------



## Archerdane

pennsyltuckyPSE said:


> Ha! sorry, he called me shouting and hooting with excitement. i guess sympathy excitement effects my command of the language.


Hey no biggie I was just giving you hell because it was funny. I shot my doe way too far back on a quartering away shot. Arrow went all the way through and broad 2 ribs. It was a ton of penetration due to the angle.


----------



## pennsyltuckyPSE

that's awesome. btw, he just ordered two dozen from amazon. a dozen "regulars" and a dozen hypos. nothing convinces a hunter more than a dead deer on the ground


----------



## jwilson48

Just ordered a dozen last night


----------



## Cjclemens

SFCSNOW said:


> Not knocking them. I credit the HUGE entry to recovering him so quickly. Hit him a little forward. He was broadside at 23 yards. Ran about 80 yards. Found the head and 9" of my arrow in his chest cavity. Was hoping for the head to hold up better BUT hey...it did it's job and did have to destroy a shoulder to find vitals.
> 455 grain FMJ at 285 fps.
> View attachment 3141817
> View attachment 3141825


Thats pretty impressive. I really like the curl you put on the tip of the ferrule. Just wondering, since its hard to tell from the pic - is that blade broken or just twisted a bit? Wrecking a broadhead sure is a lot easier to swallow, when its $2 and change, rather than $15.


----------



## Cjclemens

Archerdane said:


> Dead as hell.? Compared to only slightly dead.? Haha that's great though. Glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks these heads work just as well as the original expensive ones.


Come on, everyone knows there's different levels of dead. There's "slightly dead", when you made a good shot, but the broadhead didnt open, "mostly dead", when you hit it too far back and proceed to get down and bump it immediately, and then there's dead as hell, where you need hip waders because the blood trail just painted the forest floor red.


----------



## SFCSNOW

Cjclemens said:


> Thats pretty impressive. I really like the curl you put on the tip of the ferrule. Just wondering, since its hard to tell from the pic - is that blade broken or just twisted a bit? Wrecking a broadhead sure is a lot easier to swallow, when its $2 and change, rather than $15.


Just really bent. I agree...$2 well spent!! Pulled another out and ran the blades over my sharpener a few times. Quiver is full of Chinese "Rage" heads.


----------



## jwilson48

You need to add.. .Chinese knockoff rage heads. Even the real ones are Chinese lol


----------



## deerbum

This broadhead was one and done, my $4 Goldtip Pro Hunter I bought from Amazon was also snapped in half so I'm out $6 and change. Six shots and six short blood trails this year with them, two of which were the heaviest I have seen. The reasonably sharp blades as they come in the package seem to work just as well as the ones that I honed to a razors edge.


----------



## jwilson48

I hope you weren't planning on eating that heart lol good shot! Do you have entrance and exit pics? I'm thinking maybe no exit since the arrow was broke? I'm getting pumped to try these out


----------



## Michael Myers

I heart shot a big mature 10 pt that field dressed at 204 lbs Tuesday at 327 pm,17 yard shot using a Chinese rage hypo. He went maybe 25 yards,looks like a massacre,best blood trail I've ever seen.I took plenty of pics,I will post them as well when I get home in January.I am 2 for 2 this fall with the knockoffs,they are as good as the originals, the first one I broke a blade this one I could reuse without doing anything but putting a collar on it....I won't but I could....Grizz


----------



## cordwood

I bought 12...they work perfect. I went ahead and bought 24 more because im afraid they're going to get shut down eventually. I have 2 friends that stocked up as well. Im 99% these heads are exacts. Great heads just wish they made extra 125gr for me. :wink:


----------



## Cjclemens

cordwood said:


> I bought 12...they work perfect. I went ahead and bought 24 more because im afraid they're going to get shut down eventually. I have 2 friends that stocked up as well. Im 99% these heads are exacts. Great heads just wish they made extra 125gr for me. :wink:


I put in an order for another dozen as well. These things are probably the best coyote heads you can get.


----------



## mn5503

These knock offs should be named the HYPOcrisies since you all seem to be benefitting from the same thing you so vehemently oppose. You guys love Chinese products at the same time you bash those manufacturing there. Ridiculous to see your posts.


----------



## mn5503

Every one of you buying these Chinese knock-offs would be the same guy owning the company in the United States and out sourcing to China. You're a joke. If you were seriously upset about a company outsourcing to China you would by a broadhead made in the USA. It's not even debatable.


----------



## Cjclemens

mn5503 said:


> Every one of you buying these Chinese knock-offs would be the same guy owning the company in the United States and out sourcing to China. You're a joke. If you were seriously upset about a company outsourcing to China you would by a broadhead made in the USA. It's not even debatable.


Well, im glad you asked. You see, most of us are carrying around a bunch of other products made in other countries. Most carbon arrows are made in Mexico and the rest are made in China. Our hunting clothes are made in various parts of SE Asia. Hoyt risers are Chinese (sorry, couldnt help mentioning that one). So - were obviously not all anti-China or anti-foreign made goods altogether. I think (and anyone can feel free to correct me if I'm wrong) that it's more about Rage and their business practices. I have a bunch of Wasp and Magnus broadheads. Both make excellent products here in the USA at a reasonable price. Both are great companies with great customer service, and they don't pump obscene amounts of money into promotions and celebrity endorsements. I would never consider buying a knockoff of either of those brands. Rage, on the other hand, moved their production to China in order to increase their margin. They didn't lower their already ridiculous price, and they still pump big money into pointless celebrity endorsements and infomercial style hunting shows. This isn't so much about trade with China as it is a big middle finger to Rage specifically. But then again, I could be wrong it's 6:30 and I'm still half-asleep here. :wink:


----------



## mn5503

Yep you really showed them. The $12 you sent to China that you wouldn't have spent on Rage heads anyway will surely make them buckle. Maybe send them a copy of your post to really slam it home. Ridiculous.


----------



## Cjclemens

mn5503 said:


> Yep you really showed them. The $12 you sent to China that you wouldn't have spent on Rage heads anyway will surely make them buckle. Maybe send them a copy of your post to really slam it home. Ridiculous.


You must be one of those "one guy can't possibly make a difference" types. I'm sorry you feel so ineffectual. Unfortunately, your math is wrong. I bought a dozen for $26. At retail, that would have been $180 worth of heads. You're right, though. My $180 might not mean doodily squat, but enough people get on board and they'll notice.

In the end it doesn't really matter whether rage noticed or not. This is a free country and I get to choose who I support with my hard earned money. I choose not to support rage or their business model. Why does that even bother you? After all, you did say rage isn't even going to notice.

Please remember to not vote in the next election. Your measly single vote can't possibly matter against millions of others. Have a lovely day!


----------



## mn5503

Whatever helps you justify buying a known knock off product. Buying knock offs from China while criticizing someone from doing business there. I guess as long as you're saving a few bucks you're not a hypocrite.


----------



## jwilson48

I for one don't have to justify it to myself, you, or any other troll. I seen a good deal and I bought it. Go troll another thread so you don't muck this one up. The rest of us were enjoying the kill pics and real world experiences using these heads


----------



## Cjclemens

mn5503 said:


> Whatever helps you justify buying a known knock off product. Buying knock offs from China while criticizing someone from doing business there. I guess as long as you're saving a few bucks you're not a hypocrite.


But I literally _just _ said it wasn't about them moving manufacturing to China so much as what they charge for a China made broadhead and how the company presents itself. Apparently you just don't wanna hear it...


----------



## mn5503

Cjclemens said:


> But I literally _just _ said it wasn't about them moving manufacturing to China so much as what they charge for a China made broadhead and how the company presents itself. Apparently you just don't wanna hear it...


You're right, they should consult you before setting their price.


----------



## Cjclemens

mn5503 said:


> You're right, they should consult you before setting their price.


They don't have to, but I would be willing to provide consultation services, should they be requested.


----------



## jwilson48

Cjclemens said:


> They don't have to, but I would be willing to provide consultation services, should they be requested.


Just don't charge too much or they will have to raise the price more!

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

are the really knockoffs or not..im betting not. im saying they are the same blame heads and for sale cheap. im trying them for that price. I don't care who makes them or who gets the money. they made them for rage...if all this hadn't come out..you would essentially be giving them the money anyway


anyone had any failure with them?


----------



## pchunterpa

Order some hypos today off of eBay, payment and everything. Then I get an email saying that listing had been cancelled but I should still get my order since I already paid
Any one else have this happen


----------



## cocowheats

lol people are mad at rage for shipping out to china so they are buying the knockoffs from china instead. lol lol olol


----------



## bg305

P


mn5503 said:


> Yep you really showed them. The $12 you sent to China that you wouldn't have spent on Rage heads anyway will surely make them buckle. Maybe send them a copy of your post to really slam it home. Ridiculous.





Cjclemens said:


> You must be one of those "one guy can't possibly make a difference" types. I'm sorry you feel so ineffectual. Unfortunately, your math is wrong. I bought a dozen for $26. At retail, that would have been $180 worth of heads. You're right, though. My $180 might not mean doodily squat, but enough people get on board and they'll notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end it doesn't really matter whether rage noticed or not. This is a free country and I get to choose who I support with my hard earned money. I choose not to support rage or their business model. Why does that even bother you? After all, you did say rage isn't even going to notice.
> 
> Please remember to not vote in the next election. Your measly single vote can't possibly matter against millions of others. Have a lovely day!



Besides being a troll he must have flunked basic arithmetic. The seller I bought from has over 1000 sold @ $180 less then rage charges per dozen. That 1 person on eBay is responsible for 180k worth of income to that company. If you add up all the sellers on eBay,Amazon and the rest of the Chinese websites selling these it's a nice chunk. Trust me that rage is feeling the effects of the knockoff market.


----------



## Cjclemens

bg305 said:


> P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides being a troll he must have flunked basic arithmetic. The seller I bought from has over 1000 sold @ $180 less then rage charges per dozen. That 1 person on eBay is responsible for 180k worth of income to that company. If you add up all the sellers on eBay,Amazon and the rest of the Chinese websites selling these it's a nice chunk. Trust me that rage is feeling the effects of the knockoff market.


I'm not sure if he was trolling or just feeling bitter and self-righteous about paying full retail for Rage heads. But yes - he was pretty bad at basic math.


----------



## mn5503

I'm bad at math??? Lol, I didn't even realize I was doing math problems. I guess if I throw out a random $12 that's doing math. Sorry I didn't take the time to research what you sent to the country you're condeming a company for doing business with. You guys are ridiculous. Nothing self righteous about not being a total hypocrite. And I'm actually really good at "math" if that's what you want to call it. Vikes 28 Packers 14, gotta head to the game now. Enjoy your knock offs.


----------



## Cjclemens

mn5503 said:


> I'm bad at math??? Lol, I didn't even realize I was doing math problems. I guess if I throw out a random $12 that's doing math. Sorry I didn't take the time to research what you sent to the country you're condeming a company for doing business with. You guys are ridiculous. Nothing self righteous about not being a total hypocrite. And I'm actually really good at "math" if that's what you want to call it. Vikes 28 Packers 14, gotta head to the game now. Enjoy your knock offs.


Who peed in your Cheerios this morning?


----------



## jwilson48

Ok so I received my 12 last night. I was busy with other obligations so I didn't have much time to mess with them. first observations are....10 of the 12 spun true. 2 had a little runout. Not enough to affect flight I'm sure. Similar to slick tricks in run out I'd say, the other 10 was spot on.

The blades are not very sharp. I'm sure they would be fine but I'll touch them up. They rattle a little but no big deal to me. I'll provide more detail when I play with them more

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson48

Another update. They take an edge fairly nice and I got half of them sharpened up in short order. The screw that holds the blades in place doesn't really fit standard or metric very well. I got most unscrewed and a couple tried to strip out the head. I simply used a small torx bit that fit and got them apart. If there is one thing they need to improve on, its the screw head. I decided to do a little durability test and I was very happy with the results. One thing to note. It did close up some when It exited the wood but was fully deployed in the rubber behind It. This tells me this head may do that on heavy bone as well, which may allow better penetration, and open back up in the vitals. Every head weighed between 101.8 and 102.9 but seemed like 102.2 was the sweet spot several weighed that number. I'm headed out in the morning to try to put one through an animal! Stoked!

.
View attachment 3294473
View attachment 3294481








Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


----------



## USMCKoontz

E. Johnson said:


> I would almost be willing to bet they come from the same factory as the "real" Rage heads.


Yep... I learned from my travels to China doing mission work, that alot of the knockoffs are actually made in same factory as the real deal.


----------



## Cjclemens

OK, so boredom got the best of me. I have 12 of the china knockoffs. I ordered 12 more for a friend who doesn't do eBay. This time I ordered the ones with the black ferrule. They came in today, and they actually look pretty cool with a black ferrule and silver blades. Anyway, I spin tested all 24. out of that 24, 2 had a tiny wobble. It was small enough wobble that I wouldn't have messed with it, even if it was a fixed blade broad head. (I marked them and separated them anyway). Only 3 had a slight rattle I put all 24 on a scale, one at a time. The best head was 0.46 grains off. The worst was 2.93 grains off. On average, they were within 1.39 grains of their nominal weight (100 grains).

I thought to myself - this doesn't mean much, without some base for comparison, so I went digging though my archery supplies. Unfortunately, I don't have any genuine Rage 100 grain Hypos. I did, however, find 2 packs of genuine Rage 125 grain hypos and 2 packs of genuine Rage SS broadheads. I know this is a stretch (and hardly scientific), but assuming Rage uses the same QC protocol on all heads they make, this is where it gets interesting. Of the genuine 125 grain Hypos, the best head was 0.47 grains off. The worst head was a whole 3.71 grains off. The average was 2.09 grains away from nominal weight of 125 grains. The SS heads were even worse. The best was 3.7 grains off, and the worst was 4.47 off. On average, the genuine SS heads were 3.96 grains off.

Overall impressions: Rage blades were a little more polished. Not nearly as many burrs or nicks in the blade. Take whatever you want out of this message, but it honestly appears as if Rage's QC isn't any better than the Chinese knockoffs. In fact, the knockoffs were a little closer to nominal weight as well as more consistent that other genuine Rage products. The blades may be a little rough on them, but a few quick passes on a fine sharpening stone get them where they need to be.


----------



## mn5503

All you crybabies whining about what Rage charges and using that as justification to buy a knock off Chinese product must know that just about every other name brand broadhead out there charges the same or even more....and is made in China. A thread where people can proclaim how happy they are to be a hypocrite. Love it.


----------



## leftee

Just another reason God made lawyers.


----------



## mn5503

The truth is people will buy any Chinese knock off as quickly as they will bash any American company for outsourcing there. As long as they can save a buck it's perfectly fine to do as they say, not as they do. If you were truly as upset about the outsourcing as you proclaim you are, you would buy a 100% made in the USA product if it was twice the price.


----------



## TheScOuT

mn5503 said:


> All you crybabies whining about what Rage charges and using that as justification to buy a knock off Chinese product must know that just about every other name brand broadhead out there charges the same or even more....and is made in China. A thread where people can proclaim how happy they are to be a hypocrite. Love it.


I just went to Bass Pro last weekend. Actually the Rage heads are the most expensive ones they had, $45 for a 3 pack. It was the only 3 pack in the entire section that was over $40. 

And if you really look at the broadheads that are American made....a good number of them are. WASP, Grim Reaper, Helix, VPA, Solid Broadheads, Magnus, Steel Force, Innerloc, Muzzy, Slick Trick (with German blades added). 

Your statement was made with a broad brush, pretty baseless actually. Try a little harder on your facts next time, might not make you look as silly.


----------



## mn5503

I


TheScOuT said:


> I just went to Bass Pro last weekend. Actually the Rage heads are the most expensive ones they had, $45 for a 3 pack. It was the only 3 pack in the entire section that was over $40.
> 
> And if you really look at the broadheads that are American made....a good number of them are. WASP, Grim Reaper, Helix, VPA, Solid Broadheads, Magnus, Steel Force, Innerloc, Muzzy, Slick Trick (with German blades added).
> 
> Your statement was made with a broad brush, pretty baseless actually. Try a little harder on your facts next time, might not make you look as silly.


Most 3 packs are about $40. To use price as a justification to buy knock offs is silly. Buying directly from a country that you rip on companies for doing business with is silly. Knowingly buying knock offs when other American made products are available is silly and couldn't be more hypocritical. Thanks for seting me straight. I see your point now, it's better to be a hypocrite.


----------



## mn5503

If you're so upset with Rage, buy an American product. Period. There is no debate.


----------



## TheScOuT

mn5503 said:


> I
> 
> Most 3 packs are about $40. To use price as a justification to buy knock offs is silly. Buying directly from a country that you rip on other businesses for doing with is silly. Knowingly buying knock offs when other American made products are available is silly and couldn't be more hypocritical. Thanks for seting me straight. I see your point now, it's better to be a hypocrite.


I never used price to justify buying anything. Everybody spends their own money differently. I don't buy Chinese made broadheads, never have and never will. Don't call me a hypocrite. I shoot Slick Trick and WASP. :rock-on:

I wouldn't even consider putting a Rage on the end of an arrow regardless of where it was manufactured. :darkbeer:

I was just replying to your untrue statement that was made, that is all. Nothing more and nothing less. If you are going to come on here and make accusations and call people names, at least have some facts straight and a real foundation for your argument. :doh:


----------



## mn5503

TheScOuT said:


> I never used price to justify buying anything. Everybody spends their own money differently. I don't buy Chinese made broadheads, never have and never will. Don't call me a hypocrite. I shoot Slick Trick and WASP. I wouldn't even consider putting a Rage on the end of an arrow regardless of where it was manufactured.
> 
> I was just replying to your untrue statement that was made, that is all. Nothing more and nothing less. If you are going to come on here and make accusations and call people names, at least have some facts straight and a real foundation for your argument.


If you're so pro American made why would you stick up for people bragging about buying chinese knock off products?


----------



## mn5503

I have a real foundation. If you can't see it, I don't know what to tell you. It couldn't be more obvious.


----------



## mn5503

Buying directly from a country you rip on companies for doing business with isn't a real foundation?


----------



## mn5503

Pretty straight facts.


----------



## mn5503

Anyone that knowingly buys a knock off product directly from China while at the same time criticizes companies for doing business with China is by definition a hypocrite. That's not even debatable.


----------



## Michael Myers

I paid $ 67.00 for 3 Rage 100 gr Hypos in store,I then found this thread and ordered 24 for i believe $ 46.00 to my door..........I am 2 for 2 with the knock offs and will order a few dozen more......I have no issues buying or trying a product i am interested in.......No matter where it is built/manufactured.....Life is to short to hate........I will post up pics of bloodtrail and holes early next week,my equipment is not here.....Great product,i give them a 11-10...................Grizz


----------



## Cjclemens

mn5503 said:


> All you crybabies whining about what Rage charges and using that as justification to buy a knock off Chinese product must know that just about every other name brand broadhead out there charges the same or even more....and is made in China. A thread where people can proclaim how happy they are to be a hypocrite. Love it.


You must be living under a rock, if you think Rage charges the same as everyone else. Rage retails at $45/pack. For the math-impaired, that's $15 (or 50%) _more_ per pack than just about everyone else. Nobody - not even the 100% USA made heads - comes close to the prices they charge.



mn5503 said:


> The truth is people will buy any Chinese knock off as quickly as they will bash any American company for outsourcing there. As long as they can save a buck it's perfectly fine to do as they say, not as they do. If you were truly as upset about the outsourcing as you proclaim you are, you would buy a 100% made in the USA product if it was twice the price.


That's just asinine. This obviously has nothing to do with outsourcing at all. People want a decent quality product for a reasonable price, regardless of country of manufacture. When the going rate is too inflated, people will find another alternative.


----------



## mn5503

So people turn to Chinese knock offs for a decent quality product? Lol, and what I said was asinine. Good one man, you made my day


----------



## jwilson48

Seems to me too many people that pay outrageous prices are butt hurt these heads are as nice as they are. If I had a box full of rages and realized I paid way too much i might try to justify to. This thread started with people saying oh there's no way they can be good they will probably explode on impact or won't fly or really made out of plastic on and on. So myself and others have proven they are more than adequate, and now its all about poor rages profit margin and we are the scum of the earth. Obviously since everyone is so high and mighty they don't shop at big box stores like Walmart or bass pro, cuz you know everything they sell ( nearly) is Chinese and besides I'm sure you only support local businesses too since you have such high moral standards. Me, I shop at harbor freight....a bunch. You know how many of their products are rip offs? Most of them. I guess I can't buy that fancy American made snap on vise grips anyway, cuz they were ripped off from the brand vise- grip. I was able to score a great deal on some decent quality tools. That is all a broadhead is. A tool with a purpose. If you want to pay more for broadheads that is fine by me. I'm not pimping these heads to anyone. I'm sharing my experience so far to help others make a decision based on real world reviews instead of trying to decipher some crummy English written half Chinese. I'm sure you don't make online purchases either because its bad for local job growth. I do support local when I can. I have several family members who own their own business. I work for one of them. But when the local store sells a grill for $419 and the exact grill is $209 on Walmart.com Walmart is getting my money ( just ordered last night). Now I'll take that $200 I saved and go buy 75 lbs of meat at my local store to throw on it. The same goes for the broadheads. saving money there, I am able to spend money on other things I enjoy or need.

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowfinger2.0

They don't have the same expenses as the American companies and the quality is not as good. I can clearly see in the pictures that there is a difference in the knock off and the real deal. Why chance it for a few bucks? If you don't like Rage because of the price, then shoot something else.
What ever you do, don't buy a knock off direct from Hong Kong. They are thieves and when you buy from them, you are buying stolen goods.


----------



## mn5503

This is still fact no matter how feebly you try to justify it...


Anyone that knowingly buys a knock off product directly from China while at the same time criticizes companies for doing business with China is by definition a hypocrite. That's not even debatable.


----------



## Cjclemens

mn5503 said:


> All you crybabies whining about what Rage charges and using that as justification to buy a knock off Chinese product must know that just about every other name brand broadhead out there charges the same or even more....and is made in China. A thread where people can proclaim how happy they are to be a hypocrite. Love it.





Bowfinger2.0 said:


> They don't have the same expenses as the American companies and the quality is not as good. I can clearly see in the pictures that there is a difference in the knock off and the real deal. Why chance it for a few bucks? If you don't like Rage because of the price, then shoot something else.
> What ever you do, don't buy a knock off direct from Hong Kong. They are thieves and when you buy from them, you are buying stolen goods.


I would agree with that argument if it was a 100% American made product that the chinese were making knockoffs of. However, Rage took their design over to china willingly, so they could save a few bucks on manufacturing. Now everyone else can save a few bucks by not paying for Rage's ridiculous marketing campaign and celebrity endorsements.


----------



## jwilson48

mn5503 said:


> This is still fact no matter how feebly you try to justify it...
> 
> 
> Anyone that knowingly buys a knock off product directly from China while at the same time criticizes companies for doing business with China is by definition a hypocrite. That's not even debatable.


I haven't said a word about how rage outsources but it is ludicrous to charge more for a Chinese made product than an American made one. 

Saving a few dollars? 12 rage-$180. 12 knock off-$25.55. I'm not real great at math but seems to me that is over 600% savings. 

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers

Bowfinger,have you shot them?And i will buy and shoot/hunt with what i choose too,but Thanks for your advice......Grizz


----------



## jwilson48

Bowfinger2.0 said:


> They don't have the same expenses as the American companies and the quality is not as good. I can clearly see in the pictures that there is a difference in the knock off and the real deal. Why chance it for a few bucks? If you don't like Rage because of the price, then shoot something else.
> What ever you do, don't buy a knock off direct from Hong Kong. They are thieves and when you buy from them, you are buying stolen goods.


Rage is as American as every other company that out sources to China. Sure the guy at top may be American ( doubtful) and they may have a warehouse here but even several Chinese sellers have American warehouses. The point is I am happy with my purchase and will buy again very soon. You can stomp your feet all you want and piss off your money how you want and call me every name in the book and I could care less. You're right about one thing. Its not even an argument

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


----------



## mn5503

jwilson48 said:


> I haven't said a word about how rage outsources but it is ludicrous to charge more for a Chinese made product than an American made one.
> 
> Saving a few dollars? 12 rage-$180. 12 knock off-$25.55. I'm not real great at math but seems to me that is over 600% savings.
> 
> Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


Simple then isn't it? Don't buy Rage products if you don't want to. And don't pretend you're not a hypocrite if you buy knock offs directly from China.


----------



## mn5503

jwilson48 said:


> Rage is as American as every other company that out sources to China. Sure the guy at top may be American ( doubtful) and they may have a warehouse here but even several Chinese sellers have American warehouses. The point is I am happy with my purchase and will buy again very soon. You can stomp your feet all you want and piss off your money how you want and call me every name in the book and I could care less. You're right about one thing. Its not even an argument
> 
> Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


I'm just pointing out the obvious. You guys are stomping your feet defending your right to be hypocrites.


----------



## fountain

Bowfinger, what are the differences? I'd really like to know, not to start more crap, but just want to know the truth


----------



## Bowfinger2.0

Cjclemens said:


> I would agree with that argument if it was a 100% American made product that the chinese were making knockoffs of. However, Rage took their design over to china willingly, so they could save a few bucks on manufacturing. Now everyone else can save a few bucks by not paying for Rage's ridiculous marketing campaign and celebrity endorsements.


Don't forget about the 11% FET tax that Rage has to pay and the Chinese don't. 

If you brought me a product to manufacture for you and I knocked it off and sold it on Ebay... you wouldn't have a problem with that. Just because you had me make the parts, doesn't give me the right to knock it off and sell it on Ebay. The Chinese are scum. They walk around the ATA show with cameras trying to take pictures of your products without you knowing it. Why? Because they need Americans ideas and product to knock off and people buying the knock offs keeps them working.

Most of the celebrity endorsements are for product not $$$.


----------



## jwilson48

Bowfinger2.0 said:


> Don't forget about the 11% FET tax that Rage has to pay and the Chinese don't.
> 
> If you brought me a product to manufacture for you and I knocked it off and sold it on Ebay... you wouldn't have a problem with that. Just because you had me make the parts, doesn't give me the right to knock it off and sell it on Ebay. The Chinese are scum. They walk around the ATA show with cameras trying to take pictures of your products without you knowing it. Why? Because they need Americans ideas and product to knock off and people buying the knock offs keeps them working.
> 
> Most of the celebrity endorsements are for product not $$$.


You are right. I keep forgetting American business is so morally sound. I mean its not like these bow companies aren't suing each other every year for ripping ideas. Right. The patents are in America. The Chinese aren't breaking laws as they don't have to abide by American laws. They are just borrowing the idea [emoji6] 

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowfinger2.0

jwilson48 said:


> You are right. I keep forgetting American business is so morally sound. I mean its not like these bow companies aren't suing each other every year for ripping ideas. Right. The patents are in America. The Chinese aren't breaking laws as they don't have to abide by American laws. They are just borrowing the idea [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


If they are shipping the product to the US they can be sued. Most of the patent infringement cases are for settlement money or to get a company to license and pay royalty. Just because they are suing doesn't mean they copied intellectual property. Like poker, bluff and maybe he will fold.


----------



## WEEGEE

Grizz Outdoors said:


> I paid $ 67.00 for 3 Rage 100 gr Hypos in store,I then found this thread and ordered 24 for i believe $ 46.00 to my door..........I am 2 for 2 with the knock offs and will order a few dozen more......I have no issues buying or trying a product i am interested in.......No matter where it is built/manufactured.....Life is to short to hate........I will post up pics of bloodtrail and holes early next week,my equipment is not here.....Great product,i give them a 11-10...................Grizz


same here grizz....working just fine.


----------



## Cjclemens

Bowfinger2.0 said:


> Don't forget about the 11% FET tax that Rage has to pay and the Chinese don't.
> 
> If you brought me a product to manufacture for you and I knocked it off and sold it on Ebay... you wouldn't have a problem with that. Just because you had me make the parts, doesn't give me the right to knock it off and sell it on Ebay. The Chinese are scum. They walk around the ATA show with cameras trying to take pictures of your products without you knowing it. Why? Because they need Americans ideas and product to knock off and people buying the knock offs keeps them working.
> 
> Most of the celebrity endorsements are for product not $$$.


If you take a product to the chinese for manufacturing, there is a pretty reasonable expectation that they will copy it - if they think they can make money at it. That's the reason there are a whole bunch of American manufacturers who will not do business with china, much less let their products get imported by them.

Take a look at companies like Wasp and Magnus - they make their heads here in the USA. They've been around a long time, and they're here to stay. Why is that? they make a top quality product and stand behind it. People don't mind paying $30 for a pack of Jak-Hammers or a pack of Stingers, because they know its gonna be good and they know the companies will stand behind them if there's an issue. What do you get for $45 a pack from Rage? A mid level, mass produced, chinese broadhead. No, the knockoffs aren't any better, but I think this thread has proven they're on par. Sure they might have missed a final pass of polishing, but they hold up as well as the original, and if you look at my post on weights, you'll see they're more consistent than the originals. When the original Hypo blades started failing, I didn't see Rage handing out replacements, either.

I know that, as a manufacturer, you're concerned about counterfeiting and the potential it has to impact your business. I say as long as you make quality a priority and stay true to your customers, you have nothing to worry about.

Regarding Endorsements: I saw somewhere that Feradyne Outdoors (now owned by Shockey Enterprises, for those who don't follow the news) is paying Nugent something like $60k to shoot Muzzy and Rage products. Nothing against the Nuge - I'd take that payday any chance I got. Sadly, I just don't command that kind of price. Ted's little production is a sideshow compared to some of the infomercial type hunting programs on air today. His paycheck is likely the tip of the iceberg as far as endorsements go. Small timers might take product as payment for endorsement but, in order to get your product on a primetime show, you better be ready with the checkbook, too.

P.S. I like the looks of your camera mount. Are you having any black friday sales?


----------



## ReezMan

Ive shot rages for the a few yrs and gave them a far shake before I bashed them...originals or knock offs they are a poor quality head. But they will get the job done but I like reusing heads and the rages are really weak in that department. When I say reusing them just to be clear...being able to replace the blades and reused the oringinal ferrell. Once they encounter bone they are pretty much shot...Sooooo the cheap knock off price is realistically what they are worth IMO.


----------



## NY Bowhunter

Cjclemens said:


> If you take a product to the chinese for manufacturing, there is a pretty reasonable expectation that they will copy it - if they think they can make money at it. That's the reason there are a whole bunch of American manufacturers who will not do business with china, much less let their products get imported by them.
> 
> Take a look at companies like Wasp and Magnus - they make their heads here in the USA. They've been around a long time, and they're here to stay. Why is that? they make a top quality product and stand behind it. People don't mind paying $30 for a pack of Jak-Hammers or a pack of Stingers, because they know its gonna be good and they know the companies will stand behind them if there's an issue. What do you get for $45 a pack from Rage? A mid level, mass produced, chinese broadhead. No, the knockoffs aren't any better, but I think this thread has proven they're on par. Sure they might have missed a final pass of polishing, but they hold up as well as the original, and if you look at my post on weights, you'll see they're more consistent than the originals. When the original Hypo blades started failing, I didn't see Rage handing out replacements, either.
> 
> I know that, as a manufacturer, you're concerned about counterfeiting and the potential it has to impact your business. I say as long as you make quality a priority and stay true to your customers, you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Regarding Endorsements: I saw somewhere that Feradyne Outdoors (now owned by Shockey Enterprises, for those who don't follow the news) is paying Nugent something like $60k to shoot Muzzy and Rage products. Nothing against the Nuge - I'd take that payday any chance I got. Sadly, I just don't command that kind of price. Ted's little production is a sideshow compared to some of the infomercial type hunting programs on air today. His paycheck is likely the tip of the iceberg as far as endorsements go. Small timers might take product as payment for endorsement but, in order to get your product on a primetime show, you better be ready with the checkbook, too.
> 
> P.S. I like the looks of your camera mount. Are you having any black friday sales?


Can you just imagine what the Drurys get paid for endorsing all the crap they use?


----------



## Michael Myers

....


----------



## jwilson48

Wicked! 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers

All these are within 25 yards,when i gutted him,he had no blood left in him......I had the card with my first kill pics in October stolen,i had card in trail camera that got lifted....Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers

And i love a huge cut and easy trail to see as i hunt in extremly thick slash/swamp....Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers

A few more the day after just before we skinned him and caped him......Grizz


----------



## Norwegian Woods

jwilson48 said:


> You are right. I keep forgetting American business is so morally sound. I mean its not like these bow companies aren't suing each other every year for ripping ideas. Right. The patents are in America. The Chinese aren't breaking laws as they don't have to abide by American laws. They are just borrowing the idea
> 
> Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


If he truly believes that US big business moral is much better than the Chinese one, he really needs to wake up.


----------



## 2015ebpony

Has anyone shot these out of a cross bow? Do they fly or do I need the ones labeled crossbow?


----------



## jwilson48

I haven't but I'm sure they will unless you have crazy energy or something. They spin true and weigh true and it would be hard to break the shock collar from simply shooting before impact

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

Shot mine today..they work and make deer bleed. One blade broke, but allet else was good and the trail was short. I call em a bargain


----------



## meatmissile

Just got 12 of these Hypo "Knockoffs" in the mail. Weighed each one of them and they were all 98grn except 1, and it was 97grn. Every one of them spun true, and plenty sharp to kill animals. 12 heads,12 extra shock collars and received in 7 days from making order and had a grand total of 24$ in them. I have shot a deer with the so called good hypos that were 44$ a pack of 3 and both were bent and useless. They did their job killing but were one and done. I will take to 2$ a shot ones over 14$ a shot ones any day of the week.


----------



## BILLDOGGE

Look like they do the job! Why not


----------



## Cjclemens

meatmissile said:


> Just got 12 of these Hypo "Knockoffs" in the mail. Weighed each one of them and they were all 98grn except 1, and it was 97grn. Every one of them spun true, and plenty sharp to kill animals. 12 heads,12 extra shock collars and received in 7 days from making order and had a grand total of 24$ in them. I have shot a deer with the so called good hypos that were 44$ a pack of 3 and both were bent and useless. They did their job killing but were one and done. I will take to 2$ a shot ones over 14$ a shot ones any day of the week.


If you flip back to post #747 on page 30 of this thread, you'll see I went through 2 whole dozen of the ones I got from eBay and had similar results. Compared to other Rage heads, the knockoffs are closer to nominal weight and more consistent, too. I've come to the conclusion that Rage QC isn't any better than the knockoffs.


----------



## rogueworrior

I wish I would have found this page before I paid 100.00 for 6, yes, 6 broad heads... such a stupid price to pay for something that only works once. I just returned from Texas, I shot 2 deer, 3 pigs and 2 turkeys. All of the shots were from 20-40 yards using the hypo's. The heads performed well, but like many of you have said, I could only use them once. Even if they weren't bent, the blades all had chips taken out of them... Looks like I'm going to have to visit our friends at Ebay...


----------



## Pig Swinger

the rage hypos are a super simple and extremely reliable design. been using them since when they came out and this year cause i was curious i tried to see how many doe i could kill ethically with the same arrow and hypo. 3 doe with the same broadhead. the blades had some nicks in them but i just sharpened and went. The last doe bled like a fire hydrant. ill def be buying some of these for sure!


----------



## ShoOtingStiCk

I purchased (18) of the originals and had problems with them bending after nearly every shot. So I purchased(12 or 15) the ones of ebay and the same results occurred. The first originals had the oring then the plastic retainer. Both sets caused the orrows to split and the insert to bend basically ruining the arrows also. Yes they leave a hole. Yes they will kill but I lost too many animals from what I believe was deflection and no pass thru. When in a high stand and a close shot the arrow enters high and SHOULD exit low. I've had them not pass thru leaving NO blood to track as its all inside. Some arrows even changed direction on impact. After 3 dozen arrows, calls to the company, them sending two pacs of replacement heads, lost animals, absent blood trails, heads that are shot being unusable, I went back to my trusty fixed blade. I liked the heads but they just didn't work for me. Btw my bow shoots the mechanical and fixed blades the same.


----------



## Michael Myers

My buddy had the same thing happen with the chisel tip he had 1 bend like yours,he hit bone somewhere,i posted pic of it a few years back.I like the hypo's,i use the chisel tips for turkey hunting and that's it......Grizz


----------



## hoyt23

Bought 12 from ebay. 
Summary:
1) They all rattle. I can fix that.
2) (2) wobbled when I spin tested them. I can't fix that.
3) None of them are sharp. I can fix that.
4) (2) of them had a small nick in a blade that you could snag your fingernail on. I can fix that.

In a few minutes I was able to put a pretty good edge on the blades of one, so I would say they are perfect for my intended use. I plan on epoxying (3) of the heads so they won't expand open and use them for practice heads. I will sharpen the rest and I will have some real good turkey heads for a couple of bucks each.


----------



## manowar669

2015ebpony said:


> Has anyone shot these out of a cross bow? Do they fly or do I need the ones labeled crossbow?


I used them out of a 300fps crossbow. Made a 41 yard shot right on the money. Full sized entry, hit offside shoulder, did not exit. Head looked ok, but at $2, I tossed it.


----------



## the g1

I have been bidding on the hypo knock offs and my total average price is 1.06$ shipped per head. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson48

Well tomorrow is the last day of the season so when you get a chance you take it. Had a few minutes before dark after work, still in work clothes, stalk on the ground, 30 yard shot. Deer ran 35 yards and was stone dead in 30 seconds. Since not even a nick was taken out of the blades, they will be reused after a fresh edge. These heads are the best deal there is! So impressed! 





















Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers

Nice work....Congrats......


----------



## jwilson48

It simply amazes me the haters get quiet every time pics like those get posted......

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers

There will always be negativity towards Rage broadheads and a few well named bow companies online,personally i couldn't care less,i have been slinging arrows for almost 23 years,i use what i want and what i choose,it gets to be a soap opera on online forums,others trying to jam their beliefs and ways down others throats.

I buy products and do my own testing,from bows to rests,arrows,broadheads etc....the older i get,the more i realize i am never wrong if i am happy with the product.....i really do not care what anybody else thinks....as long as i am happy.....that's why most reviews are....well,you know.....

I am extremely happy with this purchase.......Grizz


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ

Both shot with the knockoff Hypos. I did sharpen the broadheads right when I received them. My shot on the javelina was very poor but, the head did an amazing amount of damage and she died in 70 yards. The shot on the jackrabbit was at 42 yards. I say they fly well if you do your part


----------



## Michael Myers

Congrats....i just ordered more the other day......


----------



## Jamesb91891

It's really late but this guy is my buck from 10/5/15 with a knock off. I was impressed and satisfied with paying $6 for 3 lol.


----------



## vito9999

All this proves one thing, the Rage broad heads are worth what we all are paying for them at about $2.00 per head. The get the job done, however they are a one and done head. I stayed away from the Rage heads for years because of there cost. However I am happy with my ebay heads from last year 12 for $24.00 including shipping was hard to beat. You want to support Rage as an American company and pay $40.00 go ahead no one is stopping you, though you're getting the same head we paid $2.00 for, yours just went out the front door of the factory.


----------



## Doofy_13

I killed both of these deer with the fake rages the weekend before last. Honestly the worst heads I have ever used. I sharpened the blades to my standards and it took a while for both of these deer to die. Personally I thought the shots were pretty good.

The one with mange pictured is the exit and was shot from the ground. It made it 200 yards. The good looking deer could have been hit an inch or two forward to be a better shot but the broadhead hit both lungs and it was a square broadside shot. She ran about 70 yards, stopped, and then took another ten minutes to expire. 

Poor blood trails (amazing seeing the size of the holes). Both animals stayed alive a lot longer than I would expect.
One and done head they are...also a bad choice when trying to be humane. Sorry, just stating my experience. Ive killed 18 deer in the past two years and have used many different heads. These performed the worst.


----------



## highwaynorth

Doofy_13 said:


> I killed both of these deer with the fake rages the weekend before last. Honestly the worst heads I have ever used. I sharpened the blades to my standards and it took a while for both of these deer to die. Personally I thought the shots were pretty good.
> 
> The one with mange pictured is the exit and was shot from the ground. It made it 200 yards. The good looking deer could have been hit an inch or two forward to be a better shot but the broadhead hit both lungs and it was a square broadside shot. She ran about 70 yards, stopped, and then took another ten minutes to expire.
> 
> Poor blood trails (amazing seeing the size of the holes). Both animals stayed alive a lot longer than I would expect.
> One and done head they are...also a bad choice when trying to be humane. Sorry, just stating my experience. Ive killed 18 deer in the past two years and have used many different heads. These performed the worst.


If the deer took longer to die it was from poor shot placement, not the head. I shot two with my "fake rages" one shot was high
and the doe ran about a 120 yds. The buck I nailed perfect and it went about 40. I also sharpened my blades to shaving sharpness
when I got them.


----------



## Doofy_13

highwaynorth said:


> If the deer took longer to die it was from poor shot placement, not the head. I shot two with my "fake rages" one shot was high
> and the doe ran about a 120 yds. The buck I nailed perfect and it went about 40. I also sharpened my blades to shaving sharpness
> when I got them.


I don't think either of those shots can be considered as poor :darkbeer:


----------



## highwaynorth

Doofy_13 said:


> I don't think either of those shots can be considered as poor :darkbeer:


Actuall the shot on the second one looks pretty far forward and high.The first one is also pretty high. That one looked
about like the doe I shot that went about a 120 yds. While not bad shots, not great. I doubt the out come would have been
any different using a different head.


----------



## the g1

getting the knock off sharp

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

After going away from Rages after falling in love with Magnus Buzzcuts, I just ordered some of these to try this year.

Anyone else have anything to add to this thread?


----------



## poetic

briancopeholmes said:


> After going away from Rages after falling in love with Magnus Buzzcuts, I just ordered some of these to try this year.
> 
> Anyone else have anything to add to this thread?


I'm with you. After spending lots of $ on the real deals. Gonna try these out. Especially after reading this thread and seeing all the success stories. The knockoffs I got feel real sharp. Don't know if need to put them in lansky. Lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bg305

highwaynorth said:


> Actuall the shot on the second one looks pretty far forward and high.The first one is also pretty high. That one looked
> about like the doe I shot that went about a 120 yds. While not bad shots, not great. I doubt the out come would have been
> any different using a different head.


Yup ^


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Doofy_13 said:


> I don't think either of those shots can be considered as poor :darkbeer:


I had an experience one year stalking up on a young 9 pointer in Florida. I was shooting a 65 pound Hoyt Carbon Element, with Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 250's with Solids Legend 100's. I took a 47 yard stalk on the ground shot. If I can dig up a picture of the entry shot, I will try to find it. It entered what we might call a "pinwheel" heart shot. Something happened upon entry that made the arrow project upwards upon impact. The arrow went up and stuck on the inside of the spine ! The buck made noises I never heard and or seen in my life,died with his legs caught in his rack upon contact. No retrieval. My point is ? The arrow entered in perfect, but I assume, the ribs projected the arrow upwards. It worked to a "T" in my favor, but frankly I was shocked what can happen upon impact to an arrow entering thru ribs. Let me see if I can dig up a picture on my FB to show you all how well placed the arrow was, but it didn't go straight thru.


----------



## Doofy_13

highwaynorth said:


> Actuall the shot on the second one looks pretty far forward and high.The first one is also pretty high. That one looked
> about like the doe I shot that went about a 120 yds. While not bad shots, not great. I doubt the out come would have been
> any different using a different head.





bg305 said:


> Yup ^


That shot that is "high" was the entrance shot from 30' up a tree. Exit was low just above the "arm pit". Still think it is too high of shot placement? Even though that 2" cut head hit both lungs.....

Think what you want about the placement of the shots...all I can say is I've had much better experience with similar shots with different heads. Not to mention how bent the heads were after passing through ribs. With that kind of head destruction there is no way I will ever trust a rage. Poor design ferule wise.


----------



## jewalker7842

I didn't like the shock collars they came with. Suckers broke rather easily. so I ended up securing them with dental bands. They worked pretty good. I shot a buck with them last year in early october. Killed it dead.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I had an experience one year stalking up on a young 9 pointer in Florida. I was shooting a 65 pound Hoyt Carbon Element, with Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 250's with Solids Legend 100's. I took a 47 yard stalk on the ground shot. If I can dig up a picture of the entry shot, I will try to find it. It entered what we might call a "pinwheel" heart shot. Something happened upon entry that made the arrow project upwards upon impact. The arrow went up and stuck on the inside of the spine ! The buck made noises I never heard and or seen in my life,died with his legs caught in his rack upon contact. No retrieval. My point is ? The arrow entered in perfect, but I assume, the ribs projected the arrow upwards. It worked to a "T" in my favor, but frankly I was shocked what can happen upon impact to an arrow entering thru ribs. Let me see if I can dig up a picture on my FB to show you all how well placed the arrow was, but it didn't go straight thru.




Here's a pic I ripped from my FB of this encounter and shot. This is the entry area. 




















Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Doofy_13

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Here's a pic I ripped from my FB of this encounter and shot. This is the entry area.


That is a crazy path that the arrow took! Great deer. Almost makes me wonder if one of the blades failed to open with that much of an angle change.


----------



## Doofy_13

Entrance:








Exit:








I don't have an exit pic of the other doe. The deer pictured above was shot from the ground. I would have expected this thing to go down a lot faster with a 2" cut head.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Doofy_13 said:


> That is a crazy path that the arrow took! Great deer. Almost makes me wonder if one of the blades failed to open with that much of an angle change.


That's a fixed broadhead. I just wanted to show you that a good entrance can change once it hits bone.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## grassflatsfish

My cousin bought a dozen of these off ebay a couple seasons ago and swears by them. He's killed several bucks and does with them and had zero issues. They fly very good also. I plan to pick up some on my next broadhead purchase.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Doofy_13 said:


> Entrance:
> View attachment 4492010
> 
> 
> Exit:
> View attachment 4492018
> 
> 
> I don't have an exit pic of the other doe. The deer pictured above was shot from the ground. I would have expected this thing to go down a lot faster with a 2" cut head.


Wow, insane. I shot a doe in the almost exact spot last year and she was dead in 10-15 yards with a Magnus Buzzcut. That looks like a perfect shot to me.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

This is it Doofy. 4 blade Buzzcut. Pretty close to yours. Dead in under 15 yards. Hell, i had a single lunger die in 90. I forgot, the reason i moved away from Rage is deer just don't die in less that 60-70 yards. Darn impulse buy strikes again.


----------



## Doofy_13

briancopeholmes said:


> Wow, insane. I shot a doe in the almost exact spot last year and she was dead in 10-15 yards with a Magnus Buzzcut. That looks like a perfect shot to me.





briancopeholmes said:


> This is it Doofy. 4 blade Buzzcut. Pretty close to yours. Dead in under 15 yards. Hell, i had a single lunger die in 90. I forgot, the reason i moved away from Rage is deer just don't die in less that 60-70 yards. Darn impulse buy strikes again.
> 
> View attachment 4492978


Your shot is very similar to mine and I would agree....both perfect shots. I have 5 kills with the buzzcuts/stingers. Furthest one went about 40 yards and that was a lung shot pretty far back out of a recurve; I got lucky on that one. The other 4 with the Magnus heads went less than 20 each. I know a lot of people shoot the rage heads because they work for them, my results just didn't have the same effect so I save my nock-off rages for groundhogs now. When shooting fixed heads if I make a good shot, they die within 30 and I don't even have to track them.

I finally got the sports entertainment package for cable tv. Most of the shows the guys are shooting rage heads and 80% of the time you can't see the deer go down in sight unless they are running across a field. I don't get the rage behind those heads (pun intended).


----------



## Doofy_13

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> That's a fixed broadhead. I just wanted to show you that a good entrance can change once it hits bone.


Crazy angle bud! I can't believe it would deflect off a rib like that especially being a fixed head.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Doofy_13 said:


> Your shot is very similar to mine and I would agree....both perfect shots. I have 5 kills with the buzzcuts/stingers. Furthest one went about 40 yards and that was a lung shot pretty far back out of a recurve; I got lucky on that one. The other 4 with the Magnus heads went less than 20 each. I know a lot of people shoot the rage heads because they work for them, my results just didn't have the same effect so I save my nock-off rages for groundhogs now. When shooting fixed heads if I make a good shot, they die within 30 and I don't even have to track them.
> 
> I finally got the sports entertainment package for cable tv. Most of the shows the guys are shooting rage heads and 80% of the time you can't see the deer go down in sight unless they are running across a field. I don't get the rage behind those heads (pun intended).


I agree. It's awful. I'm mad at myself now. The dang price pulled me in. Haha i put a rage through the heart and both lungs of a FAWN and he still ran over 75 yards! I only shot 9 or 10 with a Rage, but i don't remember any of them dying less than 50 or 60 yards. Only watched one go down and that was because i was hunting a field. I never had that big Rage blood trail folks show all the time.

By the way, that doe i posted dumped blood like crazy. Short, wide blood trail.


----------



## Doofy_13

briancopeholmes said:


> I agree. It's awful. I'm mad at myself now. The dang price pulled me in. Haha i put a rage through the heart and both lungs of a FAWN and he still ran over 75 yards! I only shot 9 or 10 with a Rage, but i don't remember any of them dying less than 50 or 60 yards. Only watched one go down and that was because i was hunting a field. I never had that big Rage blood trail folks show all the time.
> 
> By the way, that doe i posted dumped blood like crazy. Short, wide blood trail.


I think a lot of the blood trail characteristics has to do with broadhead design. With how steep the rage blades are its more like a chopping action instead of a smooth surgical cut creating massive blood flow. I also never had a good blood trail with rage heads. My go to heads are wasp fixed heads like the hammers with a longer more swept back blade design. Second favorites are magnus two blades per my taxidermist's request. 

Plus that huge 2" cut has to have a lot of impact on the deer causing it to run further. I stuck a small 6 last year with a stinger right in the liver. He hobbled about 15 yards behind a three trunk tree and stopped there. I check my phone and waited....just a little over 30 minutes (32 if I remember correctly) he crashed. By that time it was pitch black outside and I couldn't tell what was going on. Here is a pic


----------



## Michael Myers

I have always had excellent bloodtrails with Rage and have never had an animal go more then 60 yards when shot,most drop within 30 yards.I dont watch any of those so called pro hunters on tv,but just for chits and giggles and to irritate the log throwers on here,I shot all 3 bucks last fall with 2" Chinadermics and light arrows,including 2 with 378-380 gr arrows,it was a bloodbath.....I will be using these for years,tougher then a lot of fixed heads I have shot too....I always hear how animals run when they get hit by a mech,most do but the last few bear I have shot just walked away and dropped within 20 yards,the one I shot with the Anarchy head this spring took off like Ben Johnson in Seoul,He went approx 110 yards.I will take the big cut for whitetail and bear over a fixed head the majority of the time on the terrain and thick bush i hunt.But I cant bring myself to blaming the broadhead on the 2 bad shots i have made since i started using them,thats on me...


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Doofy_13 said:


> I think a lot of the blood trail characteristics has to do with broadhead design. With how steep the rage blades are its more like a chopping action instead of a smooth surgical cut creating massive blood flow. I also never had a good blood trail with rage heads. My go to heads are wasp fixed heads like the hammers with a longer more swept back blade design. Second favorites are magnus two blades per my taxidermist's request.
> 
> Plus that huge 2" cut has to have a lot of impact on the deer causing it to run further. I stuck a small 6 last year with a stinger right in the liver. He hobbled about 15 yards behind a three trunk tree and stopped there. I check my phone and waited....just a little over 30 minutes (32 if I remember correctly) he crashed. By that time it was pitch black outside and I couldn't tell what was going on. Here is a pic
> 
> View attachment 4493074


I believe the same aswell. You can even hear the difference in impact. You don't even have to see your arrow with a Rage to know you hit it. Sounds like you hit it with a bat. Definitely puts deer in flight mode. They feel a fixed head, but not near as much. You can barely even hear it hit them. Shot a 9 point last year. All he did was trot about 30 yards while i was sick because he acted unhit and i didn't see or hear it hit him. Next thing i know, he stops around that 30 yard mark and tips over and never kicked. No clue what kinda blood he left. That was the last thing on my mind. Haha

Think i may keep these knockoffs for armadillos and opossums. I think they'll be just fine for that.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Doofy_13 said:


> Crazy angle bud! I can't believe it would deflect off a rib like that especially being a fixed head.



Brother I was absolutely shocked, but very happy to see a pin wheel heart shot end up spinning this critter and dropping him in his tracks. This bow is a solid 290 FPS and the arrow is about 365 grains. Granted a bit lighter than some other heavier type arrows. So that was all that I could think, the KE had something to do with it, or the distance, it was a solid 47 if not more yards. I planted the 50 yard pin on him and squeezed as soon as he turned properly. Could the head have slid off or up the rib ? The entrance you can see is PERFECT. The shot annilated the buck, but dang, I never experienced something like this in my life.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Brother I was absolutely shocked, but very happy to see a pin wheel heart shot end up spinning this critter and dropping him in his tracks. This bow is a solid 290 FPS and the arrow is about 365 grains. Granted a bit lighter than some other heavier type arrows. So that was all that I could think, the KE had something to do with it, or the distance, it was a solid 47 if not more yards. I planted the 50 yard pin on him and squeezed as soon as he turned properly. Could the head have slid off or up the rib ? The entrance you can see is PERFECT. The shot annilated the buck, but dang, I never experienced something like this in my life.


I had the same thing happen on a rabbit with a Snuffer. Still no clue what happened. That was a 10 yard shot. Was weird. Dead center and exited his spine...


----------



## Doofy_13

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Brother I was absolutely shocked, but very happy to see a pin wheel heart shot end up spinning this critter and dropping him in his tracks. This bow is a solid 290 FPS and the arrow is about 365 grains. Granted a bit lighter than some other heavier type arrows. So that was all that I could think, the KE had something to do with it, or the distance, it was a solid 47 if not more yards. I planted the 50 yard pin on him and squeezed as soon as he turned properly. Could the head have slid off or up the rib ? The entrance you can see is PERFECT. The shot annilated the buck, but dang, I never experienced something like this in my life.


The angle of the arrow entering the buck was even working against the arrow deflecting up. Not to mention with that yardage it was flying true as well. 

Did the buck jump the string? If he did his elbow may have come up and if your arrow hit the tip of that internally then maybe it could have deflected off of that?


----------



## Doofy_13

Never mind that entrance is way too high for that


----------



## Mike.Rotch

If you think about how deer drop and turn, they're not vertical (viewed from the front) they tilt between vertical and horizontal. (Not all the time, but alot of the time) So the angle of the body could definitely be there for it to hit a rib and go upwards. Shot looks high lung so i don't see the elbow coming into play.


----------



## SweetTalker

I shot a doe at about 35 yards from a tree last year, perfectly broadside (someone else watched the shot and agreed). The arrow entered behind the shoulder and exited out of the opposite hind leg. The side facing me had a gash about 5 inches long. Still no idea how it happened.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Got them in the mail the other day. Seem pretty good quality! Eleven of them weighed 98 grains and one weighed in at 100 grains. They spun pretty straight. I'm happy to get 12 solid broadheads for 18 bucks... That's like 10% the price of the "real" ones. I will be shooting a doe opening day with these!


----------



## bojangles808

I got 6 first for 9 bucks and they were really nice so I ordered 12 more for 18. 18 for 30 bucks not bad. All weighed 98 grains with the exception of and few at 99 and 100. Used one as a practice head and it grouped true at 60 with the rest of my arrows. No qualms about putting these in my quiver


----------



## nrlombar

Place I'm in a lottery for requires you to pass a proffecincy test with broadheads. Would rather shoot these into the target and use for small game than deal with sharpening.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89

Think I may try these out which work better the knock off traditional 2 blades or hypos?


----------



## jwilson48

Duckman89 said:


> Think I may try these out which work better the knock off traditional 2 blades or hypos?


The hypos. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89

Thanks that's the ones I was leaning to


----------



## cbay

briancopeholmes said:


> Got them in the mail the other day. Seem pretty good quality! Eleven of them weighed 98 grains and one weighed in at 100 grains. They spun pretty straight. I'm happy to get 12 solid broadheads for 18 bucks... That's like 10% the price of the "real" ones. I will be shooting a doe opening day with these!





bojangles808 said:


> I got 6 first for 9 bucks and they were really nice so I ordered 12 more for 18. 18 for 30 bucks not bad. All weighed 98 grains with the exception of and few at 99 and 100. Used one as a practice head and it grouped true at 60 with the rest of my arrows. No qualms about putting these in my quiver


Can you give me a link to the seller you got them from?


----------



## B-RadZ

Probably made in the same factory in china.


----------



## jwilson48

The one thing I tell everyone when I refer them. If you can't sharpen them, don't buy them. They are strong, cheap, accurate, but they are dull. I think putting an edge on them is a requirement but a small price to pay considering

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

cbay said:


> Can you give me a link to the seller you got them from?


http://m.ebay.com/itm/12-Pcs-2-39-3...dheads-Case-/182148176938?txnId=1526459528008


----------



## bojangles808

briancopeholmes said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/12-Pcs-2-39-3...dheads-Case-/182148176938?txnId=1526459528008


i bought from the same seller


----------



## cbay

Thanks guys!


----------



## deerbum

jwilson48 said:


> The one thing I tell everyone when I refer them. If you can't sharpen them, don't buy them. They are strong, cheap, accurate, but they are dull. I think putting an edge on them is a requirement but a small price to pay considering
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


To claim they are dull is arguable. The ones I have received were sharp, though have a ground edge vs. finely honed. Some have small nicks in the blades that I presume from how they are packaged and handled. They are certainly not scalpel sharp but do kill deer quickly as they are out of the bag. If in doubt give them a honing, it can't hurt. There is a guy on here who reuses this type of head without resharpening. If a blade gets bent he'll flatten it out with a hammer and cleanly kill another deer with the flying butter knives. I wouldn't recommend doing that but it gives one another view of acceptable sharpness.


----------



## jwilson48

deerbum said:


> To claim they are dull is arguable. The ones I have received were sharp, though have a ground edge vs. finely honed. Some have small nicks in the blades that I presume from how they are packaged and handled. They are certainly not scalpel sharp but do kill deer quickly as they are out of the bag. If in doubt give them a honing, it can't hurt. There is a guy on here who reuses this type of head without resharpening. If a blade gets bent he'll flatten it out with a hammer and cleanly kill another deer with the flying butter knives. I wouldn't recommend doing that but it gives one another view of acceptable sharpness.


Very true. I won't use a broadhead that won't shave my arm hair for fear of subpar blood and trauma. I'm sure they are sharper than the rocks Indians used to use

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SWIFFY

Has anyone seen the 1.5" cut Hypos in the knockoffs??? I cant find any.


----------



## Michael Myers

SWIFFY said:


> Has anyone seen the 1.5" cut Hypos in the knockoffs??? I cant find any.


I purchased some advertised as 1.5" received them,weighed them quickly and packed them back up this spring as I was away hunting.I took them out a few weeks ago,they were the 2" the seller refunded me,I didnt want it.These heads are excellent.I do not believe the 1.5" chinadermics are out yet,soon I would think.I will definitely buy 3-4 dz...Grizz


----------



## SWIFFY

Yes I love the 2" as well and have no problem shooting deer with them but I would like some of the 1.5". Thanks Grizz


----------



## DB444

Well I just got 40 Rage Hypodermics to the door for $45.


----------



## MAD 6

I wanted to buy some Killzone knock offs, but they are only about $5 cheaper than the real deal.


----------



## xdmelarton

Well after reading 35 pages about chipodermics, I couldn't take it any longer....I'm in for 12 @ 22.00 with a box to my door! worse case shoot coyotes and hogs! Sounds like they will be better than that though.


----------



## SFCSNOW

DB444 said:


> Well I just got 40 Rage Hypodermics to the door for $45.



Where did you find them that cheap? I enjoyed letting the air out of three deer last year with them. I'm going to pick up some more.


----------



## DB444

SFCSNOW said:


> Where did you find them that cheap? I enjoyed letting the air out of three deer last year with them. I'm going to pick up some more.



eBay


----------



## SFCSNOW

Thanks Brother


----------



## MSbowhunter48

Curiosity got the best of me and I've got 6 in the mail right now! For only 12$ it's hard to pass up.


----------



## DB444

The deal I got was a special promotion. I could not find that deal again. The cheapest I could find was 100 heads for $134 or $1.34 each. I would definitely use them on coyotes and the such just the way they are. However, the ones I received need to be sharpened a bit to please me enough to use on deer. I've got SL of other good heads that are ready to go (swackers, Rage, Ramcat, Slick Trick, Ulmer Edge, Rocket Wolverines...)!


----------



## BowhunterT100

I got 12 ready to go. All I did was touched up the blades a little. This year will be the first time trying them if they work well for me then I will order a couple dozen more.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman

Has anyone found a 125gr version? Us 125gr guys are getting the shaft


----------



## Plane & Simple

So, without reading through 35 pages, do they make a deep 6 version of the hypos?


----------



## IDABOW

Good question, I ever got an answer when I asked in the broadhead forum.


----------



## Dwiley

BowhunterT100 said:


> I got 12 ready to go. All I did was touched up the blades a little. This year will be the first time trying them if they work well for me then I will order a couple dozen more.


Same here. [emoji106] 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

IDABOW said:


> Good question, I ever got an answer when I asked in the broadhead forum.





Plane & Simple said:


> So, without reading through 35 pages, do they make a deep 6 version of the hypos?


From my search results...
No


----------



## deerbum

Doofy_13 said:


> From my search results...
> No


 It seemed like last year several sellers had Deep 6 in the products description and this year I haven't noticed any with it. There must have been enough buyers filing complaints and the word got out to remove it from the description. The same could be said for the ones currently listed as 2.3" and 1.4" heads, as far as I know they are all the same standard 2"ers.


----------



## Plane & Simple

Bummer. I did a pretty extensive search and I couldn't find anything. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## Doofy_13

deerbum said:


> It seemed like last year several sellers had Deep 6 in the products description and this year I haven't noticed any with it. There must have been enough buyers filing complaints and the word got out to remove it from the description. The same could be said for the ones currently listed as 2.3" and 1.4" heads, as far as I know they are all the same standard 2"ers.


Agree. Last year I saw them but I havent seen any this year.


----------



## nrlombar

the g1 said:


> getting the knock off sharp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What kind of sharpener is this? I am looking at getting a sharpener and like the way this looks.


----------



## StoneChaser

Lansky


----------



## nrlombar

StoneChaser said:


> Lansky


Thanks, I'm going to order one up. What angle are you guys using to sharpen these?


----------



## Spyderpancake

Just ordered a dozen for $18- if nothing else I'll stick rabbits in the garden with them.


----------



## Doofy_13

nrlombar said:


> Thanks, I'm going to order one up. What angle are you guys using to sharpen these?


My best results are at 20.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman

Got these on Amazon Prime for $28. Got them in 3 days and they came in a nice package so none of the blades are nicked


----------



## AngelDeVille

Amazon has a surprising amount of "knock offs" labeled as the real deal, I wonder how they get away with it.

That Amazon packaging is much nicer than mine from ebay, there was no real damage but they were packaged 3-4 heads per little zip-lock baggie.


----------



## Commfishmtk

I had ordered a bunch from ebay last year and they worked absolutely fine. Will be ordering more from amazon this week least they won't take 3 weeks to get.


----------



## jwilson48

I got my second batch a couple days ago. Longbow maker brand or something like that. Not near the quality of the first batch. Be careful who you buy from. My raging brand from last year was awesome

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ouachitamtnman

The store I ordered from on Amazon was Yuanxin Store. Also they were labeled MoKasi or something like that so no real attempt to perpetrate like an actual Rage product or anything like that. A little more than some others but its through Amazon Prime and only took 3 days and they came in a nice package that kept them all separate. A good deal no doubt.


----------



## jwilson48

Correction arrowsworld was my first batch

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89

Order some off eBay last night came with a plastic case


----------



## nrlombar

Doofy_13 said:


> My best results are at 20.


Struggling to get mine sharp with the lansky. Any suggestions? I've watch about a dozen videos on YouTube so far and can't get a super sharp edge. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

nrlombar said:


> Struggling to get mine sharp with the lansky. Any suggestions? I've watch about a dozen videos on YouTube so far and can't get a super sharp edge.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Just use a sharpening stone. The best thing I've found to sharpen anything though is the bottom of a coffee cup.


----------



## Doofy_13

nrlombar said:


> Struggling to get mine sharp with the lansky. Any suggestions? I've watch about a dozen videos on YouTube so far and can't get a super sharp edge.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I havent been extremely satisfied either and Im giving up on the lansky. Ive resorted to this and a pair of needle nose vice grip pliers.


----------



## nrlombar

Was searching for a good deal on a climber last night when I stumbled across this. Appears to be a summit, also saw some lone wolf stands. This website ships straight from china. Minimum order of 20, anyone else interested? Haha. Not sure how I feel.abiut this one.









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170

yeah I tried a stay sharp and a few others was just about to go Lansky anyone able to get them super sharp? if so how very interested as i love to have sharp blades especially because of how the hypo cuts and the angle it enters. i bought a $60 diamond stone
fine and extra fine double sided and would like to use that i also have a double sided Strop and a two compounds but i can't hold the blades with my fingers to good


----------



## Bowtecher24

what site were those climbers from china on?


----------



## nrlombar

Not sure I'd have to go back through my history, curious?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89

I'd definitely buy location of said climbers please


----------



## nrlombar

The one requires an order of 20, would someone want to put that together if I can find the site. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassman417

Haven't shot rages for years but I believe I'll be shooting these along with my reapers this year. Almost 100percent the same head without the packaging and touchups. I work in pork facility. Ribs cost me less than 2 bucks per rack, only difference is the way they're packaged and the ends aren't trimmed off to have x amount of bones. Finished in store I saw them for 10 to 12 bucks a rack. Details and a label cost a lot of $$


----------



## cbay

bassman417 said:


> Haven't shot rages for years but I believe I'll be shooting these along with my reapers this year. Almost 100percent the same head without the packaging and touchups. I work in pork facility. Ribs cost me less than 2 bucks per rack, only difference is the way they're packaged and the ends aren't trimmed off to have x amount of bones. Finished in store I saw them for 10 to 12 bucks a rack. Details and a label cost a lot of $$


Not dogging these at all, but so you know they are not the exact same head - at least mine aren't. I got mine the other day and looked closely at them next to my authentic hypos and the ferrule and other parts are defintely different. Look good though. Haven't shot them yet but betting they will fly good.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

cbay said:


> Not dogging these at all, but so you know they are not the exact same head - at least mine aren't. I got mine the other day and looked closely at them next to my authentic hypos and the ferrule and other parts are defintely different. Look good though. Haven't shot them yet but betting they will fly good.


Yep, seems to be great quality, but definitely not the same. I have no doubt they'll do just fine.


----------



## cbay

When trying to sharpen these blades, wasn't having any luck using pen style hook sharpeners so i tried a small 1" wide flat stone sharpener and got them sharp enough.
FYI, thought i would check a new pack of authentic rages and see how sharp they were. They didn't have any nicks on them like the knockoffs, but were in no way sharper, seemed a little duller to me.


----------



## meatmissile

I bought 24 of these Chinadermics today for 1.12$ each. Cant beat that for a one and done BH. Will hit them with the sharpener as soon as they get here and put s few in the quiver beside of my Black hornets!!


----------



## Hoyt-U

Rage is garbage!


----------



## meatmissile

Hoyt-U said:


> Rage is garbage!


LOL tell us how you really feel about Rage.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweeg

I bought a dozen of the hypos a few months ago. I finally got them out to sharpen, but I feel like my cheap lansky broadhead tool is almost dulling them further. I guess I'll have to try a different method.

On a side note, has anyone here tried the Swhacker knockoffs? I'm kind of intrigued by that design http://www.ebay.com/itm/281783130479

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Tweeg said:


> I bought a dozen of the hypos a few months ago. I finally got them out to sharpen, but I feel like my cheap lansky broadhead tool is almost dulling them further. I guess I'll have to try a different method.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone here tried the Swhacker knockoffs? I'm kind of intrigued by that design http://www.ebay.com/itm/281783130479
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


I got some, a little rattle and need to be sharpened but overall pretty pleased. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSbowhunter48

Got 6 in the other day and was able to shoot them today. Hit right with field points and reapers out to 40 yards. I won't hesitate to sling them at something this year.


----------



## Sumoj275

Good to hear


----------



## Ruttin BUX

Was wondering if anyone has measured the broadheads cutting diameter? I've noticed 2" and 2.3" cutting diameters listed on ebay. I purchased some for turkey season and they were listed as 2.3", but I measured them at 2 1/8th. Was curious what the 2" measured?


----------



## jwilson48

The same. They are only 2.3 when the blades are at 90 degrees not fully deployed. 


I just received my fake g5 t3s and they appear to be made just as well. Excited to try them out. Spider clips look slightly different, but work just the same. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

I have used these for 2 years now and like them a lot for the price! I have shot 3 deer and a turkey with one and when I hit the turkey it finally broke. Here is a photo of a 40 yard group with 4 field points and 1 knock off rage (normal 2" 2 blade) and here is one of the deer I shot. I have smacked a couple into the metal pole that helps hold my target and that destroys them but they seem great for the price!


----------



## Duckman89

Got mine in yesterday I'm impressed ant shot them yet but eye test they got a 100


----------



## Dwiley

Like others I had to touch up the blades. They wasn't very sharp but after a little work with my sharpener I had them shaving. 
If one didn't spin straight I'd just change the collar til it would. 
Can't wait to put one thru an animal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bg305

Yup, I ordered another dozen just in case for $18.99 and they even came with a fancy carrying case.


----------



## hunterhewi

Well this thread got to me, ordered 30 knockoffs for for $48


----------



## blainebowhunter

Used them last year after running out of grim reapers. Shot 3 deer with them, watched all 3 go down in sight.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Finally got to try one out tonight. I'm pleased with the purchase. Here's a thread i just started.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4200273


----------



## hunterhewi

My chipodermics should be here today


----------



## Mike.Rotch

hunterhewi said:


> My chipodermics should be here today


Report back with the news! Think I may order more soon.


----------



## redman

I got a set of 12 nockoff hypodermic all spin true all are 94.to 95 grains all i did is send a little time to get them sharper Going to try them out in a few weeks . 12 heads for $16 dollars shipped .


----------



## meatmissile

Got 24 Chinadermics in the mail yesterday. They were impressively sharp as the last set i ordered were kinda dull. I touched them up to a sticky sharp though. Now i have enuff for the season and some to give all my buddys as they will surely be impressed with the carnage im about to inflict in 2 more weeks

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

I have sent 3 through my glendel target each 15 times so far, only issue I am having with them is I have to replace the o-rings everytime I pass them through the bow. I place a new edge on them with a "steel" and bring them back to razor sharp every time. I am going to stick with them, even when I have to replace them I can buy about 48 tips for the price one can purchase 1 of the actual name brand 3 packs for. I have not switched to the hypodermics or chisel tips yet, I am using the original design ones. Maybe the next set I get I will try hypodermics.


----------



## PAKraig

Ouachitamtnman said:


> Got these on Amazon Prime for $28. Got them in 3 days and they came in a nice package so none of the blades are nicked


Are the blades on these removable/replaceable??


----------



## Tweeg

PAKraig said:


> Are the blades on these removable/replaceable??


I can't speak for the ones from Amazon, but the ones I purchased over the winter on eBay have removable blades. There's a small allen screw that you can remove to swap blades.

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89

My ebays blades can be removed


----------



## parker18

Guys, do the blades have a little rattle on yours? I ordered 12 a few weeks ago. Playing with em at home I noticed that even with the shock collar installed properly and tightened down on the arrow there was still a little rattle in the blades. I actually smeared a tiny bit of sting wax on the blades and that was enough to keep them from rattling when shaken, but I want to see if other have experienced this.


----------



## jewalker7842

parker18 said:


> Guys, do the blades have a little rattle on yours? I ordered 12 a few weeks ago. Playing with em at home I noticed that even with the shock collar installed properly and tightened down on the arrow there was still a little rattle in the blades. I actually smeared a tiny bit of sting wax on the blades and that was enough to keep them from rattling when shaken, but I want to see if other have experienced this.


Pretty common with the Chinadermics. What you just did was the fix that works the best.


----------



## jwilson48

Yeah I've ordered from 3 sellers on ebay and so far the only ones that don't rattle much was from gogo-up. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

parker18 said:


> Guys, do the blades have a little rattle on yours? I ordered 12 a few weeks ago. Playing with em at home I noticed that even with the shock collar installed properly and tightened down on the arrow there was still a little rattle in the blades. I actually smeared a tiny bit of sting wax on the blades and that was enough to keep them from rattling when shaken, but I want to see if other have experienced this.


If they didn't rattle i'd be worried. All of the real ones i've ever bought rattled.


----------



## gridman

redman said:


> I got a set of 12 nockoff hypodermic all spin true all are 94.to 95 grains all i did is send a little time to get them sharper Going to try them out in a few weeks . 12 heads for $16 dollars shipped .


got mine today 10 for 13 dollars...........all weighed in at 94-95 grains for me too, gonna touch up the blades too


----------



## SheaXPO

Can someone post a link to the broad heads you bought?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

Bought the 125 Chinadermics, Friday a week ago and they arrived today.They weigh 125gr dead on and have the 2.3in cut blades. Just ordered 24 more to put away in my BH collection. I will post pics of weight diff and cut width tomorrow. Didnt get to open package till I got home from work so no time for pics.


----------



## bigbucks170

at this point I am shocked Rage don`t lower its prices some ..I think if they were like thunderheads $30 for 6 broad heads I would bite the bullet but $45 for 3 and $20 for replacement blades for 3 heads .. I can`t believe they sell at all.. heck I get a free 
box case with my Chinadermics ..Rage needs to cheapen up there packaging and stop sponsoring these silly shows and hunters the performance of their broadhead will sell itself the word is already out RAGE


----------



## BackroadBowyer

Discovered this thread tonight, got on eBay, and ordered 12 rage 125gr 2.3" Hypos (retired 1 of my 3 "real" rages on a bear hunt last week in Canada), as well as a scale that measures in grains. I got 12 heads AND a scale out the door for $31 total. That's 33% off the cost of buying 3 more rage heads. Watched a good YouTube video comparison of the same heads first, the reviewer said the "real" hypos may be a little pointier at the tip, but in terms of sharpness of the blades he noticed no difference.

I'm going to check the weight tolerances on these heads when they come in (as well as the 'real' ones) and see what I find.


----------



## swtchback

I finally did it and ordered twelve 100 gr hypo "knockoffs" yesterday, figure if they end up being bad i can use them for practice, shoot for no more than what i paid, i would pay more for three rage "real" practice heads.


----------



## bojangles808

BackroadBowyer said:


> I'm going to check the weight tolerances on these heads when they come in (as well as the 'real' ones) and see what I find.


mine were all within a grain of 98 grains. im happy


----------



## Michael Myers

I plan on putting some more animals down this fall with the Chinadermic.I have put numerous kills on the ground,and 9 kills from the heads i have bought so far.I buy them just to give to buddies...I have not heard any complaints except "it puts to big of a hole" in the deer,lol.But that's from a 61 yr old,old school bowhunter.He's a "Dermic" fan now....Grizz


----------



## bg305

meatmissile said:


> Bought the 125 Chinadermics, Friday a week ago and they arrived today.They weigh 125gr dead on and have the 2.3in cut blades. Just ordered 24 more to put away in my BH collection. I will post pics of weight diff and cut width tomorrow. Didnt get to open package till I got home from work so no time for pics.


Post the link to the seller with the 125gr hypos. Thanks


----------



## hunterhewi

If anyone is interested i have 21 brand new 100 grain chinadermics in black i switched to the 125s. 
$40 tyd for the 21 havebem in a couple days


----------



## meatmissile

bg305 said:


> Post the link to the seller with the 125gr hypos. Thanks


Cant get it to post up

Look up 125grn rage hypo you will find it on EBAY. Sorry


----------



## meatmissile

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57c9a0eb001ab/0902161020.jpg?









Here is the 125 china head compared to a 100 china head. I weighed 12 heads. 5 weighed 125grn,6 weighed 123grn,1 weighed 122grn. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Are the blades the same between the 100 and 125? Hard to tell in that pic


----------



## meatmissile

The 125 is 2.3in cut the 100s are just 2in cut as you can see a diff in total blade length

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille

I finally got a scale and I was getting a consistent 98 grain weight on the 12 hypo and 12 chisel point that I have.


----------



## dbagg

Hewi, PM sent. Thanks


----------



## BowhunterT100

I ordered 6 more today.


----------



## SheaXPO

SheaXPO said:


> Can someone post a link to the broad heads you bought?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or a seller...looking for 100 gr....there seems to be so many I want to make sure I get the right ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

meatmissile said:


> The 125 is 2.3in cut the 100s are just 2in cut as you can see a diff in total blade length
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


It looks as if the blades arebthe same possibly, maybe the difference is in blade angle?


----------



## meatmissile

hunterhewi said:


> It looks as if the blades arebthe same possibly, maybe the difference is in blade angle?


They are diff. Pic doesnt show it very well. The 100grn blades are not swept back full. It only measures 2in tip to tip. The 125s measured exactly 2.3 in tip to tip and also have a little more sweep then the 100grn heads

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## bg305

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12PK-New-Ar...385348?hash=item3f57682f84:g:7cUAAOSweuxWTFZ5

The way these things are selling they will be $1 each soon.


----------



## Michael Myers

I am going to order some 125 gr after work tonight to try,which ebay member is selling the 125 gr?All mine are 100 gr....Grizz


----------



## hunterhewi

I just got my 125s yesterday there is quite a difference. They will leave some good holes


----------



## MJF1229

hunterhewi said:


> I just got my 125s yesterday there is quite a difference. They will leave some good holes


Do you have a link to which ones you bought? Or which seller they were from?


----------



## meatmissile

hunterhewi said:


> I just got my 125s yesterday there is quite a difference. They will leave some good holes


Did yours measure 2,3in like the hypo extremes? Mine did

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

MJF1229 said:


> Do you have a link to which ones you bought? Or which seller they were from?



Just search hypodermic 125 on ebay


----------



## hunterhewi

meatmissile said:


> Did yours measure 2,3in like the hypo extremes? Mine did
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Ill measure when i get home from work, but im sure they do. Definately a bigger cut than the 100s


----------



## MJF1229

hunterhewi said:


> Just search hypodermic 125 on ebay


I did that but wasn't sure which seller to buy from. There were three different sellers when I looked, just curious if one was better than the other to buy from.


----------



## meatmissile

Here is who I bought mine from. All heads are with in 2 grns of each other and shoot just like the 45$ Rage heads. They are not crazy sharp but about a min per head and the blades will shave.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12Pcs-125Gr...092630?hash=item281ed6e8d6:g:F~kAAOSwi0RXw4cF


----------



## Romero14

How long is it taking for delivery of the knockoffs?


----------



## meatmissile

Romero14 said:


> How long is it taking for delivery of the knockoffs?


The longest ive waited is 9 working days


----------



## Romero14

Can you send me a link to the seller or heads meatmissle?


----------



## meatmissile

They also send 25-30 extra shock collars with every Doz heads you buy. Bet Rage aint doing that with their 3 per pack.!!


----------



## meatmissile

Romero14 said:


> Can you send me a link to the seller or heads meatmissle?


I just posted it 3 post earlier


----------



## Romero14

Sorry. Didn't realize you posted it. Thank you


----------



## meatmissile

Romero14 said:


> Sorry. Didn't realize you posted it. Thank you


No prob glad i can help

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

MJF1229 said:


> I did that but wasn't sure which seller to buy from. There were three different sellers when I looked, just curious if one was better than the other to buy from.


I have no idea on which seller would be best


----------



## hunterhewi

meatmissile said:


> Here is who I bought mine from. All heads are with in 2 grns of each other and shoot just like the 45$ Rage heads. They are not crazy sharp but about a min per head and the blades will shave.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12Pcs-125Gr...092630?hash=item281ed6e8d6:g:F~kAAOSwi0RXw4cF


Same seller i purchased from


----------



## Michael Myers

Kind of funny,reading the posts from people who have never used or hunted with them.....classic.


----------



## meatmissile

***Grizz*** said:


> Kind of funny,reading the posts from people who have never used or hunted with them.....classic.


Haters gonna killers gonna kill!!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

Here is better pic of 100s compared to 125s. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers

Just ordered a dz 125 gr Chinadermics to use from a new bow and arrows....Grizz


----------



## meatmissile

***Grizz*** said:


> Just ordered a dz 125 gr Chinadermics to use from a new bow and arrows....Grizz


Me to Grizz,bought 2 more dozen just to put up. I can give them away and not feel like i lost a high stakes bet. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers

29.99 Canadian for a dz,free shipping.Says Sept 21-Oct 3 is when they will arrive.I have given away,3 or 4 dz of the 100 gr to close friends.They have had great success as have i....I cant wait to screw on the 125gr big nasty mf'krs to a 500 gr+ arrow....Grizz


----------



## meatmissile

***Grizz*** said:


> 29.99 Canadian for a dz,free shipping.Says Sept 21-Oct 3 is when they will arrive.I have given away,3 or 4 dz of the 100 gr to close friends.They have had great success as have i....I cant wait to screw on the 125gr big nasty mf'krs to a 500 gr+ arrow....Grizz


I am sitting here now building a FMJ that finishes out at 505gr with a 125 hypo up front with a 75gr brass insert at 27 1/4 in long. Gonna gettem blood as we open our season next saturday. Good luck Grizz!!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

My 125s will be sitting atop my 28" victory arrows with 125 grain inserts for a total of 575 grains


----------



## meatmissile

hunterhewi said:


> My 125s will be sitting atop my 28" victory arrows with 125 grain inserts for a total of 575 grains


That should be nasty stuff rt there brutha

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers

meatmissile said:


> I am sitting here now building a FMJ that finishes out at 505gr with a 125 hypo up front with a 75gr brass insert at 27 1/4 in long. Gonna gettem blood as we open our season next saturday. Good luck Grizz!!
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I just ordered a dz new arrows and 3 dz different brass inserts to build some more heavy foc arrows.I have a few dz that would weigh 545-550 gr with the 125 gr Chinadermics.Not sure,i might build 480 gr or 570ish gr,im going to mess around with a few when they arrive.Good luck as well...Grizz


----------



## meatmissile

I really found that a 500gr +/- few grns in my arrows seem to be the sweet spot keeping my FOC between 17-20%. Arrows tune great and fly like darts out to 50+ yards. Im not into the 100yrd shooting with my bow. Leave that to my 300blackout!!😉

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commfishmtk

Has anyone tried ordering the chinadermics from Amazon?


----------



## meatmissile

Commfishmtk said:


> Has anyone tried ordering the chinadermics from Amazon?


Havent seen them on there

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## War_Material

Man I wanna see some kills with these!! But to order some 125s

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Commfishmtk

Here ya go. 

https://www.amazon.com/MoKasi-Arche...ds=rage+hypodermic+broadheads+100+grain&psc=1


----------



## irishhacker

Just ordered a dozen from fleabay based on the reviews in this thread...thank you guys

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth

DB444 said:


> Well I just got 40 Rage Hypodermics to the door for $45.


Dang, that's a pretty good score.


----------



## IndianaPSE

hunterhewi said:


> Same seller i purchased from


How do you sharpen yours?


----------



## jwilson48

IndianaPSE said:


> How do you sharpen yours?


Stay sharp sharpening guide is the best thing ever to sharpen with! You can't screw it up as long as you have a basic understanding of how to sharpen

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

IndianaPSE said:


> How do you sharpen yours?


I have been using a small 4in diamond steel that works wonders on these blades. A couple others have tried it and seem to really like it.


----------



## lweingart

BackroadBowyer said:


> Discovered this thread tonight, got on eBay, and ordered 12 rage 125gr 2.3" Hypos (retired 1 of my 3 "real" rages on a bear hunt last week in Canada), as well as a scale that measures in grains. I got 12 heads AND a scale out the door for $31 total. That's 33% off the cost of buying 3 more rage heads. Watched a good YouTube video comparison of the same heads first, the reviewer said the "real" hypos may be a little pointier at the tip, but in terms of sharpness of the blades he noticed no difference.
> 
> I'm going to check the weight tolerances on these heads when they come in (as well as the 'real' ones) and see what I find.


Can you please post a link to that video?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhunter3

Where are you guys finding the 125 grain Chinadermics? I had no luck on eBay. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Just do an ebay search "hypodermic 125"


----------



## meatmissile

vtbowhunter3 said:


> Where are you guys finding the 125 grain Chinadermics? I had no luck on eBay. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to page 39 and look at post 952. I put the link on it.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

IndianaPSE said:


> How do you sharpen yours?


Diamond stone works ok. The best thing i've found is the ring on the bottom of a ceramic coffee cup.


----------



## vtbowhunter3

meatmissile said:


> Go to page 39 and look at post 952. I put the link on it.


Sounds good! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

Ordered (12) 125gr Chinadermics this morning to use out of the girls xbow this fall.....I'm gonna order (12) 100gr's to try out of the compound too.....hard to pass up for $20.....


----------



## Doc Stone

*Looking for some Rage Deep Six Hyp's knock-offs*

title says it all=
at worse , I could use as practice heads=
hoping someone can link to some Chinesedermic
Deep Sixes 100 grainers=
thanks very much
Doc Stone


----------



## Michigandr

Has anybody actually hit a solid bone with these? The ferrels look quite a bit thinner than the originals. Comparing the 100's to the 125's, where are they putting the extra weight? Are the ferrels beefier, or is it just in the longer blades?


----------



## jwilson48

Not scapula but leg bone. Didn't hurt the head at all this was just a yearling doe not a mature buck. . One thing I will say after ordering from multiple sellers. ...they are all a little different. Some I haven't been impressed with. 









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Michigandr said:


> Has anybody actually hit a solid bone with these? The ferrels look quite a bit thinner than the originals. Comparing the 100's to the 125's, where are they putting the extra weight? Are the ferrels beefier, or is it just in the longer blades?


The ferruls are beefier and longer to accomodate the longer blades


----------



## hoyt23

I read all the hype about a year ago and ordered a dozen from EBAY. I can't bring myself to use them on anything since I personally could not get a sharp edge on them and the plastic collars that came with them were junk. Even though I could live with the rattle of the heads, the collars did not consistently hold the blades in and that drove me crazy. HOWEVER--a couple of good things about the experience. I had never shot RAGES before and I liked them enough to buy some "real Rages" which were vast improvements in sharpness and quality of the collars. The EBAY ones I bought I was very successful with a bit of epoxy to glue the heads in the shut position so now I have some great, cheap practice heads. Also, there are sooooo many people selling the Chinadermics I would bet that some could be much better than others. If you are going to give it a try pay careful attention to the exact buyers that guys are recommending and you should have a good chance at getting some good ones.


----------



## phantom1

bg305 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12PK-New-Ar...385348?hash=item3f57682f84:g:7cUAAOSweuxWTFZ5
> 
> The way these things are selling they will be $1 each soon.


I saw 60 for about $61 yesterday, so you are correct. Don't remember which supplier. Who knows about the quality?


----------



## jwilson48

Longbowmaker is the one seller I was the least happy with. Ferrules not as strong, different screws even though they were all part of 12 I ordered, and blades wouldn't open freely until working them back and forth several times with pressure. Even the shock collars were thinner some had thin spots making them almost transparent in spots. The two sellers I would buy from again are arrowsworld and go go up

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## bojangles808

mine have pronounced hiss to them. do the regular rage hypos have a hiss to them when shot?


----------



## lweingart

I think everyone that has bought these deeds to post the name of the seller they bought from and if the heads were good or not. This would save a lot of people from buying the ones that may not be as good. 

I myself just bought a dozen from longbow maker and now I read that this sellers heads aren't very good. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Ordered mine from loodi817 .... I'll post my findings once they arrive


----------



## 17ghk

After reading this thread since last year I took the plunge.


----------



## SFCSNOW

Picked up 60 for $60. Shouldn't needs heads again for a year or two. Kidding. 60 will last me at least three seasons haha.


----------



## rmomn

bojangles808 said:


> mine have pronounced hiss to them. do the regular rage hypos have a hiss to them when shot?


Yes the originals make a hiss noise also.


----------



## jewalker7842

They work awesome for squirrels too lol.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman

Commfishmtk said:


> Has anyone tried ordering the chinadermics from Amazon?


I got mine from Mokasi on Amazon Prime. They were here in 3 days. Nice packaging and they all seem great. Might touch up the blades per recommendations here but that'd be it.


----------



## jwilson48

lweingart said:


> I think everyone that has bought these deeds to post the name of the seller they bought from and if the heads were good or not. This would save a lot of people from buying the ones that may not be as good.
> 
> I myself just bought a dozen from longbow maker and now I read that this sellers heads aren't very good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I've mentioned it several times in this thread who has been good and not 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## 17ghk

I bought from hugediscount that seemed to have good feedback on ebay and here.


----------



## lweingart

jwilson48 said:


> I've mentioned it several times in this thread who has been good and not
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


This is true and so have other's but this thread it 101 pages (tapatalk) it's to long to read through to find them. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mainehunt

I purchased 6 Chinese Hypodermics off of Amazon. Expected shipping date was listed as September 10th. After it updated the shipping and tracking, the expected delivery date became October 3th.

I emailed the seller and said I wanted my money back, October 30th was WAY too late.

He shipped me 1 dozen Hypos 2nd day air and said when the original 6 get here, I can keep those also.


----------



## meatmissile

The longest i have waited is 9 working days. They seem to be fairly reasonable shipping time from china

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17ghk

jwilson48 said:


> I've mentioned it several times in this thread who has been good and not
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Some of the sellers that I saw early on I no longer see. Probably should have got some last year.


----------



## maximus4444

Ouachitamtnman said:


> I got mine from Mokasi on Amazon Prime. They were here in 3 days. Nice packaging and they all seem great. Might touch up the blades per recommendations here but that'd be it.


I got a 12 pack from Mokasi of Amazon Prime. Delivered within a few days. However, I cannot for the life of me find the correct hex wrench to unscrew the post in the broadheads. It's driving me nuts. Also, they rattle. Every one of them. I got 100gr chinadermics.

I haven't practiced with them yet.


----------



## parker18

Little string wax on the blades helps the rattle. From what I'm told the genuine ones rattle too... When I get lotto I'll buy a pm and let you know.


----------



## AngelDeVille

I had read to tie the blades with dental floss so they won't open to use them as a practice head.... They opened right up in my broadhead target just like the floss wasn't there. nice big ole slash in the foam.

That could stop the rattle. 

When using collars, and with the head tightened onto the shaft, I don't notice any rattle. the arrow rattling in my QAD rest makes much more noise.


----------



## jwilson48

maximus4444 said:


> I got a 12 pack from Mokasi of Amazon Prime. Delivered within a few days. However, I cannot for the life of me find the correct hex wrench to unscrew the post in the broadheads. It's driving me nuts. Also, they rattle. Every one of them. I got 100gr chinadermics.
> 
> I haven't practiced with them yet.


As far as the rattle some of mine do some don't. As far as the screw, I had the same problem. I ended up using a torx bit from a precision screwdriver set. Works great

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## TheScOuT

parker18 said:


> Little string wax on the blades helps the rattle. From what I'm told the genuine ones rattle too.


You nailed it. The real Rage heads rattle also....I bought a pack just to see what they were about. I have never shot an animal with them but ALL of them rattled when screwed onto an arrow. The wax is a nice idea. 


Rage story for the group....
A buddy of mine called me to help him drag out a doe. I went out there and he made a great quartering away shot at 20 yards on a 120 lb fully mature South Georgia doe. She was in some thick, nasty brush all caught up. This doe had a hole in here like I've never seen. Her lungs could almost FALL OUT of the entrance and/or exit. Incredible damage that broad head did....she didn't have a chance of any sort.


----------



## bigbucks170

I got 18 and none rattle from two different sellers no issues taking blades off or screws out...but I do like the first ones a little better but they came with duller blades though small green case. other set came with a bigger dark case all on Ebay


----------



## mralston86

I've tried the Chinese version. Tested them next to the real thing. The blades seem to be different and it was preventing the blades from opening. 15-20 shots and the Chinese head never opened.


----------



## maximus4444

parker18 said:


> Little string wax on the blades helps the rattle. From what I'm told the genuine ones rattle too... When I get lotto I'll buy a pm and let you know.


I'll have to try that.


----------



## WildmanWilson

I just wonder how much these Ebay guys buy them for if they can sell them for less than 2 bucks each?


----------



## hunterhewi

Was bored here at work today so i did a little modification to my knockoffs. I dont like the shock collars one bit. Plus with the collars i couldnt get them to spin true. Took a dremel tool to the very back of the blades and did away with the shock collars, replaced them with orthodontic rubber bands. Now my heads spin perfect and NO rattle!


----------



## meatmissile

hunterhewi said:


> Was bored here at work today so i did a little modification to my knockoffs. I dont like the shock collars one bit. Plus with the collars i couldnt get them to spin true. Took a dremel tool to the very back of the blades and did away with the shock collars, replaced them with orthodontic rubber bands. Now my heads spin perfect and NO rattle!
> 
> View attachment 4796370


Sweet mod rt there. I also have found that messing with shockcollar location is a must to get all heads to spin true. I thought about doing the same just hadnt takin time to mess with it. Will try this out soon

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin fast

There are some videos on you tube that shows the comparison of nock offs to originals . Same dang head only thing i noticed is ferrel seems to be polished more .


----------



## hunterhewi

Should work like a charm! If anyone wants some ortho bands shoot me a pm i have a ton id get rid of at a good price


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

If anyone wants 12 hypo knock offs, let me know. I just can't bring myself to use them. Sticking with exodus. Pay the shipping and you can have them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

I ordered these on 9/7 for $21 shipped.....they arrived today(9/10) in my mailbox.....they were packaged in 2 small baggies with 6 broadheads each....they came with some extra shock collars and the blades I felt seems pretty darn sharp...I'm gonna shoot a couple tomorrow into my 18-1 rhinehart and see how they do....


12pcs New Archery Slipcam Hypodermic Broadheads 2 Blade 100GRAIN 2" Cut US 711707764910 | eBay
http://m.ebay.com/itm/12PCs-New-Arch...=1303606011009


----------



## dmc12

maximus4444 said:


> I got a 12 pack from Mokasi of Amazon Prime. Delivered within a few days. However, I cannot for the life of me find the correct hex wrench to unscrew the post in the broadheads. It's driving me nuts. Also, they rattle. Every one of them. I got 100gr chinadermics.
> 
> I haven't practiced with them yet.


Mine fit a 1/16 hex perfectly. None of my sets had that size but I was able to find a single at the hardware store for .40


----------



## eorlando

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> If anyone wants 12 hypo knock offs, let me know. I just can't bring myself to use them. Sticking with exodus. Pay the shipping and you can have them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm sent


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

eorlando said:


> Pm sent


Returned. Yours if you want them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard932

hunterhewi said:


> Was bored here at work today so i did a little modification to my knockoffs. I dont like the shock collars one bit. Plus with the collars i couldnt get them to spin true. Took a dremel tool to the very back of the blades and did away with the shock collars, replaced them with orthodontic rubber bands. Now my heads spin perfect and NO rattle!
> 
> View attachment 4796370


I did the same thing to a couple years ago when I used the hypodermic. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## SheaXPO

Been waiting over 9 days now on Longbow maker from eBay. from what I read now I shouldn't have went with that seller. I don't even have tracking info yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

anyone looking for sitka gear for cheaper? 

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20160912104302&SearchText=sitka

let me know how it is.


----------



## lweingart

SheaXPO said:


> Been waiting over 9 days now on Longbow maker from eBay. from what I read now I shouldn't have went with that seller. I don't even have tracking info yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been waiting 8 days so far 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

9 days here.....says estimated delivery date is 9-29.. probably typical customs quarantine 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

I am 11 days on one order and 9 days on the other so waiting is just a part of buying things from over seas.


----------



## meatmissile

Got 12 of my chinadermics today. They were ordered Sept 2nd so 14 days from china. I can live with it

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## PreacherMan76

Mine were ordered on the 7th. Hopefully they will be here before the 24th opener. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

PreacherMan76 said:


> Mine were ordered on the 7th. Hopefully they will be here before the 24th opener.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


If you ordered 125s i can send u a few so will have them for sure. Pm let me know if you want a few

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

PreacherMan76 said:


> Mine were ordered on the 7th. Hopefully they will be here before the 24th opener.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I also have some 100gr aswell

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## PreacherMan76

meatmissile said:


> I also have some 100gr aswell
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I ordered 12 hypo from amazon as well and they will be delivered on Monday but I greatly appreciate the offer. I originally ordered 12 blue ones on amazon and that is the slow ones

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bojangles808

How were the weights on the 125s? I'm thinking of ordering some heavier ones to they onky come in 2.3 inch cut in 125?


----------



## meatmissile

bojangles808 said:


> How were the weights on the 125s? I'm thinking of ordering some heavier ones to they onky come in 2.3 inch cut in 125?


I had 6 that were 125grn,,5 that were 125 and 1 that was 122 grn so pretty close and the 1st doz 100grn I had varied from 97.5 to 98.7 so they were very consistant. Yes the 125s are 2.3in cut only.


----------



## bojangles808

meatmissile said:


> I had 6 that were 125grn,,5 that were 125 and 1 that was 122 grn so pretty close and the 1st doz 100grn I had varied from 97.5 to 98.7 so they were very consistant. Yes the 125s are 2.3in cut only.


Thanks which ebay seller did u use for the 125s


----------



## meatmissile

bojangles808 said:


> Thanks which ebay seller did u use for the 125s


His seller name is sosopong

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillzer

Shot a doe Monday with one of these. Shot was back and high and this is what happened. Arrow didn't pass through and Broke a blade and bent the ferrule . I searched a while for her that night with no luck because there was really no blood to follow. I Went back the next morning and was able to find her. I will not shoot these again if the blades break and ferrule bends on a shot like this.


----------



## Dillzer

Here's a better picture of the broadhead. I'm not sure why my pictures are posting sideways ? Anyways, the shot was completely broadside and I was about 25' high in the tree she was 23 yards. Shoot these with caution fellas.


----------



## meatmissile

Dillzer said:


> Shot a doe Monday with one of these. Shot was back and high and this is what happened. Arrow didn't pass through and Broke a blade and bent the ferrule . I searched a while for her that night with no luck because there was really no blood to follow. I Went back the next morning and was able to find her. I will not shoot these again if the blades break and ferrule bends on a shot like this.


Glad you found her. I have pics of original hypos and chisel tips that look just as bad or in worse shape. They were all one and done. I figure a buck a piece is better then 15bucks a piece. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

Dillzer said:


> Shot a doe Monday with one of these. Shot was back and high and this is what happened. Arrow didn't pass through and Broke a blade and bent the ferrule . I searched a while for her that night with no luck because there was really no blood to follow. I Went back the next morning and was able to find her. I will not shoot these again if the blades break and ferrule bends on a shot like this.


Did the head come out the same side it went in as it looks like a really high entrance wound

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillzer

Yea it came back out the same hole that it entered and the shot angle was fairly high. Figured it wouldn't have any trouble passing through a rib cage at 20 yards? But needless to say it was destroyed. I won't shoot these again.


----------



## QSA01

As a manufacturer I cannot condone buying any type of counterfeit product. I understand trying to save a dollar, but it cost a lot to bring a product to market and try to protect the intellectual property of such. In my humble opinion, theft is theft. I would never willingly buy a product that I knew was a knock off on principle alone. I am not being judgmental... just saying, buyer beware.


----------



## Rrichardsg

Just don't buy those things. They are knock offs and so they use technology or design from a great American company. When you buy these things help to put the American company out of business. Stay away from them, and keep Americans at work.


----------



## QSA01

Rrichardsg said:


> Just don't buy those things. They are knock offs and so they use technology or design from a great American company. When you buy these things help to put the American company out of business. Stay away from them, and keep Americans at work.


true....


----------



## jwilson48

Rrichardsg said:


> Just don't buy those things. They are knock offs and so they use technology or design from a great American company. When you buy these things help to put the American company out of business. Stay away from them, and keep Americans at work.


For the 800 th time. Rages are made in China not USA 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

I do buy american on some things as we all do but look around your house and what you use and wear everyday. It is most likely made out of the US. I shoot magnus heads aswell. But knowing that all rage heads are made in china, the only diff is the price once they get put in a fancy packaged and pimped out on TV like over priced beer.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## War_Material

Still waiting for mine to get here. Ordered on September 3 and still waiting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild-Lines

QSA01 said:


> As a manufacturer I cannot condone buying any type of counterfeit product. I understand trying to save a dollar, but it cost a lot to bring a product to market and try to protect the intellectual property of such. In my humble opinion, theft is theft. I would never willingly buy a product that I knew was a knock off on principle alone. I am not being judgmental... just saying, buyer beware.


exactly. I am not a mfg, but huge industry problem. I am all for saving a buck, but how can expect people to want to develop new products and take the risk to bring them to market if they will just be stolen and sold for cheaper. in the end we, the consumer, lose out when people no longer develop stuff. it is irrelevant if the original mfg had them made in China, that fact his designs are stolen is the issue


----------



## clint6760

I can't get my sharp for the life of me. I guess I'm gonna buy rage replacement blades. Dang $20 for 3


----------



## meatmissile

clint6760 said:


> I can't get my sharp for the life of me. I guess I'm gonna buy rage replacement blades. Dang $20 for 3


What are you using to sharpen them with.?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## bojangles808

Dillzer said:


> Shot a doe Monday with one of these. Shot was back and high and this is what happened. Arrow didn't pass through and Broke a blade and bent the ferrule . I searched a while for her that night with no luck because there was really no blood to follow. I Went back the next morning and was able to find her. I will not shoot these again if the blades break and ferrule bends on a shot like this.


poor shot and still found the deer. id be very happy


----------



## thetracker3

Dillzer said:


> Shot a doe Monday with one of these. Shot was back and high and this is what happened. Arrow didn't pass through and Broke a blade and bent the ferrule . I searched a while for her that night with no luck because there was really no blood to follow. I Went back the next morning and was able to find her. I will not shoot these again if the blades break and ferrule bends on a shot like this.


have you never broke a blade on a broadhead before? with a shot like that i would be more than pleased with the broadheads


----------



## Ruttin BUX

Received my order yesterday. Took about 3 weeks to arrive. All of the heads weighed around 96 grains. I used one last year to fill my doe tag and was really impressed. Very short recovery and massive blood trail.


----------



## tsilvers

jwilson48 said:


> For the 800 th time. Rages are made in China not USA
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Regardless where the product or parts of a product are manufactured... only a fraction of the $$ involved leaves our country... its a global market no doubt...however, the majority stays here as opposed to none of it staying here...... as the old cliche goes... if you choose to keep biting the keep the hand that feeds you (ie. American companies/economy) you gonna eventually starve ... some of you guys need a basic econ 101 education... This chinese thievery is disgusting... to see so many clueless people contributing to this is quite sad.. they are and will continue to put small american businesses in a bind... this is just one small sample of what the american economy is up against... everyday more and more small companies are getting screwed by the chinese and the cheap azz american who supports it... nice work fellas... way to support those who have brought us so many cool and innovative products over the years..

When you put them outta biz... think ur chinese buddies are gonna continue to engineer and design us quality new archery stuff... ?


----------



## tsilvers

And... im actually suprised the AT management lets these types of threads stick around... if I was a supporting manufacturer of this site whoes product was being copied id pull sponsorship in a hearbeat... Suppose Terry woulda let chinese copies of his product live here back in the day...


----------



## jwilson48

tsilvers said:


> Regardless where the product or parts of a product are manufactured... only a fraction of the $$ involved leaves our country... its a global market no doubt...however, the majority stays here as opposed to none of it staying here...... as the old cliche goes... if you choose to keep biting the keep the hand that feeds you (ie. American companies/economy) you gonna eventually starve ... some of you guys need a basic econ 101 education... This chinese thievery is disgusting... to see so many clueless people contributing to this is quite sad.. they are and will continue to put small american businesses in a bind... this is just one small sample of what the american economy is up against... everyday more and more small companies are getting screwed by the chinese and the cheap azz american who supports it... nice work fellas... way to support those who have brought us so many cool and innovative products over the years..
> 
> When you put them outta biz... think ur chinese buddies are gonna continue to engineer and design us quality new archery stuff... ?


[emoji24] 

So it's okay for rage to produce their products in China to save money, but not okay for me to go directly to the source to save me money. Got it. Thank you for your wise explanation for this simpleton. I didn't realize only the one who could save was rage

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## PreacherMan76

Bottom line is this. RAGE took their product overseas to be manufactured so THEY could put more money in THEIR pocket. Our gooberment rewards companies for doing that. They do not have to be bothered with osha or any of the other regulations that American businesses have to put up with. That is why they take their manufacturing overseas and to Mexico. I should know what I am talking about here because I run a tool & die/machine shop in Arkansas. That giant sucking sound that mr ross p talked about many moons ago is jobs and factories leaving the USA and it is not because Mr Joe the average US citizen won't buy US made products IT IS BECAUSE AMERICAN FACTORY OWNERS CAN MAKE MORE MONEY BY PRODUCING PRODUCTS OVERSEAS AND THEN IMPORTING THEM TO THE US TO BE SOLD. Plan and simple.
I buy USA products when I can but I will tell you what I have found from my research.....most products are made overseas and merely assembled and or packaged here. Not many are made here exclusively. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Eye 81

tsilvers said:


> Regardless where the product or parts of a product are manufactured... only a fraction of the $$ involved leaves our country... its a global market no doubt...however, the majority stays here as opposed to none of it staying here...... as the old cliche goes... if you choose to keep biting the keep the hand that feeds you (ie. American companies/economy) you gonna eventually starve ... some of you guys need a basic econ 101 education... This chinese thievery is disgusting... to see so many clueless people contributing to this is quite sad.. they are and will continue to put small american businesses in a bind... this is just one small sample of what the american economy is up against... everyday more and more small companies are getting screwed by the chinese and the cheap azz american who supports it... nice work fellas... way to support those who have brought us so many cool and innovative products over the years..
> 
> When you put them outta biz... think ur chinese buddies are gonna continue to engineer and design us quality new archery stuff... ?


Best post of the thread.


----------



## meatmissile

tsilvers said:


> And... im actually suprised the AT management lets these types of threads stick around... if I was a supporting manufacturer of this site whoes product was being copied id pull sponsorship in a hearbeat... Suppose Terry woulda let chinese copies of his product live here back in the day...


So im guessing everything you own and use on a daily basis is made here in tha USA. Bet you dont shop Walmart either. You need take you name callin self rightiousness personality and bash some where else. I spend my hard earned money where i choose and you do the same for yourself. Im pretty sure the idea of rage heads was taken from a previous designer and engineer,, 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170

problem is Rage stole the design from Rocky Mountain then went to China with it ..then it was stole again ....


----------



## meatmissile

bigbucks170 said:


> problem is Rage stole the design from Rocky Mountain then went to China with it ..then it was stole again ....


Bingo!!!! 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## gps3

pablito2510 said:


> Anyone tried them? Doesn't look like it comes with a practice head. Here are some more knock offs they carry. Coming in from China.


Yes. I killed a goose with one last evening. The blades are noticeably dull compared to real Rage but for an 80% discount I can get there, especially considering they do the job for what I need. Goose hunting with arrows on the water can get costly. If the blade sharpness is an issue, get an authentic rebuild kit and you're still there for a lot less $.


----------



## meatmissile

gps3 said:


> Yes. I killed a goose with one last evening. The blades are noticeably dull compared to real Rage but for an 80% discount I can get there, especially considering they do the job for what I need. Goose hunting with arrows on the water can get costly. If the blade sharpness is an issue, get an authentic rebuild kit and you're still there for a lot less $.


You can buy a 10$ diamond steel and every knock off you buy will be razor sharp

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## gps3

meatmissile said:


> You can buy a 10$ diamond steel and every knock off you buy will be razor sharp
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Good idea, thanks!


----------



## tsilvers

jwilson48 said:


> [emoji24]
> 
> So it's okay for rage to produce their products in China to save money, but not okay for me to go directly to the source to save me money. Got it. Thank you for your wise explanation for this simpleton. I didn't realize only the one who could save was rage
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Simpleton? Really... lol.. ur post speak volumes... absolutely ok for rage to source chinese manufactures if they choose.. their intellectual property..their designs..their engineering.. its owned by them.. not you.. not the chinese.. if they choose to manufacture off shore... good for them.. their RIGHT and or RISK... but fact is.. still a American company contributing something to our economy...I know i know.. real hard concept to wrap ur brain around... 

Uuuhh is it ok... lol.. the very fact that you ask if is ok to buy stolen property on a public forum.. again.. speaks volumes...
Justify it however you choose cheap azz...lol... as far as im concerned... bottom feeding thieves and those that support them are all one in the same...


----------



## tsilvers

bigbucks170 said:


> problem is Rage stole the design from Rocky Mountain then went to China with it ..then it was stole again ....


Educate me... did rage not buy the intellectual property relative to this design from Field Logic around 2006... Did Field logic not own rock mountain? Im going off a fuzzy memory... what am i missingm


----------



## tsilvers

meatmissile said:


> So im guessing everything you own and use on a daily basis is made here in tha USA. Bet you dont shop Walmart either. You need take you name callin self rightiousness personality and bash some where else. I spend my hard earned money where i choose and you do the same for yourself. Im pretty sure the idea of rage heads was taken from a previous designer and engineer,,
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Stop.. ur getting all emotional meatmissile.. you cant base arguments on "im pretty sures"...


----------



## ravensgait

PreacherMan76 said:


> Bottom line is this. RAGE took their product overseas to be manufactured so THEY could put more money in THEIR pocket. Our gooberment rewards companies for doing that. They do not have to be bothered with osha or any of the other regulations that American businesses have to put up with. That is why they take their manufacturing overseas and to Mexico. I should know what I am talking about here because I run a tool & die/machine shop in Arkansas. That giant sucking sound that mr ross p talked about many moons ago is jobs and factories leaving the USA and it is not because Mr Joe the average US citizen won't buy US made products IT IS BECAUSE AMERICAN FACTORY OWNERS CAN MAKE MORE MONEY BY PRODUCING PRODUCTS OVERSEAS AND THEN IMPORTING THEM TO THE US TO BE SOLD. Plan and simple.
> I buy USA products when I can but I will tell you what I have found from my research.....most products are made overseas and merely assembled and or packaged here. Not many are made here exclusively.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Not really, companies move overseas because we force them too. 35% federal corporate taxes, State taxes, over regulation, high wages, unfair trade practices etc etc etc. Then add to that , that Americans want more bang for their buck ! I don't know why Rage moved overseas but most move because they have to in order to survive. Look at it this way, say you make a thingamajig and all of a sudden foreign companies are selling a thingamajig for less than you can produce it for . You have a choice let your company go under or move to where you can produce your thingamajig at a competitive price . All to many Americans believe that Liberal BS about Companies moving just to get richer ! They move because we force them to move or die. 
Randy


----------



## highwaynorth

clint6760 said:


> I can't get my sharp for the life of me. I guess I'm gonna buy rage replacement blades. Dang $20 for 3


I sharpen mine with a little tool called Sure Sharp and some fine grit sand paper and a leather strop. They are shaving sharp
with very little effort.


----------



## highwaynorth

ravensgait said:


> Not really, companies move overseas because we force them too. 35% federal corporate taxes, State taxes, over regulation, high wages, unfair trade practices etc etc etc. Then add to that , that Americans want more bang for their buck ! I don't know why Rage moved overseas but most move because they have to in order to survive. Look at it this way, say you make a thingamajig and all of a sudden foreign companies are selling a thingamajig for less than you can produce it for . You have a choice let your company go under or move to where you can produce your thingamajig at a competitive price . All to many Americans believe that Liberal BS about Companies moving just to get richer ! They move because we force them to move or die.
> Randy


Sure we like alot of bang for the buck, but at $45 bucks for 3 heads I can't really see their excuse to move production to China
was to be competative,when they are still some of the most expensive heads on the market. I don't blame them for wanting
to make as much as they can. Just don't blame me for ME wanting to save as much of MY money as I can. Me keeping my money
helps stimulate the economy too.


----------



## War_Material

Got my 12 pack and they feel great! Gonna have 1 in my quiver but just for coyotes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redman

The two does I killed with them did not like it .


----------



## snowfool67

Blades look rough but got the job done!


----------



## highwaynorth

snowfool67 said:


> Blades look rough but got the job done!


Those blades look pretty good. I never worried about what the lades look like after shooting
something as long as they're not broke. I always replace the blades after each use,or in the
Case of the knock offs I just use a new head since they are cheaper than replacement blades.


----------



## nsbc07

I will give it a try


----------



## Michael Myers

I shot a 100 gr Chinadermic into cardboard 20 shots and a fixed head,that everybody raves about on here 20 shots.The Fakedermic is sharper then the fixed was after a few shots and twice as sharp after i was done yesterday.Both had never been shot before,I like both heads but the 2 dollar broadhead was sharper then the expensive head...and both held up fine,not really a test,I was just shooting and wanted to see which head would stay sharper....Grizz


----------



## widow maker 223

I agree Grizz. They stay sharper due to the rougher sharpened edge.


----------



## maximus4444

Back in early summer, I picked up a 12-pack of the Chinese Rage Hypo's. I liked the price. (Like all the others out there). The pack I bought, I got from Amazon (Seller = MoKasi). They were delivered in a few days. They came with extra shock collars and looked pretty good. However, there were several issues I had with them.

1. Every single knock-off hypo rattled. Now, a lot of guys claim that the authentic Rage Hypo's rattle. So I took that as a moot point. (More on this later)
2. I'm not able to unscrew the post in any of them, except one. All of the posts that keep the blades assembled for use were all stripped. There was only one knock-off that had a post that I could unscrew.

These two things were the only issues that I had. But they both drove me nuts. This past weekend, I bought a pack of authentic Rage Hypo's (100 gr/2" cut). 

1. Each post in the Rage hypo was much higher quality. I was able to remove each screw and sharpen all the blades.
2. Not a single rattle from any of the authentic Rage hypo's.
Bonus Point - I got a practice head with the authentic Rage's. 

After comparing the two side by side, there is no way I would choose one of the knock-off's before the authentic. The only pro for the knock-off's is the price. The only con of the authentic Rage Hypo's is the price. The confidence that I have in the authentic, drastically outweighs the confidence (or lack thereof) in the knock-off's.

I know that guys out there are using them. And I'm not saying they are making mistakes or anything like that. Use what works for you. But I will be using my knock-off's as target practice tips only. I'm going to try to figure out how to prevent them from opening in order to use them as practice tips.


----------



## Aevetts

I got 12 in today, they shipped from the US and I had them in less than a week. I will say that out of the package mine were not sharp and the tip was very dull. I would not have been very confident shooting them out of the package, But while I was in bass pro last week I purchased a redhead diamond sharpener (looks like an ink pen) and after just a couple strokes on it these things are sticky sharp. I also used the wax trick and there is no rattle. I must say I am extremely impressed. The redhead sharpener was 14.99 and also has a hook sharpining groove that makes the tip very sharp also. I have no dought they will work.


----------



## meatmissile

Aevetts said:


> I got 12 in today, they shipped from the US and I had them in less than a week. I will say that out of the package mine were not sharp and the tip was very dull. I would not have been very confident shooting them out of the package, But while I was in bass pro last week I purchased a redhead diamond sharpener (looks like an ink pen) and after just a couple strokes on it these things are sticky sharp. I also used the wax trick and there is no rattle. I must say I am extremely impressed. The redhead sharpener was 14.99 and also has a hook sharpining groove that makes the tip very sharp also. I have no dought they will work.


Yeap that diamond stick is the trick. Academy has them for 5.99$ and work great. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## kybowhunter 23

Are the knock off hypos rite at a 100 grains or are they off by more that 5 grains +/-. Just wondering how consistent the weight was 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

kybowhunter 23 said:


> Are the knock off hypos rite at a 100 grains or are they off by more that 5 grains +/-. Just wondering how consistent the weight was
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Out of a 24pack i got they weighed between 97.6 to 98.5

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## indiana boy

Took me 3 days to get through all the comments and several comparison videos and finally talked myself into them.... Dozen for $18 is hard to beat if they compare to the "REAL" ones


----------



## PreacherMan76

Got both orders in today. Blue ones need a lick or 2 on the sharpener but the hypodermics are pretty good. From the ones I have put on arrows and spun them, they all spin true and I have not experienced any rattles as of yet 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Got my order in today..
12 Chinadermics.. they came sharp.. screws are all hex and definitely not stripped..
Came with 12 extra shock collars and a broadhead case.
There is no rattle in any of them..
All weigh between 99.6 and 100.3 grains.









Ebay seller is loodi817
Store link http://stores.ebay.com/loloboom/


----------



## lweingart

I got mine in on Friday but I was out of town. Not really sure what rage they are though.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## blark1988

As some have mentioned before there is some on ebay that have a phillips screw and not an allen screw. I ordered 12 with a case and o rings for 20 and free shipping yesterday. The ones I ordered have the allen screw but they say 2.3 inch cut.... Will see when they arrive and come back to post my opinion on them.


----------



## cbinz19

I ordered a 12 pk of the hypo's with shock collars and a case over the weekend. We'll see how long it takes for them to get here then I'll update you guys.


----------



## meatmissile

cbinz19 said:


> I ordered a 12 pk of the hypo's with shock collars and a case over the weekend. We'll see how long it takes for them to get here then I'll update you guys.


If they coming from China it will take between 10 and 15 days. Thats been my experience so for with 4 diff orders

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## richardsonjl22

I got my 12 pack in today. I ordered from mikasi on amazon they have the hex bolt to take the blades off. They are all pretty sharp and just a couple have a slight rattle. They look and feel just like the real deal. Maybe a dumb question but can these be sharpened without taking the blades off?

Sent from my BLU STUDIO XL using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

Yes I sharpen all of mine with out removal. I hold the blade out and use a small diamond sharpening rod that does great. Them you can really touch them up with a ceramic stick to put a sure enuff razor finish on them.


----------



## namozine

My 12 got here today... I've never used Rage, and maybe I never will, but I wanted to see what all the fuss was about...
Compared them to one of my buddies real ones, and I didn't see enough difference for me to pay $45 for 3 when I could get 12 for $15...


----------



## lweingart

Aevetts said:


> I got 12 in today, they shipped from the US and I had them in less than a week. I will say that out of the package mine were not sharp and the tip was very dull. I would not have been very confident shooting them out of the package, But while I was in bass pro last week I purchased a redhead diamond sharpener (looks like an ink pen) and after just a couple strokes on it these things are sticky sharp. I also used the wax trick and there is no rattle. I must say I am extremely impressed. The redhead sharpener was 14.99 and also has a hook sharpining groove that makes the tip very sharp also. I have no dought they will work.


Can you post a link to one you bought please?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aevetts

http://m.ebay.com/itm/12PCs-New-Arc...de-100Grain-2-Cut-US-/191722026308?nav=SEARCH. Or you can just search on ebay "hypodermic broadhead us"


----------



## Aevetts

I bought mine on a Monday and had them Saturday morning


----------



## mccoppinb

Hypo knockoff kill


----------



## meatmissile

Looks like it held up just fine.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## rut

Took this big 8 with one the other day. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

rut said:


> Took this big 8 with one the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## lweingart

Aevetts said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/12PCs-New-Arc...de-100Grain-2-Cut-US-/191722026308?nav=SEARCH. Or you can just search on ebay "hypodermic broadhead us"


Sorry, I was talking about the sharpener. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aevetts

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/accusharp-diamond-rod-knife-sharpener#repChildCatid=858464 the redhead one I bought does not show up on bass pro's website but it looks exactly like this one.


----------



## Aevetts

Sharpener pic









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurebelman

trial153 said:


> Can they really be any worse then the real thing?




Same thing I was thinking.


----------



## mainehunt

tsilvers said:


> Regardless where the product or parts of a product are manufactured... only a fraction of the $$ involved leaves our country... its a global market no doubt...however, the majority stays here as opposed to none of it staying here...... as the old cliche goes... if you choose to keep biting the keep the hand that feeds you (ie. American companies/economy) you gonna eventually starve ... some of you guys need a basic econ 101 education... This chinese thievery is disgusting... to see so many clueless people contributing to this is quite sad.. they are and will continue to put small american businesses in a bind... this is just one small sample of what the american economy is up against... everyday more and more small companies are getting screwed by the chinese and the cheap azz american who supports it... nice work fellas... way to support those who have brought us so many cool and innovative products over the years..
> 
> When you put them outta biz... think ur chinese buddies are gonna continue to engineer and design us quality new archery stuff... ?


Is that a General Motors truck in your avatar?


----------



## richardsonjl22

Whenever you tie one shut to shoot as a practice head should I shoot it at the broadhead side or the field point side of my target?

Sent from my BLU STUDIO XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lweingart

Aevetts said:


> Sharpener pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Thanks dude!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## trophyhunter11

I am batting a thousand with my knockoffs. 2 does so far. Both slammed through off shoulder.


----------



## djaandy

what is the wax trick


----------



## djaandy

after i got mine in. i pulled the blades through my edgemaster sharpener about 8 times each and they are wicked sharp.shaves hair easy. i sharpened all 12 heads in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Commfishmtk

I opened the blades put a little bow string wax in between them and then close it back up. Works perfect no rattle at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## ab1

Did anyone receive them with a phillips screw instead of the hex? They look the same and sharpen up really well with a wheel sharpener. They also seemed to have a little glue holding the collar onto the post, which I've cleaned off. They seem to shoot well but I'm just curious if anyone else has this type and has shot them.


----------



## dtrkyman

What curled the tip on the one in last kill pic?


----------



## CalCoHunter

ab1 said:


> Did anyone receive them with a phillips screw instead of the hex? They look the same and sharpen up really well with a wheel sharpener. They also seemed to have a little glue holding the collar onto the post, which I've cleaned off. They seem to shoot well but I'm just curious if anyone else has this type and has shot them.


My shipment did have the phillips heads as well. Have yet to put them thru anything but foam though.


----------



## ab1

CalCoHunter said:


> My shipment did have the phillips heads as well. Have yet to put them thru anything but foam though.


Did you have a bit of glue holding the collar on as well? All of them had the collar attached already, and they sent another handful of collars in a baggie. 

If ours are the same, I'd suggest running them across a stone or through a wheel and then leather strop to remove the burr. Shaving sharp after that. They were a bit dull at first. I'm 100% confident these will work well in the woods. They open consistently in foam and fly like field points.


----------



## jwilson48

The Phillips screw is not as strong as the others. Smaller diameter shank on the screw. It failed and lost both blades shooting one into the dirt but the Allen screws have been strong. I'd see if you could find a seller that would sell just the screws. The Allen is built strange looking for extra strength so I highly doubt a local hardware store would have them

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## CalCoHunter

ab1 said:


> Did you have a bit of glue holding the collar on as well? All of them had the collar attached already, and they sent another handful of collars in a baggie.
> 
> If ours are the same, I'd suggest running them across a stone or through a wheel and then leather strop to remove the burr. Shaving sharp after that. They were a bit dull at first. I'm 100% confident these will work well in the woods. They open consistently in foam and fly like field points.


No glue on the ones I have, purchased from longbowmaker. And thanks for the info jw, will pull a couple of the screws to inspect.


----------



## Michigandr

dtrkyman said:


> What curled the tip on the one in last kill pic?


I was curious about that as well. I've never curled the tip on an original Hypodermic.


----------



## blark1988

Has anyone ever ordered from a seller named "gogo-up" on ebay when ordering these chinadermics?


----------



## meatmissile

Michigandr said:


> I was curious about that as well. I've never curled the tip on an original Hypodermic.


I have as well as bent a ferral and itz number one reason i quit paying 15$ a piece for them

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ab1

jwilson48 said:


> The Phillips screw is not as strong as the others. Smaller diameter shank on the screw. It failed and lost both blades shooting one into the dirt but the Allen screws have been strong. I'd see if you could find a seller that would sell just the screws. The Allen is built strange looking for extra strength so I highly doubt a local hardware store would have them
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Thanks. Any chance you could post a pick of both screws, out of the post, showing the difference? Or even just a close up of the hex screw?


----------



## Michigandr

meatmissile said:


> I have as well as bent a ferral and itz number one reason i quit paying 15$ a piece for them
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha, I hear ya. I wasn't saying that they couldn't be bent, I was just saying I hadn't bent one. I've only shot a half a dozen deer with them though.


----------



## meatmissile

Michigandr said:


> Ha ha ha, I hear ya. I wasn't saying that they couldn't be bent, I was just saying I hadn't bent one. I've only shot a half a dozen deer with them though.


Well i wasnt tryin be smart so please dont take that statement wrong. I listened to all the rage hype and bought a pack of hypos after having great success with the chisel tip. Paid 45$ for 3 and a practice head that coldnt have blades attached. Shot 2 deer and both heads were one and done. One was passthrough and the ferral was bent and tip was rolled. The othe one bent and ruined a 10$ fmj on the end. It was literally bent 15+/- deg. So i figured at a buck a piece it wouldnt hurt so much to loose one on a deer. The did their job as far as killing but total un usable.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## FredBear86

Anybody bought from ebay seller huge discount? 

http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?sid=huge_discount&_pgn=1&isRefine=true


----------



## AngelDeVille

FredBear86 said:


> Anybody bought from ebay seller huge discount?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?sid=huge_discount&_pgn=1&isRefine=true


3 times, the broadheads were very nice.


----------



## Ruttin BUX

I just received my last order from huge_discount. They all weighed around 96-97 grains and took about 20 days to get to me. I ordered some over a year ago from mslee or something like that and they were all 99 grains. I was impressed with them after I shot a couple of does.


----------



## Tweeg

Has anyone tried these monsters?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Hunting-F...3A54aa42f31570a357eba1326cffffe6c2%7Ciid%3A23 

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire2527

I've used these and had great success. It takes a month to ship to United States though.

6 for $12

http://s.aliexpress.com/uUjqyuaQ 

Brad
PSE Rogue X with Chinese knock off Hypodermics


----------



## mainehunt

I've got some that rattle horribly, but easy to silence with string wax. Pretty sharp and the blade retention screw threads in and out easily.

I shot a spike horn the other night and the head performed great.

Entrance:








This is what the blood trail looked like for about 175 yards, this blood spray was about 10-12 feet long. It looked like this every place he landed after each jump.


----------



## meatmissile

mainehunt said:


> I've got some that rattle horribly, but easy to silence with string wax. Pretty sharp and the blade retention screw threads in and out easily.
> 
> I shot a spike horn the other night and the head performed great.
> 
> Entrance:
> View attachment 4846578
> 
> 
> This is what the blood trail looked like for about 175 yards, this blood spray was about 10-12 feet long. It looked like this every place he landed after each jump.
> View attachment 4846594


Saaaaaweeet!!! These heads have been performing as good as the (real rage) heads. Looks like you got a high entrance and still had good blood. Congrats on your kill. I Hope to stick one this weekend.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainehunt

meatmissile said:


> Saaaaaweeet!!! These heads have been performing as good as the (real rage) heads. Looks like you got a high entrance and still had good blood. Congrats on your kill. I Hope to stick one this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


VERY high entrance, my shoulders were close to 25 feet off the ground and the little buck was only 8 yards from my tree. 

Exit hole looked identical to the entrance.


----------



## meatmissile

mainehunt said:


> VERY high entrance, my shoulders were close to 25 feet off the ground and the little buck was only 8 yards from my tree.
> 
> Exit hole looked identical to the entrance.


Any exit pics?? What is your setup and arrow weight pushing that big cut bh through that buck.??

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainehunt

meatmissile said:


> Any exit pics?? What is your setup and arrow weight pushing that big cut bh through that buck.??
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


No, sorry I don't have exit picture. 

My bow is a PSE Omen PRO set at 62#, Victory VAP arrows that weigh 351 grains. Arrow broke a rib exiting and was stuck in the ground 6".


----------



## Pennswoodsfowl

A bunch of guys I hunt with bought some off eBay. I wouldn't use them on deer but we have used them on pesky ground hogs while in the stand. Have killed a bunch with them so far.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman

Where in this thread can I find the wax trick to keep them from rattling?


----------



## meatmissile

Ouachitamtnman said:


> Where in this thread can I find the wax trick to keep them from rattling?


From what ive been reading they are opening the blade then pushing string wax in the blade slot and then closing blades and puting shock collar back. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainehunt

meatmissile said:


> From what ive been reading they are opening the blade then pushing string wax in the blade slot and then closing blades and puting shock collar back.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I didn't even open mine up, I just rubbed the wax stick across the broadhead on each side. It just jams a little wax in there so there is no space between the blades any more.

I also experimented the other night and I cut out a tiny flat washer from an aluminum Coke can. First I cut a small disc about a 1/4 inch in diameter. Then I used a leather punch and put an 1/8 inch hole in the middle. I put the little washer between the 2 blades. It worked very well to silence the rattling, but the wax also works well and is so much easier to do.


----------



## blark1988

That looks like the new hypodermic +p broadhead in the last pic


----------



## mainehunt

blark1988 said:


> That looks like the new hypodermic +p broadhead in the last pic


Heheheee


----------



## meatmissile

mainehunt said:


> Heheheee


I thought it looked more like the extreme cut hypo

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## djaandy

has anyone tried these http://www.ebay.com/itm/18217416512...49&var=483900874230&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## djaandy

has anyone tried these http://www.ebay.com/itm/18217416512...49&var=483900874230&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## richardsonjl22

Can anybody explain to me how you replace the collars on these things after you shoot one 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ab1

richardsonjl22 said:


> Can anybody explain to me how you replace the collars on these things after you shoot one
> 
> Sent from my BLU STUDIO XL using Tapatalk


The collar should be oriented with the blades sitting in the middle of the tabs, not in the grooves. When you shoot one, it should break away the two tabs that each blade is held in by. You can re-use the collar by simply rotating it around to the next set of tabs. 3 shots per collar.

If the collar won't come off, or won't rotate, it might be set with a dot of glue. Mine were. You can carefully kind of pick them off, or I just put a bit of acetone on a q tip and it melted the glue away.

Google 'hypo shock collar' and there is a video that will help.


----------



## richardsonjl22

Thanks AB 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OzarkBowman

I'm thinking about giving some of these value heads a try. I've never shot a mech head but for the price I want to try some, which type of tip would you you guys suggest for a hunter that values penetration over large wound channel. I shoot 70 lbs 430 grain arrows including 125 heads. Now I know plenty shoot large mech heads with less bow or arrow weight but I really like pass throughs. However on alibaba I saw 2"+ cut hypos with various tips and a different rage 1.75 but it looked like the blades expanded like a jack knife, which doesn't seem efficient to me. So what's the best value mech head that would be good for penetration? Thanks!


----------



## Mike.Rotch

OzarkBowman said:


> I'm thinking about giving some of these value heads a try. I've never shot a mech head but for the price I want to try some, which type of tip would you you guys suggest for a hunter that values penetration over large wound channel. I shoot 70 lbs 430 grain arrows including 125 heads. Now I know plenty shoot large mech heads with less bow or arrow weight but I really like pass throughs. However on alibaba I saw 2"+ cut hypos with various tips and a different rage 1.75 but it looked like the blades expanded like a jack knife, which doesn't seem efficient to me. So what's the best value mech head that would be good for penetration? Thanks!


I shot Rage with 70 pounds and 430 grain arrow for awhile. Passed through every deer i shot. From 5 yards to 40 yards!

I now shoot Magnus Buzzcuts and my deer die quicker now. They're lucky to make it over 20 yards. Last two deer have died in 10 yards. I will not be going back to mechanical. Every deer i killed with a mechanical went over 50 yards.

I bought some of these fake Rages and they destroy armadillos. 5 armadillos and counting with a single head.


----------



## OzarkBowman

I shoot stingers and buzz cuts myself, 2 and 4 blades. However I have been having trouble getting a great tune with them. A possible issue is the fact that you cane screw the blades in slightly off center, wish they had 2 screw points to ensure alignment. Any ways the tuning frustration is pushing me to try mechs, plus the fact I've had poor blood trails on more than one occasion. But love Magnus and their customer support


----------



## Mike.Rotch

OzarkBowman said:


> I shoot stingers and buzz cuts myself, 2 and 4 blades. However I have been having trouble getting a great tune with them. A possible issue is the fact that you cane screw the blades in slightly off center, wish they had 2 screw points to ensure alignment. Any ways the tuning frustration is pushing me to try mechs, plus the fact I've had poor blood trails on more than one occasion. But love Magnus and their customer support


Hmm, that's weird. I've never had a problem screwing the blades back in. Maybe i'm just lucky. However, that shouldn't cause tuning issues. You can get a fairly crooked head to fly great. Try bareshaft tuning without paper. Get bareshafts with fletched arrows out to 20-25 yards. That is what I do, then screw my Buzzcuts on and normally I don't even have to broadhead tune.

Rage is the only mechanical I trust. I just disliked all my deer running out of sight. Even on double lung, heart shots.


----------



## OzarkBowman

Do you prefer the 2 or 4 blade and why,?


----------



## Mike.Rotch

OzarkBowman said:


> Do you prefer the 2 or 4 blade and why,?


I shoot the 4 blade. Not really a particular reason, I just like to have that little extra cut! Haven't shot the 2 blade, so I can't really say much about that.


----------



## SheaXPO

Ok probably a dumb question but does anyone have tips for sharpening these blades? I suck at sharpening stuff and honestly have no idea what I'm doing when trying to sharpen it. Is there a certain way to run the blade across the sharpener? And also what would be a good (semi cheap) sharpener to get for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth

SheaXPO said:


> Ok probably a dumb question but does anyone have tips for sharpening these blades? I suck at sharpening stuff and honestly have no idea what I'm doing when trying to sharpen it. Is there a certain way to run the blade across the sharpener? And also what would be a good (semi cheap) sharpener to get for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use the little Sure Sharp sharpening tool. Go to the web sight for a demo on how it's done.


----------



## boonez40

I just took the knock off challenge. Waited 3 weeks for them to finally arrive. Got them today in the mail.


----------



## ab1

SheaXPO said:


> Ok probably a dumb question but does anyone have tips for sharpening these blades? I suck at sharpening stuff and honestly have no idea what I'm doing when trying to sharpen it. Is there a certain way to run the blade across the sharpener? And also what would be a good (semi cheap) sharpener to get for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This might be the easiest way to get a shaving sharp edge:

https://www.amazon.com/Rada-Cutlery...id=1474931047&sr=8-2&keywords=wheel+sharpener

Grab the back edge of the blade with a pair of small channel locks just tight enough to hold, and run the length of the edge between the wheels towards you. You can also strop them with the backside of an old leather belt.

Lots of other ways to do it but this should work for you.


----------



## meatmissile

This is the easiest way i have found with out removing the blades. It gets them razor sharp and once im done with the diamond steel part of it, i run each blade across a ceramic sharping rod to put a super fine sharp edge on it.









It makes blades as sharp as some of the best/sharpest fixed heads ive ever used.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## doecollector

I shot a buck this morning with these heads and the holes were devastating. The entry was around 2 inches and the exit was 3-4 inches. I was using a fmj 400 arrow with an elite synergy shooting 63 lbs at 27.5 inch draw. I had about four inches of arrow that didn't pass into the deer. (Basically the arrow was buried all the way to the wrap) Shot a 2.5 year old MO acorn buck. No crops for miles.


----------



## jwilson48

doecollector said:


> I shot a buck this morning with these heads and the holes were devastating. The entry was around 2 inches and the exit was 3-4 inches. I was using a fmj 400 arrow with an elite synergy shooting 63 lbs at 27.5 inch draw. I had about four inches of arrow that didn't pass into the deer. (Basically the arrow was buried all the way to the wrap) Shot a 2.5 year old MO acorn buck. No crops for miles.


Pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## cmd242

boonez40 said:


> I just took the knock off challenge. Waited 3 weeks for them to finally arrive. Got them today in the mail.


Which seller?


----------



## 17ghk

Two weeks from huge discount. Blades shave hair. Look fine to me


----------



## hunterhewi

Anyone looking for some 125 grain hypo knockoffs? If so pm me i have 3 doz im going to sell. All brand new unshot


----------



## Michigandr

hunterhewi said:


> Anyone looking for some 125 grain hypo knockoffs? If so pm me i have 3 doz im going to sell. All brand new unshot


I would be interested, but it ordered some a week and a half ago. What didn't you like about them?


----------



## richardsonjl22

Does anyone know if these are OK to shoot out of a crossbow 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Still have 2 doz left. I like wverything about them. I ordered 5 doz and keeping 2 doz myself. Goin to try a different head as well


----------



## rut

dtrkyman said:


> What curled the tip on the one in last kill pic?


The front right leg bone joint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbinz19

17ghk said:


> Two weeks from huge discount. Blades shave hair. Look fine to me


Got a dozen in the mail from huge discount today, took about 2 weeks as well. Mine rattled a little so I put ddw chap stick on the blades and they are silent now.


----------



## blark1988

Just got 2 dozen in the mail today... Blades are sharp and seem to be just as durable as the real ones. Ive shot into a block target about 20 times tonight and they perform flawlessly. Will try to go out next weekend and see how they perform on a doe. Great value and I believe Ill purchase more if they do good on my field test.


----------



## Rev44

Ordered mine on September 3rd and still haven't gotten them yet.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SheaXPO

Rev44 said:


> Ordered mine on September 3rd and still haven't gotten them yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I ordered mine Sept 3 too and just got them Thursday evening. It took forever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89

Shot doe with mine this morning performed as good if not better than the real deal Iv been buying imo


----------



## jwilson48

2nd deer with the chinadermics and still impressed









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire2527

I've used them for the last two years. The cut on them is amazing (despite my high shot)..










Brad
PSE Rogue X with Chinese knock off Hypodermics


----------



## Brownitsdown12

Has anyone seen any of the knockoff rage 2.3 extreme's? The red ones with a chisel tip and shock collar? Not the ones with o rings? Thanks for any input


----------



## Brownitsdown12

Anybody?


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

richardsonjl22 said:


> Does anyone know if these are OK to shoot out of a crossbow
> 
> Sent from my BLU STUDIO XL using Tapatalk


I shot 2 and my son 1 with them. Full pass thrus and big holes on both sides. All 3 shots were about 15 yards.


----------



## meatmissile

Brownitsdown12 said:


> Anybody?


Im trying to find some of those myself but no luck so far

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hubba

For you guys removing the blades to sharpen them, what are you using to get the screw out? I've tried everything in my tool box but nothing fits the head. Does anyone know what kind of screw it is?


----------



## MJF1229

Hubba said:


> For you guys removing the blades to sharpen them, what are you using to get the screw out? I've tried everything in my tool box but nothing fits the head. Does anyone know what kind of screw it is?


I got some 125's that I touched up tonight after shooting into a foam target. I used a 1.5 mm Allan wrench. It didn't fit perfect but it got the job done.


----------



## jaximus

i used the same wrench that fits my ramcats, not sure the size, but it only fits those 2 and nothing else


----------



## BruceZ

1/16'' allen


----------



## meatmissile

The 1.5 metric is dead nutz fit!!. Has worked best for me

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson48

I have a torx had that fits better than any of my Allen heads

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Hubba said:


> For you guys removing the blades to sharpen them, what are you using to get the screw out? I've tried everything in my tool box but nothing fits the head. Does anyone know what kind of screw it is?


One of the ways to tell the difference between a real Rage and a knockoff was the allen screw. The knockoffs are metric and originals fractional.


----------



## manowar669

Hubba said:


> For you guys removing the blades to sharpen them, what are you using to get the screw out? I've tried everything in my tool box but nothing fits the head. Does anyone know what kind of screw it is?


Mine are t6


----------



## Hubba

BruceZ said:


> 1/16'' allen





meatmissile said:


> The 1.5 metric is dead nutz fit!!. Has worked best for me
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk





jwilson48 said:


> I have a torx had that fits better than any of my Allen heads
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk





manowar669 said:


> Mine are t6


Thanks guys. The 1/16" allen worked on 4 of the 7 I tried it on. The other 3 it wouldn't. The 1.5 metric and all of the torx head I tried just spun in the screw head. At least I was able to sharpen 4 of the heads. (man were they dull.....)


----------



## jordanjones

is it worth the chance of them not working?


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

jordanjones said:


> is it worth the chance of them not working?


You take a chance on any mechanical not working. At the very least if the chinadermic does not open you still get 7/8" of cut. But there is no way they wont open. Almost impossible.


----------



## my3sons

Any mechanical has the chance of not working, that is the down side of them. I have shot the Ulmer Edges the last 3 years with great success and as we all know they quit making them. I have some stocked piled but have been looking at the Rage Hypo's for another option and a friend has had good luck with them. I still have my trusty Slick Tricks for a COC head, but like the option of a mechanical. I ordered some knockoffs to try and have shot them for testing and the results have been right with my field points. The blades have held up in shooting into the target and like most people that have received them the blades are somewhat sharp, but could use some attention. I will probably shoot a doe for testing, but they seem to be fine. If nothing else they will make a good turkey broadhead.


----------



## meatmissile

They work. Plenty of pics showing up as proof

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## blark1988

Brownitsdown12 said:


> Has anyone seen any of the knockoff rage 2.3 extreme's? The red ones with a chisel tip and shock collar? Not the ones with o rings? Thanks for any input


Here is a link for the ones you are talking about.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Pcs-2-3-...156053?hash=item2a70af3155:g:36wAAOSwMgdX1rQz


----------



## meatmissile

blark1988 said:


> Here is a link for the ones you are talking about.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Pcs-2-3-...156053?hash=item2a70af3155:g:36wAAOSwMgdX1rQz


Those are 100grn i would love to find some 125s

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers

Had the chinadermics hanging in the tree this morning.I never worry about mechanicals not working.If i do my job,it will do its job.Lots of dead animals and short nasty blood trails so far with these from myself and family/friends....Lots more to come in the future too........Grizz


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

Fire2527 said:


> I've used them for the last two years. The cut on them is amazing (despite my high shot)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad
> PSE Rogue X with Chinese knock off Hypodermics


No that is what I'm talking about! They make a mean hole!


----------



## djaandy

i never use rage before because i think the price is too high.this year i ordered the chinadermics from ebay the blades where pretty sharp but i got em real sharp.i shot a doe the other day.she went 75 yrds and fell dead.no need to post pics the hole is just like the other pics here,hell of rip job.


----------



## meatmissile

Got to test drive the 125 chinadermic. Complete pass through 50yd track job lotsa blood. Worked perfectly. It did roll the tip as it was stuck in the ground 10 inches. http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f645dfc9d65/1005162115.jpg?
http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f645ef4f51f/1005161949.jpg?
http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f646149f02b/1005161944a.jpg?


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## blark1988

Nice pics meatmissile but which seller did you purchase those from because the blades look to be swept back further than the ones i have?


----------



## meatmissile

blark1988 said:


> Nice pics meatmissile but which seller did you purchase those from because the blades look to be swept back further than the ones i have?


Sellers name is sosopong. And yes they are much more swept back then the 2in cut 100grn heads. Looks to be 5 to 10 degree difference in sweep angle.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## 00ragincajun00

well, i am taking the chinadermic challenge this weekend.

was shooting the magnus 2 blade and hit a little high on two does (both does flinched bad), could not find them. one of them did not even draw any blood, so i figure i would give the chinadermics a chance

i want a blood trail Ray Charles can follow!


----------



## 00ragincajun00

i got mine on amazon, Mokasi is the name of them, a dozen for $30


----------



## meatmissile

00ragincajun00 said:


> i got mine on amazon, Mokasi is the name of them, a dozen for $30


Mine come from Ebay but only 18$ a dozen from china. Not sure who the Amazon sellers are. Several on Ebay that are even a buck a piece.


----------



## Michigandr

meatmissile said:


> Sellers name is sosopong. And yes they are much more swept back then the 2in cut 100grn heads. Looks to be 5 to 10 degree difference in sweep angle.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I just got the same heads form the same seller and noticed the blade angle was a lot better. What i don't like though is that the part that threads into the insert is smaller diameter. It looks like a weak spot compared to the original, and you can actually wiggle them back and forth a little bit when they are tight. Getting them to spin true took some pushing side to side to get them centered. Also, the ferrel is longer, thiner, and pointier than the originals. I think I'm going to file them down a little at the tip so they wont curl as easily.


----------



## my3sons

00ragincajun00 said:


> i got mine on amazon, Mokasi is the name of them, a dozen for $30


This is where I Got mine. Ordered on a Monday, received them on Wednesday. They had the allen head screw, not phillips.


----------



## Cornbread

I ordered mine from amazon. Shot a doe on opening day at 15 yards from 34' up a tree. The entry was high and exit was low. Doe went 100 yards and I heard her pile up. The tip bent slightly but for $2.50 per head I will just throw away and screw in a new one. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

Yeap for a 1.50$ each I can afford to be one and done. I did fix the tip on mine and put it back in the quiver. It sharpened rt up and spins true now so gonna see if it will kill another if I get the chance. man that extreme sure blew a hole through my doe and was buried up about 10in deep in the dirt.


----------



## Blake R

Ordered some from huge discount, 17 for 12 with a case. Now we wait.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Blake R said:


> Ordered some from huge discount, 17 for 12 with a case. Now we wait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Thid is who i ordered from. They came in great quality and around a week. Have already thumped like 10 armadillos with the same head. Just put some on my deer arrows and gonna see how they do on deer. Sucks taking off my Magnus Buzzcuts...


----------



## Doebuster

Here's a smack down from yesterday , the most amazing fast kill I've ever experienced , the blood trail was insane , my Chinese rages were very dull I sharpened them up and they do the job and the price can't be beat !


----------



## zekezoe

what seller has the best chinadermics?


----------



## auth14

^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

Here's a quick pic of the 125gr Chinadermics I bought from ebay seller sosopong....I shot this same head 3x into my Rhinehart 18-1 target....the blades fully deployed all 3 times and truthfully look as good pretty darn good other than dulling a little bit. They didn't bend, break, or Crack at all....I even re-used 1 of the shock collars ( only had 2 shock collars outside with me) .....My first shot was a little low left ...I adjusted the scope 2 clicks and shot the next 2 shots....dead center.low in the center ring....these were shot taken from 30yrds with my daughters new Tenpoint Titan Extreme xbow rated at 330fps.


----------



## Luke M

I dont know if this helps any but I have been using mine for practice all season waiting for them to break. Out of the 10 that I had remaining, I had broken the blades on 2, I have the originals though not the hypodermic style. I have placed them in my GlenDel target somewhere between 10-20 times each (not real sure on what arrows I shot more LOL). I have only had to replace the 0-rings on them. I will buy these again, however I am wondering why the hype on the hypodermics. What is it about them that everyone seems to like better than the original style?


----------



## onlyaspike

Luke M said:


> I dont know if this helps any but I have been using mine for practice all season waiting for them to break. Out of the 10 that I had remaining, I had broken the blades on 2, I have the originals though not the hypodermic style. I have placed them in my GlenDel target somewhere between 10-20 times each (not real sure on what arrows I shot more LOL). I have only had to replace the 0-rings on them. I will buy these again, however I am wondering why the hype on the hypodermics. What is it about them that everyone seems to like better than the original style?


Steel ferule compared to aluminum. ...much more stout design.


----------



## highwaynorth

zekezoe said:


> what seller has the best chinadermics?


I don't know about the best but I have been very happy with the ones I received from sosopong .


----------



## meatmissile

highwaynorth said:


> I don't know about the best but I have been very happy with the ones I received from sosopong .


I have bought everyone of mine from sosopong and they all have preformed great. Got one head that Ive shot prob 30 times in my blob target and glenn dale and it is still perfect. Have killed a big doe with one and the head worked perfectly..


----------



## Aevetts

meatmissile said:


> I have bought everyone of mine from sosopong and they all have preformed great. Got one head that Ive shot prob 30 times in my blob target and glenn dale and it is still perfect. Have killed a big doe with one and the head worked perfectly..


 I bought 12 from sosopong and I'm very happy after sharpening them. I have spent the last week shooting 2 that I chose to use for practice and after dozens of shots on each into a black hole they are in spectacular shape. I'm not into comparing. if you like them fine, if you don't that's fine too. I shot these with a "real"extreme and after 4 shots I bent the extremes ferrule and it was unuseable. I myself didn't buy these because I felt I was getting ripped off by rage or I think it's a crime there $40 a pack, I would at some point this season be shooting rages regardless. I bought them thinking if I threw 20 bucks away on 12 critter broadheads I could live with that. I can say 100% I will have the exact same confidence when I draw back with these hypos as the "real" hypos I've used in the past.


----------



## redman

Shot doe last week and big 8 pointer today with the chinadermic and they work great the two deer went down in 50 yards .


----------



## cwd500

Has anyone tried the Extremes 2.3"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

cwd500 said:


> Has anyone tried the Extremes 2.3"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeap just killed a big doe with one last Wednesday. Worked perfect. Went through scapula out the ribs and stuck in ground 10in. Tip bent slightly but the blades held up great. I resharpend and put it back in my quiver...

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger

Having never shot a mechanical bh in my life, I ordered a dozen cheapos just to try out. All I got was 8 in the mail today. :thumbs_do


----------



## Michael Myers

Chalk up another kill for the Chinadermic today.The head destroyed the bird and was down within 10 yards,Back in the quiver it goes for another kill.Rage in the cage...Grizz


----------



## meatmissile

***Grizz*** said:


> Chalk up another kill for the Chinadermic today.The head destroyed the bird and was down within 10 yards,Back in the quiver it goes for another kill.Rage in the cage...Grizz


I hear ya Grizz. Im hoping to sling mine again today. Just let 2 small does walk. Wish we could shoot fall turkeys. Congratd and nice shot









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmd242

Just got mine in from huge discount. Took them 3 weeks. They are pretty sharp but rattle like hell. Well worth $1 each


----------



## chaded

JLH said:


> Guys....these are most likely made in the same factory, side by side with the "real" rages.
> 
> Rage is paying them no more than $2.00 for them in their fancy package.
> 
> There is no way a machine shop in China would set up and manufacture these if they weren't alreay making them for rage..
> 
> they are selling millions to rage, why not make some extras, sell them on ebay and really turn a profit!
> 
> Simple business.


The only problem with this is the fact that there are knock-offs of just about all the popular and usa made broadheads coming from China. Unless your prepared to say that all broadheads come from China?


----------



## Michael Myers

meatmissile said:


> I hear ya Grizz. Im hoping to sling mine again today. Just let 2 small does walk. Wish we could shoot fall turkeys. Congratd and nice shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


We get 1 either sex tag for fall turkey season.Oct 11th-23rd.$31.45 for tag.$2200+ for 3 scopes,2 crossbows,bolts,lighted nocks and chinadermics.The hunt,priceless.....Buying a 3rd crossbow for bird hunting today.Our season will be expanding next fall.I am hooked on crossbows for turkey hunting....Grizz


----------



## ReezMan

work just fine for me....I the was the first deer I harvested with one. I double lunged her at 18yds busted a rib on entrance and went between on exit. She only made it 45 yds or so. Cant beat $11.70 for 12 of them shipped


----------



## Diamond_Victory

my3sons said:


> This is where I Got mine. Ordered on a Monday, received them on Wednesday. They had the allen head screw, not phillips.


How was the blade sharpness and shock collars? I got some from ebay, very low quality, they won't stay closed with shock collars and I'm having hard time sharpening them.


----------



## redman

I use string wax to stop the rattle they work great I can get my heads super sharp with a little work 3 deer down with the so far this year


----------



## CRX OKIE 87

I just placed an order for these. Seems a little too cheap not to give it a shot.

Thanks for all the info in this thread.


----------



## meatmissile

I keep reading all of these responces about bad quality,cheap blades,cheap shock collars, rattling and dull heads. Guess what you will get same of all of those at 45$ for 3. I have bout the real rages and they were not very sharp,they rattled,and thet broke or bent on both deer i shot. They are the same heads sold on ebay. I have sharpend all the ones i bought aswell. Easy fix, ratlles are easy fix, emptying my pockets for a bunch of advertisement and pre madonna hunting shows is an easy fix, buy them by the dozen off ebay..

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbinz19

Gave one to my buddy and he shot this doe, one blade broke and ferrule bent. Picture is entrance, exit was by opposite elbow.


----------



## nrlombar

Went through both shoulders and only a bent blade. Threw it out and grabbed a new one. Ready for the next hunt. It was an Illinois button buck so not massive but gives me confidence that it was able to blow through both shoulder blades. 











Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## indiana boy

Got mine the other day. All weighed between 98 and 101 grains. Seem sharper then the real ones I bought. Haven't put them on an arrow to test the rattle yet.


----------



## Michael Myers

I have put little elastics on every "Rage" head i have ever shot and triple wrapped them.I have never had a single issue and no rattle.I don't need to do it,i just do...I have now purchased 11 dz chinadermics,all are sharp and weigh within 2 gr of spec.I have never sharpend any and have destroyed every animal shot at....I enjoy being a chinadermic "fanboy" and I LOVE irritating the 1970's gang who are stuck in the past with "Fixed" only,and what really makes me smirk,are the "Made in the USA" guys,as they type on their foreign keyboards and watch their foreign flat screens...smells like hypocritical william roberts to me...Great for a Laff....Grizz


----------



## meatmissile

***Grizz*** said:


> I have put little elastics on every "Rage" head i have ever shot and triple wrapped them.I have never had a single issue and no rattle.I don't need to do it,i just do...I have now purchased 11 dz chinadermics,all are sharp and weigh within 2 gr of spec.I have never sharpend any and have destroyed every animal shot at....I enjoy being a chinadermic "fanboy" and I LOVE irritating the 1970's gang who are stuck in the past with "Fixed" only,and what really makes me smirk,are the "Made in the USA" guys,as they type on their foreign keyboards and watch their foreign flat screens...smells like hypocritical william roberts to me...Great for a Laff....Grizz


Me to Grizz, as i am sitting here watching the sun rise with a Chinadermic screwed to the end of my arrow awaiting another victim. Happy Monday to all my brothas and sistas settin in a tree or wishing they were. Aint life grand

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

meatmissile said:


> I keep reading all of these responces about bad quality,cheap blades,cheap shock collars, rattling and dull heads. Guess what you will get same of all of those at 45$ for 3. I have bout the real rages and they were not very sharp,they rattled,and thet broke or bent on both deer i shot. They are the same heads sold on ebay. I have sharpend all the ones i bought aswell. Easy fix, ratlles are easy fix, emptying my pockets for a bunch of advertisement and pre madonna hunting shows is an easy fix, buy them by the dozen off ebay..
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk



I have six real hypos here and none of them rattle, the blades far from "dull", and I certainly didnt pay $45 for 3 either. If I get the chance to send one through a deer i will report back if they got bent and broke from a rib bone like these knockoffs are doing for some...


----------



## adr1601

We'll I had to chance to test two of these out and I've decided they're not for me. Two very dead deer with full entry holes but each head broke a blade on ribs and the non broken blade was dulled and edge rolled over like a butter knife. 
They obviously work but I don't have confidence in them so not for me. I was also kind of surprised the deer went as far as they did? Maybe the super dull blades after hitting ribs?
And for them coming off the same line as the originals? Not the same. I took a fake and an original side by side and broke the blades and ferrule into pieces and they are not the same.


----------



## meatmissile

adr1601 said:


> We'll I had to chance to test two of these out and I've decided they're not for me. Two very dead deer with full entry holes but each head broke a blade on ribs and the non broken blade was dulled and edge rolled over like a butter knife.
> They obviously work but I don't have confidence in them so not for me. I was also kind of surprised the deer went as far as they did? Maybe the super dull blades after hitting ribs?
> And for them coming off the same line as the originals? Not the same. I took a fake and an original side by side and broke the blades and ferrule into pieces and they are not the same.


Any pics of the onez you broke apart and the differences you saw?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4017041&page=3
I tossed the pieces right after I posted that.
You could clearly see the metals were different color at the breaks. I still like the ferrule on the China ones but the blades suck.
They work for sure, but I'm choosing not to use them. It's a big let down as I was really excited about the price.
My fear is making a poor shot and having the blade dull on a rib and barely hitting a vital. We all know we want the cleanest cut possible. It's not worth the price for me. .02


----------



## 00ragincajun00

redman said:


> I use string wax to stop the rattle they work great I can get my heads super sharp with a little work 3 deer down with the so far this year


going to have to try this, thanks for the idea


----------



## richardsonjl22

Plugged my first bow deer with one of the mokasi hypo knockoffs. Hit him a little high qaurtering to me and punched clean through one lung and poked the heart abit he ran about 80 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

Ok here is results of a chinadermic extreme. Went high infront of rt hip. Buried to the wrap. Deer made it 50yrds and crashed. First deer in 20 years for my brother and his first buck ever with a bow. The chinadermic held up perfectly. No tip curl,no blade damage. The 500grn GT Velocity drove the 2.3in cut hypo all the way up into the back of the lungs. Head after shot and after cleaning. Still very sharp and ready for round 2.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Has anyone found the 1.5" cut chinadermics yet? I wanna get some but can't find them in ebay.


----------



## Tider37

My first deer with the "chinadermics"
Shot her 30 yds quartering to me
Complete pass through. 










No issues. Ready for a resharpening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetracker3

First deer with my 100grain 2 blade rage chinesel tip. will be ordering 2 more dozen. shot this doe at 35 yards. not sure if she dropped on shot or if i just made a poor shot. regardless the entry hole was higher than i would have liked. massive entry hole. blades didnt bend or break. could probably sharpen them up and shoot it again. but for the price ill just throw it out and put a new one on. i have no worries shooting this head


----------



## Diamond_Victory

Are the chisel tips coming with sharp blades and bkades locking in tight?

I have some coming along with some gogo hypodermics.


----------



## thetracker3

the blades on the ones i ordered were already sharp. but i still touched them up like i do with all heads. and they still rattle but so did my original rage 2 blade chisel tip. but 1 small thin rubber band around the blades fixes that


----------



## poetic

Fire2527 said:


> I've used them for the last two years. The cut on them is amazing (despite my high shot)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad
> PSE Rogue X with Chinese knock off Hypodermics


that is just nasty...... fill up the freezer.


----------



## poetic

Aevetts said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/12PCs-New-Arc...de-100Grain-2-Cut-US-/191722026308?nav=SEARCH. Or you can just search on ebay "hypodermic broadhead us"


^^^ ships from NJ,USA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12X-Hypoder...618841?hash=item3acbc268d9:g:gt8AAOSw8oFXzTH8

shipped from same place. NJ, USA. same company just a different name maybe? or different company but same stock pile? but $6 cheaper. whatca think?


----------



## Colesce

Just ordered 6 knock off hypos. Will report back when they arrive.


----------



## Diamond_Victory

poetic said:


> ^^^ ships from NJ,USA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12X-Hypoder...618841?hash=item3acbc268d9:g:gt8AAOSw8oFXzTH8
> 
> shipped from same place. NJ, USA. same company just a different name maybe? or different company but same stock pile? but $6 cheaper. whatca think?


Only thing that worries me about them is the feedback. It is pretty low.


----------



## meatmissile

I have ordered 7 doz from same supplier ( sosopong) and have had zero issues. 2 diff heads 2 dead deer and both heads resharpend and back in quiver. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## redman

I shot 6 deer with them they work great for me all I did is sharpen the blades


----------



## Brownitsdown12

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Pcs-2-3-...156053?hash=item2a70af3155:g:36wAAOSwMgdX1rQz

Here are the 2.3 extreme chisel tips that I've been looking for. Just ordered 24. I hope they are actually 2.3". But they really look identical to the real ones. Has anybody tested these out yet? Would love to know how they test and fly..


----------



## meatmissile

Brownitsdown12 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Pcs-2-3-...156053?hash=item2a70af3155:g:36wAAOSwMgdX1rQz
> 
> Here are the 2.3 extreme chisel tips that I've been looking for. Just ordered 24. I hope they are actually 2.3". But they really look identical to the real ones. Has anybody tested these out yet? Would love to know how they test and fly..


Have not shot a 2.3 chisel but the 2.3 hypo 125 is absolutely devastating

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson48

Number 3 with a chinadermic. Have yet to bend or break a blade. Resharpen and reuse. 










Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

Nice Buck !!!! Great shot !!!


----------



## cwd500

How long do they take to come in? I ordered some rage extreme knock offs on eBay. The est. date is today and there not here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwd500

Ordered October 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbird22

Did you get a tracking #?


----------



## OhioHunter88

cwd500 said:


> How long do they take to come in? I ordered some rage extreme knock offs on eBay. The est. date is today and there not here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took mine about a month 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwd500

Jbird22 said:


> Did you get a tracking #?










here is what my tracking shows




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okbow68

I got some chinadermics last week but I paid a little more and got them in two days from Amazon. They were $26 for a dozen shipped. They look very good and not the dull ferrels like I've head some talk about. I haven't tested them on a deer yet but hope to very soon. If so I will report back with pics.


----------



## Jbird22

cwd500 said:


> here is what my tracking shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say hang tight for another week. Looks like they might have gotten delayed in customs. Hopefully you'll get them soon.


----------



## thetracker3

Brownitsdown12 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Pcs-2-3-...156053?hash=item2a70af3155:g:36wAAOSwMgdX1rQz
> 
> Here are the 2.3 extreme chisel tips that I've been looking for. Just ordered 24. I hope they are actually 2.3". But they really look identical to the real ones. Has anybody tested these out yet? Would love to know how they test and fly..


found another link for some if those werent right. these arent chisel tho.. http://m.ebay.com/itm/12-Red-X-trem...ve-Arrow-Tip-Archery-/252498681379?nav=SEARCH


----------



## tackscall

I didn't think I'd ever get to post results, i finally got a shot this season. I can't believe the entrance, it spans almost four ribs. Blood trail was phenomenal. She did go 125 yards but it was like she shot out of a cannon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson48

The one thing I've noticed about these in 2 blade vs the 3 blade heads I used to use. If you have a vertical cut and miss ribs you don't get the blood as if you get a horizontal cut blowing through ribs. Still easy trail, just not bucket loads

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## auth14

Mine came Saturday and I'm really impressed with the quality. Definitely ordering more to hoard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCole1993

I have racked up 5 more kills this year with the Fage's, have bent 1 blade goin through a shoulder, rest of the heads could be cleaned and sharpen and re used, can't beat em for a little over a dollar a head


----------



## Blake R

Just got mine in. I think they're sharper than the actual rages, but to be fair I've never been impressed with their sharpness out of the pack. The little case is garbage, but I expected that.


Now if I can just freakin' go hunting.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson48

Blake R said:


> Just got mine in. I think they're sharper than the actual rages, but to be fair I've never been impressed with their sharpness out of the pack. The little case is garbage, but I expected that.
> 
> 
> Now if I can just freakin' go hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


What I did to at least make the case usable was took several pieces of cardboard and glued inside the foam to actual get pressure on the heads and holds them in place. Still a piece, but now I can use it

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake R

Havent glued them yet, but thats exactly what i was gonna do.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter

think I am gonna try the DRTs


----------



## djaandy

for all the china knock off haters.






blew blood out of both sides.a blind man could have followed the blood trail.this is only one of many i have shot with the chinadermics. all had huge holes.


----------



## Blake R

RGV hunter said:


> think I am gonna try the DRTs


I am VERY interested in those results.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ouachitamtnman

Anyone having trouble getting your 125gr hypodermics from sosopong? I ordered them on Oct 7 and they were supposed to be here by Nov 1 at the latest and I still haven't received them. I sent him a note on ebay just a few minutes ago. I expected a couple of week turnaround but I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## ganso14865

Mine took a month and half to get here. I had already given up. Seller didnt respond 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ouachitamtnman

lol. Oh well, I'll be set for next year or late season. Maybe an Amazon Prime seller can get the 125gr knockoffs if they haven't already but at the time I ordered these, they were the only 125gr knockoff game in town. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Matty777

The china knock off Rage hypodermics are absolutely the best hunting investment i made this year. The broad head is completely reusable after a complete pass through while shattering two ribs and the off side shoulder. Nothing is bent and still razor sharp.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Well i finally got to put one of these through a deer...... I'll be buying more. By far the biggest hole i ever put in a deer. Probably 3.5 inches. I haven't cleaned it, but i bet it will be reusable when i get around to it.


----------



## Ruttin BUX

I used one to take my 3rd best buck on Saturday and I will continue to use them. Lots of damage done.


----------



## ganso14865

I tried one on a jack rabbit. Almost cut it in half. Blades hit the dirt hard. Cleaned them and theyre ready to go again 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## cbay

I had both authentic hypos and knockoffs in my quiver today. I thought what the heck, i'll nock the chinadermic. BOOM! shot my buck with it! I'll inspect the damage tomorrow before i take him to the processor. Not great penetration but i think i hit the far shoulder. He didn't go far though. I used it because i could get them sharper than the authentic rages.


----------



## widow maker 223

Entrance, exit looked the same through both shoulders.


Barely bent one blade


----------



## hillscreekkid

Are you guys getting a full 2" cut on entry? I just picked some up and I get about 1.5" entry on foam and a 3/8 thick cedar board.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

about 4in entrance and 2.5in exit on 2 diff deer now

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweeg

Finally got to use one today. Slightly quartering away, huge entrance wound and slightly smaller exit. 

Didn't get a complete pass through, but it was an Easton Hexx at 60lb Prime Rival.

Huge blood trail right where he was standing - just splattered right away. Only went about 35 yards on a double lung.


----------



## djaandy

killed with a chinadermic fri afternoon.shot in the heart at 40 yrds run 25 yrds on its front knees and fell dead.


----------



## widow maker 223

Nice one!!


----------



## thetracker3

anyone have an issue with the hypos. they open fine. but then they put a nick in the blade where they open to far and the blade hits the tip


----------



## nrlombar

Doe dropped in 30 yards. She was a big one too. I would say it did it's job. Head was ready for another hunt but I tossed it. For $1 each don't mind.










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## djaandy

never had that problem.do not practice with the blades in.only time i get nicks is when i hit a bone or miss and hit a rock.


----------



## widow maker 223

Are you talking about when the blades are swung forward?


----------



## thetracker3

widow maker 223 said:


> Are you talking about when the blades are swung forward?


yes! theres a nick on both blades same spot from hitting there


----------



## widow maker 223

That only happens when pulling them out of a target. I use one for practice, hunt with others and dont worry about it.


----------



## thetracker3

i unscrew mine before i pull em. just wondering what causes it. not really worried about it for a dollar a head


----------



## Okccj

These knockoffs couldn't have worked any better. Most devastating shot I've ever made on a deer. Buck ran 15 yards and fell over.


----------



## djaandy

yes indeed for a 1 buck a piece you can just throw the old one away.dont you just love free trade.


----------



## thetracker3

rage chinadermic
broadhead busted a rib and through the meat of the shoulder and into the heart. sharpened up and ready for round 2


----------



## MAD 6

Yeah these things are like disposable razors - I got 10 for $12 plus free case - this makes them better than the real Rage, used once and then throw away. Can't ever see paying $45 for three real heads, no way.


----------



## Okccj

MAD 6 said:


> Yeah these things are like disposable razors - I got 10 for $12 plus free case - this makes them better than the real Rage, used once and then throw away. Can't ever see paying $45 for three real heads, no way.


I agree. I'm a little torn about this, but I really don't think Rage folks have to charge what they do to be a profitable company. Of course they are free to charge what they like, and I assume many people still buy their heads, however, I can't take an ethical stand on this one particular item.


----------



## djaandy

my buddy shot this buck with a chinadermic. he hit right in front of the hip at an angle and ripped a gash all the way to the shoulder.


----------



## auth14

Do you guys put a small rubber band over the broadhead to make it quieter, or just leave as is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

If you have rattle, put some string wax in there and it will kill the rattle.


----------



## Okccj

I just shoot them as is.


----------



## incutrav

The blade rattle doesnt effect flight at all- only reason to fix it is if it annoys you when they rattle in your quiver. I dont notice it at all- I've shot 4 with the knock offs


----------



## o24u

I was on the fence about these and have bought the real deal last 4 years, gonna order some for next year now....


----------



## djaandy

smear bow wax on the blades is what i do


----------



## markb845

I just placed my order. $15.79 shipped for a dozen. If I don't like them no big deal. Can you practice and re-use for practice with these heads?


----------



## Cornbread

I bought some 2.3 extreme from amazon. Took about a months to get here. They arrived Friday. Shot good at all distances and spun true. No rattle and blades sharp. Shot this buck this morning at 33 yards. Quartering to me. Entered the base of neck and exited the arm pit on other side. The blood trail was the most epic I have ever seen. I seen blood gushing from the impact and the trail was a spray 3' wide for most of the 60 yard he made it. The head will not Be able to be shot again and was bent significantly but was buried 10 inches in the hard Georgia ground after the shot. Could have hit a rock. The damage to the deer was drastic and had gaping entrance and exit holes. Think I'll keep shooting them and for less that $1.50 each I'll toss it and screw on a new one.








Entrance 








Exit








Bent head








Hero shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

These were the knock off regular rage, not the best blood trail photo but I watched her go down around 30 yards. Full pass through and into the ground about 3-4 inches. it was only a 12 yard shot too. Tip needs a new o-ring and sharpening then it will be good to re-use.


----------



## hunterhewi

Finally got to try out my 125 grain chinadermics on a nice doe last night. Shot was a touch high but she fell in 70 yards. Head worked flawless ly with a good 3 - 3.5" entrance. Blades were bent but not broke which id expect shooting 80/30 575 grain arrow and a 350 ibo bow.


----------



## Charman03

I know this has been beat to death but can someone link me to a legit eBay dealer for the chinadermics?


----------



## thetracker3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Official...0ec2c39&pid=100033&rk=5&rkt=8&sd=201455827264
these are the ones i bought. another member of AT gave me this link. my post is at the top of this page with my results with them


----------



## Charman03

Thanks. How about the 100gr users?


----------



## meatmissile

Another Chinadermic 125 hypo victim. Bent the ferral a bit but blades held up and deer was dead in 45yrds with a passthrough. These things just keep on killin.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

Charman03 said:


> Thanks. How about the 100gr users?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Pcs-2-Cu...942877?hash=item2a6f2e785d:g:19UAAOSwIgNXvD8P


----------



## hunterhewi

Im happy with the 125s meatmissle. Ill post a pic of the blades tomorrow. Ferule was perfect, blades look like the blades on a toxic broadhead lol


----------



## meatmissile

hunterhewi said:


> Im happy with the 125s meatmissle. Ill post a pic of the blades tomorrow. Ferule was perfect, blades look like the blades on a toxic broadhead lol


Well atleast you didnt pay 15$ a piece for them..   

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Im not griping the least bit. She made it 70 yards and she was done. I was happy with how it performed on my tad high shot. Right under her spine still caught top of both lungs


----------



## meatmissile

hunterhewi said:


> Im not griping the least bit. She made it 70 yards and she was done. I was happy with how it performed on my tad high shot. Right under her spine still caught top of both lungs


Yeap and just grab a new one and do it again.









This my 125 chinadermic after it demolished the lungs of my Illinois buck. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Luke M said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Pcs-2-Cu...942877?hash=item2a6f2e785d:g:19UAAOSwIgNXvD8P


Thanks. Have you used that seller?


----------



## ksgobbler

I ordered those a week ago. We will see what happens


----------



## MAD 6

I ordered from the same seller - took almost 3 weeks to arrive.


----------



## thetracker3

ones i got shipped from a warehouse in the us. only took about a week to arrive


----------



## hunterhewi

Here is a pic of the blades of the 125 chinadermic i used to kill a nice big doe over the weekend. Entrance was unbelievable exit was still as big as any rage. She only made it 70 yards even with a high hit. Im convinced these work!


----------



## km04

Holy crap. Just say this on ebay. This looks like a very good value for the buyer.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/60-Pcs-2-Cu...4ea37d1&pid=100009&rk=2&rkt=2&sd=262623082236


----------



## jwilson48

What is up with the 125 hypodermic bending blades? I've yet to have that happen on 3 deer with the 100 grain chinadermic or the one I shot into a rock this week instead of the big buck in front of the rock (still not in a good mood over it)

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

jwilson48 said:


> What is up with the 125 hypodermic bending blades? I've yet to have that happen on 3 deer with the 100 grain chinadermic or the one I shot into a rock this week instead of the big buck in front of the rock (still not in a good mood over it)
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


The blades are a good bit longer on the 125s making them weaker. Plus i took out 3 ribs on entrance. 30/80 350 ibo and a 575 grain arrow is hard on things lol


----------



## jwilson48

hunterhewi said:


> The blades are a good bit longer on the 125s making them weaker. Plus i took out 3 ribs on entrance. 30/80 350 ibo and a 575 grain arrow is hard on things lol


They are getting the job done that is the important part. My brother just got some of the 125 with a setup close to yours- 80/29.5 353 ibo but only 475 grains. I'm looking forward to him pushing one through a deer

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## cbay

Here are a couple pics of the damage to the head from hitting my buck this year. Shame on me for not doing a proper autopsy to verify the actual stopping point of the head. I seem to always go into a frantic mode to get the deer out of the woods and get to the processor as quick as possible to keep the meat good.
The shot was a little high, but not as high as appears. I was on a steep ridge up in a tree. The shoulder on the opposite side was a definite stopping point. Had i made a poor shot and hit the buck on the facing shoulder it would not have been good. Just wanted to show the damage so as to not leave folks believing they are indestructable and have a realistic expectation. 400 gr. arrow, 59 lb. Bt Rpm 360.
Plus show the buck.


----------



## meatmissile

cbay said:


> Here are a couple pics of the damage to the head from hitting my buck this year. Shame on me for not doing a proper autopsy to verify the actual stopping point of the head. I seem to always go into a frantic mode to get the deer out of the woods and get to the processor as quick as possible to keep the meat good.
> The shot was a little high, but not as high as appears. I was on a steep ridge up in a tree. The shoulder on the opposite side was a definite stopping point. Had i made a poor shot and hit the buck on the facing shoulder it would not have been good. Just wanted to show the damage so as to not leave folks believing they are indestructable and have a realistic expectation. 400 gr. arrow, 59 lb. Bt Rpm 360.
> Plus show the buck.


Great deer, and yes these heads are not indestructible as with any head on the market. Out of the 3 deer i have watched die from these heads only one of the 3 heads used was still in good functional shape. With that said,the rage hypos that i paid 45$ for was also 2 for 2 in the killing dept. but neither head was reusable either. Congrats on a super nice buck


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsportsman

I ordered these on thr 12th, they arrived today. All of them except the 1 on the scale weighed in at 100.3 grains. Can't wait to try these out!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsportsman

The seller was huge_discount

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ganso14865

mine fly awesome. After a bit of string wax to silent the rattle


----------



## SACRIVER

Just ordered 24 for $25. I have seen family shot 4 deer with them now with no issues. Heck and it can be any worse then the Allen broadheads people are buying from Walmart and slinging at deer.


----------



## Cornbread

Shot this pig tonight at 45 yards and he made it less that 20. No pass through about 12"'of penetration and arrow came out as pig ran off. I would guess it hit the plate on off side. The ferrel is bent but it punched through the plate and preformed its job. Now time to throw away and screw on a new one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redman

Great heads this buck only made it 80 yards after hit
View attachment 5190337


----------



## Skunkworkx

At a "buck" a piece....no real need/want to use a second time I would guess ?


----------



## Michael Myers

My best friend of 36 years shot his first deer last night with the Chinadermic 100 Gr and dropped a 4 pt within 34 yards.He started hunting in 2014.Head is now a small game head though it could be used again on big game.2 Big holes lots of blood and a smile from ear to ear....I'd rather buy from China.......


----------



## ngurb

i got the 24 for $25. a couple didnt spin great, but the blades are very sharp. looking forward to using them. they are much better than i was expecting.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

20 yard shot. He stopped and stared at me. Turned and made it a few steps and fell over still within 25 yards of me. Big entrance hole, cut a rib in half and a normal Rage exit hole. Slight bend in one blade. Straight ferule.


----------



## CKYbowhunter26

Do they make any chinadermics in deep six?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwiley

This guy only went 40 yds after being 'attacked' by the dreaded Chinodermic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwolfe78

Id like to try mine on a doe, but the population is down. May try them on a groundhog.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Batt4Christ

brihunt said:


> *DO Not buy!*!!! I made the mistake last yr and didnt realize they were cheap knock offs. Blades look sharp but wont even cut ya there so cheap. Found out the hard way at shooting a buck last yr and it didn't open correctly or do enough damage to kill him. After tis happen i did the inspection of all heads and contacted The real rage company and they were sure enough knock offs. They are not made buy the same place in china lol The knock offs main body are casted and not machined. If anyone dont believe me on any of this i have 6 of these heads you can have and try yourself.


I'm late to this discussion, but purchased some of the eBay Hypos and rage chisel point -- and the "body" on both styles of knock-offs are definitely machined. They hypos - side-by-side with the real deal are almost impossible to distinguish, and the blades are every bit as sharp. Maybe you got some truly bad ones.


----------



## meatmissile

Batt4Christ said:


> I'm late to this discussion, but purchased some of the eBay Hypos and rage chisel point -- and the "body" on both styles of knock-offs are definitely machined. They hypos - side-by-side with the real deal are almost impossible to distinguish, and the blades are every bit as sharp. Maybe you got some truly bad ones.


I must have gotten extremely lucky cause out of the 7-8 doz ive bought they all have goid edges but i do touch them up to a scary sharpness. They have killed 3 deer this year and preformed flawlesly.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

jwolfe78 said:


> Id like to try mine on a doe, but the population is down. May try them on a groundhog.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I tried mine out on some armadillos with decent results. Good enough to shoot a fawn with one. Was blown away by the holes it made. Decided to make it my main broadhead and shot the buck a few comments back. I regret wasting the ones on the armadillos now!


----------



## markb845

Batt4Christ said:


> I'm late to this discussion, but purchased some of the eBay Hypos and rage chisel point
> 
> Batt4Christ, can you PM me the dealer you bought your heads from? I bought some heads and they were very dull.
> 
> Thanks....


----------



## MAD 6

Does anyone have a good seller for the lighted nocks? I'm not spending $10+ on anymore brand name ones because they all seem to break after a few shots anyway.


----------



## jwilson48

The Chinese lighted nocks are crap. Love the chinadermics though

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## muley280

I shot 3 deer with the knockoff's this year! My last deer was a 216 lb buck after shooting a doe with the same broadhead a week before. If I go through 1 broadhead per deer it's still worth it to me.


----------



## 17ghk

I shot a deer with them This year. They are pretty tough. I took them apart and sharpened the blades with ceramic sticks. They make a big hole but I don't care for the blade angle.


----------



## archeryhunterME

I used them for the 2nd year this year along with my dad. I shot the Extreme's and he was using the Hypodermics - I shot 5 deer with the extremes and one of them being a nice 10 pointer that got a complete passthrough and only went 40 yards. My dad as shot 14 with the hypodermics and some are bent, but all the deer had awesome blood trails and worked like they should, can't go wrong for $2 a piece.

Even if you don't trust the heads, buy them and use the blades for replacement blades, as even the whole heads are MUCH cheaper than the rage replacement blades.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Shot a deer with the 2.3 inch Chinadermics for the first time and I was VERY disappointed. I shot this buck at 15 yards from a treestand and spined him with the first shot. I climbed down from the tree and got within 10 yards of him and took a shot at him from behind just before the last rib with him facing away from me. At this angle the arrow SHOULD have exited the center of his chest low and killed him very quickly. But it did not. The third shot was a quartering away shot just behind the left shoulder and should have exited the right side of the front of his chest. This shot did kill the deer quickly but did not exit the chest.

These broadheads performed terrible!!!!!

None of the arrows got more than 8 inches of penetration. This poor deer looked like a pin cushion. I am shooting an Elite35 at 30 inches of draw at 60 lbs, with an arrow weighing 420 grains. This setup blows swacker 1.75 inch heads right through deer with no problem. After the deer was dead I pulled the arrows and found that 2 of the 3 heads had bent badly right at the shockcoller and the tip of the head that spined the deer was bent. The shot with the deer facing away didn't even enter the chest cavity because the head hit the top of the ribcage near the spine and deflected and bent then traveled along under the backstrap.

I have a buddy that shoots the same type of heads and he has gotten great performance out of them. I am hoping that this was just a bad batch. I will be going back to the Swackers 1.75s because they perform so much better. They punch right through deer.


----------



## adr1601

hawkdriver55 said:


> Shot a deer with the 2.3 inch Chinadermics for the first time and I was VERY disappointed. I shot this buck at 15 yards from a treestand and spined him with the first shot. I climbed down from the tree and got within 10 yards of him and took a shot at him from behind just before the last rib with him facing away from me. At this angle the arrow SHOULD have exited the center of his chest low and killed him very quickly. But it did not. The third shot was a quartering away shot just behind the left shoulder and should have exited the right side of the front of his chest. This shot did kill the deer quickly but did not exit the chest.
> 
> These broadheads performed terrible!!!!!
> 
> None of the arrows got more than 8 inches of penetration. This poor deer looked like a pin cushion. I am shooting an Elite35 at 30 inches of draw at 60 lbs, with an arrow weighing 420 grains. This setup blows swacker 1.75 inch heads right through deer with no problem. After the deer was dead I pulled the arrows and found that 2 of the 3 heads had bent badly right at the shockcoller and the tip of the head that spined the deer was bent. The shot with the deer facing away didn't even enter the chest cavity because the head hit the top of the ribcage near the spine and deflected and bent then traveled along under the backstrap.
> 
> I have a buddy that shoots the same type of heads and he has gotten great performance out of them. I am hoping that this was just a bad batch. I will be going back to the Swackers 1.75s because they perform so much better. They punch right through deer.


I try'ed them and was two for two, but broken blades, rolled blades edges, and long tracks I decided it wasn't worth the savings. They do work but?


----------



## rdhuge

Tagged.


----------



## DriftlessArcher

shot two deer with them this year. liver shot on a doe that went 100yrds and a 9 pointer that was hit in the heart. went 30 yards maybe and died within 15 seconds.


----------



## meatmissile

I have had nothing but success with them as long as I did my job,as with any BH. These heads perform just like the 40$ a pack Rage heads at a fraction of the cost. I used the store bought Hypos and 2 of the 3 I used were 1 and done. so why pay 13-15$ a piece. There isnt many BHs on the market that are just totally indestructible and will brake and/or bend given the right situation. I think the Chinadermics I bought have done exactly what they are designed to do and will continue to shoot them. I also shoot Magnus for my fixed blade heads and with them, 6 will last me a life time as Mike has the best CS and guarantee in the business.


----------



## captphil

I bought a dozen. None were very sharp, but all took an edge well. All 12 have a wobble if you spin them on end. It is very slight but it's there. Tested back to back with a real rage, which has zero wobble. They shoot right with my field points.

I missed a doe last week with one, the head survived but the blades are ruined. They held up fine and are straight but the edges are done. 

I just killed a big doe with one yesterday. Ten yard shot from almost thirty feet up. Spine and double lung, dropped in her tracks. I threw a follow up heart shot into her just in case. The one blade rolled the edge pretty bad and the ferulle is bent a touch. Almost a full pass through out the lower left chest. The second head survived unscathed. Honestly I don't care for a dollar a piece. 










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## captphil

Here is the ruined one. I don't know if the bend happened when it hit the vertebrae or the ground. I'm more upset that I broke another arrow.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukepaige

Public land doe with the chinadermic. Finally success!!!


----------



## cwd500

I ordered some xtreams on October 11. On November 17 I messaged the seller and he said he checked tracking and they were held up in customs on November 30 I messaged him again to see if he could see if they cleared customs yet and he said no and refunded my money. Today they showed up. Only problem now is deer season ends Sunday and I don't have any time to hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWIFFY

I like them...


----------



## xxclaro

I received some today, was curious and at that price I figured why not. First of all, if the are all like mine I really hope nobody is hunting with these before sharpening them. They were seriously dull, not even close to being sharp enough to shoot at big game with. It didn't take too long to get a decent edge on though, so that itself isn't a big deal. I'm not terribly fond of the little plastic collar keeping the blades in, we will see if they work better than I think they will. The blades do rattle a bit if you shake them, but not too badly. I tried the originals when they came out and quickly abandoned them due to the blades constantly deploying before I was ready to shoot. I want to try some of the Killzone knockoffs, see if they are any better. When it comes time to hunt, I'll still be screwing on the Exodus unless something exceptional comes along that impresses me more.


----------



## arrowm

Other companies I communicate with in the industry have urged me to have my products manufactured in China. I just won't. Bowhunting IS American, I use American built products.

I hear you on the costs, its 5 times the money to build it here...Competing is very difficult.

Scares me to give CC# to anyone outside our borders as well...use a gift card!


----------



## Michael Myers

arrowm said:


> Other companies I communicate with in the industry have urged me to have my products manufactured in China. I just won't. Bowhunting IS American, I use American built products.
> 
> I hear you on the costs, its 5 times the money to build it here...Competing is very difficult.
> 
> Scares me to give CC# to anyone outside our borders as well...use a gift card!


The gimmick sight you pump looks like it is made in Bangladesh,and you are just another close minded door to door salesman with that bable.


----------



## mccoppinb

Just got 12 for 10 bucks free shipping


----------



## joshdosmil

These are one of the very few cases of getting way more than you pay for, as a broke SOB I doubt I'll buy/shoot anything other than china hypos for awhile. There aren't a whole lot of real bargains in archery, but this is without a doubt one of them.


----------



## captphil

Chinadermics got it done again. Not even close to a pass through, and only a ten yard shot almost straight down, but I did hit a rib dead center. Got the job done and survived. Ferrule is straight, one blade is bent sideways.

















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FredBear86

Anybody bought the 3 blade chisel tip red 100 grains. Who did you buy from and how was the quality?


----------



## WEEGEE

FredBear86 said:


> Anybody bought the 3 blade chisel tip red 100 grains. Who did you buy from and how was the quality?


i did ..don't know the seller's name ,but they are 12 for 18 and very sharp....love the blade angle on the 3 blade better than the chop of the two blade.. seems very well made, compared to the originals.


----------



## jwilson48

Got to use my chinadermics on a hog hunt this weekend and again satisfied. No broken blades although 1 did have a slight bend in the ferrule that my cousin shot his pig with. One of mine was buried in the spine and we couldn't get it back out so I'm not sure how the shape of that Broadhead was. After hunting hogs and realizing how tough they are I can honestly say I will feel secure shooting any animal I want with the fake hypodermics.












Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Anyone buy any hypos lately, looking for a decent China dealer on eBay


----------



## z7master167

Charman03 said:


> Anyone buy any hypos lately, looking for a decent China dealer on eBay


Bought mine from amazon they were called mokasi or mokazi something of tht nature, killed 3 with them this year no problems at all


----------



## Michael Myers

add another kill to the chinadermics, and also the chinanockturnals tonight.....18 yard quartering away...756 pm tonight(last night)


----------



## jwilson48

***Grizz*** said:


> add another kill to the chinadermics, and also the chinanockturnals tonight.....18 yard quartering away...756 pm tonight(last night)


Nice! 

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Nice Grizz! Wonder why the other thread got deleted!? Hahaha


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman

I too wonder why the old thread was pulled, It was a proven sales tool for our American made products. :wink:

Clearly there remains a large segment of the bowhunting community that values American made and shuns foreign knockoffs and places real value in companies that are strong supporters of American companies/American values.


----------



## highwaynorth

WEEGEE said:


> i did ..don't know the seller's name ,but they are 12 for 18 and very sharp....love the blade angle on the 3 blade better than the chop of the two blade.. seems very well made, compared to the originals.


The thing to be a where of with the 3 blade is that the way they are designed the blades can actually bind up on each other
and not open properly. That's why I stick with the 2 blade slip cam heads.


----------



## friedm1

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> I too wonder why the old thread was pulled, It was a proven sales tool for our American made products. :wink:
> 
> Clearly there remains a large segment of the bowhunting community that values American made and shuns foreign knockoffs and places real value in companies that are strong supporters of American companies/American values.


simply speaking in terms of math, the large majority of the bowhunting industry doesn't care at all. American made is great, but at what cost? is it worth it to pay a 300% markup so Lee and Tiffany can shoot more commercials. Where does it end? The transCanada pipeline into the US isnt even US steel.


----------



## hunterhewi

Here is a 10 second dremel tool mod for anyone that hates the chinadermic shock collars. Myself, I dont like using them because they dont allow the head to spin as true as i like. I use the light 2.5oz orthodontic bands and not only do the spin true, but no rattle!


----------



## ballistic bob

http://www.archerywire.com/releases/405958/
Things are going to change to crush illegal knockoffs .


----------



## Steel185

Bowhunter536 said:


> That's what I'm saying guys there the same thing specs are the same so are materials


I agree completely. And everyone knows left Twix is way better anyways.


----------



## hunterhewi

ballistic bob said:


> http://www.archerywire.com/releases/405958/
> Things are going to change to crush illegal knockoffs .


Yea im sure the guys at customs are goin to be so worried about a broadhead. I mean, they do wonderfully with drug trafficking


----------



## meatmissile

Im sure if you can order them,they will make it to your door. I already have plenty for the next 20 years. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Yep i have about 8 doz


----------



## deth502

im a fixed blade guy but i recently bought a doz of these knock off hypos for $17 just to try out. havent gotten them yet. 

that said, yes, customs agents DO worry about these things, and they will confiscate any they find. problem is, there are millions and millions of packages coming in to this country every day from the orient from online sales sites, and the chance of your package getting pulled for inspection is about as good as hitting the lottery. now, if a company orders in 300 doz of them to resell, then theres a chance they will get inspected and destroyed. 

my take on it all. im all for american business. i back american businesses all the time. but i DESPISE copyright and intellectual property laws. they stifle progress. as in the article linked above. rage made that design in 2009 and had been resting on that, overcharging for outdated tec, for 8 years. what makes amreica great is innovation. innovation is staying on the cutting edge of technology and constantly improving on it. doing that WILL keep you profitable even when others copy your old designs. look at companies like hoyt and mathews, they continue to research and put out newrer improved models every year, and when was the last time you saw a chineese knock-off of one of their bows? ip laws are for lazy one shot wonders who dont deserve a home in the industry, imo.


----------



## enkriss

hunterhewi said:


> Here is a 10 second dremel tool mod for anyone that hates the chinadermic shock collars. Myself, I dont like using them because they dont allow the head to spin as true as i like. I use the light 2.5oz orthodontic bands and not only do the spin true, but no rattle!
> 
> 
> View attachment 6029521


Looks like a good idea


----------



## aeds151

Where do i get the chinaknockturnals at? Link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

enkriss said:


> Looks like a good idea


Works really good. Killed a deer and turkey with them like this so far. I bevel it so its kind of sharp and it cuts the band


----------



## ballistic bob

What many do not realize is that these items are subject to a Federal Excise Tax. The 11.1 percent collected on these products( Pittman -Robertson Act)
helps to fund many wildlife programs. Hunters Education programs, wildlife restoration projects, land purchases for public use and Wildlife Mangement areas. A great provision in this tax is all money collected is used for wildlife programs and cannot be diverted to anything else. It goes back into these wildlife programs. 
These taxes are paid by YOU and collected on purchases of archery and gun items by the manufacturer. When you buy this stuff from China the taxes to fund these should be paid by you. China will not collect nor recognize this act to preserve andexpand on our outdoor heritage.


----------



## Ats002

ballistic bob said:


> What many do not realize is that these items are subject to a Federal Excise Tax. The 11.1 percent collected on these products( Pittman -Robertson Act)
> helps to fund many wildlife programs. Hunters Education programs, wildlife restoration projects, land purchases for public use and Wildlife Mangement areas. A great provision in this tax is all money collected is used for wildlife programs and cannot be diverted to anything else. It goes back into these wildlife programs.
> These taxes are paid by YOU and collected on purchases of archery and gun items by the manufacturer. When you buy this stuff from China the taxes to fund these should be paid by you. China will not collect nor recognize this act to preserve andexpand on our outdoor heritage.


. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss

aeds151 said:


> Where do i get the chinaknockturnals at? Link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ebay


----------



## aeds151

I dont believe in our tax system. Sweet thanks, i will check ebay for the china nockturnals. $10 for a lighted nock. Ya right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackeagle1

deth502 said:


> im a fixed blade guy but i recently bought a doz of these knock off hypos for $17 just to try out. havent gotten them yet.
> 
> that said, yes, customs agents DO worry about these things, and they will confiscate any they find. problem is, there are millions and millions of packages coming in to this country every day from the orient from online sales sites, and the chance of your package getting pulled for inspection is about as good as hitting the lottery. now, if a company orders in 300 doz of them to resell, then theres a chance they will get inspected and destroyed.
> 
> my take on it all. im all for american business. i back american businesses all the time. but i DESPISE copyright and intellectual property laws. they stifle progress. as in the article linked above. rage made that design in 2009 and had been resting on that, overcharging for outdated tec, for 8 years. what makes amreica great is innovation. innovation is staying on the cutting edge of technology and constantly improving on it. doing that WILL keep you profitable even when others copy your old designs. look at companies like hoyt and mathews, they continue to research and put out newrer improved models every year, and when was the last time you saw a chineese knock-off of one of their bows? ip laws are for lazy one shot wonders who dont deserve a home in the industry, imo.


I don't see anyone with a gun to their head forced to buy them. If everyone thinks they're too expensive, don't buy them. Quite simple really. I.


----------



## aeds151

Exactly thats why you buy knockoffs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

For the rattle issue, try just a tiny about of hot wax on the blades. Let it drip and run between the two blades and when it cools it will harden and hold them tight and stop any rattle. Or scrape off a tiny shaving onto the blades and heat it with a hairdryer until the wax melts in between the blades. 

On impact the wax shatters and the blades open just fine. Works the same on the China Swhackers.


----------



## aeds151

When would it rattle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2backstraps

hunterhewi said:


> Here is a 10 second dremel tool mod for anyone that hates the chinadermic shock collars. Myself, I dont like using them because they dont allow the head to spin as true as i like. I use the light 2.5oz orthodontic bands and not only do the spin true, but no rattle!
> 
> 
> View attachment 6029521


What diameter size dental bands are you using in the 2.5 oz weight? I see the have 1/8"-3/8" to choose from.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

2backstraps said:


> What diameter size dental bands are you using in the 2.5 oz weight? I see the have 1/8"-3/8" to choose from.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I use the 3/16"


----------



## 2backstraps

hunterhewi said:


> I use the 3/16"


Thank you much. Going to give this a try as I am not a fan of the plastic ring either.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

aeds151 said:


> When would it rattle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is slack in the blades, the blade pins/screws. Anytime the arrow gets bumped you hear the rattle. When you shoot them you hear the metallic buzz as the blades rattle in flight. Put the wax on them and they go silent.


----------



## hunterhewi

Getting them all sharpened up and ready for season!


----------



## V-TRAIN

***grizz*** said:


> the gimmick sight you pump looks like it is made in bangladesh,and you are just another close minded door to door salesman with that bable.


lol


----------



## deth502

Blackeagle1 said:


> I don't see anyone with a gun to their head forced to buy them. If everyone thinks they're too expensive, don't buy them. Quite simple really. I.


i believe either you completely missed the point of the post, replied to the wrong post, or i in no way understand what youre getting at.


----------



## V-TRAIN

I just got 24 hypos and 24 swackers, i am going to use them for small game, will be perfect. I am sticking with gravediggers for deer and bears.


----------



## aeds151

Knockoff shwackers are the best. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

hunterhewi said:


> Getting them all sharpened up and ready for season!
> 
> View attachment 6039409


Those ones are far different from the ones I bought last season. Care to post a link?


----------



## hunterhewi

They are the newest style of 125 grain heads. Look up seller anime66616 on ebay these are beefier than the previous 125s


----------



## Deerhunter 28

hunterhewi said:


> Getting them all sharpened up and ready for season!
> 
> View attachment 6039409


You got enough to last me 4 lifetimes.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Deerhunter 28 said:


> You got enough to last me 4 lifetimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was only about half of them lol


----------



## hunterhewi

I have 13 100 grain heads id sell if anyone wants them. Ill be using the 125s


----------



## HamSolo

hunterhewi said:


> I have 13 100 grain heads id sell if anyone wants them. Ill be using the 125s


How did you sharpen those before you bought that new tool?


----------



## hunterhewi

HamSolo said:


> How did you sharpen those before you bought that new tool?


Was using the stay sharp for a while but i had to hold the back of the tool upward so the blade would even contact the stone. The KME is well worth the $$ wish i woulda went that route first


----------



## enkriss

adr1601 said:


> Those ones are far different from the ones I bought last season. Care to post a link?


They are all over ebay.


----------



## eorlando

hunterhewi said:


> I have 13 100 grain heads id sell if anyone wants them. Ill be using the 125s


PM sent 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSolo

Has anyone used Chinese lighted nocks?


----------



## hunterhewi

I ordered some a few days ago. Do a search on here there is a thread anout them. Most said they are better than the originals


----------



## shootokill

I shot them last year, i smoked a buck hit a rib and stuck in a root, bent 1 blade! that was the chisel tips ill be shooting them again.


----------



## enkriss

Got mine in today.

Where do you get those little rubber bands from?


----------



## hunterhewi

You can buy the bands for about $4 a pack off ebay, they are just orthodontic bands


----------



## enkriss

hunterhewi said:


> You can buy the bands for about $4 a pack off ebay, they are just orthodontic bands


And you groved them with a dremel? They spin true??? 

A little worried about screwing them up


----------



## deth502

enkriss said:


> Got mine in today.
> 
> Where do you get those little rubber bands from?
> 
> View attachment 6045281


me too. (but i only ordered a dozen for $14). i also ordered a buttload of other chinese knock offs, including toxic's f-15's, red devils, and others. didnt get any of the others yet.


----------



## hunterhewi

enkriss said:


> And you groved them with a dremel? They spin true???
> 
> A little worried about screwing them up


Yep grooved with a dremel and a small cutoff wheel. Groove is angled into the blade so its like a single bevel that way when the head opens it will cut the band. They spin way more true without the collars than with them


----------



## Michael Myers

I have been using tiny elastics i buy from the dollar store for years to wrap around any mechanical broadhead,they work great to hold blades even better....I think i paid a dollar for a bag of 500...Great to see the Chinadermic fanbase grow...:darkbeer:..Grizz


----------



## Kris87

hunterhewi said:


> Yep grooved with a dremel and a small cutoff wheel. Groove is angled into the blade so its like a single bevel that way when the head opens it will cut the band. They spin way more true without the collars than with them


I experimented with one last night doing the groove like you did. Pretty simple. Then I also cut a groove in the very top of the blade, and placed a band there. I actually think it might work better there. When it deploys it just pushes the band down the ferrule. I'm sure it would push down the arrow or even cut once it went through an animal. Did you experiment with placing the band up near the front like I'm talking about?


----------



## hunterhewi

Kris87 said:


> I experimented with one last night doing the groove like you did. Pretty simple. Then I also cut a groove in the very top of the blade, and placed a band there. I actually think it might work better there. When it deploys it just pushes the band down the ferrule. I'm sure it would push down the arrow or even cut once it went through an animal. Did you experiment with placing the band up near the front like I'm talking about?


No i havent done it that way, only the way i posted. Sounds like your way should work fine as well!


----------



## BowhunterT100

I'm up to 3 1/2 dozen of them. Probably order another 3-4 dozen then I'm calling it quits for awhile.


----------



## hunterhewi

BowhunterT100 said:


> I'm up to 3 1/2 dozen of them. Probably order another 3-4 dozen then I'm calling it quits for awhile.


I have 7-8 dozen and a bunch of replacement blades lol


----------



## BowhunterT100

^^^ where did you find the replacement blades at?


----------



## hunterhewi

BowhunterT100 said:


> ^^^ where did you find the replacement blades at?


Thats classified information lol! Look up seller anime66616


----------



## BowhunterT100

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## hunterhewi

Anyone wanting some 100 grain chinadermics shoot me a pm i have 13 of them with the box im getting rid of


----------



## enkriss

hunterhewi said:


> Anyone wanting some 100 grain chinadermics shoot me a pm i have 13 of them with the box im getting rid of


Hmmm... i do have 60 and just ordered another 120.... if you had 20 of them I might take them to make it an even 200...lol...just kidding I think I will have enough for the rest of my life...


----------



## hunterhewi

enkriss said:


> Hmmm... i do have 60 and just ordered another 120.... if you had 20 of them I might take them to make it an even 200...lol...just kidding I think I will have enough for the rest of my life...


Thats my plan lol ill have 10-11 doz of the 125s should last me a good loooong while! These work so good ill probably never try another head


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

I've been shooting wild boar with Chinese heads for 3-4 years now with perfect results. Probably 25-30 pigs. I like the fixed heads best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss

hunterhewi said:


> Thats my plan lol ill have 10-11 doz of the 125s should last me a good loooong while! These work so good ill probably never try another head


I will have 180 of these to go along with my 90 pre TOG takeover slick trick mags.... plus the misc broadheads like 15 black hornets, bipolars, doublecross, gravediggers etc..

Man I gotta stop buying crap!!!!


----------



## enkriss

I am going to try using a small oring in place of these shock collars...


----------



## hunterhewi

enkriss said:


> I am going to try using a small oring in place of these shock collars...


That may work, i know they have a new style 125 chinadermic that utilizes the oring instead of the collar


----------



## BowhunterT100

That's it I'm going to order another 3 dozen in the morning... Lol


----------



## hunterhewi

Couldnt resist made an offer for 3 more doz and they accepted it lol so that puts me at around 10 doz heads ill be good now probably til im too old to hunt lol


----------



## V-TRAIN

enkriss said:


> I am going to try using a small oring in place of these shock collars...


what is the issue with the collars ?


----------



## highwaynorth

hunterhewi said:


> I have 7-8 dozen and a bunch of replacement blades lol


Why would you buy replacement blades for a broadhead that barely costs a 1.50 for the
entire head?


----------



## highwaynorth

V-TRAIN said:


> what is the issue with the collars ?


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## jwilson48

V-TRAIN said:


> what is the issue with the collars ?


They are pretty cheesy. Sometimes they make the head not spin very well. I've taken the ones that spin the worst and they still fly good. I assume it is because there isn't much there to really catch wind. Also, often they don't break away like the real ones. They just fold back and let the blades deploy on impact. Not a big deal, just something to note. They are very soft plastic. They do their job and do it well so I continue to use them. I'm not a fan of o rings and bands so I doubt I'll change to that, but it's a great idea for those that like them. Also the shock collars don't hold the blades tight enough to keep from rattling and the band will take care of that. My quiver has a foam insert with cut outs so the only one I have to worry about rattling is the one nocked. I'm very careful with my bow and it has never rattled on me while hunting. But if you bang around on it yeah it will rattle

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

highwaynorth said:


> Why would you buy replacement blades for a broadhead that barely costs a 1.50 for the
> entire head?


 Because i can for one, if the ferul is still straight and not broke why not re use it? Just slap new blades in and its ready again. As for the collars, i dont like them because they dont allow the head to spin as true as id like, and it lets the blades rattle which isnt a big deal. The way a head spins is a big deal for me


----------



## V-TRAIN

k, thanks


----------



## ManOfKnight

I have over 100 of these now. A friend took out a nice 10 pointer last year with one. Didn't make it 40 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth

hunterhewi said:


> Because i can for one, if the ferul is still straight and not broke why not re use it? Just slap new blades in and its ready again. As for the collars, i dont like them because they dont allow the head to spin as true as id like, and it lets the blades rattle which isnt a big deal. The way a head spins is a big deal for me


How much are the replacement blades costing you? As far as the collars I haven't had any
problems with them spinning true and I do check them.


----------



## hunterhewi

Blades are like $9 for 24. Every collar ive tried lets the arrow wobble ever so slightly. Not enough to effect flight but im OCD


----------



## enkriss

V-TRAIN said:


> what is the issue with the collars ?


I just think orings might work a little better. Hey, whats the off season for? I say experimenting with new crap!....lol


----------



## ManOfKnight

I've shot the hypos out to 60 yards with zero issues. I've even purchased 100 extra collars from Amazon for $8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson48

I was going to order blades, but they were just as high as a new head $9 for enough to change a dozen heads. I've bought the heads themselves as low as $13. Saves a little I guess but I like getting all the extra collars and screws too with the full head

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TRAIN

enkriss said:


> I just think orings might work a little better. Hey, whats the off season for? I say experimenting with new crap!....lol


lol, i was just curious. i tried reading back several pages to see if there was a issue, but couldn't see anything.


----------



## Michael Myers

This is such a great thread.The fan base grows daily of these broadheads,I see a lot more kills with these in my future.I just convinced another to join the "Chinadermic" fan club...Such a great feeling to have turned another to the darkside...smirk.....


----------



## MN Doe Hunter

Shout out to whoever mentioned the KME broadhead sharpener, I think it was hunterhewi. I bought that and a whetstone and sharpening broadheads has never been so simple and effective. I can take a dull blade and have it super sharp in just a few minutes.


----------



## hunterhewi

MN Doe Hunter said:


> Shout out to whoever mentioned the KME broadhead sharpener, I think it was hunterhewi. I bought that and a whetstone and sharpening broadheads has never been so simple and effective. I can take a dull blade and have it super sharp in just a few minutes.


Yep, awesome product! Gets blades stupid sharp very quickly!


----------



## aeds151

Will it work on china shwackers? That would be legit bruh. Where could i find one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaximus

my last batch of the mokasi hypos from amazon $24/dozen, was pretty good quality, blades rattle, but a drop of melted wax or a rubber band hold them snug. i have had no spinning issues with the collars, just snug them up real good and they all spin fine. the freehawk(amazon) swhackers at $18/dozen are sharp and spin well also.


----------



## hunterhewi

aeds151 said:


> Will it work on china shwackers? That would be legit bruh. Where could i find one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes itll work on china swhackers 

http://www.kmesharp.com/broadhead-sharpener.html


----------



## bigbucks170

work on hypo blades? or Trypan blades? ^^^^


----------



## hunterhewi

bigbucks170 said:


> work on hypo blades? or Trypan blades? ^^^^


Yep, comes with 2 styles of heads, one for sharpening 2 blade fixed and the other will sharpen any replaceable mechanical blades, replaceable fixed blades, and the small bleeder blades


----------



## enkriss

I think I might of recommended the KME on the stay sharp thread and all you leg humpers jumped on me back then....lol


----------



## bigbucks170

I bought a stay sharp did not work on hypo blades....looks like I will get the KME now..


----------



## 13bonatter69

Does it matter what seller on ebay we buy from? I take it they are all the same........Im sure they are all made in the same place right? I plan on ordering some tonight. Thanks


----------



## hunterhewi

bigbucks170 said:


> I bought a stay sharp did not work on hypo blades....looks like I will get the KME now..


Stay sharp is total junk


----------



## highwaynorth

bigbucks170 said:


> I bought a stay sharp did not work on hypo blades....looks like I will get the KME now..


I have used the stay sharp on my hypo blades. The jaw just barely holds onto the blades
though. Does the kme hold the hypo blades securely?


----------



## hunterhewi

13bonatter69 said:


> Does it matter what seller on ebay we buy from? I take it they are all the same........Im sure they are all made in the same place right? I plan on ordering some tonight. Thanks


Dont think it matters. You can get some that are shipped from the US


----------



## hunterhewi

highwaynorth said:


> I have used the stay sharp on my hypo blades. The jaw just barely holds onto the blades
> though. Does the kme hold the hypo blades securely?


Yes you can use a wrench to snug the blades so they do not move in the holder


----------



## 17ghk

I like my old trusty ceramic sticks. Gets them sharp quick and they are cheap.


----------



## jwilson48

13bonatter69 said:


> Does it matter what seller on ebay we buy from? I take it they are all the same........Im sure they are all made in the same place right? I plan on ordering some tonight. Thanks


I think it does matter which heads you buy. The ones with the Phillips screw instead of the Allen screw are not as good. In my durability testing the Phillips screw broke and so it lost both blades. The Allen head screw did not. It is much thicker in the blade area and completely fills the void so the ferrule actually reinforces it

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bonatter69

we should get a list of what sellers to buy from and which to avoid......that would help everyone


----------



## aeds151

Until the law see it haha. SMH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parker18

hunterhewi said:


> Getting them all sharpened up and ready for season!
> 
> View attachment 6039409


I see you bought the Philips set screw type vs. The Allen head. Have you hunted with the Philips ones?? I saw some comments that they aren't as strong? I have both, I noticed the Philips ones have much sharper blades, and not defined cutting edges on the tips.


----------



## enkriss

Mine look more hypodermicish...


----------



## hunterhewi

enkriss said:


> Mine look more hypodermicish...
> 
> View attachment 6059129


Look at that pile of chinese killers hahahaha!!


----------



## hunterhewi

parker18 said:


> I see you bought the Philips set screw type vs. The Allen head. Have you hunted with the Philips ones?? I saw some comments that they aren't as strong? I have both, I noticed the Philips ones have much sharper blades, and not defined cutting edges on the tips.


I killed a deer and turkey with them from an 80lb 350 ibo bow running 580 grain arrows and the screws didnt break. Thats some pretty harsh punishment to put em through if you ask me lol


----------



## Charman03

I just ordered from seller anime66616 on eBay. A doz hypodermic with the little case. Looks like they have the philips head screw. Once I get them I may get some Allen head screw ones from China shipping. How long does the China shipping take? Ones I ordered tonight were us shipping


----------



## hunterhewi

Charman03 said:


> I just ordered from seller anime66616 on eBay. A doz hypodermic with the little case. Looks like they have the philips head screw. Once I get them I may get some Allen head screw ones from China shipping. How long does the China shipping take? Ones I ordered tonight were us shipping


Ive purchased all mine from this seller. Ive had them all within 2 weeks


----------



## Charman03

You been happy with them?


----------



## hunterhewi

Yep


----------



## iceman14

The slow boat made it with a load with the phillips screw style. They don't seem to rattle as much and are sharper than my last ones. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Iceman what seller?


----------



## Fire2527

Grab a cheapo scale and weigh those. I have used these for years and I think these are typically the ones that didn't make the q.a. specs. Mine tend to range 99-108 grains. Not a huge deal but if it's the dream buck, you might shoot low. Just FYI. I've been very happy with these but throw away the ones outside your comfort level of weight.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson48

Fire2527 said:


> Grab a cheapo scale and weigh those. I have used these for years and I think these are typically the ones that didn't make the q.a. specs. Mine tend to range 99-108 grains. Not a huge deal but if it's the dream buck, you might shoot low. Just FYI. I've been very happy with these but throw away the ones outside your comfort level of weight.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Maybe you got a bad batch? I've got 7 dozen now and every one is 98-99 grains. Can't imagine one hitting 108 I haven't even had one hit 100 yet

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## djaandy

same here. 0ff maybe 1 or 2 grains at the most.


----------



## hunterhewi

Got may order of 3 doz more 125s yesterday. They only sent 31 instead of 36. Contacted seller and they are sending the other 5


----------



## Michael Myers

I also had an order arrive last week...they are for a buddy tho...turned another to the darkside.....luv it....:teeth:...apparently, he'd rather by from china as well.....


----------



## WoollyMonster

jdrdeerslayer said:


> Last year I bought some China rages..... I shoot 6-8 deer a year and at 45 for 3 gets pricey. I will tell you this they looked,shot and killed just like the expensive CHINA rages in the fancy package.
> I would even go as far as betting they are all produced in the same factory.
> I just ordered 12 more in hypo for this year


Made in the same factory in China. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## hunterhewi

***Grizz*** said:


> I also had an order arrive last week...they are for a buddy tho...turned another to the darkside.....luv it....:teeth:...apparently, he'd rather by from china as well.....


Atta boy Grizz! You see where ol rancid crabtree is now trying to peddle his junk to the chinadermic users after cussing them a month ago lmao


----------



## enkriss

They fly fine for me. At like 85¢ each if i mess one up I will throw it away.

I got about 15...............dozen or so...


----------



## Michael Myers

hunterhewi said:


> Atta boy Grizz! You see where ol rancid crabtree is now trying to peddle his junk to the chinadermic users after cussing them a month ago lmao


Apparently..I am not going to win the AT spelling b tonight...tho..I may still be in the running after reading some of the posts lately...smirk...as for the other..."no comment"....smirk...I am above that going forward...huge smirk and a little wink.....Grizz


----------



## hunterhewi

enkriss said:


> They fly fine for me. At like 85¢ each if i mess one up I will throw it away.
> 
> I got about 15...............dozen or so...
> 
> View attachment 6113081



:thumbs_up looking good enkriss!


----------



## Charman03

I need to order another dozen chinadermics


----------



## hick22

Personally not a fan of rage. Not sure if I had knock off's or the real thing but I did not have good luck with them.


----------



## parker18

Charman03 said:


> I need to order another dozen chinadermics


When I get bored I typically order a dozen or 2 to give me a reason to check the mail.... I've got over 100 as of now.


----------



## djaandy

here is something to think about. the knock off cost us less than a $ each so i assume they cost about 25 to 50 cents to manufacture.just goes to show how bad rage has been ripping us off all these years.even the shock callers are way over priced.


----------



## djaandy

yep i ordered 100 last year. me being 61 they should last me the rest of my life.


----------



## brodgersdc

Midway had the real deal (rage extremes) on sale last week for $15. $10 rebate through Feradyne brought them down to chinadermics prices.


----------



## zekezoe

ordered some from xx-fun, hopefully they are not garbage


----------



## rsk76

Is the quality the same from seller to seller, or does one seller stand out?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

djaandy said:


> here is something to think about. the knock off cost us less than a $ each so i assume they cost about 25 to 50 cents to manufacture.just goes to show how bad rage has been ripping us off all these years.even the shock callers are way over priced.


I think we've been ripped off on more than just broadheads !
Sights
Stabilisers
Rests
Bows
Strings
Arrows

Just to name a few. $200 for good Carbon arrows per dozen ? Highway robbery on a $50 item.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

parker18 said:


> When I get bored I typically order a dozen or 2 to give me a reason to check the mail.... I've got over 100 as of now.


Haha. This is awesome


----------



## Get Bent

I recently bought a dozen 125s from a seller called up777. Compared side by side with an actual Hypo 125 the knockoff is a little bigger in the closed position and a lot bigger once deployed though they weren't listed as extremes. 2" on the Hypo compared to 2 5/16". The knockoff also has a less aggressive blade angle which I like for penetration. Weight on the knockoffs was a very consistent 122 grains and sharpness wasn't bad but could use a good stropping. Looking forward to seeing how durable these are soon. The real Hypos are on the left in these pics.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Get Bent said:


> I recently bought a dozen 125s from a seller called up777. Compared side by side with an actual Hypo 125 the knockoff is a little bigger in the closed position and a lot bigger once deployed. 2" on the Hypo compared to 2 5/16". The knockoff also has a less aggressive blade angle which I like for penetration. Weight on the knockoffs was a very consistent 122 grains and sharpness wasn't bad but could use a good stropping. Looking forward to seeing how durable these are soon. The real Hypos are on the left in these pics.
> View attachment 6117609
> View attachment 6117617
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are 2 dofferent sizes of 125s the 2.5" and the 2". The 2" are identical to a standard 125 rage.


----------



## jwilson48

Them big ones look awesome! 

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

jwilson48 said:


> Them big ones look awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


They make big holes!


----------



## meatmissile

hunterhewi said:


> They make big holes!


Yes they do. I shoot the 125,2.5in chinadermics and they are bad*****.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire2527

enkriss said:


> They fly fine for me. At like 85¢ each if i mess one up I will throw it away.
> 
> I got about 15...............dozen or so...
> 
> View attachment 6113081


Good to hear. I must be ordering from the wrong eBay'er then. You are very optimistic for this season -- hope I'm on your team

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I think we've been ripped off on more than just broadheads !
> Sights
> Stabilisers
> Rests
> Bows
> Strings
> Arrows
> 
> Just to name a few. $200 for good Carbon arrows per dozen ? Highway robbery on a $50 item.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed 110%


----------



## Get Bent

hunterhewi said:


> There are 2 dofferent sizes of 125s the 2.5" and the 2". The 2" are identical to a standard 125 rage.


I figured. The seller didn't send the heads that they had pictured but I do like the blade angle on these. Time to punish a couple to see how they hold up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MN Doe Hunter

I just got a couple dozen more but this time the 125 gr heads with the phillips head. I didn't think to measure them to see the width. Compared to the 100 gr heads I already had these were pretty dull out of the bag. But it wasn't anything a few passes on a whetstone couldn't fix. A couple of the blades had little chips in them. Rather than taking the time to file those down I set those aside for practice heads.


----------



## MJF1229

Anybody buy rubber o rings off eBay for these? Some of the plastic collars on mine don't hold the blades in real well. Wondering if the o rings work or not. Also get rid of the rattle?

Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan85

Big holes...


----------



## MN Doe Hunter

MJF1229 said:


> Anybody buy rubber o rings off eBay for these? Some of the plastic collars on mine don't hold the blades in real well. Wondering if the o rings work or not. Also get rid of the rattle?
> 
> Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


I took the recommendation of others and put some string wax on the head and that takes care of the rattle.


----------



## Gary in Ohio

These things are now on Amazon with Prime. 12 for $19.99 and 100 collars go for $6.99. Just look for Hypodermic Broadheads.

I almost wish I needed them. But I've got enough Spitfires to last a while, plus dedicated practice heads. It's simpler to just replace heads as needed rather than switch.


----------



## bow up

hick22 said:


> Personally not a fan of rage. Not sure if I had knock off's or the real thing but I did not have good luck with them.


Which Rage broadhead did you try? What is your set-up (bow, DL, DW) and shooting distances?


----------



## adr1601

Just ordered another dozen myself.
Won't use them again for deer, but for the price they'll make excellent small game heads.


----------



## djaandy

will the blades open up on small game


----------



## adr1601

djaandy said:


> will the blades open up on small game


Don't see why not. I'm thinking Coyote, groundhog, turkey, racoon. Anything smaller than that it likely won't matter.


----------



## ganso14865

My guess is it opened on the jack wabbit i hit a while ago. Head shot, to graphic to post lol

Keep on Truckin


----------



## ManOfKnight

ganso14865 said:


> My guess is it opened on the jack wabbit i hit a while ago. Head shot, to graphic to post lol
> 
> Keep on Truckin


Well a head shot would provide enough resistance to open the blades. 

Considering the design, even thin hide it would open on. The blades push back and sweep on contact with anything. Even if pushed against paper. 


Sent using Tapatalk via a mobile device far more capable than required to send men to the moon.


----------



## nrlombar

I have had them open on squirrels no problem. Basically cut them in half so I wouldn't worry about blades opening on small game, they will from my experience.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowhunterT100

I have 3 dozen of them I'll sell them for $35.00 shipped... I have some serious shoulder issue's and drop down to 50lb so I won't be able to use them anymore. If anyone interested pm me.


----------



## KOZMAN4907

I used the chinahypo last year and it killed sweet 8 point buck, and two fat slickheads, The buck was shot with my Parker Gale Force and the other fell to Parker Ultra 30 plus. All worked fine, clean kills, good blood trails.


----------



## scfletch

rsk76 said:


> Is the quality the same from seller to seller, or does one seller stand out?


Good question. I'd like to know this myself. Who's the best ebayer to buy from?


----------



## booner21

I have ordered from 5 different sellers all have been the same. I just look for someone with a bunch sold and good reviews. I bought 48 for 42 bucks the last time

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Live4hunting

When I thought these might go away I stocked up. At that price feel no guilt about not resharpening or reusing. Just add bloody arrow head to the stack of kill arrows


----------



## gridman

I just got another dozen of these, I wanted to see if they would in fact reach me since customs was now supposed to confiscate them. I paid 10 or 12 dollars I think............no loss if they got confiscated......................I got them no issues


----------



## KOZMAN4907

BowhunterT100 said:


> I have 3 dozen of them I'll sell them for $35.00 shipped... I have some serious shoulder issue's and drop down to 50lb so I won't be able to use them anymore. If anyone interested pm me.


payment sent for more evil BH!!!!!


----------



## nightvision

KOZMAN4907 said:


> payment sent for more evil BH!!!!!


Darn you evil man. I tried getting them.


----------



## nightvision

What the heck? I just ordered 4 dozen 125 grain.


----------



## alrab23

I had a dozen delivered last week no problems. Killed 3 deer last year with them and wanted to stock up.


----------



## ngurb

i got a couple dozen for $24 shipped. ill use them for yotes, turkey, hogs, geese, for a dollar a piece ill throw them away after the shot.


----------



## scfletch

I just ordered a dozen from anime66616 on eBay. I don't shoot expandables but for the price they will be fun to experiment with. We will see how it goes. I may even stick a big fat doe this season.


----------



## hunterhewi

scfletch said:


> I just ordered a dozen from anime66616 on eBay. I don't shoot expandables but for the price they will be fun to experiment with. We will see how it goes. I may even stick a big fat doe this season.


Ive ordered all mine (about 9 doz) through this seller with great luck


----------



## scfletch

hunterhewi said:


> Ive ordered all mine (about 9 doz) through this seller with great luck


Glad to hear that. There were lots to choose from. All of them use a stock type picture. I tried to base my decision on the way they worded it. I was trying to get the best copy I can. I'm probably over thinking it though. They are probably all the same.


----------



## djaandy

you guys are paying to much. i get mine for 80 cents each. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-100-Gra...hash=item2a865da433:m:m0oNv5UZaxMgIkZmwfMGbhg


----------



## optimal_max

If you don't want to wait for China shipping, these appear to be sold from a chinese seller, but shipped from NJ. $1.25 per head. These ones have the allen screw. 

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...flex-black-ops-treestand-safety-harness-black


----------



## Kletos

optimal_max said:


> If you don't want to wait for China shipping, these appear to be sold from a chinese seller, but shipped from NJ. $1.25 per head. These ones have the allen screw.
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...flex-black-ops-treestand-safety-harness-black


Uhm... that's a safety harness.


----------



## Michael Myers

I purchased a new bow, and i have a massive amount of the 100 gr and have an order coming...but since i placed that order..I have found the lord(our saviour) and need to stop and think about my actions, and condoning this evil,despicable trend towards buying from China.................just kidding...I am thinking about ordering some 125 gr 'dermics to christen the new rig.....chinese style......smirk....


----------



## Michael Myers

Order placed for 24 of the 125 gr 2.3" chinadermics........
Estimated delivery: Tue, Sep 26–Sun, Oct 22


Glad i have a huge supply of the 100 gr to get me through.........:darkbeer:......


----------



## swkslampe

Has anybody tried the 3 blade chisel tips?


----------



## crankn101

2016


----------



## txcookie

***Grizz*** said:


> This is such a great thread.The fan base grows daily of these broadheads,I see a lot more kills with these in my future.I just convinced another to join the "Chinadermic" fan club...Such a great feeling to have turned another to the darkside...smirk.....


Feels like we are sticking it to the man. I just orderedd some schwackers, and the 2 plus cut rages. Might just go ahead and get a few more dozen and never bother with broadheads again. For less than 200 dollars I can have a lifetime supply of pro enough heads.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## aeds151

I just bought a chinowtech. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Got 24 nore of these 100gr bad boys for me and my son to use this year. My daughter is the only one who is not shooting these now. We put some critters on the ground with these the last 2 years well over 30 deer and some thunder chickens. My dads cousin is the newest cross over to these after his younger brother destroyed some deer with them last fall. He killed a buck in PA Saturday and was blown away by the hole and the blood, said the buck made it 25yds.


----------



## optimal_max

Kletos said:


> Uhm... that's a safety harness.


Sorry :embara: This one http://www.ebay.com/itm/12Pcs-Hypod...771580?hash=item2cc459a9fc:g:tXQAAOSwL7VWh0wH

Guy has good feedback, and my order should be here in a few days.


----------



## wvbowhunter.

i was told to only buy the mokasi brand of nockoffs.. i bought the first one i found last year and the blades were not sharp and wouldnt stay in place until i tightened screw down.. they still worked great... i just got the mokasi version.. they kame in real packaging and have extra slip cam rings and hold together great and are also sharp.. really impressed


----------



## Bigeclipse

wvbowhunter. said:


> i was told to only buy the mokasi brand of nockoffs.. i bought the first one i found last year and the blades were not sharp and wouldnt stay in place until i tightened screw down.. they still worked great... i just got the mokasi version.. they kame in real packaging and have extra slip cam rings and hold together great and are also sharp.. really impressed


hmm they are twice as much as the other knockoffs. I got the other ones a 12$ a dozen. They weren't sharp but they weren't really dull either. Why were you told to only buy the mokasi brand?


----------



## djaandy

what the helo is a mokasi version.they are all chinadermics


----------



## Bigeclipse

djaandy said:


> what the helo is a mokasi version.they are all chinadermics


exactly my thoughts...


----------



## KylePA

I just order the Mokaski version from Amazon prime. $2 a head should have them when I get home.


----------



## Bigeclipse

KylePA said:


> I just order the Mokaski version from Amazon prime. $2 a head should have them when I get home.


I honestly think the mosaki heads are the other china heads being purchased for 1$ and then the guy is turning selling them for double...lol just my two cents


----------



## wvbowhunter.

i just noticed so far that the blades stay closed and i havent had to tighten them down. and seem a little sharper.. i didnt like how i had to worry about the others opening in quiver or hunting.. thats why i shot killzones not rage to begin with. Also about the $$ im willing to pay 24$ for 12.. ill compare them side by side tonight if i get a chance and post pics


----------



## Teemster

I'm not sure about other people's experience but I ordered 24 of the chisel tip extremes and they look like exactly how the thread title describes...knockoffs. You can definitely tell a difference between the real ones. The metals in mine appear to be very cheap, not even sure id trust them for whitetails.


----------



## djaandy

only difference rage has em chromed before they package them.the chrome makes em look not so cheap.


----------



## Bigeclipse

Teemster said:


> I'm not sure about other people's experience but I ordered 24 of the chisel tip extremes and they look like exactly how the thread title describes...knockoffs. You can definitely tell a difference between the real ones. The metals in mine appear to be very cheap, not even sure id trust them for whitetails.


Should have went with the hypos. There have been mixed reports on all others but the hypos appear to either be made at the same exact factory as the originals or they are wonderful knock offs with the only complaints being with sharpness


----------



## Bigeclipse

wvbowhunter. said:


> i just noticed so far that the blades stay closed and i havent had to tighten them down. and seem a little sharper.. i didnt like how i had to worry about the others opening in quiver or hunting.. thats why i shot killzones not rage to begin with. Also about the $$ im willing to pay 24$ for 12.. ill compare them side by side tonight if i get a chance and post pics


Blades staying closed has to do with the shock collars and you can get a bad batch of those even with the real deal rage ones. I've purchased real ones which were very crappy.


----------



## Dgb84

Hey guys. I'm thinking about buying some of these but im not sure whether to get the 2" or the 2.3" or if it really matters? I was looking at the ones from anime66616 seller on ebay that someone posted about earlier in this thread. If someone who has purchased these heads directly from the seller wouldnt mind posting a link to the ones they bought i would sure appreciate it.

Thanks

Dustin


----------



## KylePA

Got my order of 6 from Amazon Prime yesterday. I ordered the Mokaski version at dollars a head. All six of them spun true, 2 had a rattle in the blades but that was easily fixed with some string wax in the blade grooves. The blades themselves looked rough with tool marks but when I put them to hair on my arm they were surprisingly sharp. For two bucks a head quite impressive.


----------



## LONG RANGE

Just ordered 12 of the Chinadermics! Should be here Thursday.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

I bought 6 just to see the hype. They're impressive for the $$. Blades are OK at best. Run them over a stone and they sharpen right up.

Only thing I really dislike about them in the rattling in the quiver. I may have to use the string wax trick.


----------



## godwinmt

The last Nock On podcast actually went through the chinadermic issue in a fair amount of depth. Granted Dud is sponsored by Feradyne, so it should be taken with a grain of salt, but what was said did mesh with my knowledge as a mechanical engineer. The issue with the chinadermics that he was talking about was that the supplier in China botched the heat treat of the ferrules. Dimensionally they were all fine, but the hardness of the ferrules was too high out of spec to be accepted. Main risk is with them cracking or shattering upon impact with something hard. Most of the parts produced are most likely fine (and will not shatter), but some subset of that population will...they were rejected by Rage as they could not take the risk with that subset of the population, but the average consumer may, especially as cheap as they are.

It was mentioned as well in the podcast that Rage has since stopped procuring parts from that supplier, so I imagine most of the broadheads on the market are being produced with the leftover tooling (which is allowed to run outside of spec). 

You see suppliers selling products with used tooling a lot in the dirtbike world with things like plastics and handguards...the dies have fixed replacement intervals, and a lot of the suppliers are either keeping leftover tooling, or selling the worn out tooling to 3rd party suppliers. The easy telltale that this is going on with plastic parts is to find the date grid on the underside of the part with all of the grid spots stamped/filled up. Parts are the same dimensionally, but cleanup won't be as clean on the edges of the parts.


----------



## Bigeclipse

godwinmt said:


> The last Nock On podcast actually went through the chinadermic issue in a fair amount of depth. Granted Dud is sponsored by Feradyne, so it should be taken with a grain of salt, but what was said did mesh with my knowledge as a mechanical engineer. The issue with the chinadermics that he was talking about was that the supplier in China botched the heat treat of the ferrules. Dimensionally they were all fine, but the hardness of the ferrules was too high out of spec to be accepted. Main risk is with them cracking or shattering upon impact with something hard. Most of the parts produced are most likely fine (and will not shatter), but some subset of that population will...they were rejected by Rage as they could not take the risk with that subset of the population, but the average consumer may, especially as cheap as they are.
> 
> It was mentioned as well in the podcast that Rage has since stopped procuring parts from that supplier, so I imagine most of the broadheads on the market are being produced with the leftover tooling (which is allowed to run outside of spec).
> 
> You see suppliers selling products with used tooling a lot in the dirtbike world with things like plastics and handguards...the dies have fixed replacement intervals, and a lot of the suppliers are either keeping leftover tooling, or selling the worn out tooling to 3rd party suppliers. The easy telltale that this is going on with plastic parts is to find the date grid on the underside of the part with all of the grid spots stamped/filled up. Parts are the same dimensionally, but cleanup won't be as clean on the edges of the parts.


I think this is all BS. If the ferrule heat treat was truly overhardened causing it to possibly crack with something hard...it would still take something crazy hard such as another metal compound OR extremely thick bone so from a whitetail stance ZERO worry in my opinion. People are still sending these things through wood and steal drums and only the tip curls over or blades bend (if any damage happens at all). I bet money on it, RAGE spreads these rumors to sway people away from the china market. Sorry to say but the real RAGE bends and breaks in the same way as the china ones. There have been literally 100s maybe even thousands of these china ones sold and used. If there were truly issues with ferrules fracturing into pieces we would have heard about it by now. Bent blades or ferrules will still ill the deer so at a buck a head who cares if you cannot reuse them. Just my two cents.


----------



## Dukslayer26

I bought a pack on eBay for $17. They came in new original package but we're kind of loose in the packaging, which I thought was odd. A loose collar from behind the sticker was sitting near the bottom broad head in the package. They look legit in the packaging but stills seems a little odd!


----------



## djaandy

Mokaski version ?


----------



## Pgohil

I got my order of chimadermics from ebay-new jersey. Some differences I noticed. The Blades are not honed as well as original, you can see rough grinding/cutting marks on the blades. A few blades definitely have a nick or 2 in them. Blades are sharp as is the head.

Big concern I have is the chinadermics are sloppy when installed. IE, there is play and wiggle and when shaken, you can hear em rattle. The shock collar don't seem to hold well either. A little pressure and the blade slips out. 

Any thoughts on this?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruttin BUX

Take the screw out and put some string wax between the blades it will quiet them done and get rid of rattle


----------



## Michael Myers

***Grizz*** said:


> I have been using tiny elastics i buy from the dollar store for years to wrap around any mechanical broadhead,they work great to hold blades even better....I think i paid a dollar for a bag of 500...Great to see the Chinadermic fanbase grow...:darkbeer:..Grizz


....:darkbeer:


----------



## JCole1993

Killed this colorado bull the 21st with a fage. Worked flawless


----------



## poetic

JCole1993 said:


> Killed this colorado bull the 21st with a fage. Worked flawless


Awesome kill. Chinadermic/fages all day.

Also like how you shot all your lighted nocked arrows perfectly into your quiver. So they'll be turn in the pic. 


Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JCole1993

poetic said:


> Awesome kill. Chinadermic/fages all day.
> 
> Also like how you shot all your lighted nocked arrows perfectly into your quiver. So they'll be turn in the pic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


Shot this bull 5 times, only need 1 though, as lomg as there on ther feet I keep shooting. He was down in 130yds all broadheads open and performed perfect.


----------



## Bywayofthearrow

Weighing in here from a slightly different position. I bought a 3 pack of the real rages several seasons ago. I put them through 4 critters last year and only one had a slight bend in a blade. Pretty happy with the performance so I figured I would buy a pack of replacement blades which are $15 for a 3 pack of tips and blades (2 blade o-ring style). I figured between resharpening blades and putting fresh o-rings on I would be good for many more years. When I went to put the tips on they didn't fit. Said on the package they would but they were just the wrong part in the package. I called them up and they weren't going to do anything but take the info down. I had to convince them why I needed something to be sent to me to me. They said they would send me a new pack of broaheads and its been 2 weeks so far and no broadheads. To make it better I had called back after a week and they never sent them the first time. I'll use the batch I have till their toast and try something new.


----------



## aeds151

Ya never pay full price for crappy real rages. The owners are laughing at you all the way to the bank. Chinko's is the only way to go for any broadheads.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djaandy

the chinadermics sellers on ebay have better customer service.


----------



## str_8_shot

djaandy said:


> the chinadermics sellers on ebay have better customer service.


x2...


----------



## crankn101

JCole1993 said:


> Shot this bull 5 times, only need 1 though, as lomg as there on ther feet I keep shooting. He was down in 130yds all broadheads open and performed perfect.


NICE :darkbeer:


----------



## Michael Myers

Heading up to dial in a few bows this morning before it gets so hot you can fry an egg on the hood of the toyota......I glued 3 of the chinadermics blades together with gorilla glue yesterday...I now have some practice heads, and all for just pennies...I agree about Feradyne, I'd rather cut slits in the corner of my mouth, eat salt n vinegar potato chips and wash them down with vinegar, then to deal with them....I'd rather buy from China.......:darkbeer:


----------



## hillscreekkid

Shot a doe with one last night. Single lung hit blood trail was about 200 yards with little blood. Fat had plugged the hole. I have never seen a deer take off that fast in my life! she was out of sight in no time. Heads held up ok. Little curl on one of the blades but other than that it looks good. 








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hookedonbow

Any more of these?


----------



## Luke M

Ribs on both entrance and exit. Wash, sharpen, and reuse, had to replace the o-ring though. I use the old school version of the rage knock offs in red. I have 5 deer on this broadhead alone.


----------



## hookedonbow

I did pull the trigger and ordered a few chinadermics. The issue I found was the plastic retaining clip quality was horrible and that caused the arrow to wobble. I ended up buying the extra original clips from walmart and issue solved. 2 for 2 myself


----------



## meatmissile

My son killed with the china dermic day before yesterday. Did like it was suppose to.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## coilguy

I bought some because they were cheap and I thought Id try them then com[plain about how crappy they are.
I am not a real big mechanical guy, but Ill use them if I have them so I bought 12.
So far 2 shots at deer, 2 heads reacting perfectly, 2 deer dead in a matter of 60 yards max.

Well I think I need to look for something else to complain about. I still have 10 left and I paid $11.99.

Second favorite heads now Still a Slick Trick guy but I will occasionally use the mechanicals.

CG


----------



## Michael Myers

I decided I prefer the 100 gr better than the 125 gr,I have shot 4 animals with the 125 gr the last year including a decent bear,2 average size bucks and a giant last december....I ordered 8 dz more of the 100 gr last week,2 dz each for 4 of us.....


----------



## onlyaspike

I've shot (1) 125gr Chinadermic into my 18-1 target 10+ times from my kids Tenpoint xbow without bending or breaking a blade....the target is basically new too....it hasn't been shot a whole.lot so its still stiff....I shot some 100gr Chinadermics into it also....I did bend some blades on them, but no more than my "real" Hypos......The Chinadermics cant be beat for the price.


----------



## Michael Myers

here are a few pics from a buck my father shot in october with the 100 gr chinadermics..............:darkbeer:

I will be hunting with the 100 gr chinadermics the rest of this season, and as long as I can find them...I have 8 dz that are almost here and I will be ordering 15-20 dz more in the new year/off season.....I'd rather buy from China....HASHTAG................."Chinadermics 4 Life"....."Rages thru Cages".........Just to irritate the haterz............smirk...........


----------



## Adamsdjr

***Grizz*** said:


> here are a few pics from a buck my father shot in october with the 100 gr chinadermics..............:darkbeer:
> 
> I will be hunting with the 100 gr chinadermics the rest of this season, and as long as I can find them...I have 8 dz that are almost here and I will be ordering 15-20 dz more in the new year/off season.....I'd rather buy from China....HASHTAG................."Chinadermics 4 Life"....."Rages thru Cages".........Just to irritate the haterz............smirk...........


Grizz have you been able to find a China knock off bow as well? Seems like you could really save some cash given the price of bows these days.


----------



## Michael Myers

Adamsdjr said:


> Grizz have you been able to find a China knock off bow as well? Seems like you could really save some cash given the price of bows these days.


I was thinking of picking up a hoyt carbon but haven't yet...got anything better billy?


----------



## joshtaylor

I guess i just choose to pay extra for products that are made in US i.e Lonewolf, Rage, Magnus, etc.. I suppose im just a conservative, gun toting, bow shooting, southern republican that loves his country more than to support china. And broadheads arent going to make me go broke, so it doesnt affect the bank account anyways.


----------



## Adamsdjr

***Grizz*** said:


> I was thinking of picking up a hoyt carbon but haven't yet...got anything better billy?


Have a link for the China Hoyt?


----------



## Michael Myers

Adamsdjr said:


> Have a link for the China Hoyt?


:set1_fishing: any luck yet billy?...smirk.....


----------



## highwaynorth

joshfkntaylor said:


> I guess i just choose to pay extra for products that are made in US i.e Lonewolf, Rage, Magnus, etc.. I suppose im just a conservative, gun toting, bow shooting, southern republican that loves his country more than to support china. And broadheads arent going to make me go broke, so it doesnt affect the bank account anyways.


Do you know all Rages are made in China , and not in the USA?


----------



## joshtaylor

highwaynorth said:


> Do you know all Rages are made in China , and not in the USA?


Im going to stick with Mike @ Magnus, but i did think Rage was made in USA, didnt know that. Rage had always said they are made in Georgia, packaging was from china, or atleast 3 years ago when i shot them they did, maybe they changed


----------



## djaandy

i think they nickle plate em and put them in a fancy package after they receive them from china.


----------



## PreacherMan76

i use them and love them. The real rages are made overseas and just assembled and packaged here in the states. I refuse to pay $50 for 3 broadheads so the Drury's and Lee and Tiff can have more marketing dollars


----------



## Adamsdjr

***Grizz*** said:


> :set1_fishing: any luck yet billy?...smirk.....


Too smart for me teddy.. smirk...


----------



## optimal_max

Actually shot a deer with a Chinadermic by accident this year. I keep one arrow with a fake rage for coyotes, and loaded that arrow into the bow for the hunt, never looking at my tip (since I use real Rage normally). Performed better than expected. Doe went down in 12 yards and was completely dead in within 30 seconds. Clean pass-through and tip was not damaged.


----------



## meatmissile

I have killed 5 deer with the chinadermics and all have preformed flawless.. Had one that the furrel bent. I have never had any of them real or fake that i would reuse as the blades seem to get pretty beat up when they contact bone. I sharpen all of mine rt out of the package for my own piece of mind. Companies that start here in USA then outsource to foreign countries to gain profit margines,,well ya kinda reap what ya sew!! All Rages are a product of China!!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk
All chinadermic kills.


----------



## ElPedro

Any currently for sale on ebay? Maybe I'm not searching for the right terms, but I'm not finding any. Specifically looking for 2 blade 100gr.


----------



## meatmissile

ElPedro said:


> Any currently for sale on ebay? Maybe I'm not searching for the right terms, but I'm not finding any. Specifically looking for 2 blade 100gr.


Try this

https://www.ebay.com/itm/24pcs-Broa...620517?hash=item4d7de4ade5:g:59QAAOSwmNlbsJc3

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPedro

Thanks Meatmissile!


----------



## widow maker 223

***Grizz*** said:


> I decided I prefer the 100 gr better than the 125 gr,I have shot 4 animals with the 125 gr the last year including a decent bear,2 average size bucks and a giant last december....I ordered 8 dz more of the 100 gr last week,2 dz each for 4 of us.....


Have you shot anything with the shrink tube mod done?? I tried some but didnt like how easily it slipped down the blades.


----------



## Michael Myers

widow maker 223 said:


> Have you shot anything with the shrink tube mod done?? I tried some but didnt like how easily it slipped down the blades.


No,I haven't but I am not sure what you mean by shrink tube mod?...I use tiny elastics on every rage I have ever shot,real or fakedermics.....like this......Grizz


----------



## widow maker 223

Ok i thought you posted about trying heat shrink tube.


----------



## Michael Myers

widow maker 223 said:


> Ok i thought you posted about trying heat shrink tube.


That was not me,I remember reading a post somewhere about it but I prefer the way I do things,It has worked 100% of the time...no need to change it up....Grizz


----------



## Huntingmuch87

I bought some this yr and shot a doe and had perfect results and I mad a not to good shot !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshtaylor

PreacherMan76 said:


> i use them and love them. The real rages are made overseas and just assembled and packaged here in the states. I refuse to pay $50 for 3 broadheads so the Drury's and Lee and Tiff can have more marketing dollars


I get your point, but at least they are supporting our sport. id rather support drerys lee and tiff, they are Americans in the USA rather than support the Chinese lmao but hey, everyone is all about our sport, our country, and a full on conservative until they have to walk the walk, and then they choose the Chinese because it benefits them by a few dollars


----------



## widow maker 223

***Grizz*** said:


> That was not me,I remember reading a post somewhere about it but I prefer the way I do things,It has worked 100% of the time...no need to change it up....Grizz


Right on. I set a few up with heat shrink tube cut 1/8” wide in the same spot you have the bands.


----------



## optimal_max

ElPedro said:


> Any currently for sale on ebay? Maybe I'm not searching for the right terms, but I'm not finding any. Specifically looking for 2 blade 100gr.


not ebay but still

https://www.amazon.com/MoKasi-12pcs...d=1543879899&sr=1-14&keywords=rage+broadheads


----------



## PreacherMan76

joshfkntaylor said:


> I get your point, but at least they are supporting our sport. id rather support drerys lee and tiff, they are Americans in the USA rather than support the Chinese lmao but hey, everyone is all about our sport, our country, and a full on conservative until they have to walk the walk, and then they choose the Chinese because it benefits them by a few dollars


So you buy nothing made outside the USA? 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101

I killed 2 bucks with the same Chinadermic this season.


----------



## deerbum

Fake rages not working = fake news.


----------



## djaandy

here you go https://www.ebay.com/itm/24pcs-Broa...=item4d7de4ade5:g:59QAAOSwmNlbsJc3:rk:24:pf:0 offer 25 bucks


----------



## Adamsdjr

There are some great deals out there if your moral compass allows you to buy counterfeit or stolen goods!


----------



## djaandy

my moral compass points to my wallet,and my common sense tells me we are getting ripped off by some usa manufacturers.where is their moral compass.


----------



## Adamsdjr

djaandy said:


> my moral compass points to my wallet,and my common sense tells me we are getting ripped off by some usa manufacturers.where is their moral compass.


Points to their wallet too. Most moral compass’s point in that direction


----------



## djaandy

i am buying more chinadermics while they are 1000 % cheaper than rage you never know they may go up a nickle.


----------



## csoult

Does anyone have an amazon link for the Mokasi hypo knock off? I bought two packs a couple years ago and can't seem to find them again.


----------



## deast1988

csoult said:


> Does anyone have an amazon link for the Mokasi hypo knock off? I bought two packs a couple years ago and can't seem to find them again.


They got outlawed for intellectual thieft by rage. Meaning border can An do siese them, I ordered 75 years ago off eBay 75¢ each. 125gr for hogs an such. It’s a pretty sore issue but I like them.


----------



## deast1988

https://www.ebay.com/itm/12Pcs-Arch...738453?hash=item3d759585d5:g:IyAAAOSwWMNbsJkz


----------



## BroMontana

Just got a pack of 12 from Wish.com for less than $20. Took about 2 weeks to get but they look good for the price. I've never used the actual Rage heads but they look better than expected. I will sharpen the blades a bit for piece of mind but they seem reasonably sharp out of the pack.


----------



## txcookie

They are the same head and work great. They are not super sharp but my deer and pigs could not tell a diffrence.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## olemossyhorns

Anybody have any current links for the 2.3” extreme knockoff?


----------



## PreacherMan76

I use them and love them. they work great


----------



## BigRick

Have used a few myself. DEF not same quality


----------



## BowhunterT100

I shot a few with them. Seemed to work fine..


----------



## 17ghk

they work fine just sharpen the blades a little


----------



## fountain

Wish I could find the 125s on ebay. I've got a enough 100s but could use some more 125


----------



## isitseasonyet?

Just ordered some this week. Hope they are good and make it through customs quickly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## escout402

Just a quick question, how do you know your getting the good knockoffs? Are some sellers better than others, or are they all the same? I’m liking the looks of these...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/123880043353?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## mbettis2420

did they work??


----------



## KylePA

Anyone have a good place to pick up the Chinadermics. I have had nothing but solid results with them. Toss then when I am done. I don't care about mangled blades or bent tips they flat out kill things. Seems amazon and ebay don't have the same sellers anymore. I should have grabbed a 100 of them last year when they are easy to find.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

KylePA said:


> Anyone have a good place to pick up the Chinadermics. I have had nothing but solid results with them. Toss then when I am done. I don't care about mangled blades or bent tips they flat out kill things. Seems amazon and ebay don't have the same sellers anymore. I should have grabbed a 100 of them last year when they are easy to find.


They're all over eBay still. 12pcs for $20.95/$19.95 or 36pcs for $31 depending on the shipper.


----------



## BroMontana

KylePA said:


> Anyone have a good place to pick up the Chinadermics. I have had nothing but solid results with them. Toss then when I am done. I don't care about mangled blades or bent tips they flat out kill things. Seems amazon and ebay don't have the same sellers anymore. I should have grabbed a 100 of them last year when they are easy to find.


They're for sure harder to find. I bought mine on Wish.com. Search for "2" cut broadhead" on eBay. I got a few hits that way. One was labeled NAP Killzone but is clearly a Chinadermic.


----------



## onlyaspike

fountain said:


> Wish I could find the 125s on ebay. I've got a enough 100s but could use some more 125


Anyone ? I could use some more 125gr....thanks


----------



## SilentElk

they work. I have a used a few. All should be sharpened/touched up. Most are fine. Some are a bit out of tolerance and blade may rattle. Varies. I normally wouldnt mess with these but I wont pay $40-$45 for a 3 pack of what I consider disposable heads. I bought some 3 packs off ebay for like $30 and some were knock offs. Said screw it and bought some of the red ones. they kill. 

Issues I have seen: All should have sharpness checked. Tolerence and fit with shock collar varies. Blades usually some to bend more but I did have blade snap off on shoulder impact once. Not sure if just head or a regular one would have done the same. No way to tell what your going to get as quality varies from batch to batch in my experience.


----------



## 79F150

Last time I ordered them off eBay, the item was removed and I had to dispute the charges


----------



## 79F150

79F150 said:


> Last time I ordered them off eBay, the item was removed and I had to dispute the charges


They did finally send them to me, I was truly surprised they all are pretty sharp and fly true. I shot a doe with them Monday. They are definitely disposable though.


----------



## 79F150

They took a beating for just going through ribs.


----------



## txcookie

Getem why you can its getting harder

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## seiowabow

txcookie said:


> Getem why you can its getting harder
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'm glad I bought about a hundred of them a few years back

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## txcookie

seiowabow said:


> I'm glad I bought about a hundred of them a few years back
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Swackers and executioners are available. Ima stock up on them too as of now i doubt ill ever need as many as I already have. The hypos hold up great, I have been Able to Re Sharpen them after use. Which is an old habit from when I was using the American sold 44 dollar heads. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wraith69

Sivart said:


> They aren't near the same quality. The metal used is softer, and I had several ferrels bend. The blades are ridiculously weak. I bought some, that I only use for turkey. I wouldn't even think of using them on deer sized game.


I’ve had ferrules bend on the expensive rages


----------



## djaandy

not bad for an 85 cent broadhead


----------

